# Pakistani mega hit film 'Waar' | Reviews & Discussions.



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

when will be it available for download on torrent

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jazzbot

Dushmann said:


> Pak Army/ ISI propaganda film. Pathetic.



Coming from a fan of Aik tha Bandar, Ind Army/ RAW propaganda film. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gentelman

Dushmann said:


> Pak Army/ ISI propaganda film. Pathetic.



Hahahaha something must be burning near b&#8230;:ghaha:
Well It's what i was waiting for&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QADRI

Jazzbot said:


> Coming from a fan of Aik tha Bandar, Ind Army/ RAW propaganda film. Pathetic.



Nice reply... banda pouchey ooo paee khair te hai aey tusi keh reh ho lolz... they should see at their own movies before commenting like this on ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take place here.
Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.

A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.

The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.

The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.




The poster of Bilal Lisharis Waar
With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm also helps explain its plot, they add.

At the same time, technically Waar is better than most Pakistani movies and is also the countrys most expensive movie made to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sugarcane

What about romantic songs for Pakistan which Indian media broadcast 24/7/365? Hum karain tu sala character dheela

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Darth Vader

LoveIcon said:


> What about romantic songs for Pakistan which Indian media broadcast 24/7/365? Hum karain tu sala character dheela



yaar chor na copy cats hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

DRAY said:


> Since you know Hindi, you can't be of Norwegian origin; please change your country flag (first one).



1st Of All I dont know hindi 2nd
their is No origin flag
their are only 2 flags 1 your Country 2 Location 
Country Is Norway 2nd Location is oslo which is also in Norway Now you can s t f u Bcz its none of your business Theirs isn't any 3rd flag option were you have 2 show your grand fathers flag

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

Darth Vader said:


> *yaar chor na copy cats hai*





Darth Vader said:


> *1st Of All I dont know hindi *2nd
> their is No origin flag
> their are only 2 flags 1 your Country 2 Location
> Country Is Norway 2nd Location is oslo which is also in Norway Now you can s t f u Bcz its none of your business Theirs isn't any 3rd flag option were you have 2 show your grand fathers flag



If you don't know Hindi, then what is this: "yaar chor na copy cats hai" !! (Post no. 3)

1st flag shows your country, 2nd flag shows your location. @Zakii Could you please help here.


----------



## Darth Vader

DRAY said:


> If you don't know Hindi, then what is this: "yaar chor na copy cats hai" !! (Post no. 3)
> 
> 1st flag shows your country, 2nd flag shows your location. @Zakii please help here.



It was Urdu not hindu
yes i m not blind i can see my flags are according to website rules So now you can S T F U

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sugarcane

DRAY said:


> Since you know Hindi, you can't be of Norwegian origin; please change your country flag (first one).



Kon si hindi???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

LoveIcon said:


> Kon si hindi???



ignore him aint worth replying Since he didnt have anything else so say he started crying about country flag lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone

The trailor looks promising, any links to watch it?


----------



## SHAMK9

And...? Don't Indian movies do the same? P.s, Waar estimates for eid day is 1.7 crore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

I wont mind watching Waar if i get a "free" DVD.


----------



## Bratva

What was Agent Vinod then? Mofo on other side of border can't think straight

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sugarcane

Lone said:


> The trailor looks promising, any links to watch it?



Dude - It's just released and you are asking for free links - let the producers earn some bucks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Does it have those 'thunder noises' Indian TV channles play when they play '_aaPakistaaan ki naiiii saazisshh_' [Thunder Noise] ?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Skull and Bones

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I wont mind watching Waar if i get a "free" DVD.



Pirated you mean, while you're at it. Upload it on Rapidshare so the world can see it for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

mafiya said:


> What was Agent Vinod then? Mofo on other side of border can't think straight



There are dozens more


----------



## Kompromat

Just for dummies. The 'Waar' is an URDU word [ &#1608;&#1575;&#1585; ] it means 'Strike'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sur

@Darth Vader


DRAY said:


> Since you know *Hindi*, ...



He's speaking *urdu, not hindi*.

To learn correct title of the language YOU speak, *watch following movie (Bawarchi) from 0:47:41+*

*@ 0:48:15+* they tell each other that one was speaking urdu & other is hindi...
(Link)



THis indian actor will get ur facts right about Urdu and Hindi:
Bawarchi - Rajesh Khanna & Jaya Bhaduri - Bollwyood All Time Hit Movies - Full Length High Quality - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Aeronaut said:


> Does it have those 'thunder noises' Indian TV channles play when they play '_aaPakistaaan ki naiiii saazisshh_' [Thunder Noise] ?



Actually i love some heavy hindi words i.e. sootar, parmanu etc. than thunder noises (don't know the meanings though)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xyxmt

I am not too much into desi movies cant remember when watched last one but I must say This Shan guy is a damn good actor is what i get from watching different trailers


----------



## Lone

LoveIcon said:


> Dude - It's just released and you are asking for free links - let the producers earn some bucks


If it was released in US, I could have helped the producer,, free link is my only option


----------



## shuntmaster

LoveIcon said:


> Actually i love some heavy hindi words i.e. sootar, parmanu etc. than thunder noises (don't know the meanings though)



What is sootar? 
I suppose parmanu means atom in hindi/sanskrit. What is the urdu word for it?
Wasn't urdu language developed in the region in and around Delhi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

Lone said:


> If it was released in US, I could have helped the producer,, free link is my only option



Wait... It will be in US too.


----------



## shuntmaster

Skull and Bones said:


> Pirated you mean, while you're at it. Upload it on Rapidshare so the world can see it for free.



on torrent too please..


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Good going .. this might be the boost needed to recharge Pakistani Movie Industry...



Darth Vader said:


> Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take place here.
> Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.
> 
> A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.
> 
> The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster of Bilal Lisharis Waar
> With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm also helps explain its plot, they add.
> 
> At the same time, technically Waar is better than most Pakistani movies and is also the countrys most expensive movie made to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## --,-'{@

isi n pak army sponsored propaganda movie. director n screenplay dr. zaid zandu hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Darth Vader said:


> With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that *the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm* also helps explain its plot, they add.



Why does Pakistan army need to get involved in show business?


----------



## shuntmaster

Pakistan's Biggest Film Ever Means WAAR



> UPDATE: Thanks to a generous outpouring of information from Pakistani readers, I've been able to add some new information to this article. According to readers both here in the comments and through other venues, I've been able to identify the fact that the funding for Waar is entirely Pakistani, though its exact origins differs depending on whom you talk to.
> 
> One of our commentators says that the film was financed by Hassan Waqas Rana, who also happens to be the writer and co-star of the film. The film, according to my sources, seems to be dramatizing various controversial events in Pakistan since the beginning of the "war on terrorism" in neighboring Afghanistan. It is no secret that the fighting has bled over into neighboring Pakistan, with tensions running high between Pakistan and the US, despite formerly strong diplomatic ties.
> 
> While the film was made with Pakistani money, it is apparently to be distributed by Warner Brothers worldwide. This will not be the film Pakistani film distributed outside of the country, though. Last year a slice of life drama called Bol that dealt with the day to day lives of several Pakistani women released in India and the US to several positive notices. Most of the information linking WB and Waar is to be found on Pakistani film sites, and I haven't been able to confirm it beyond that.
> 
> *Some people are saying that the film is a thinly veiled recruiting exercise. There are rumors in Pakistan that the film was financed by ISPR, the PR wing of the ISI, the controversial Pakistani secret military service. There are rumors about the ISI in this country as well, but I'll leave those to political commentators.*


----------



## Pulsar

Darth Vader said:


> The *two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. *The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.


Hmmmm...So just two measly RAW agents are bleeding Pakistan with a thousand cuts????   

Make way guys! Pollywood (Pakistan's Bollywood) is back with a bang!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Pulsar said:


> Hmmmm...So just two measly RAW agents are bleeding Pakistan with a thousand cuts????
> 
> Make way guys! Pollywood (Pakistan's Bollywood) is back with a bang!




Learning from the Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amolthebest

This movie is biggest blow to India after 1962 war. How can we survive this movie (whatever the name is. Our regional films have bigger budget than biggest movies in Pakistan). Indian will crowd the theater to watch the movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## phylumchordata

Pakistan exporting terrorism is a fact( whole world including UN and Musharraf except it) , India exporting terrorism is a myth that sells only in Pakistani masses. period



Darth Vader said:


> yaar chor na copy cats hai


----------



## Ayush

surely gonna watch this one. waiting for a decent print 



Aeronaut said:


> Learning from the Indians



after all, india is the (big) brother country


----------



## naveen mishra

Darth Vader said:


> Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take place here.
> Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.
> 
> A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.
> 
> The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster of Bilal Lisharis Waar
> With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm also helps explain its plot, they add.
> 
> At the same time, technically Waar is better than most Pakistani movies and is also the countrys most expensive movie made to date.



good................


----------



## Mugwop

It's just a movie people Calm down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

-- said:


> isi n pak army sponsored propaganda movie. director n screenplay dr. zaid zandu hamid.



 Mirchi lagi?



shuntmaster said:


> Why does Pakistan army need to get involved in show business?



Smart thinking.


----------



## joekrish

Hope the movie does well atleast in Pakistan compared to the other Indian movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faisal6309

Lone said:


> If it was released in US, I could have helped the producer,, free link is my only option



Most of its part is in English so I think it will be released in US too. 

I have watched this movie yesterday in cinema near home. Movie was fantastic and better than other old Pakistani gujjar movies. Pakistani movie industry is getting better these days. I hope one day Pakistan will export its movies across the globe. 

heart breaking moment was when Ehtisham drive the truck with bomb and singing the national rhythm of Pakistan and then bomb blows the truck. 



Ayush said:


> after all, india is the (big) brother country



 India became independent after one day of Pakistan. So India is fatty little brother of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

The Movie is said to be released in total 26 countries.


----------



## Kompromat

farhan_9909 said:


> The Movie is said to be released in total 26 countries.



Which countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Chalta hai yaar. After Gadar we have no right to complain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HariPrasad

So nothing is wrong if Pakistani film shows India as adversary because the both countries are. 

So far as helping terrorism is concern, It is just a Pakistani tactic to cover up the harboring terrorism from Pakistani soil. Pakistan has always failed to provide any evidence to India helping terrorists in Pakistan. At least they can convince her people by movie.


----------



## farhan_9909

Aeronaut said:


> Which countries?



I Dont have the list but read this in the official pak cinema page on fb.

Other than This Waar has created record in Pakistan



> arly estimates for Waar are 1.5-1.75 Cr (15-17.5 million) on first day from 52 screens. Actuals and officials coming very soon. It has believe to have broken record of highest ever film operner in Pakistan. No movie is believed to have made as much in the past on its first day.
> Pakistani Cinema [Official Fan Page]





> Eid Day Box Office Collections in Pak.
> 
> Waar Day 1 = 1.8Cr
> Boss Day 1 = 25Lac
> 
> New Record by Waar
> Great Job Waar



Unofficial though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Truth Finder

Does Pakistan have the needed cinema chains/theaters to recover the cost of their BIGGEST MOVIE EVER?

How is the box-office response?


----------



## Kompromat

Truth Finder said:


> Does Pakistan have the needed cinema chains/theaters to recover the cost of their BIGGEST MOVIE EVER?
> 
> How is the box-office response?



No we play movies on donkey carts, retrofitted as screens.



farhan_9909 said:


> I Dont have the list but read this in the official pak cinema page on fb.
> 
> Other than This Waar has created record in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unofficial though




The premier was at Bahria Town

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Review from fb pages



> Haider Hashmi Great Movie janab .. 2nd show at sozo world amazing screen play and direction.. superb back score..Direction of BIlal ahead then any hollywood action director.. hamza superb choice very good face expressions and emotions.. chemistry wid aisha seems too good.. bilal shows a very wise act to take shan in lead.. shan in my point of view now ahead then robert de nero and ofocurse jhon trovolota.. and i must say .. bilal recmended to shamon to watch broken arrow the acting of jhon trovolta as expressions were like him.. but he give 100% result but shan was superb in any scene.. 1st half little slow and 2nd half uffffffffffffffffff blown away ... audience even forgot to blink their eyes .. hamza give power at the scene of truck but a muslim always recite kalma shahdet not the national anthem at end time .. any way ...at last i must said.. pakistanies showed dustbin to indian cinema from mhsa and zinda bhag and now the world class movie WAAR.. that is a waar on indian cinema in pakistan....Qayaas back ground was good but just at two scenes..that was too good as movie is with urdu subtitling... i dont know why director aviod to use wrods of ttp taliban and indian raw.. as both agents were from indian agency... and there can create an sequence of fight between laxshmi and aisha khan .. and in my point of view mesha end should shown from the hand of aisha kahn a staking revenge of his brother..any way highly recmended.. dont miss at all.. we love pakistan





> Ibn Azhar Movie WAAR @ Cinepex on Eid Night
> 
> By all means , if the long awaited movie WAAR can be described in few words than its is a thrilling experience that literally puts you right on the edge of your seat due to its mind blowing,jaw dropping and eye popping cinematography.The credit goes to young,educated and talented Bilal Lashari .... but that's not all about it !
> 
> The weak links are too obvious to a serious movie watcher.How a movie can be termed as wholesome without an inch of comedy, romance or worth remembering music.Movie is dead serious from head to tail and that makes it a rough overdose ....but that's not all about it !
> 
> The most serious lapse on a movie with high hopes attached is its alarmingly weak story line.It has hardly a worth mentioning story line which neither creates curiosity nor evokes carving for what next?
> How less attention has been paid to story-line shows that most of efforts was on special effects and fight scenes only.Movie outclassed in one aspect but failed miserably in the other...but that's not all about it !
> 
> Patriotism and frequent appearance of flag as well as pointed fingers on enemy across the border was done sensibly.Yet the core issue of cross border terrorism should have been more elaborated upon.It mixed many things and did not do justice with all....but that's not all about it !
> 
> In acting Ali Azmat was pathetic, Shaan was average ,Aisha khan was good but Shamoon Abbasi in the roll of villian as an Indian Spy was excellent. Bilal Lashari chose for himself the roll of a sniper and was an intelligent choice.Clothing and styling was all men and women in black type....but that's not all about it !
> 
> Movie do have similarity with Sharukh Khan's "Main Hoon Na ".The theme of personal tragedy,an angry hero ,animosity with villian at a more personal /professional level all wrapped in patriotism for the final revenge is quite old....but that's not all about it !
> 
> This Movie being mainly a visual / action experience deserves to be seen on bigger screen and would get high ratings from teenage boys and men. Ladies ,families and kids would hardly enjoy it ..but that's not all about it !
> 
> Good or Bad,Hit or flop, with its stunning visuals and special effects Bilal Lashari has raised the bar....but that's not all about it !
> Comparison to Bolly wood ???.......Well still a long long way to go......but at least the journey has started .
> 
> Above all the movie is "Made in Pakistan"....and that's all about it!
> 
> My Rating : 3.5/5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

Atleast They did great showing how Indians look like in shape and size while Indians show us like Pakistan of 80s and Hollywood shows us like Afghans.
Even in 1 hollywood movie showing Karachi Afghan police personnels in their own uniform were shown as Pakistani Police
Well story is great but there is a bit of drama but it's not like completely un realistic & un believeable
Should be appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

the difference between indian movies and pakistani movies is that indian movies are relatively versatile , a lot of indian movies belong to the romatic-comedy , comedy and action genre.
there are a lot of problems in india as well naxalism, poverty etc etc but we don't just keep making these serious movies on national security issues night and day , movies are there to entertain people and make them forget their worries.
Most of the pakistani movies are like 'pakistan is in a big trouble and we need to fight' ,LOL man you guys need to relax! 

And no offense i don't understand why pakistanies speak in a fake british accent whenever you switch over to english , you can see it everywhere in the trailer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Truth Finder said:


> Does Pakistan have the needed cinema chains/theaters to recover the cost of their BIGGEST MOVIE EVER?
> 
> How is the box-office response?



movie overall cost is 170million pkr 

and it had already earned 17million pkr on first day in 52 theaters.While from tomorrow onwards in 74-76 cinemas.

usually on Eid ul Adha on first day in Pakistan the people usually remain at home and are busy with the meat the whole day.

but still from the initial response i can go beyond atleast double the budget in Pakistan while it is also said to be relaased in other countries including UK,UAE,.these 2 countries i know but in total in 26 countries



Aeronaut said:


> The premier was at Bahria Town



I am in Bannu otherwise if i was in abbottabad i would have surely watched it in pindi.The other problem is i have papers starting on 21 oct and had to reach abbottabad tomorrow


----------



## Gentelman

Truth Finder said:


> Does Pakistan have the needed cinema chains/theaters to recover the cost of their BIGGEST MOVIE EVER?



With every plaza here there opens a multiplex cinema hall


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

blood said:


> And no offense i don't understand why pakistanies speak in a fake british accent whenever you switch over to english , you can see it everywhere in the trailer.



If you can fake it, it is real.
One of em chicks has american accent too.
in any case someone's accent should nt be an issue. Shows too much pettiness!
Its is just a movie at the end of the day and you should enjoy it as such if you 
wish to watch it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

Aeronaut said:


> No we play movies on donkey carts, retrofitted as screens.


You got me wrong. It was not a jibe at all. But, some gyaans from Bollywood:-

1) A movie with too much English words won't become a mass movie.Hence, too much dependence on multiplexes.In India 30%-35% revenue is collected from multiplexes. But, in Pakistan it is probably less than 5%. So, for recovering cost, a movie must be a mass movie if it is a big budget film.

2) Overseas rights give no money to distributors and exhibitors. It's sold at a fixed price and it's gone forever. It's the international norm.

That is why I raised the cost recovery issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Jessica_L said:


> It's just a movie people Calm down



cupcake, you tell them.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

blood said:


> the difference between indian movies and pakistani movies is that indian movies are relatively versatile , a lot of indian movies belong to the romatic-comedy , comedy and action genre.
> there are a lot of problems in india as well naxalism, poverty etc etc but we don't just keep making these serious movies on national security issues night and day , movies are there to entertain people and make them forget their worries.
> Most of the pakistani movies are like 'pakistan is in a big trouble and *we need to fight' ,LOL man you guys need to relax! *
> 
> And no offense i don't understand why pakistanies speak in a fake british accent whenever you switch over to english , you can see it everywhere in the trailer.



Sir ji Pakistan Bari Jazbati Qoum Hay,samjha kr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

blood said:


> the difference between indian movies and pakistani movies is that indian movies are relatively versatile , a lot of indian movies belong to the romatic-comedy , comedy and action genre.
> there are a lot of problems in india as well naxalism, poverty etc etc but we don't just keep making these serious movies on national security issues night and day , movies are there to entertain people and make them forget their worries.
> Most of the pakistani movies are like 'pakistan is in a big trouble and we need to fight' ,LOL man you guys need to relax!
> 
> And no offense i don't understand why pakistanies speak in a fake british accent whenever you switch over to english , you can see it everywhere in the trailer.



I will count Waar 1st Pakistani Action movie on nationl security & serious issues
you gotta fetch some info brodra


----------



## Truth Finder

Gentelman said:


> With every plaza here there opens a multiplex cinema hall&#8230;&#8230;


What???
How many multiplex cinema halls are there in Pakistan?


----------



## Gentelman

Truth Finder said:


> What???
> How many multiplex cinema halls are there in Pakistan?



I exactly don't know but just in Multan there are around 5-6 and two buildings claiming to have them are underway&#8230;
Multan is southern Punjab city which is not counted as big city.
and here i guess it is becoming a fashion to have a cinema hall with restuants & shopping centers to make a plaza or tower successful&#8230;&#8230;
also do consider taking a look at #50.
while cities at Eids are almost empty it even amazed me dude&#8230;&#8230;
and fella also do consider we people love ********

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jai_Hind

Darth Vader said:


> Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take place here.
> Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.
> 
> A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.
> 
> The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster of Bilal Lisharis Waar
> With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm also helps explain its plot, they add.
> 
> At the same time, technically Waar is better than most Pakistani movies and is also the countrys most expensive movie made to date.






Best wishes for pak film industry..... 


Most expensive movie dedicated to INDIA....!! Thankz maybe 


so now pak army is making movies.....good going

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> If you can fake it, it is real.
> One of em chicks has american accent too.
> *in any case someone's accent should nt be an issue*. Shows too much pettiness!
> Its is just a movie at the end of the day and you should enjoy it as such if you
> wish to watch it!


accent does make a lot of difference , it effects the genuineness of the character.
you might find it hard to digest if i make a bihari character speak in a fake american accent , people belonging to different regions have different accents.
i understand its just a film but this makes it very much wannabe.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

blood said:


> accent does make a lot of difference , it effects the genuineness of the character.
> you might find it hard to digest if i make a bihari character speak in a fake american accent , people belonging to different regions have different accents.
> i understand its just a film but this makes it very much wannabe.


Regardless, it should'nt concern you! 
Enjoy the movie!


----------



## Gentelman

blood said:


> accent does make a lot of difference , it effects the genuineness of the character.
> you might find it hard to digest if i make a bihari character speak in a fake american accent , people belonging to different regions have different accents.
> i understand its just a film but this makes it very much wannabe.



Pakistani English is based on UK English and their assent while Indian English is based on US that's why it's hard to digest it for you but not for us&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Gentelman said:


> I will count Waar 1st Pakistani Action movie on nationl security & serious issues&#8230;&#8230;
> you gotta fetch some info brodra



maybe thats bcz you don't make a lot of movies , but movies like BOL and khuda ke liye where all based on some serious issues if i am not wrong. I want to see a light hearted comic movie , these movies that you are making right now can't be classified as mass entertainers, you need crowd pullers to revive cinema in your country.


----------



## naveen mishra

what ever be.......... good work should be appreciated......to make one good movie ....lots of hard work and dedication is required


----------



## farhan_9909

Ye dil apka Hua movie released in 2002 had earned over 3.4million dollars in Pakisatn in 2002.

Never knew this.

Waar should than atleast gross over 8-10million dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

blood said:


> maybe thats bcz you don't make a lot of movies , but movies like BOL and khuda ke liye where all based on some serious issues if i am not wrong. I want to see a light hearted comic movie , these movies that you are making right now can't be classified as mass entertainers, you need crowd pullers to revive cinema in your country.



these are serious but not about fighting dude while you mentioned Fight
BTW here biggest hit was Badmash Guggar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Gentelman said:


> Pakistani English is based on UK English and their assent while *Indian English is based on US* that's why it's hard to digest it for you but not for us&#8230;&#8230;



and who told you that? indian english is based upon british english genius , do some research and moreover accent and written english are two different things .


----------



## Darth Vader

Jai_Hind said:


> Best wishes for pak film industry.....
> 
> 
> Most expensive movie dedicated to INDIA....!! Thankz maybe
> 
> 
> so now pak army is making movies.....good going


When Anti Pakistans movies are made in india Does your army make these movies 
Why need to Trolll
they are all civilian actors its funded by civilians director is civilian Movie is about terrorism in Pakistan


----------



## Kompromat

Making a Big-Budget Movie in Pakistan - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## Jai_Hind

Darth Vader said:


> When Anti Pakistans movies are made in india Does your army make these movies
> Why need to Trolll
> they are all civilian actors its funded by civilians director is civilian Movie is about terrorism in Pakistan





check out the last para of the main article..... it actully says tht ths muvi is producd by pak army....


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Last time I saw a scene from a Pakistani movie - a friend had sent me a link where Holy Books emanate rays and kill Salman Rushdie. 

What's the problem anyway? Movies are made to make money - and you make money by catering to your core audience. Every country should have its Sunny Deol I guess.


----------



## Darth Vader

Pulsar said:


> Hmmmm...So just two measly RAW agents are bleeding Pakistan with a thousand cuts????
> 
> Make way guys! Pollywood (Pakistan's Bollywood) is back with a bang!



this movie is about Terrorism and its a movie not a freakin documentary Jack where they only talk about indian agents
those names are example 
yes Pollywood is back with a bang and B!tchywood ( Indias Bollywood ) can only copy



shuntmaster said:


> Why does Pakistan army need to get involved in show business?



Dont have time for you crap


----------



## Leader




----------



## SarthakGanguly

nick_indian said:


> Chalta hai yaar. After Gadar we have no right to complain



That was during the height of Indo Pak tension. Now we make sissy films - Veer Zara types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hankau62

A question to those who have seen the movies, Are the enemies portraited in the film are RAW only or cocktail of RAW, CIA , Mossad etc. Is there any reference to Taliban?


----------



## Hobo1

Villains look like Nawaz and Zardari. 
I have always said Pakistanis are their worst enemies, Nawaz has tried best to revive Pakistan's economy so that they don't have to beg to every possible friend Pak has got. Now these coons have made him the villain. 

Filmmakers of such kind are the best RAW agents india can have, these guys are destroying Pak and Pakistanis oblivious as usual 
are hailing them. Release such movies in India, more power to such morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Indians should be happy. Both the RAW agents characters are done by two very good looking actors(Shamoon and Meesha). They should be happy to be depicted that good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hankau62

double post #76


----------



## Areesh

Hobo1 said:


> Villains look like Nawaz and Zardari.
> I have always said Pakistanis are their worst enemies, Nawaz has tried best to revive Pakistan's economy so that they don't have to beg to every possible friend Pak has got. Now these coons have made him the villain.
> 
> Filmmakers of such kind are the best RAW agents india can have, these guys are destroying Pak and Pakistanis oblivious as usual
> are hailing them. Release such movies in India, more power to such morons.



This film has hit your nerves for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hobo1

Budget is just US$2.2 million. Are bhai filmmakers should have asked dawood bhai, he would have heartly chipped in. And Pakistan could have its very own, *True Lies*.


----------



## rockstarIN

The trailer shows scenes same as Mumbai attack and OBL raid. 

The movie depicts those events too?


----------



## Areesh

> `Waar` is expected to do better business at the local box office, if both the film end up being released together, whereas, ` Boss` will only be able to steal a minor share of success.



Shaan Shahid`s `Waar` and Akshay Kumar`s `Boss` to lock horns on Eid in Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hobo1

Areesh said:


> This film has hit your nerves for sure.




Was only amazed that a two bit director had the audacity to portray Pakistani PM's look alike as the villain. 

The film is just the reflection of what Pakistanis think of India and the same attitude towards India is reflected in Pakistani press and loudly announced by Pakistani politicians hence why would the narrative of the film offend me. 
Don't you blame Yindoos, the Joos for every thing that is wrong with yr country.


----------



## Areesh

Hobo1 said:


> Was only amazed that a two bit director had the audacity to portray Pakistani PM's look alike as the villain.
> 
> The film is just the reflection of what Pakistanis think of India and the same attitude towards India is reflected in Pakistani press and loudly announced by Pakistani politicians hence why would the narrative of the film offend me.
> Don't you blame Yindoos, the Joos for every thing that is wrong with yr country.



Same kind of movies are made in India too. In fact many of those are too dumb that they are not even funny. At least here we have made an anti India movie but didn't overdo it. It is overall a good movie. You should also watch it.


----------



## Tayyab1796

guys plz share a promo of the movie ... everyone's talking about it , I hope i can spare a few hours out of my busy schedule to watch this movie , I am a fan of first world war movies though .


----------



## Bratva

Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m

Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

blood said:


> and who told you that? indian english is based upon british english genius , do some research and moreover accent and written english are two different things .



Indians officially still following UK ifficially but recent changes in your grammar makes it a bit away from UK and a bit near US.
btw I am not an angel so I can be wrong so you could correct me out instead of trolling


----------



## Patriots

Today my bro has watched ... According to him this is an outclass movie ... Congrats Bilal Lashari ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Anybody got any links?


----------



## Areesh

Patriots said:


> Today my bro has watched ... According to him this is an outclass movie ... Congrats Bilal Lashari ...........



I would watch it soon.



RazPaK said:


> Anybody got any links?



Not now. It would be released in USA too. Watch it there.



RazPaK said:


> Anybody got any links?



Not now. It would be released in USA too. Watch it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Got 20 tickets of WAAR movie  tommorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

blood said:


> maybe thats bcz you don't make a lot of movies , but movies like *BOL* and *khuda ke liye* where all based on some serious issues if i am not wrong. I want to see a light hearted comic movie , these movies that you are making right now can't be classified as mass entertainers, you need crowd pullers to revive cinema in your country.



Both GEO sponsored movies were 3rd rated ... Especially Bol was not up the mark ... But recently ARY sponsored movies are much better ..........


----------



## INDIC

Areesh said:


> Same kind of movies are made in India too. In fact many of those are too dumb that they are not even funny. At least here we have made an anti India movie but didn't overdo it. It is overall a good movie. You should also watch it.



Indian movies aren't hate invested for any particular religion. I have seen two movies of this actor Shaan named "Moosa Khan" and "Border"(Pakistani 'Border') using all sorts of abusive language against Hindus.


----------



## farhan_9909

> Pakistani Cinema [Official Fan Page] can confirm Waar is Pakistan's highest opening film in history....
> 
> WAAR (the movie) has earned...
> Gross figures from ticket sales (all sales at cinema) of 1.82 Cr.
> Net figures after Tax etc. (profit) of 1.14 - 1.18 Cr.
> 
> Source ARY News and @Boxofficedetail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Patriots said:


> Both GEO sponsored movies were 3rd rated ... Especially Bol was not up the mark ... But recently ARY sponsored movies are much better ..........




Agreed....went to cinema after 15 years for "may hun shahid afridi" and its wan't wastage of time 



Patriots said:


> Both GEO sponsored movies were 3rd rated ... Especially Bol was not up the mark ... But recently ARY sponsored movies are much better ..........




Agreed....went to cinema after 15 years for "may hun shahid afridi" and its wan't wastage of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Areesh said:


> I would watch it soon.



I will go on Saturday .......


----------



## jha

Links Please....


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> Indian movies aren't hate invested for any particular religion. I have seen two movies of this actor Shaan named "Moosa Khan" and "Border"(Pakistani 'Border') using all sorts of abusive language against Hindus.



OK. Now watch this one too. It is better. 



Patriots said:


> I will go on Saturday .......



I on Sunday. Atrium Cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

Areesh said:


> I on Sunday. Atrium Cinema.



Offcourse I too will go to Atrium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

RazPaK said:


> Anybody got any links?



bagar billay, they are emailing you directly from celma in Paksitan.


----------



## queerbait

Movie looks quite well cut(atleast trailer),though trailers can be deceptive.It uses obvious propaganda, lets see how it pans out.


----------



## Sugarcane

Stealth said:


> Got 20 tickets of WAAR movie  tommorrow



Lait kar movie daikhni hai?


----------



## forcetrip

Some far fetched, value added, over the top scenarios of a very direct indian hand in terrorism. But it is a movie nonetheless, nothing the indian stories haven't done 10 times harder in their movies. We should have been a bit different in that sense. Attacked the real alleyways of how foreign hands are complicit in terrorism in the country, instead of showing agent vinods jumping of mountains into the country. Not one mention of USA in the entire movie which is kind of strange as they are our partners in WOT. 

This movie has not been paid by the PA. Whoever says that is trying to stretch a lie. The PA helped in with the equipment, trainers and weapons. I have heard from the grapevine who has been attached to the movie that even the fuel for the heli's used was paid by the movie.


----------



## Jango

forcetrip said:


> I have heard from the grapevine who has been attached to the movie that even the fuel for the heli's used was paid by the movie.



Always is...

The Rambo directors paid Pak Army when they used one of our Pumas to pose as a Soviet heli...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

tomorrow, 11:30 pm at PAF cinema 

and if we didnt get tickets for 11:30 then 2:30 am  jo bhi ho kal dekhni zaror hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

is the DVD print available on net? 

have not watched a single Pakistani movie yet...pls suggest few good movies..


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

JD_In said:


> is the DVD print available on net?
> 
> have not watched a single Pakistani movie yet...pls suggest few good movies..



I have this DL link so far. there was only 1 pop up and I was able to dl w/out issues.
Thanks to original poshter D.Vader here!

http://www.*********.com/file/E71D0D2E53C6004A#.UkydwSMJxZE.facebook


----------



## Darth Vader

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I have this DL link so far. there was only 1 pop up and I was able to dl w/out issues.
> Thanks to original poshter D.Vader here!



i already got a better version if you want i can give you but it is uploaded on youtube

@JD_In
Main Hoon shahid afridi i will post The new win as soon as i get the update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4mSxKZa8iQ#t=3613

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I have this DL link so far. there was only 1 pop up and I was able to dl w/out issues.
> Thanks to original poshter D.Vader here!
> 
> Mai Hoon Shahid Afridi (2013) SCR.avi | *********


 
ye to Mai Hoon Shahid Afridi movie ki hai...War wali nahi .....


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Darth Vader said:


> i already got a better version if you want i can give you but it is uploaded on youtube
> 
> @JD_In
> Main Hoon shahid afridi i will post The new win as soon as i get the update
> 
> Main Hoon Shahid Afridi Full Movie in HD ( Pakistani Super hit Movie 2013) - YouTube



chanda, post em dl/ links from youtupe in that thread you opened !



JD_In said:


> ye to Mai Hoon Shahid Afridi movie ki hai...War wali nahi .....



sabrun jameelun !


----------



## Johny D

@Ghareeb_Da_Baal Thanks for your efforts....pls get me Waar ka link as well..


----------



## Darth Vader

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> chanda, post em dl/ links from youtupe in that thread you opened !
> 
> 
> 
> sabrun jameelun !


DL = Daily motion ? ae keri bala da naa ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Darth Vader said:


> DL = Daily motion ? ae keri bala da naa ?


paa ji, 
DL = down load, u paindu paroduction, lol.



JD_In said:


> @Ghareeb_Da_Baal Thanks for your efforts....pls get me Waar ka link as well..



bhai jaan.abhi to bola "sabrun jameelun" ! 
my pal here will post a link as soon as it is available! stay tuned!


----------



## Darth Vader

Waar revolves around a terrorist plot that sees two secret agents pitted against each other. PHOTO: FILE
After the release of Waars trailer online I found myself being annoyingly corrected about how to pronounce the movies name. Id invariably call it War in front of Urdu lovers who would tell me it was Waar, meaning to strike. However, my friends at school would chuckle at me when I called it Waar and insisted that it was War. 

As irritating as this was, there is an even more infuriating phrase I am certain you have heard when people discuss local ventures including films. Just like a worn-out bandage no longer covers or protects a scar, youll find this phrase invariably attached to discussions about new initiatives in our country. This maddening expression is: in Pakistan.

If you probe deeper into that phrase, perhaps you will understand why a film like Waar will help eject those two words from our discourse. However, first lets set aside the geographical element to the two words in Pakistan for a moment, and look at how its used. Examples include:

Thats not possible in Pakistan.

This is made here in Pakistan?

That wont work in Pakistan.

Do you see how those two words reflect a worrying inferiority complex coupled with a puzzling negativity about our own country? It suggests a fatalism that assumes that excellence is somehow impossible to achieve because of the challenges we face. Now, to further understand what I am trying to say, re-read the above questions without the last two words and you will find that they still make perfect sense. So why say them and doubt our potential?

It is this psyche that a superbly-made film like Waar will hopefully change. For those who are eagerly awaiting it, some details first before returning to the main point.

Waar revolves around a terrorist plot that sees two secret agents pitted against each other. There is no doubt that this film has breathtaking production value; and no expense or effort has been spared in making spectacular helicopter sequences and sweeping aerial shots. However, apart from the impressive big money effects, there are some truly memorable scenes that I think make a broader point.




From an ingenious raid that involves the ever-popular cricket, to an attack thats shot alongside a tantalisingly sinister dance sequence, there are some truly amazing moments to appreciate. The cinematography and epic soundtrack could see this film give any Hollywood flick a run for its money.

However, theres more.

If you are one of those who have issues with the way women are generally portrayed in cinema, you are in for a treat because Aisha Khan plays a confident agent while Meesha Shafi excels in the rare role of a vamp playing a double game. Thats not to say that there isnt plenty for the mans man too. The lead characters are every inch the Daniel Craig type  fearless, macho men of few words that most guys can relate to, or so they think!
https://pullquotesandexcerpts.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/ayesha-khan-waar-embed.jpg?w=540
Aisha Khan plays a confident and unapologetic agent in Waar. Photo: Publicity
However, unlike a Hollywood blockbuster like GI Joe, whose stereotypical portrayal of Pakistan will leave you feeling alienated if not angry, Waar leaves you feeling like you could truly relate to the tragedy and the tones of patriotism. As a nation that is exposed to the scourge of terrorism on a daily basis, I believe weve become desensitised to violence on news bulletins, and almost resigned to being negative about a better future. Hence, the alarming news bulletins, melancholic funerals and barbaric violence in the film are striking in how they resemble our reality.

It still remains to be seen if non-male audiences will be turned off by the gore, swearing and machismo. Although I cant be certain what rating it will obtain, I do hope that the censors will realise that we are used to worse on a daily basis and can handle edgy content.

To round things up, although there is much that is sombre about the film, there is even more to celebrate about Waar. While the reality of terrorism shown in the film is stark and concerning, there is also an enduring hope for the better.




Scenes from Waar. Photo: File
This film  which has been years in the making  leaves you feeling proud of our ability to overcome struggles. It also serves as a reminder that even though the subject matter of our daily lives can be brutal, there is plenty to suggest that we neednt always be so despondent. In spite of the challenges around us, we do have the potential to strike out and achieve our goals.

On a more personal note, I hope Waars release helps drive this point into the rigid mind-set of some Pakistanis. Those who doubt our countrys potential should take note of the zaniness of Zinda Bhaag, the humour of Main Hoon Shahid Afridi and the brilliant production of Waar, and really start having faith in ourselves.

The efforts of our local entrepreneurs and film-makers really are proof that anything is possible here (in Pakistan).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> paa ji,
> DL = down load, u paindu paroduction, lol.


youtube is the best free download service sarkar 
else Torrent they suck Specialy if the movie is pakistani or indian Gorya diya te gala e chado =))


----------



## Johny D

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> bhai jaan.abhi to bola "*sabrun jameelun"* !
> my pal here will post a link as soon as it is available! stay tuned!



ohh sorry I didn't actually understand its meaning...now I will "*sabrun jameelun"* . ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Does anybody know the names of the other countries its going to be released in? If it will be released in the UK then I will definitely wait for it to come out in the cinemas rather than downloading or streaming it.


----------



## Darth Vader

Bamxa said:


> Does anybody know the names of the other countries its going to be released in? If it will be released in the UK then I will definitely wait for it to come out in the cinemas rather than downloading or streaming it.



Dude its a pakistani Movie Now you cant say any thing i had tried to search but no luck


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

JD_In said:


> ohh sorry I didn't actually understand its meaning...now I will "*sabrun jameelun"* . ;-)



Prophet Jacob (ra) said when he first learned of the loss of Joseph (ra); &#8220;Sabrun Jameelun&#8221; &#8211; &#8220; patience is most fitting".
Samjhun?



Darth Vader said:


> Dude its a pakistani Movie Now you cant say any thing i had tried to search but no luck



maa sadkay, try so more.We demand rejults!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Prophet Jacob (ra) said when he first learned of the loss of Joseph (ra); &#8220;Sabrun Jameelun&#8221; &#8211; &#8220; patience is most fitting".
> Samjhun?
> 
> 
> 
> maa sadkay, try so more.We demand rejults!



mere chache ne Movie release kiti hai naa jer is Blu ray which muno as eid gift torni mere abe muno MSI DA NAVA LAPTOP GIFE KITHA MA ODI WHICH E KHUSH VA


----------



## Sugarcane

Darth Vader said:


> DL = Daily motion ? ae keri bala da naa ?



No - It's Daily Lotion


----------



## rockstar08

yaaar aj gaya dekhne tu house full , for next three shows


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Darth Vader said:


> mere chache ne Movie release kiti hai naa jer is Blu ray which muno as eid gift torni mere abe muno MSI DA NAVA LAPTOP GIFE KITHA MA ODI WHICH E KHUSH VA



bhagar billa.


----------



## Darth Vader

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> bhagar billa.



 dISHUUUUUUUU diSHUUUUUUUUUU



LoveIcon said:


> No - It's Daily Lotion



iT CAN BE DAILY LATA 22 :d


----------



## Slav Defence

So,operation deep strike which was accepted by Indian media themselves is a 'propegenda'?
Inshallah,I am gonna watch movie this week,I have waited alot for its release.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

LoveIcon said:


> No - It's Daily Lotion



chun ji, purani aadat nahi chorri?


----------



## Sugarcane

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> chun ji, purani aadat nahi chorri?



Sohniaya saada tay wailla lang gaya - mai tay bachay de coaching kar raiha si

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

LoveIcon said:


> Sohniaya saada tay wailla lang gaya - mai tay bachay de coaching kar raiha si



sab da sajan , sab da balli....................... ! ! ! ! 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I wont mind watching Waar if i get a "free" DVD.




waar looks better then most indian films these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Waar is like ek lohar ki so sunar ki. Anything true, prevails naturally. Haven,t seen Pathetic Indian Movies Against Pakistan and ISI ?




Dushmann said:


> Pak Army/ ISI propaganda film. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Dushmann said:


> Pak Army/ ISI propaganda film. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

They initially estimated that waar might gross 55million pkr in first week.
But it earned 40million pkr in just 2 days.And the turnout of saturday and sunday is expected to be around 25million pkr each day


> Just to clarify WAAR (the movie)'s Eid Day 2 Collections...
> 
> Waar Gross Collections (all sales from tickets): 2.23 Crore.
> Waar Net Collections (after Tax): 1.51 Crore.
> 
> Grand Total after just 2 Days....
> Gross Collections (all sales from tickets): 4.05 Crore.
> Net Collections (after Tax): 2.65 - 2.7 Crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HIMALYA

Hey folks, what's storyline of this movie ??


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

Pakistani film Waar shows India as cause of nations problems.
Imtiaz Ahmad , Hindustan Times
Karachi, October 17, 2013
Last Updated: 15:31 IST(17/10/2013)

Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take 
place in Pakistan.

Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.

A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.

The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.

The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.

With such a predictable story line, some observers say that Pakistani producers are using the formula of Indian films of the 80s which rely heavily on propaganda and patriotism. The fact that the movie has funding from the Pakistan Army through its public relations arm also helps explain its plot, they add.

At the same time, technically Waar is better than most Pakistani movies and is also the countrys most expensive movie made to date.

Pakistani film Waar shows India as cause of nation


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

which is not true.


----------



## Imran Khan

1 film per rona dhona you guys made already uncountable movies against pakistan if you remember and 99% of them based on false fake BS stories

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Interesting names. Ramal (derived from Lord Ram) and Laxmi. They used two Hindu gods names to represent the villains in the movie.

 . So typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

nick_indian said:


> Interesting names. Ramal (derived from Lord Ram) and Laxmi. They used two Hindu gods names to represent the villains in the movie.
> 
> . So typical.



aya maza ? ghaddr border or loc yaad hai ke bhool gai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

Imran Khan said:


> aya maza ? ghaddr border or loc yaad hai ke bhool gai



sir,hamne kya aapke prophet ko gaali di thi??


----------



## Star Wars

nick_indian said:


> Interesting names. Ramal (derived from Lord Ram) and Laxmi. They used two Hindu gods names to represent the villains in the movie.
> 
> . So typical.



lol.... suprised but not unexpected...intolarence everywhere


----------



## Imran Khan

Ayush said:


> sir,hamne kya aapke prophet ko gaali di thi??



mamoo mera koi prophet nhi hai i am non believer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Why this thread ??

Isn't that expected that such movies will surely show India as the villain ??

It is easier to blame India rather than showing the actual truth .


----------



## Patriots

Ayush said:


> sir,hamne kya aapke prophet ko gaali di thi??



Kiya iss movie mai aap k prophet ko gali di gayi hai 



kurup said:


> Why this thread ??
> 
> Isn't that expected that such movies will surely show India as the villain ??
> 
> It is easier to blame India rather than showing the actual truth .



Same ... What India has been doing  BTW any update of new Indian movie 'The Attacks of 26/11'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

kurup said:


> Why this thread ??
> 
> Isn't that expected that such movies will surely show India as the villain ??
> 
> It is easier to blame India rather than showing the actual truth .


jesi kerni wesi bharni you make tons of movies with same BS tune sir its just start of reply


----------



## Gautam

Acchaaaa???? 
Chalo Koi Baat Nahi.....


----------



## Dash

Imran Khan said:


> 1 film per rona dhona you guys made already uncountable movies against pakistan if you remember and 99% of them based on false fake BS stories



 Without fire there is no fume..


----------



## Areesh

> Karachi: Pakistani film revolving around the theme of terrorism in the country has set new record openings at the box office, beating the takings of Bollywood star Shah Rukh Khan starrer 'Chennai Express' at Eid ul Fitr two months back.



'Waar' beats 'Chennai Express' in Pakistan, sets record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Dash said:


> Without fire there is no fume..



kya mamoo kidher hai fire ? call karo 1122 per


----------



## mikkix

Nice Movie. Watch it on Atrium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Imran Khan said:


> kya mamoo kidher hai fire ? call karo 1122 per



aap aur apka country...full of fire (pun intended)


----------



## rockstar08

same old story of indian media


----------



## Imran Khan

Dash said:


> aap aur apka country...full of fire (pun intended)



bus yaar ab ro mat aik film hi hai tum to saas bahu serial main bhi pakistani jokes mar dety ho hamara saber dekho hum ne ya hamary media ne rona dhona kiya ? we tolerate your BS now you have to tolerate ours too


----------



## chhota bheem

Imran Khan said:


> jesi kerni wesi bharni you make tons of movies with same BS tune sir its just start of reply



lollywood can try competing with bollywood thum 1 banavogay tho hum 100 banayangay


----------



## Pulsar

Imran Khan said:


> mamoo mera koi prophet nhi hai i am non believer


At last! I've finally found an intelligent analytical human being! Imran Bhai, thussi great ho!!  I don't believe in all this mumbo jumbo myself! It's all a figment of the imagination....Stories written to control the sheeple, by the few for their own personal ends. 

A question for the believers: Do you guys know how much blood has flowed in the name of religion? Bloody murders, arson, loot, wars, death, destruction - just for propagating a concept called religion that is way past its usefulness? 

Religion has been corrupted beyond measure, with the goal of achieving personal agendas. It's time to move on toward the concept called 'humanism'. (Google it to know what it means).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

LoveIcon said:


>



This image is so relevant that is should be quoted few times.


----------



## Peshwa

It's a movie..I don't see any reason why one should be upset over its storyline....

Besides, I'm sick of movies with Indians being the Heroes....let's play villain for a change.

I would watch this movie...esp if the quality of acting is anywhere close to the movie Bol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

chhota bheem said:


> lollywood can try competing with bollywood thum 1 banavogay tho hum 100 banayangay



This shows your hatred toward Pakistan. Lollywood don't want to compete your cheap story copied movies. We do it for our country. That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

The directors disappointed talibs as well as ZH, Gul guys.

All charms went to RAW. Even CIA and M osad guys were disappointed. So are USN Seal team 6.


----------



## Imran Khan

chhota bheem said:


> lollywood can try competing with bollywood thum 1 banavogay tho hum 100 banayangay


bhai jaan i agree your bollywood is huge and big industry but humy try kerny main kya harj hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Pulsar said:


> At last! I've finally found an intelligent analytical human being! Imran Bhai, thussi great ho!!  I don't believe in all this mumbo jumbo myself! It's all a figment of the imagination....Stories written to control the sheeple, by the few for their own personal ends.
> 
> A question for the believers: Do you guys know how much blood has flowed in the name of religion? Bloody murders, arson, loot, wars, death, destruction - just for propagating a concept called religion that is way past its usefulness?
> 
> Religion has been corrupted beyond measure, with the goal of achieving personal agendas. It's time to move on toward the concept called 'humanism'. (Google it to know what it means).



a ja phir gaaly lag ja ager tera bhi bhagwan nhi raha to jaani 



rockstarIN said:


> The directors disappointed talibs as well as ZH, Gul guys.
> 
> All charms went to RAW. Even CIA and M osad guys were disappointed. So are USN Seal team 6.



ohhh man please at least it not financed by underworld money 



Pulsar said:


> At last! I've finally found an intelligent analytical human being! Imran Bhai, thussi great ho!!  I don't believe in all this mumbo jumbo myself! It's all a figment of the imagination....Stories written to control the sheeple, by the few for their own personal ends.
> 
> A question for the believers: Do you guys know how much blood has flowed in the name of religion? Bloody murders, arson, loot, wars, death, destruction - just for propagating a concept called religion that is way past its usefulness?
> 
> Religion has been corrupted beyond measure, with the goal of achieving personal agendas. It's time to move on toward the concept called 'humanism'. (Google it to know what it means).



and please dont ask question i banned my self many time in charge of blasphemy they have no answer they report you maan behen you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

Ayush said:


> sir,hamne kya aapke prophet ko gaali di thi??



yar i don't think you should expect them to know history of these two names.
They just chose two classy names

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Indians are going to copy this movie by the next two weeks. Guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

Gentelman said:


> yar i don't think you should expect them to know history of these two names.
> They just chose two classy names



tune movie dekhi ya nahi?


----------



## RangerPK

mafiya said:


> Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m
> 
> Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m &#8211; The Express Tribune



Oh my GOD!. I just saw this movie in Sozo Cinema, Fortress, Lahore. It was so AWESOME! Even better than a Hollywood movie. The moral of the story basically is. Extra Judicial Killings are good for you.
The direction of the movie , in my opinion is even better than most Hollywood movies which are coming out these days. All the actors did an excellent job. I am glad we are seeing some real movies in Pakistan, and not that foreign redundant rubbish k@njar trash with strippers we keep seeing in cinemas......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAMK9

rockstarIN said:


> The directors disappointed talibs as well as ZH, Gul guys.
> 
> All charms went to RAW. Even CIA and M osad guys were disappointed. So are USN Seal team 6.



When should we expect this film copied by booolllyy-wood?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

SHAMK9 said:


> When should we expect this film copied by booolllyy-wood?



Nothing to copy from what I see from the trailer... it is the same storu line from old james bond stories...come baxk with some good stuff then we talk about.


----------



## RangerPK

SHAMK9 said:


> When should we expect this film copied by booolllyy-wood?



Copy it to what? A strip show? semi gay guys striping down themselves for the ladies, followed by another strip show for the men, called an item song.A series of strip shows with intervals of brain dead logic. A movie which threats its audience like horny idiots with down syndrome. A typical Bollywood movie. Rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SHAMK9

rockstarIN said:


> Nothing to copy from what I see from the trailer... it is the same storu line from old james bond stories...come baxk with some good stuff then we talk about.



So you already got it "covered" with agent Vinod junk


----------



## Gentelman

Ayush said:


> tune movie dekhi ya nahi?



meri city main jo cinema whan jny say acha na e deekhon bhai&#8230;&#8230;
there mivies like ghundi Ran,Balochan di Basti & Badmash Bachi are played&#8230;&#8230;
btw mna trailer deekha hai 
and I never visited any cinema hall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

Imran Khan said:


> ohhh man please at least it not financed by underworld money



yes you are right it is not financed by underworld. BUT IT IS FINANCED, WRITTEN BY ISI AND ARMY.


----------



## opportunist86

I wonder if its funded by ISI. I doubt if ISI could give such a piece of ****. Shan's acting was unexpectedly better with the music supporting action scenes. All the other stuff was damn useless. Movies was quite slow most of the time. Someone told me it has copied hollywood stuff but I'm sure it rarely goes close to bollywood even. Story is flawed and mostly covers individual rivalry rather a serious issue like Taliban and involvement of other intelligence agency. Shan, being a perfect agent, only can be seen as fighting hero, as other Pakistani action movies. Even hollywood movies give a better Pakistani and Taliban related touch in their movies.


----------



## Stealth

rockstarIN said:


> Nothing to copy from what I see from the trailer... it is the same storu line from old james bond stories...come baxk with some good stuff then we talk about.



and what actually bolywood making from last 5 years ??

just only 2 4 larkay larkyoon ko utha kar teen ager ke movie banade or just copy Hollywood movies.. infact bollywood kay paas stories he muk gaye hian lolz...

spending $$$ on the movie doesnt mean kay movie bohat he koi kamaal ke hojayege lol 

In Short sewaye 1 larki ko bikni dress pehna kar item song bana kar chala dena thats what actually now BOLLYWOOD LEFT!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> when will be it available for download on torrent



Hamaray watan ka kuch nahin ho sakta lalay... bhai cinema mein dekh... it will be a real experience and will encourage the film makers.



DRAY said:


> Since you know Hindi, you can't be of Norwegian origin; please change your country flag (first one).



Than half ur indian population will have to change its flags... abingdonboy flies british,many israelis,than american... heck even bostwanese flags!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LoveIcon said:


> Actually i love some heavy hindi words i.e. sootar, parmanu etc. than thunder noises (don't know the meanings though)



Mantri? lol.. a nick we had given to an arsehole kid in my class...

Tendwa? lol

And the list goes on and on...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

special said:


> yes you are right it is not financed by underworld. BUT IT IS FINANCED, WRITTEN BY ISI AND ARMY.



The army just lend them use their equipment,weapons etc... and they paid for them... im sure bollywood doesnt buy helicopters,gunships,jets etc for shooting a movie! use your brain.


----------



## Imran Khan

*i request everyone if wanna buy DVD buy original one not pirate one we have to support our industry .*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

opportunist86 said:


> I wonder if its funded by ISI. I doubt if ISI could give such a piece of ****. Shan's acting was unexpectedly better with the music supporting action scenes. All the other stuff was damn useless. Movies was quite slow most of the time. Someone told me it has copied hollywood stuff but I'm sure it rarely goes close to bollywood even. Story is flawed and mostly covers individual rivalry rather a serious issue like Taliban and involvement of other intelligence agency. Shan, being a perfect agent, only can be seen as fighting hero, as other Pakistani action movies. Even hollywood movies give a better Pakistani and Taliban related touch in their movies.



Two things.

1 Yes there are a few weak points in the movie but it is the best that has came out of Pakistan. According to many people even better than Bollywood and comparable to some Hollywood movies. You might not like it. Everyone has its own opinion.

2 It isn't funded by ISI or army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

*All members please continue tradition of pirated Indian movies and buy original DVD of Waar to support our film industry*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

special said:


> yes you are right it is not financed by underworld. BUT IT IS FINANCED, WRITTEN BY ISI AND ARMY.



bwahahahahahahahah i wish if ISPR becomes somewhat useful like this but they are not.


----------



## doremon

Darth Vader said:


> Coinciding with the release of War Chhod Na Yar on the Indian side, comes a Pakistani movie called Waar which has an entirely different story-line. Opening to cinemas on Eid this week, Waar is a movie about Pakistans war on terrorism and how India is behind all the terrorist activities that take place here.
> Relying heavily on stereotypes that exist in Pakistani media already, Waar is a story about one Major Mujhtaba, a retired army officer who had taken an early retirement from the forces due to personal reasons. This lead role is played by the countrys top actor, Shaan.
> 
> A special task force of the police is trying to tackle terrorism in the tribal areas but there comes a time when they realize that Pakistan is about to be hit by a terrorist attack and none but the retired Major Ehtesham can lead such a complicated operation.
> 
> The two villans in the movie that emerge are the local politicians (there are look alikes of Zardari and Nawaz Sharif) and RAW agents, who come in different shapes and sizes.
> 
> The two RAW agents Ramal and Laxmi are the primary cause of most trouble in Pakistan. The movie shows them behind political murders, suicide bombings and even kidnapping. There is another RAW agent who works as a social worker by day and honey-traps willing politicians by nights.


 emperor NERO of rome started to clear Space for his new palace so he burned nearby houses and ultimately the fire got out of hand and burned most of nearby houses and many people died so to make look it was not his fault he blamed everything on christians.... ur pakistan army or isi is doing the same thing with this propaganda film


----------



## Areesh

doremon said:


> emperor NERO of rome started to clear Space for his new palace so he burned nearby houses and ultimately the fire got out of hand and burned most of nearby houses and many people died so to make look it was not his fault he blamed everything on christians....* ur pakistan army or isi *is doing the same thing with this propaganda film



For the nth time. It isn't funded by ISI or amy. So your nero example is BS.


----------



## faisal6309

Ayush said:


> tune movie dekhi ya nahi?



I watched this movie and there is nothing like you are saying. They just use a name "Ramal".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

faisal6309 said:


> *All members please continue tradition of pirated Indian movies and buy original DVD of Waar to support our film industry*



Post counters from everyone can buy original stuff


----------



## Leader

The movie is great guys, its more interesting to watch when pro-indian lobby including hamir mir, raza rumi wagera are crying rivers of tears.... 

8/10  


more and more movie to come hopefully........... 

Not going to spoil fun, go and must watch movie, very factual and reality base !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

doremon said:


> emperor NERO of rome started to clear Space for his new palace so he burned nearby houses and ultimately the fire got out of hand and burned most of nearby houses and many people died so to make look it was not his fault he blamed everything on christians.... ur pakistan army or isi is doing the same thing with this propaganda film



Now there is being itched in Indians A$$ ... You forgot the time while you had made a lot of propaganda movies against Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> The movie is great guys, its more interesting to watch when pro-indian lobby including hamir mir, raza rumi wagera are crying rivers of tears....
> 
> 8/10
> 
> 
> more and more movie to come hopefully...........
> 
> Not going to spoil fun, go and must watch movie, very factual and reality base !!



You watched the movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

Another patriotic movie I am waiting for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

Amazing movie!!! Worth watching in the theatre!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## special

faisal6309 said:


> *All members please continue tradition of pirated Indian movies and buy original DVD of Waar to support our film industry*



nice advice.



faisal6309 said:


> *All members please continue tradition of pirated Indian movies and buy original DVD of Waar to support our film industry*



nice advice.


----------



## Alpha1

I had Exclusive tickets for this Movie 
tøo bad I wasn't in Lahore on Eid


----------



## faisal6309

Patriots said:


> Now there is being itched in Indians A$$ ... You forgot the time while you had made a lot of propaganda movies against Pakistan



There are a lots of Anti-Pakistan movies created by India and now they have problem with this movie.

One of Indian films against Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> You watched the movie?



yup.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Patriots said:


> Same ... What India has been doing  BTW any update of new Indian movie 'The Attacks of 26/11'



That is what I said in the first sentence ---- _Why this thread ??_


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> yup.......



So it was great. One more reason to watch this movie. Since you also approved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Alpha1 said:


> I had Exclusive tickets for this Movie
> tøo bad I wasn't in Lahore on Eid



konsay cinema kay? bhai ko hi day deta...


----------



## Patriots

faisal6309 said:


> There are a lots of Anti-Pakistan movies created by India and now they have problem with this movie.
> 
> One of Indian films against Pakistan..



Because 1 Pakistani film sab Indian anti-Pakistan film par bhari ho gai hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

I will wait to watch it as it will take some time to release DVD out of Pakistan but sure both of these movies i will watch from original DVDs not by internet or pirate dvd . if we all watch pirate dvd then don't expect more good films our few rupees can support our dead film industry i think GOP also now damn take actions on piracy .


----------



## kurup

Imran Khan said:


> jesi kerni wesi bharni you make tons of movies with same BS tune sir its just start of reply



But lollywood cannot win in front of bollywood in making BS stories ......


----------



## farhan_9909

Abhey KPK main aik multiplex cinema toh bana hi do

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Areesh said:


> So it was great. One more reason to watch this movie. Since you also approved it.



Throughout the movie @Leader was checking out Laxmi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriots said:


> Because 1 Pakistani film sab Indian anti-Pakistan film par bhari ho gai hai



khud per aya to pata chala that is what counter man which we lack . steel will cut another steel 



kurup said:


> But lollywood cannot win in front of bollywood in making BS stories ......



sab chalta hai babu we will soon include item songs in our movies tab dekhna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> So it was great. One more reason to watch this movie. Since you also approved it.



PAF mien 2:30 walla show dekha hai bhai nay, 11:30 walla dekhna tha, 10:00 bajay gaye lakin sara book ho chuka tha...

plus its a good movie, atleast aik standard ki movie hai, pro- indians ko pasand nahi aye gi !

its a must watch with or without any recommendations, I am actually so happy to see revival of cinema industry, especially when the films are of quality and depict nationalism... tv shows dekh dekh kr damag kharab kiya howa tha in logo nay, ab in sab ko is movie say takleef ho rahi hai... hamid mir, raza rumi, marvi sirmand, omar qureshi wagera sab roo rahe hain 



Areesh said:


> So it was great. One more reason to watch this movie. Since you also approved it.



PAF mien 2:30 walla show dekha hai bhai nay, 11:30 walla dekhna tha, 10:00 bajay gaye lakin sara book ho chuka tha...

plus its a good movie, atleast aik standard ki movie hai, pro- indians ko pasand nahi aye gi !

its a must watch with or without any recommendations, I am actually so happy to see revival of cinema industry, especially when the films are of quality and depict nationalism... tv shows dekh dekh kr damag kharab kiya howa tha in logo nay, ab in sab ko is movie say takleef ho rahi hai... hamid mir, raza rumi, marvi sirmand, omar qureshi wagera sab roo rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

kurup said:


> But lollywood cannot win in front of bollywood in making BS stories ......



Lollywood cannot win Bollywood in making BS stories. Hence we now support Pakistani movies.


----------



## Patriots

kurup said:


> That is what I said in the first sentence ---- _Why this thread ??_



But I replied of you last two sentences


----------



## jha

Links still not available..?

Kaafi backkwaard log ho yaar.. kam se kam ek camera print to upload karo...


----------



## Armstrong

Leader said:


> PAF mien 2:30 walla show dekha hai bhai nay, 11:30 walla dekhna tha, 10:00 bajay gaye lakin sara book ho chuka tha...
> 
> plus its a good movie, atleast aik standard ki movie hai, pro- indians ko pasand nahi aye gi !



I watched it at Cinestar sirf subhaaa 10:30 ka ticket millii & even then it was full otherwise they were playing the movie something like 4 times a day & all other slots since Eid & even today & tomorrow were booked !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

Imran Khan said:


> sab chalta hai babu we will soon include item songs in our movies tab dekhna



WAAR 2 mein item songs kahan karega ?? ladayi ke mydan mein ?? 



faisal6309 said:


> Lollywood cannot win Bollywood in making BS stories. Hence we now support Pakistani movies.



But still you guys are not ready to let5 go off the pirated bollywood movies ..... 



Patriots said:


> But I replied of you last two sentences



Now I will have to scroll all those pages back and see what I have wrote ........


----------



## faisal6309

farhan_9909 said:


> Abhey KPK main aik multiplex cinema toh bana hi do



Fikr not

Tabdeeli traffic me phansi ha
Bas ati hogi


----------



## jha

> *At about forty minutes into Waar, I was compelled to tweet MY status; the expletive-free version here pretty much asks the same question: when would Waar start thrilling. The answer: pretty much never.*
> 
> As the first of what I presume many future plotless, scriptless actioners from Pakistani New Wave, director Bilal Lasharis long-in-production actioner is as ineffective as any late night B-movie on counter-terrorism units working against the clock to stop local and international villainy. Only here, the clock never starts. The climatic brawl actually has a timed-bomb ticking away  not that it makes a squat of difference.
> 
> The idea behind Mr. Lasharis big-budget fare is fairly on the money: a scarred one-man-army ghost-op (Shaan Shahid playing Mujtaba) is called back to active duty to save the country from a nefarious cosplaying bad guy (Shamoon Abbasi), who killed his family. In with Mujtaba is intelligence ace Javeria (Ayesha Khan), her gun-happy brother Ehtesham (Hamza Ali Abbasi), a lot of Urdu subtitles (the movies native language is English), and an overstretched running time.
> 
> From what it appears on the screen, the screenplay by producer Hassan Waqas Rana is a codswallop of instances taped together to form narrative coherency. Their inadequacy often functions against Mr. Lasharis natural, and very apparent, cinematic knack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waar has adequate cinematography and editing by Mr. Lashari (film anything in REDs digital cinematic resolution and youll automatically get the clean grandness of a feature film). The lighting design becomes apparent in a few noticeable moments and the production designs lavishness is limited to rented townhouses, apartments and a crumbling brick headquarters of our homebred terrorists.
> 
> If these benchmarks are taken into account, amongst Mr. Lasharis own insistence to use real firepower and weaponry, then Waar certainly is a showy enterprise; in reality though, it is an exercise of unwarranted overextending.
> 
> Ok, I can imagine the hate-mail pouring in right now: do too much, and its overextending; do too little, and youre underachieving. At least applaud the revival. I agree, to a degree. There is a significant difference between making an okayish product and an intelligent one (case in point: Josh versus Zinda Bhaag; and then there was Main Hoon Shahid Afridi, a showboat entertainer). Superficial looks never made any Wood (Holly, Bolly) better.
> 
> Waar dawdles through its pre-intermission time by shifting through Mujtabas grunts (and the casts deliberate use of English accents), some backstories and a few bits of action (the first-strike in a back-alley terrorist hideout that opens the movie is gripping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between them is Eijaz Khan (Ali Azmat), a politician who wants to make a dam and serve Pakistan. His is a man who has had a moment of weakness (in the form of socio-activist played by Meesha Shafi), but is still strong-willed about his responsibilities  and maybe his own dreams of greatness. At one moment, standing alone in his balcony, he opens his arms wide to take the applause of an invisible crowd of millions. Like every young-blood politician, he has an agenda and watching Mr. Azmat work his character, as real actors try to keep up, is a strange, if unexpected experience.
> 
> Unlike Eijaz Khans plans, Waars agenda is clear to a lesser degree. The story, the plot, the resolve  in fact everything  hangs on a failing thread.
> 
> A handful of scenes show Mr. Abbasis counter-intelligence specialist named Rumal, slipping into Pakistan, snapping peoples necks, or dancing a half-hearted tango with Ms. Shafi (Spoiler alert? I dont think so. The clip is in the trailers). Rumals dread is never fully elaborated, other than what were told of him.
> 
> Mr. Shahid is just too stale as Mujtaba; our interest in him is limited to his skills in the field, and that too in trifling quantities.
> 
> When the movie opens, we see Mujtaba interrogating two terrorists in a bad-cop/bad-cop routine. The full scene slides its way deep into Waars second act (if there is an act structure here), and is the only scene that helps let out a guffaw. This brief moment of excellence never surfaces again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, what we see often are episodes like this: At one instance, late in the movie, we see Mujtaba jump off a military chopper in daylight, as he makes his way to the main terrorists hideout, bumping off any antihero he bumps into. He even saves a couple of children (who we had no idea were there in the first place), while the rest of the covert action team serves as cannon-fodder backup.
> 
> Mujtaba gets two more shots amidst some more grieving, but they hardly matter, because like John McClane, or any of Mr. Schwarzeneggers action-avatars, the villains are literally dead-meat when Mujtaba walks into a scene.
> 
> Speaking of action scenes, the Lahore Police Academy attack, the core foundation of Waars inspiration, is one of the few gripping moments in the movies 130 minute running time. The layout and the execution of the attack, whether fact or fictionalized, has the right impact.
> 
> Coming back to the cast, Ms. Khan sobs, threatens and gruffs as much as Mr. Shahid, though to what exact effect I am perplexed. Her feminine sensuality is a seeming addition to an otherwise boys-and-their-toys flick. Ms. Khans on-screen brother is more captivating.
> 
> Akin to his recent stint in Main Hoon Shahid Afridi, Mr. Ali plays an immediately likable character who also has no real substance. Mr. Ali has few dialogues and two action scenes, but Waar deliberately keep him on the sidelines, as if the production was unsure of wasting Mr. Shahids spotlight. It would have been better if it did  or if Mr. Shahid was written with originality or panache (at the end of the day, I doubt we got to know much about Mujtaba other than what was ordered at us).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my other biggest beef with Waar (apart from its threadbare story-layout) is its language: a movie about Pakistan, its lingering terrorist threats and valor of armed forces shouldnt center itself on a foreign language. Even if some of us  especially the ones in high-society  do find it better to forsake our native language, it doesnt mean that a mainstream commercial movie should cater specifically to that small demographic. Everyone else  even if they can afford a Rs. 500 (plus) ticket  isnt chopped liver, and new blood filmmakers should note that down in big screaming letters. Catering to the international market is one thing, but relying solely on it is either ignorance or arrogance.
> 
> The least Waars producers could do is dub the movie; on second thought, that would make everything more awkward.



Movie Review: Waar - DAWN.COM

Just to irritate some people...


----------



## Patriots

farhan_9909 said:


> Abhey KPK main aik multiplex cinema toh bana hi do



Yes this is need of hour .........


----------



## faisal6309

kurup said:


> But still you guys are not ready to let5 go off the pirated bollywood movies .....



Why should we waste money on your movies.

I would prefer Pakistani movies if they make more like this one.


----------



## jaunty

jha said:


> Movie Review: Waar - DAWN.COM
> 
> Just to irritate some people...



So with all the hype and hoopla it's a dud after all, sounds like a huge wannabe.


----------



## Patriots

kurup said:


> Now I will have to scroll all those pages back and see what I have wrote ........



Didn't you see while you were replying to me  Anyhow just see post # 151


----------



## kurup

faisal6309 said:


> Why should we waste money on your movies.
> 
> I would prefer Pakistani movies if they make more like this one.



How could I know ?? You ask your countrymen , why they are still watching Indian movies using pirated copies .


----------



## Patriots

jha said:


> Movie Review: Waar - DAWN.COM
> 
> Just to irritate some people...



This is just opinion of someone ... Not the people ... My own brother has seen & he is very much pleased with this movie ... And this is expected that pro-Indian people won't like this movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Armstrong said:


> I watched it at Cinestar sirf subhaaa 10:30 ka ticket millii & even then it was full otherwise they were playing the movie something like 4 times a day & all other slots since Eid & even today & tomorrow were booked !



3 shows in PAF. but they used to do booking on phone too, but not for Waar, they said you have to come down yourself and still no guarantee... house full show going so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

kurup said:


> How could I know ?? You ask your countrymen , why they are still watching Indian movies using pirated copies .



*LEARN AND EARN*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jaunty said:


> So with all the hype and hoopla it's a dud after all, sounds like a huge wannabe.



Yeah a dud tht made 11.4 million on the opening day against chennai express.. at 9 million...on just 42 screens....on second day it earned Total Gross amount of Rs. 27,027,393....also estimates and reviews etc are saying tht it will gross over 60 million rs in the first week alone....... as for critics... every movies has its critics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Patriots said:


> Didn't you see while you were replying to me  Anyhow just see post # 151



Yeah similar is the case with Bollywood movies .... They are movies not documentaries .

And I don't know about 'The Attacks of 26/11' . Have not watched it .



faisal6309 said:


> *LEARN AND EARN*



And what do you mean by that ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

kurup said:


> Yeah similar is the case with Bollywood movies .... They are movies not documentaries .
> 
> And I don't know about 'The Attacks of 26/11' . Have not watched it .



As per information this movie will be released this year ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah a dud tht made 11.4 million on the opening day against chennai express.. at 9 million...on just 42 screens....on second day it earned Total Gross amount of Rs. 27,027,393....also estimates and reviews etc are saying tht it will gross over 60 million rs in the first week alone....... as for critics... every movies has its critics...



Why are you getting all worked up? I don't care how much it makes, I am not getting any money for myself. Chennai express is the highest grossing movie till date in India, but that doesn't change the fact that it was crap. I have praised Pakistani movies like Khuda Ke Liye in the past or even the trailer of Waar on this forum itself. But from the dawn review this one sounds like a big show off and why is it in English?


----------



## RangerPK

opportunist86 said:


> I wonder if its funded by ISI. I doubt if* ISI could give such a piece of *****. Shan's acting was unexpectedly better with the music supporting action scenes. All the other stuff was damn useless. Movies was quite slow most of the time.* Someone told me it has copied hollywood stuff *but I'm sure it rarely goes close to bollywood even. Story is flawed and mostly covers individual rivalry rather a serious issue like Taliban and involvement of other intelligence agency. Shan, being a perfect agent, only can be seen as fighting hero, as other Pakistani action movies. Even hollywood movies give a better Pakistani and Taliban related touch in their movies.



So you haven't even seen the movie and are basing all your perception on "someone told me"....


----------



## faisal6309

Leader said:


> 3 shows in PAF. but they used to do booking on phone too, but not for Waar, they said you have to come down yourself and still no guarantee... house full show going so far...



Yar Plaza cinema chaly jao

FIA k office k samny


----------



## kurup

Patriots said:


> As per information this movie will be released this year ...........



As per wiki it is a docudrama and was released in march 2013 .....


----------



## faisal6309

kurup said:


> And what do you mean by that ??



Choro yar..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

trailer on first page looks nice....


----------



## RangerPK

Imran Khan said:


> *i request everyone if wanna buy DVD buy original one not pirate one we have to support our industry .*



I saw that movie and I want to see it AGAIN in cinema. Its that good. Its coming from a guy who rarely watch movies. I have not seen a pirated up load of the movie yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@chauvunist - Rora, phir Bhabi ko leh karr jaooo naaa Waar deekhaneiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

kurup said:


> As per wiki it is a docudrama and was released in march 2013 .....



As per IMDb, it was released in 1st March 2013.

And I got this.

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=apNq0BbgH1g[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah a dud tht made 11.4 million on the opening day against chennai express.. at 9 million...on just 42 screens....on second day it earned Total Gross amount of Rs. 27,027,393....also estimates and reviews etc are saying tht it will gross over 60 million rs in the first week alone....... as for critics... every movies has its critics...



There is another Pakistani movie coming out. ITs set to be released in 2014.

Watch the trailer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jaunty said:


> Why are you getting all worked up? I don't care how much it makes, I am not getting any money for myself. Chennai express is the highest grossing movie till date in India, but that doesn't change the fact that it was crap. I have praised Pakistani movies like Khuda Ke Liye in the past or even the trailer of Waar on this forum itself. But from the dawn review this one sounds like a big show off and why is it in English?



Why am i getting worked up... lol ... and u dont care? than why post in this thread man? whats with the "dud" comment? just cause the movie showed india negatively?


----------



## Patriots

kurup said:


> As per wiki it is a docudrama and was released in march 2013 .....



Might be .... I don't watch Indian movies .........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

RangerPK said:


> There is another Pakistani movie coming out. ITs set to be released in 2014.
> 
> Watch the trailer



Lookiing fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faisal6309

I got this from somewhere. Can anyone post more about this

Nation Awakes (releasing in December 2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

LoveIcon said:


> Kon si hindi???



hindi is language of hindwanans


----------



## Areesh

Armstrong said:


> Throughout the movie @Leader was checking out Laxmi !



Well I won't blame him. Akhir Meesha Shafi hai bhai. Mazaaq nahi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

faisal6309 said:


> I got this from somewhere. Can anyone post more about this
> 
> Nation Awakes (releasing in December 2013)



It looks like that animated super hero movie I heard about. Kina like captain safeguard show. I am not sure if this is the same one or a different one.


----------



## jaunty

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why am i getting worked up... lol ... and u dont care? than why post in this thread man? whats with the "dud" comment? *just cause the movie showed india negatively? *



In case you hadn't noticed I was commenting on the dawn review, so you should probably take this up with the reviewer, who I presume is a Pakistani.


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> PAF mien 2:30 walla show dekha hai bhai nay, 11:30 walla dekhna tha, 10:00 bajay gaye lakin sara book ho chuka tha...
> 
> plus its a good movie, atleast aik standard ki movie hai, pro- indians ko pasand nahi aye gi !
> 
> its a must watch with or without any recommendations, I am actually so happy to see revival of cinema industry, especially when the films are of quality and depict nationalism... tv shows dekh dekh kr damag kharab kiya howa tha in logo nay, ab in sab ko is movie say takleef ho rahi hai... hamid mir, raza rumi, marvi sirmand, omar qureshi wagera sab roo rahe hain



True. I am also happy that slowly Pakistan's domestic movie industry is reviving. Even those guys who are pro Indians should watch it. Just to support the industry. Once we have a proper film industry then we can movies on all the topics. ProIndia, anti India or whatever. We need to learn from Iran about film making. That how with limited resources and lots of restrictions they are able to make very good movies. A strong movie industry is very important for a country like Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

RangerPK said:


> It looks like that animated super hero movie I heard about. Kina like captain safeguard show. I am not sure if this is the same one or a different one.




Captain Safe Guard. this animated super hero guy seems like a successor of Captain safeguard. I think looking at captain safe guard might give us an idea what it might be like.


----------



## Areesh

jaunty said:


> In case you hadn't noticed I was commenting on the dawn review, so you should probably take this up with the reviewer, who I presume is a Pakistani.



People reviewing on ETribune and Dawn would always write negative about the movie because of its anti-India plot. However the fact is that this movie is the best movie ever made in Pakistan. There might be a few weaknesses. But overall the movie is worth to be watched in the cinema on the big screen. Nobody can deny the fact that Waar has set a new standard in the domestic film making in Pakistan. I would recommend you to watch it too.


----------



## faisal6309

Another Pakistani film coming soon
Dukhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> True. I am also happy that slowly Pakistan's domestic movie industry is reviving. Even those guys who are pro Indians should watch it. Just to support the industry. Once we have a proper film industry then we can movies on all the topics. ProIndia, anti India or whatever. We need to learn from Iran about film making. That how with limited resources and lots of restrictions they are able to make very good movies. A strong movie industry is very important for a country like Pakistan.



Absolutely... film industry is a must for Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

RangerPK said:


> It looks like that animated super hero movie I heard about. Kina like captain safeguard show. I am not sure if this is the same one or a different one.



I think it is different. I was able to found a thread on PDF relating this movie.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/254700-nation-awakes-2013-pakistans-first-superhero-movie.html



RangerPK said:


> Captain Safe Guard. this animated super hero guy seems like a successor of Captain safeguard. I think looking at captain safe guard might give us an idea what it might be like.



I think the artist have worked a lot creating better graphics in this movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

faisal6309 said:


> Another Pakistani film coming soon
> Dukhtar



It looks like lollywood gave up "Gujar da wair" & "Kakay da kharak" type of movies - that's good


----------



## Areesh

LoveIcon said:


> It looks like lollywood gave up "Gujar da wair" & "Kakay da kharak" type of movies - that's good



Khuda ka shukar hai directors ko aqal aayi.


----------



## jaunty

Areesh said:


> People reviewing on ETribune and Dawn would always write negative about the movie because of its anti-India plot. However the fact is that this movie is the best movie ever made in Pakistan. There might be a few weaknesses. But overall the movie is worth to be watched in the cinema on the big screen. Nobody can deny the fact that Waar has set a new standard in the domestic film making in Pakistan. I would recommend you to watch it too.



I will watch it once a decent print comes out online. I watch very few Hindi movies in theater as most of them bore me to death, so I won't be watching it on the big screen even if it gets released here. Just fyi I have no problem if it portrays India in bad light, I watch movies as works of fiction, as long as they are made well i have no problem with the plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

LoveIcon said:


> It looks like lollywood gave up "Gujar da wair" & "Kakay da kharak" type of movies - that's good



We created those type of movies because at that time there were Gujjar script writes, directors etc. 

I hope Pakistan make more movies like these so we don't have to import drama movies from india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Areesh said:


> Khuda ka shukar hai directors ko aqal aayi.



I think new movies are coming from new producers & directors not syed noor and company ? is it not?


----------



## RangerPK

LoveIcon said:


> It looks like lollywood gave up "Gujar da wair" & "Kakay da kharak" type of movies - that's good



The movie Waar is directed by Bilal Lashari. It is his first movie. According to Wikipedia. Bilal Lashari used to direct music videos before this.

This is a music video directed by Bilal Lashari. It depicts 7 deadly sins. Imagine the concept of this music video is extended to a full length movie. It would be an amazing movie to watch.






I guess we are not limited by our capability but our "taste"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Armstrong said:


> @chauvunist - Rora, phir Bhabi ko leh karr jaooo naaa Waar deekhaneiii !




As much as i want to watch this movie,unfortunately no quality cinemas are present in Peshawar nor i think this movie is released here...I may go to rwp-Islm to Watch this movie...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

RangerPK said:


> It looks like that animated super hero movie I heard about. Kina like captain safeguard show. I am not sure if this is the same one or a different one.



ufff yar it s quite a movie not cartoons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

[video]http://tune.pk/video/347212/Operation-021-Theatrical-Trailer-New-Upcoming-Movie-Of-Pakistan-2013[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

LoveIcon said:


> I think new movies are coming from new producers & directors not syed noor and company ? is it not?



Syed Noor will too try to change with time or else unno ksi na gaa vi ni dalni si
and he too knows that


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349430165189971

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faisal6309

A question to Indian..

If our super hero attack India will your Ra.One & Krish come to save their country?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LoveIcon said:


> It looks like lollywood gave up "Gujar da wair" & "Kakay da kharak" type of movies - that's good



Sir the old toads are still stuck in their wells.. its the new directors producing these films..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

*We are releasing all the fantastic movies and still no news from news channels.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Good to see revival of Pakistani film industry.

Some good movies recently

Bhai Log
God Father(The Legend Continues)
Love Mein Ghum
Gidh
Mein Hoon Shahid Afridi
Waar

Good going, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

American Pakistani said:


> Good to see revival of Pakistani film industry.
> 
> Some good movies recently
> 
> Bhai Log
> God Father(The Legend Continues)
> Love Mein Ghum
> Gidh
> Mein Hoon Shahid Afridi
> Waar
> 
> Good going, keep it up.


----------



## Armstrong

chauvunist said:


> As much as i want to watch this movie,unfortunately no quality cinemas are present in Peshawar nor i think this movie is released here...I may go to rwp-Islm to Watch this movie...



What none ?  

Why ?


----------



## chauvunist

Armstrong said:


> What none ?
> 
> Why ?



A couple of very old cinemas are present but they do not worth a single minute spend there...Just good for local Pashto Films not for movies you want to watch in HD...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

How can u declare a movie mega hit with box office collection which still has not reached 50% of the production cost?
Well im not talking here from an Indian point of view...
Lets just look at the economics...
Its been said that waar production cost stands at 2 million $s....Thats around 20 crore Rs...
I dont think the satellite rights for the movie will go for a big amount since its rated Adults only...
Neither there will be any music rights.....
So for a 2 million movie to hit break even it has to gather a box office collection of atleast 3 millions...
Which is 30 crore...Right now the box office collection stands around 5-6 crore...
And this is the first week...And will be a drop down from 2nd week....
Its not a mass movie its target at middle class english speaking audience...
So my guess is in the long run the movie at the best might break even or will be financial loss..


----------



## jha

faisal6309 said:


> A question to Indian..
> 
> If our super hero attack India will your Ra.One & Krish come to save their country?



Since we are friends with America, I think You will see Iron-Man, Batman, Superman etc. also fighting to save India.

Hadh hai yaar.. Kya din aa gaye hain PDF ke..


----------



## Armstrong

So @Rafi Bhai did you, Bhabi & the kids watch the movie ?


----------



## punjabiboy

Bollywood levels up now .....KRRISH 3 - Official Theatrical Trailer (Exclusive)


----------



## Lil Mathew

Pakistan making bollywood type masala commercial movies.. Gud for entertainment.. What is the response from islam extremists and pak taliban?

Pakistan making bollywood type masala commercial movies.. Gud for entertainment.. What is the response from islam extremists and pak taliban?

Pakistan making bollywood type masala commercial movies.. Gud for entertainment.. What is the response from islam extremists and pak taliban?


----------



## RazPaK

LoL. Indians ki kyun itni jaal ri hain?


Guys, i need a link for waar. I am planning on buying dvd regardless, but right now I need to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud_9

faisal6309 said:


> A question to Indian..
> 
> If our super hero attack India will your Ra.One & Krish come to save their country?


They are not real Indian superheros.We have our own comic superheros.........


----------



## Sugarcane

RazPaK said:


> LoL. Indians ki kyun itni jaal ri hain?.



Next movie should be CIA as main villain with no mention of India --- Phir daikhna es say bhi zayada jaalay gi - being ignored is worst thing for them even in movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> Next movie should be CIA as main villain with no mention of India --- Phir daikhna es say bhi zayada jaalay gi - being ignored is worst thing for them even in movie.



PHD in Indians Psychology ... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

RazPaK said:


> LoL. Indians ki kyun itni jaal ri hain?
> 
> 
> Guys, i need a link for waar. I am planning on buying dvd regardless, but right now I need to watch it.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=538443776225945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> PHD in Indians Psychology ... ??



I can't forget funniest comment of an Indian anchor when India was beating war drums and in Pakistan people were enjoying Qadari's show in Islamabad - He said "Situation is very critical and tense on LoC, we are on verge of war but Pakistan is not giving any importance to it and focusing Qadari's protest"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

LoveIcon said:


> I think new movies are coming from new producers & directors not syed noor and company ? is it not?



Yeah no more syed noor and momi and Saima. That's why the explicit improvement in Pakistani movies. Youngsters are doing a good job.


----------



## Hyperion

Is it any good? If yes, approximately when will it be released in DVD or something - any ideas?


----------



## RazPaK

At Indians:







Shaan nay Indians ki pungi baja di.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

was reading reviews ..most of them said its bad.


----------



## RangerPK

Hyperion said:


> Is it any good? If yes, approximately when will it be released in DVD or something - any ideas?



The movie is great. Its a must watch in cinema. Its a Hollywood standard movie. From what I can tell, the movie is meant to be exported to foreign countries, and its market seems to be the West and Middle Eastern countries. I am guessing this movie might come to countries like Turkey, UAE, Malaysia, Indonesia. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

> Movie Review: &#8216;Waar&#8217;
> 
> *Despite being a victim of suicide attacks and other brazen terrorist acts, which happen with such frequency that it is hard to keep a count, Pakistan has become a punching bag for the foreign media and also its regional detractors who accuse it of being the source and centre of terrorism. This narrative has been peddled so effectively that despite its denials and provision of evidence to prove its innocence the country has been pushed to the corner and has been condemned unheard.*
> 
> &#8216;Waar&#8217; is an attempt at providing an antithesis, a Pakistani perspective on the menace of terrorism, which it would not be wrong to say, is not its creation, rather a result of global power politics. The movie primarily focuses on the element of foreign involvement in relation to the problem of terrorism Pakistan is facing. It shows how the country is itself a victim of terrorism, which being funded from across the border. Although no country has been named, the finger clearly points at our larger neighbour.
> 
> The movie has some very well executed and impressive action sequences involving terrorists and security forces. Written by Hassan Waqas Rana and directed by Bilal Lashari, it has an impressive cast comprising Shaan, Shamoon Abbasi, Ali Azmat, Ayesha Khan and Meesha Shafi. The director has pulled out all the stops to make it a worthy effort and get the message across. Shaan, as always, has given a very convincing performance with an impeccable dialogue delivery and accompanied some extremely convincing facial expressions. Shown as a victim of terrorism, he is on a mission to purge the country of the cancer of terrorism.
> 
> Equally remarkable is Shamoon Abbasi who, as the bad guy, has given his best and will make the audience hate his character. Other actors, too, are no less, with Meesha Shafi and Aisha Khan thoroughly engaged in character. The movie is partly in English, with Urdu subtitles, which gives the impression that it is not meant for local consumption only and the producer/director had the international audience in mind when they took the decision to have it bilingual.
> 
> Which brings us to the dialogues and dubbing. Although a few strong words have been used in some scenes, the dialogues are full of impact. The actors have pulled off a neat performance with regard to dialogue delivery in English. Since the movie deals with the issue of terrorism and counter-terrorism, it was sure to have fight scenes. The action scenes have been directed well. The way actors are at ease with the use of arms shows that some level of military support is there, which would not be surprising, given the fact that the armed forces at the forefront of the fight against terrorism and have taken a number of casualties, and have ever reason to present a counter-narrative.
> 
> The plot is fairly gripping and the audience will enjoy the movie, if not for any other reason, then for its foraying into a subject that has not been explored before. Overall, the movie is good and the audience should expect a good offering.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Armstrong said:


> So @Rafi Bhai did you, Bhabi & the kids watch the movie ?



Of course, we are witnessing the re-birth of our cinema, which that scumbag Zia destroyed.



Armstrong said:


> So @Rafi Bhai did you, Bhabi & the kids watch the movie ?



Of course, we are witnessing the re-birth of our cinema, which that scumbag Zia destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

blood said:


> was reading reviews ..most of them said its bad.


you must be reading it off bharoti website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airomerix

blood said:


> was reading reviews ..most of them said its bad.



I know right. Bollywood's LOC, Mein hoon Na and what was that movie called? In which there was this sexy RAW agent...katrina kaif. Oh "Aik tha Tiger" are totally worth to watch. The metal of the Indian armed forces is depicted beautifully. I was thinking of joining RAW if I'll get to work with these kinds of hot shot agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Rafi said:


> Of course, we are witnessing the re-birth of our cinema, which that scumbag Zia destroyed.



This might be a bit off topic, but I would like to add, Turkish movies are also coming to Pakistani cinemas now.






Turkish dramas and movies already air on television, but this might be the first time they would be in theaters.


Turkish movie Hajji dubbed in Urdu, and aired on t/v, Urdu 1 channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

@Armstrong 

*film directed by bilal lashari baloch * from lahore





btw Eid ,Mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

pk_baloch said:


> @Armstrong
> 
> *film directed by bilal lashari baloch * from lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Armstrong
> 
> *film directed by bilal lashari baloch * from lahore



BiBi - Don't take credit - Once someone come to Punjab he becomes Punjabi - sab Panjab ka asar hai 



airomerix said:


> I know right. Bollywood's LOC, Mein hoon Na and what was that movie called? In which there was this sexy RAW agent...katrina kaif. Oh "Aik tha Tiger" are totally worth to watch. The metal of the Indian armed forces is depicted beautifully. I was thinking of joining RAW if I'll get to work with these kinds of hot shot agents.



Bhai g, ap ko ghalat fahmi hoi ho gi - In Indian films heroin must belong to Pakistan - Indians can start eating beef but will not change this tradition. That's my personal opinion - can be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

LoveIcon said:


> BiBi - Don't take credit - Once someone come to Punjab he becomes Punjabi - sab Panjab ka asar hai



U CAN'T CHANGE THE CASTE 

I SAID TO ARMSTRONG CAUSE HE KNOWS IM ALSO LASHARI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

LoveIcon said:


> BiBi - Don't take credit - Once someone come to Punjab he becomes Punjabi - sab Panjab ka asar hai
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai g, ap ko ghalat fahmi hoi ho gi - In Indian films heroin must belong to Pakistan - Indians can start eating beef but will not change this tradition. That's my personal opinion - can be wrong.



We all are Pakistanis. Sub Pakistan ka asar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airomerix

LoveIcon said:


> Bhai g, ap ko ghalat fahmi hoi ho gi - In Indian films heroin must belong to Pakistan - Indians can start eating beef but will not change this tradition. That's my personal opinion - can be wrong.



LOL. 

Ghalat fehmi k liye maafi chahta hun. Lekin RAW ki agents sexy hoti hein. I love RAW.


----------



## Sugarcane

pk_baloch said:


> U CAN'T CHANGE THE CASTE
> 
> I SAID TO ARMSTRONG CAUSE HE KNOWS IM ALSO LASHARI



I haven't changed his cast - When we can issue armstrong the certificate of being Punjabi than why not Baloch 

Ok - Agar ap lashari ho tu thora credit ap ko bhi day daitay hain, ap bhi kya yaad karoo gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

LoveIcon said:


> I haven't changed his cast - When we can issue armstrong the certificate of being Punjabi than why not Baloch



ARMSTRONG is not punjabi ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

pk_baloch said:


> ARMSTRONG is not punjabi ?????



He was Kashmiri we made him Punjabi, although his Punjabi is worst than my english

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pk_baloch

oh yes he is kashmiri ...abhi yaad aya .........

by the way this is only bilal baloch that show the reality through films ,no matter if he now lives in punjab or some where else Even No one from REAL and native punjabi has made such type of film ..........

bilal used sense and distributed to punjabis ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

*Pakistan&#8217;s WAAR Movie Beating Srk Chennai Experess Records of 9 Million on Opening Day Business in Pakistan.* Waar is a 2013 English-language Pakistani action film directed by Bilal Lashari. Written and produced by Hassan Waqas Rana By *Anum Hafeez*






*Waar Pakistan&#8217;s Most anticipated movie of the year 2013,* Waar, opened on the first day of Eidul Azha on 42 screens across Pakistan and beat the box office record for an opening day take of *Rs11.4 million*.
With *Rs11,397,930 in ticket sales*, Waar broke the previous record set by the Shahrukh Khan-starrer Chennai Express, which had mustered around *Rs9 million on the first day* of exhibition earlier in the year.
Figures from all the 42 screens on which the Shaan-starrer Waar opened have not yet come in and the overall tally for the action film is expected to rise further. The *film cost $2.5 million* to make and is expected to be distributed in 25 countries.
Waar, which has seen most cinemas booked out for the entirety of its opening week, is expected to rake in *Rs55 million* in its first week on current trends. If it manages to do that, it will beat Chennai Express&#8217; all time high first week take by a few millions. It will also make it the highest grossing domestic film of the year, out-earning the other blockbuster, Mein Hoon Shahid Afridi, which earned Rs55.4 million.
Waar&#8217;s first week on the box office has been helped by the unusually long Eid holidays and a weekend immediately afterwards.

[video]http://tune.pk/video/697592/WAAR-The-Movie[/video]

*Waar Screening*

1) Cinestar (Lahore)
2) Plaza Cinema (Lahore)
3) Gulistan Cinema (Lahore)
4) Sozo World Cinema (Lahore)
5) Cine Gold Cinema (Lahore)
6) Paf Cinema (Lahore)
7) Super Cinema (Lahore)
8 )Shabistan Cinema (Lahore)
9) Prince Cinema (Lahore)
10) Zinco Cinemax (Gujranwala)
11) Prince Cinepax (Gujranwala)
13) Roxy Cinema (Gujranwala)
14) Taj Mahal Cinema (Faisalabad)
15) Cineone Cinema (Faisalabad)
16) Nagina Cinema (Faisalabad)
17) Sabina Cinema (Faisalabad)
18) Rex Multiplex (Multan)
19) Shaheen Cinema (Sargodha)
20) Prince Cinema (Sargodha)
21) Faisal Cinema (Gujrat)
22) Centaurus Cineplex (Islamabad)
23) Cinegold Plex (Islamabad)
24) The Arena (Islamabad)
25) Cinepax (Rawalpindi)
26) Paf Cinema (Rawalpindi)
27) Atrium Cinema (Karachi)
28) Cinepax CityAuditorium (Karachi)
29) Cinepax OcianMall (Karachi)
30) Nueplex Cinemas (Karachi)
31) Capri Cinema (Karachi) and many more

Pakistan's WAAR Movie Beating Srk Chennai Experess Records of 9 Million on Opening Day Business in Pakistan - DramaQueen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarrar

Dushmann said:


> Pak Army/ ISI propaganda film. Pathetic.



BullSh!t & keep eating your sh!t, you jabronis shine your DULL India. This movie is a slap on you Indians.

This super movie is a slap on AMAN ki ASHA & other paid, rented wh*res who are anti Pakistanis.

People like Hamid Mir & others are already crying because of the super movie WAAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

Pakistan needs patriotic movies like WAAR & I am hopeful we are going to see more of Bilal & his team in the future.

Operation 021 is on the way, hope it is going to be great as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

Re post


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Leader said:


> konsay cinema kay? bhai ko hi day deta...



lahore cinestar ..


----------



## Stealth

pehli baar saaf sutray dhulay howay gooray aur smart/gorguz Indian aur woh b RAW kay agent dekhay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Stealth said:


> pehli baar saaf sutray dhulay howay gooray aur smart/gorguz Indian aur woh b RAW kay agent dekhay hain



Indeed. Indians should be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

RazPaK said:


> Indeed. Indians should be thankful.




It is a fictional movie after all. If we go for realism, then we would have to caste malnourished fugly people as RAW agents, which would be a puke fest in the theater. The producers want to make money.


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @mafiya @nuclearpak @AUz @RazPaK @Imran Khan @nick_indian @Ayush and others please post what Indian media and analyst s are saying about this movie but still although I don't like films but still its to fun to watch Indians crying man we have made only one anti India movie and they have gone insane and it is based on reality their former army chief admitted it just recently @Areesh @Stealth @tarrar @A.Rafay @Alpha 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aka123

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @mafiya @nuclearpak @AUz @RazPaK @Imran Khan @nick_indian @Ayush and others please post what Indian media and analyst s are saying about this movie but still although I don't like films but still its to fun to watch Indians crying man we have made only one anti India movie and they have gone insane and it is based on reality their former army chief admitted it just recently
> 
> @Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @mafiya @nuclearpak @AUz @RazPaK @Imran Khan @nick_indian @Ayush and others please post what Indian media and analyst s are saying about this movie but still although I don't like films but still its to fun to watch Indians crying man we have made only one anti India movie and they have gone insane and it is based on reality their former army chief admitted it just recently



I like the trailer. I'll watch it if it release in US. It seems the action is good! Rather than enjoying a movie, people who cry seeing a movie, doesn't have a life.


----------



## Icewolf

The Indians are obsessed with this movie


----------



## SHAMK9

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @mafiya @nuclearpak @AUz @RazPaK @Imran Khan @nick_indian @Ayush and others please post what Indian media and analyst s are saying about this movie but still although I don't like films but still its to fun to watch Indians crying man we have made only one anti India movie and they have gone insane and it is based on reality their former army chief admitted it just recently @Areesh @Stealth @tarrar @A.Rafay @Alpha 1


Times of India is speechless  here is something else from other media websites
'Waar' beats 'Chennai Express' in Pakistan, sets record


----------



## Zarvan

SHAMK9 said:


> Times of India is speechless  here is something else from other media websites
> 'Waar' beats 'Chennai Express' in Pakistan, sets record



I would love too see Arnab goswami doing program on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Any Pakistani.... Any idea if 'Waar' releasing in US..... if so plz let me know.


----------



## faisal6309

jha said:


> Since we are friends with America, I think You will see Iron-Man, Batman, Superman etc. also fighting to save India.
> 
> Hadh hai yaar.. Kya din aa gaye hain PDF ke..



US is not a reliable friend and you know it..


----------



## Edevelop

So how is the film ? Anyone who has watched it, please rate it from scale of 1-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

punjabiboy said:


> Bollywood levels up now .....KRRISH 3 - Official Theatrical Trailer (Exclusive)





Will we see Wolverine, Magneto and Professor Xavier too in this movie..





cb4 said:


> So how is the film ? Anyone who has watched it, please rate it from scale of 1-10.



I would rate it 9/10

There are some places they can do a lot better.


----------



## tarrar

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @Leader @Oscar @mafiya @nuclearpak @AUz @RazPaK @Imran Khan @nick_indian @Ayush and others please post what Indian media and analyst s are saying about this movie but still although I don't like films but still its to fun to watch Indians crying man we have made only one anti India movie and they have gone insane and it is based on reality their former army chief admitted it just recently @Areesh @Stealth @tarrar @A.Rafay @Alpha 1



Yes you are right & Indians are crying ever where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Aka123 said:


> Any Pakistani.... Any idea if 'Waar' releasing in US..... if so plz let me know.



Bro, I doubt it would be playing in the US at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

faisal6309 said:


> Will we see Wolverine, Magneto and Professor Xavier too in this movie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rate it 9/10
> 
> There are some places they can do a lot better.




Oh GOD.

WHY? WHY?


----------



## Roybot

Its just a movies guys, calm the heck down.

22 Pages on a movie, Pakistanis sure love to live in a fantasy world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Bro, I doubt it would be playing in the US at all.



Thanx Bro!! Anyhow I'll keep a watch, if not, I'll look online.


----------



## RazPaK

Roybot said:


> Its just a movies guys, calm the heck down.
> 
> 22 Pages on a movie, Pakistanis sure love to live in a fantasy world.



Coming from the nation of bollywood.


Hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Roybot said:


> Its just a movies guys, calm the heck down.
> 
> 22 Pages on a movie, Pakistanis sure love to live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Roybot

RazPaK said:


> Coming from the nation of bollywood.
> 
> 
> Hilarious.



Difference is that Indians know that bollywood is just movie not reality, look at the Pakistanis in this thread, they are behaving like they have just won some war or something

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Roybot said:


> Difference is that Indians know that bollywood is just movie not reality, look at the Pakistanis in this thread, they are behaving like they have just won some war or something



You seem to have an issue, digesting it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisal6309

Ravi Nair said:


> Oh GOD.
> 
> WHY? WHY?



Because you add the characters similar to X-Men in your film.



Aka123 said:


> Any Pakistani.... Any idea if 'Waar' releasing in US..... if so plz let me know.



Most of part is in english. So I think the will also release in US.



Aka123 said:


> Any Pakistani.... Any idea if 'Waar' releasing in US..... if so plz let me know.



Most of part is in english. So I think the will also release in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

Cinema houses have enjoyed an immense footfall for both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; during the Eid holidays. It seems that consumers have enjoyed the Pakistani film &#8216;Waar&#8217; and have made it a first choice to go and watch on Eid. This proves that locals have flocked to a local movie, which is just the way it should be and points towards a positive direction in the revival of local cinema in Pakistan.

*Whilst it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has come as a second choice, looking at the numbers more closely, it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has probably done better than &#8216;Waar&#8217;*. &#8216;Waar&#8217; was given a substantially larger number of screens as compared to &#8216;Boss&#8217;. For example, in Atrium, Karachi and Centaurus, Islamabad, the proportion of screens allocated to &#8216;Waar&#8217; verses &#8216;Boss&#8217; was approximately 20 to &#8216;Waar&#8217; and six to &#8216;Boss&#8217; per day. In Shabistan/Prince, Lahore, the allocation was five to &#8216;Boss&#8217; and four to &#8216;Waar&#8217; per day. *In utilisation numbers, screens with &#8216;Boss&#8217; have been running nearly full shows, including very late night shows (post 1am) nationwide as compared to &#8216;Waar&#8217;, which faired very well but did not get 100 percent utilisation for all shows. *Shabistan/Prince,* Lahore enjoyed a footfall of over 10,000 consumers over the three holidays, of which 3,000 came to watch &#8216;Waar&#8217; versus the majority turning to watch &#8216;Boss&#8217;.*

This doesn&#8217;t come as a surprise as &#8216;Boss&#8217; has been headed to be Akshay Kumar&#8217;s biggest opener worldwide. The media coverage and stunts that Akshay Kumar himself has propagated had created a colossal hype on the film. In India, the movie has made Rs 31.20 crores in just three days of its release. With Rs 15 crores as an opening day collection, &#8216;Boss&#8217; has become the fourth highest opener in India of 2013 after &#8216;Chennai Express&#8217;, &#8216;Yeh Jawaani Hai Deewani&#8217; and &#8216;Race 2&#8217;.

Whilst both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; have had an avid following, both helped by the unusually long Eid holidays followed by a weekend, it remains interesting as to how both will fare in the upcoming weeks. &#8216;Waar&#8217; with the serious annotation on the war on terror, with &#8216;Boss&#8217; being an entertaining family film, cinema-houses expect to collect large revenues as both films get even more exposure through word of mouth and media coverage. pr

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Now guys please Relax...
Waar production cost was 2million $s...
which the producers are never gonna get back with movie running only in pakistan.....
Go watch a bollywood movie...chilla relax....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NALANDA

Areesh said:


> Indians should be happy. Both the RAW agents characters are done by two very good looking actors(Shamoon and Meesha). They should be happy to be depicted that good looking.



Can you share the snaps, are they couple. I for one would like to watch the movie. I am very happy with the trailor i saw. Good Job.


----------



## Stealth

ManuZ said:


> Cinema houses have enjoyed an immense footfall for both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; during the Eid holidays. It seems that consumers have enjoyed the Pakistani film &#8216;Waar&#8217; and have made it a first choice to go and watch on Eid. This proves that locals have flocked to a local movie, which is just the way it should be and points towards a positive direction in the revival of local cinema in Pakistan.
> 
> *Whilst it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has come as a second choice, looking at the numbers more closely, it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has probably done better than &#8216;Waar&#8217;*. &#8216;Waar&#8217; was given a substantially larger number of screens as compared to &#8216;Boss&#8217;. For example, in Atrium, Karachi and Centaurus, Islamabad, the proportion of screens allocated to &#8216;Waar&#8217; verses &#8216;Boss&#8217; was approximately 20 to &#8216;Waar&#8217; and six to &#8216;Boss&#8217; per day. In Shabistan/Prince, Lahore, the allocation was five to &#8216;Boss&#8217; and four to &#8216;Waar&#8217; per day. *In utilisation numbers, screens with &#8216;Boss&#8217; have been running nearly full shows, including very late night shows (post 1am) nationwide as compared to &#8216;Waar&#8217;, which faired very well but did not get 100 percent utilisation for all shows. *Shabistan/Prince,* Lahore enjoyed a footfall of over 10,000 consumers over the three holidays, of which 3,000 came to watch &#8216;Waar&#8217; versus the majority turning to watch &#8216;Boss&#8217;.*
> 
> This doesn&#8217;t come as a surprise as &#8216;Boss&#8217; has been headed to be Akshay Kumar&#8217;s biggest opener worldwide. The media coverage and stunts that Akshay Kumar himself has propagated had created a colossal hype on the film. In India, the movie has made Rs 31.20 crores in just three days of its release. With Rs 15 crores as an opening day collection, &#8216;Boss&#8217; has become the fourth highest opener in India of 2013 after &#8216;Chennai Express&#8217;, &#8216;Yeh Jawaani Hai Deewani&#8217; and &#8216;Race 2&#8217;.
> 
> Whilst both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; have had an avid following, both helped by the unusually long Eid holidays followed by a weekend, it remains interesting as to how both will fare in the upcoming weeks. &#8216;Waar&#8217; with the serious annotation on the war on terror, with &#8216;Boss&#8217; being an entertaining family film, cinema-houses expect to collect large revenues as both films get even more exposure through word of mouth and media coverage. pr
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Now guys please Relax...
> Waar production cost was 2million $s...
> which the producers are never gonna get back with movie running only in pakistan.....
> Go watch a bollywood movie...chilla relax....




First get your facts clear...

PEOPLE DON't GET TICKETS FOR WAR... do you have any idea ???? even you ask for two tickets... woh tak nahe milteen and you're talking about 3000 ? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Aka123 said:


> Thanx Bro!! Anyhow I'll keep a watch, if not, I'll look online.



I think it would be released in USA. It has been said that it would be released in 20+ countries. If it is true then it is impossible that it won't be released in USA. We have a big Pakistani community in USA after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ManuZ said:


> Cinema houses have enjoyed an immense footfall for both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; during the Eid holidays. It seems that consumers have enjoyed the Pakistani film &#8216;Waar&#8217; and have made it a first choice to go and watch on Eid. This proves that locals have flocked to a local movie, which is just the way it should be and points towards a positive direction in the revival of local cinema in Pakistan.
> 
> *Whilst it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has come as a second choice, looking at the numbers more closely, it seems that &#8216;Boss&#8217; has probably done better than &#8216;Waar&#8217;*. &#8216;Waar&#8217; was given a substantially larger number of screens as compared to &#8216;Boss&#8217;. For example, in Atrium, Karachi and Centaurus, Islamabad, the proportion of screens allocated to &#8216;Waar&#8217; verses &#8216;Boss&#8217; was approximately 20 to &#8216;Waar&#8217; and six to &#8216;Boss&#8217; per day. In Shabistan/Prince, Lahore, the allocation was five to &#8216;Boss&#8217; and four to &#8216;Waar&#8217; per day. *In utilisation numbers, screens with &#8216;Boss&#8217; have been running nearly full shows, including very late night shows (post 1am) nationwide as compared to &#8216;Waar&#8217;, which faired very well but did not get 100 percent utilisation for all shows. *Shabistan/Prince,* Lahore enjoyed a footfall of over 10,000 consumers over the three holidays, of which 3,000 came to watch &#8216;Waar&#8217; versus the majority turning to watch &#8216;Boss&#8217;.*
> 
> This doesn&#8217;t come as a surprise as &#8216;Boss&#8217; has been headed to be Akshay Kumar&#8217;s biggest opener worldwide. The media coverage and stunts that Akshay Kumar himself has propagated had created a colossal hype on the film. In India, the movie has made Rs 31.20 crores in just three days of its release. With Rs 15 crores as an opening day collection, &#8216;Boss&#8217; has become the fourth highest opener in India of 2013 after &#8216;Chennai Express&#8217;, &#8216;Yeh Jawaani Hai Deewani&#8217; and &#8216;Race 2&#8217;.
> 
> Whilst both &#8216;Boss&#8217; and &#8216;Waar&#8217; have had an avid following, both helped by the unusually long Eid holidays followed by a weekend, it remains interesting as to how both will fare in the upcoming weeks. &#8216;Waar&#8217; with the serious annotation on the war on terror, with &#8216;Boss&#8217; being an entertaining family film, cinema-houses expect to collect large revenues as both films get even more exposure through word of mouth and media coverage. pr
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Now guys please Relax...
> Waar production cost was 2million $s...
> which the producers are never gonna get back with movie running only in pakistan.....
> Go watch a bollywood movie...chilla relax....




Lol your so called boss has just earned 5 million according to local media. While business of Waar is in crores. According to Dunya news Waar has just earned 50 lacs rupees as compared to Waar whose business is just 4 crore 29 lac rupees in 3 days of eid.







Chennai express has done much better business than the Boss and Waar has already beaten it comfortably. Cinemas here are replacing Boss shows with Waar because of the huge demand.



> Karachi: Pakistani film revolving around the theme of terrorism in the country has set new record openings at the box office, beating the takings of Bollywood star Shah Rukh Khan starrer 'Chennai Express' at Eid ul Fitr two months back.



'Waar' beats 'Chennai Express' in Pakistan, sets record

And or this rant.



> which the producers are never gonna get back with movie running only in pakistan.....



Wrong again kid.



> The film cost $2.5 million to make and is expected to be distributed in 25 countries.



Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m &#8211; The Express Tribune



> Go watch a bollywood movie



No thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

When will this movie, be displayed on democratic Indian cinemas?


----------



## Areesh

BATMAN said:


> When will this movie, be displayed on democratic Indian cinemas?



Never.


----------



## Cherokee

BATMAN said:


> When will this movie, be displayed on democratic Indian cinemas?



When was Ek tha Tiger or Agent Vinod Displayed in Shimmery green republic of Pakistan ?



Areesh said:


> Never.



Exactly


----------



## Areesh

Cherokee said:


> Exactly



And I don't have any issues with that either. Neither the producer or the director. India was never the target market for them.


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> And I don't have any issues with that either. Neither the producer or the director. India was never the target market for them.



Absolutely . Nor would Indian Consumers watch this kind of movie . They should target expat Pakistani population after release in Pakistan is done .


----------



## farhan_9909

Waar will Go beyond 12crore in Pakistan.And Only in UAE,UK,Malaysia and USA it will gross more than 3million dollars.

The other major problem i see in Pakistan.There are no cinemas in whole of KPK and Balochistan.(more than 30million people combined and if we add FATA than 35million people)

We are extremely short of cinemas.How can odd 50-60 cinemas cover the cost of 2.5million dollars budget movie alone in Pakistan?

We need to have atleast 200 cinemas in Pakistan.Than our bigger budget movies can make profit in Pakistan otherwise not.

And considering with the faster Pace the the cinemas are being built in Pakistan.I am sure within the next 5 years we might be having 150-200 multiplex cinemas in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Areesh said:


> I think it would be released in USA. It has been said that it would be released in 20+ countries. If it is true then it is impossible that it won't be released in USA. We have a big Pakistani community in USA after all.



I know that. That's why expect it to release here.

I asked my Pakistani friends here. They say probably it won't release in theatre. They aren't aware. Hence asking, if anyone knows here.


----------



## Areesh

farhan_9909 said:


> Waar will Go beyond 12crore in Pakistan.And Only in UAE,UK,Malaysia and USA it will gross more than 3million dollars.
> 
> The other major problem i see in Pakistan.There are no cinemas in whole of KPK and Balochistan.(more than 30million people combined and if we add FATA than 35million people)
> 
> We are extremely short of cinemas.How can odd 50-60 cinemas cover the cost of 2.5million dollars budget movie alone in Pakistan?
> 
> We need to have atleast 200 cinemas in Pakistan.Than our bigger budget movies can make profit in Pakistan otherwise not.
> 
> And considering with the faster Pace the the cinemas are being built in Pakistan.I am sure within the next 5 years we might be having 150-200 multiplex cinemas in Pakistan



The way waar is going, it would easily cross 12 crore mark. Or even 13 crore. The interesting part would be in which countries they would release it. I think waar profits can easily surpass its budget.

I have read it would be released in 25 countries. Is it true? Any news on this?



Aka123 said:


> I know that. That's why expect it to release here.
> 
> I asked my Pakistani friends here. They say probably it won't release in theatre. They aren't aware. Hence asking, if anyone knows here.



If there would be an international release then there would be a USA release for sure.


----------



## Contrarian

BATMAN said:


> When will this movie, be displayed on democratic Indian cinemas?





Areesh said:


> Never.



No theater in India will buy a Pakistani movie that shows war.
They know, no one will ever come to watch it.

The only Pakistani movies that have a chance to get some level of theater viewership are movies like 'Khuda ke liye' which show Pakistan in its correct form. 

Thats how Indians view Pakistan, a backward society of knee length shalwars. Maybe a movie that show the somewhat moderate types of Pakistani's trying to change backward customs of the rest.

Thats what will sell.


----------



## Kompromat

Contrarian said:


> No theater in India will buy a Pakistani movie that shows war.
> They know, no one will ever come to watch it.
> 
> The only Pakistani movies that have a chance to get some level of theater viewership are movies like 'Khuda ke liye' which show Pakistan in its correct form.
> 
> Thats how Indians view Pakistan, a backward society of knee length shalwars. Maybe a movie that show the somewhat moderate types of Pakistani's trying to change backward customs of the rest.
> 
> Thats what will sell.




Indians are the best, most civilized, pure of all social evils society, that has ever lived, where milk and honey flows in the streets 

Your post just shows, how ignorant Indians are about Pakistanis, not that we give a crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

Contrarian said:


> No theater in India will buy a Pakistani movie that shows war.
> They know, no one will ever come to watch it.
> 
> The only Pakistani movies that have a chance to get some level of theater viewership are movies like 'Khuda ke liye' which show Pakistan in its correct form.
> 
> Thats how Indians view Pakistan, a backward society of knee length shalwars. Maybe a movie that show the somewhat moderate types of Pakistani's trying to change backward customs of the rest.
> 
> Thats what will sell.



The director and the producer never cared about India. India was never there target. It is evident from the plot of the movie. So I don't think they would mind if this movie isn't released in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Areesh said:


> The way waar is going, it would easily cross 12 crore mark. Or even 13 crore. The interesting part would be in which countries they would release it. I think waar profits can easily surpass its budget.
> 
> I have read it would be released in 25 countries. Is it true? Any news on this?



YEs it will be released in 25-26 countries



> Figures from all the 42 screens on which the Shaan-starrer Waar opened have not yet come in and the overall tally for the action film is expected to rise further. *The film cost $2.5 million to make and is expected to be distributed in 25 countries*.



Waar beats domestic box office record with opening day take of Rs11.4m &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Areesh said:


> The way waar is going, it would easily cross 12 crore mark. Or even 13 crore. The interesting part would be in which countries they would release it. I think waar profits can easily surpass its budget.
> 
> I have read it would be released in 25 countries. Is it true? Any news on this?
> 
> 
> 
> If there would be an international release then there would be a USA release for sure.



Thanks for the info! It's fun to watch an action movie in a theatre. Watching online doesn't give that effect. Have watched Khuda ke liye, Ramchand Pakistani, Bol, Reluctant Fundamentalist. But this one will be different, purely commercial!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Hamid Mir & Nadeem Paracha are tweeting against waar.

Pakistani's need to wakeup against Pakistan media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

BATMAN said:


> Hamid Mir & Nadeem Paracha are tweeting against waar.
> 
> Pakistani's need to wakeup against Pakistan media.



What is the status of BOL channel? there was/is huge cry against that as well?


----------



## Contrarian

Aeronaut said:


> Indians are the best, most civilized, pure of all social evils society, that has ever lived, where milk and honey flows in the streets
> 
> Your post just shows, how ignorant Indians are about Pakistanis, not that we give a crap.


Never said that you should give a crap.
Its just how things are. 
We _never_ hear of any worth while achievement from Pakistan. Never heard of any Pakistani college coming in the top 400 global charts or any Pakistani hospital making some advancement in medical sciences nor any technological achievement coming from Pakistan.

What we do hear daily is some Pakistani patient coming to India to get treated, some or other bearded man holding rallies about jihad every second day, some one exploding a bomb, some one burning some other countries flag, or some Pakistani politician asking for international aid.

What do you expect?



Areesh said:


> The director and the producer never cared about India. India was never there target. It is evident from the plot of the movie. So I don't think they would mind if this movie isn't released in India.


I never did say the producer targeted India as a market in the first place did I.

I merely stated that the movie has a very low chance of being put on theaters because no theater would buy such a movie as a response to a Pakistani who asked about its release in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

-- said:


> isi n pak army sponsored propaganda movie. director n screenplay dr. zaid zandu hamid.



Without watching the movie....such comments can only be expected from Indians....typically InIdian mentality.......I am wonder what would be Indian mothers telling story to their kids in Night time.........."So Jaa Bachey Soo jaa nahi to ISI aa gey gi..." 



-- said:


> isi n pak army sponsored propaganda movie. director n screenplay dr. zaid zandu hamid.


----------



## farhan_9909

Contrarian said:


> Never said that you should give a crap.
> Its just how things are.
> We _never_ hear of any worth while achievement from Pakistan. Never heard of any Pakistani college coming in the top 400 global charts or any Pakistani hospital making some advancement in medical sciences nor any technological achievement coming from Pakistan.
> 
> What we do hear daily is some Pakistani patient coming to India to get treated, some or other bearded man holding rallies about jihad every second day, some one exploding a bomb, some one burning some other countries flag, or some Pakistani politician asking for international aid.
> 
> What do you expect?



Sir i would not blame you because your just a victim of Saffaron aka Hindu terrorism spread by the likes of you.

Now ask me why I said so?I said so because you extremist hindus are blindly to hate Pakistan by Extremist hindus.The reason is they have only shown you a different Pakistan.

NUST Leaps into the List of

Three Pakistani universities among top 200 in the world - thenews.com.pk

Agha khan is also ranked among the top in medical field.

There are now 3 hospitial i know in Pakistan dealing with the liver transplant but still very expensive in Pakistan.And the other reason is people opt for india because of low cost and most important they are slightly more experienced.But the trend is changing Now.

Now do you want me to tell you what we or what a common Pakistan think about India?

In Pakistani in KPK/FATA if you ask someone about India or indians.The reply would be

In Pashto

Agha kho ensaan hum nadee,Indian kho ghul khuri,de spy zaman di 

translation

Indians are not even humans,They eat **** of cows and even smell like them

*
NOTE:*My reply to you was so because of your such an useless post,
Dont take it on heart

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Patriots

*WAAR beats domestic box office record*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=370120579789521

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

farhan_9909 said:


> Sir i would not blame you because your just a victim of Saffaron aka Hindu terrorism spread by the likes of you.
> Now ask me why I said so?I said so because you extremist hindus are blindly to hate Pakistan by Extremist hindus.The reason is they have only shown you a different Pakistan.
> NUST Leaps into the List of
> Three Pakistani universities among top 200 in the world - thenews.com.pk


Friend here is what the article which you posted says:
_Whereas, three Pakistani universities, including University of Agriculture Faisalabad (UAF) (142), Pir Mehr Ali Shah-Arid Agriculture University Rawalpindi (PMAS-AAUR) (152) and Quaid-i-Azam University (QAU), Islamabad, (172), are now among top 200 world universities *in the disciplines of agriculture and forestry.*
_
Congratulations for finally getting one college(NUST) into good rankings.
and Forgive me, if the rest of us dont think very highly of Pakistan's educational facilities except for agriculture and forestry.



> Agha khan is also ranked among the top in medical field.
> 
> There are now 3 hospitial i know in Pakistan dealing with the liver transplant but still very expensive in Pakistan.And the other reason is people opt for india because of low cost and most important they are slightly more experienced.But the trend is changing Now.


Friend. The medical facilities in Pakistan are rudimentary compared to India. The first liver transplant conducted in Pakistan was also conducted with the help of Indian doctors who had gone there to assist the Pakistani's.

Thousands of Pakistani's come to India for medical treatment, not just liver but for almost every issue ranging from heart transplants to kidneys. Not just Pakistani's, people from all over the world come to India for medical treatment.

What you consider 'good' now was what India did back in the 90's. 



> Now do you want me to tell you what we or what a common Pakistan think about India?
> In Pakistani in KPK/FATA if you ask someone about India or indians.The reply would be
> In Pashto
> Agha kho ensaan hum nadee,Indian kho ghul khuri,de spy zaman di
> translation
> Indians are not even humans,They eat **** of cows and even smell like them
> NOTE:My reply to you was so because of your such an useless post,
> Dont take it on heart


I dont take it to heart mate. 
What we know of Pakistan is what matters to us. The day Pakistan starts surpassing India in Science, Medicine, Technology, Engineering is when Indians would actually care more. Till then, its a non issue.

In the end, the entire point was - that till Indians see Pakistani's as I mentioned above, no movie which depicts something else would run in multiplexes here.
This is the reason why 'Khuda ke liye' was somewhat successful here.

And btw, Your new government seems to be doing things right. Hopefully in the next 5 years your colleges and institutions would indeed come up and people in India would begin to see things differently. Till then, its a moot point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Have a confession to make Went to see WAAR last night !!! 

Only when you see the movie you realize why the tails of Beyghairat Brigade are so much on fire that now they have become black and smelly 

The entire patriotic narrative that RAW is backing up Khawarij, political traitors and terrorists in Pakistan has been most powerfully depicted while accepting the judicial collapse in the country which has failed to punish the terrorists. The dirty role of ANP and all those who are opposed to Kalabagh Dam have been most strongly exposed. Respect for army and anti-terrorist police have gone through the sky and the narrative that we should talk to the Khawarij has been totally destroyed. 

But the most powerful aspect which has come to light is that the nation was hungry for a patriotic media and the narrative of Geo and SAFMA has been most comprehensively defeated in the country. The entire hostile information war, Aman Ki Asha, SAFMA and GEO have been humiliated beyond repair now. alhamdolillah !

ARY has emerged as a patriotic voice which is willing to stand with the nation, army and the ideology. We would strongly encourage ARY to build upon this respect which they have earned and boycott all Indian ***** and become a patriotic channel as a counter narrative to SAFMA and GEO. 

The movie was definitely not perfect, had many errors in representing TTP and khawarij, Urdu subtitling had some horrible spelling mistakes which are not compatible for movie of such stature, some scenes were embarrassing which could have been avoided and some war scenes seemed artificial but overall the impact that it created was patriotic, pro-Pakistan, anti-India, anti-TTP, pro-Kalabagh Dam, anti-Geo and pro-army/Police. 

WAAR has sent a new trend in cinematography that patriotic, clean narrative can also be commercially viable. Pak media should take serious note of this phenomenon. 

May Allah bless Pakistan and all those patriots who took part in this much needed production. Please do dua for Ali Azmat. His apendex burst within the body and he was in life threatening danger last night. In the movie, he spoke our words ) 

stay blessed all of you and may the enemies of Pakistan burn in hell in dunya and akhira.

https://www.facebook.com/syedzaidzamanhamid/posts/559488677439281

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

LoveIcon said:


> What is the status of BOL channel? there was/is huge cry against that as well?



What is BOL channel.. i'm not ware of it!


----------



## Sugarcane

BATMAN said:


> What is BOL channel.. i'm not ware of it!



You don't know? There is hue & cry by Geo & Indian media about this and it's allegedly joint venture of ISI+Dawood 

BOL - A Complete Media Enterprise - TV Channels - Theatre - Movies - Radio - Publications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Indians are still crying about this?


----------



## Ayush

guys go watch boss-
'Boss' Box Office Collection: Akshay Starrer Earns


----------



## SamantK

This thread is most hillarious, A Pakistani movie with India shown as the bad boy will obviously be a hit. Of course some good direction and screen play would not hurt.

But to see Pakistanis mocking Indians about India not being a market, oh pls.. Get real guys


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

farhan_9909 said:


> Waar will Go beyond 12crore in Pakistan.And Only in UAE,UK,Malaysia and USA it will gross more than 3million dollars.
> 
> The other major problem i see in Pakistan.There are no cinemas in whole of KPK and Balochistan.(more than 30million people combined and if we add FATA than 35million people)
> 
> We are extremely short of cinemas.How can odd 50-60 cinemas cover the cost of 2.5million dollars budget movie alone in Pakistan?
> 
> We need to have atleast 200 cinemas in Pakistan.Than our bigger budget movies can make profit in Pakistan otherwise not.
> 
> And considering with the faster Pace the the cinemas are being built in Pakistan.I am sure within the next 5 years we might be having 150-200 multiplex cinemas in Pakistan



And what about pashto movies if there is no cinema in KPK? Or they are released directly to DVD?

The guy in the middle is Bilal Lashari, director of the film. I think he is Baloch if im not wrong.


----------



## faisal6309

samantk said:


> This thread is most hillarious, A Pakistani movie with India shown as the bad boy will obviously be a hit. Of course some good direction and screen play would not hurt.
> 
> But to see Pakistanis mocking Indians about India not being a market, oh pls.. Get real guys



Oh like Indian don't create this type of films. huh

There is a huge list of movies against Pakistan what if we had one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

faisal6309 said:


> Oh like Indian don't create this type of films. huh
> 
> There is a huge list of movies against Pakistan what if we had one.



Nothing wrong my dear, please read my comment once again.


----------



## Stealth

Ayush said:


> guys go watch boss-
> 'Boss' Box Office Collection: Akshay Starrer Earns



oo bhai we have just 30 - 40 Cinemas .... LOLZzzz from where WAAR earn 1.4 in first day LOL you guyz have thousands of Cinemas across India  hahhahahah lol @ your post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Stealth said:


> oo bhai we have just 30 - 40 Cinemas .... LOLZzzz from where WAAR earn 1.4 in first day LOL you guyz have thousands of Cinemas across India  hahhahahah lol @ your post



First I thought it was a joke by nadeem paracha but some other SAFMA guys are actually saying that zaid Hamid played role in writing off script off movie waar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Zarvan said:


> First I thought it was a joke by nadeem paracha but some other SAFMA guys are actually saying that zaid Hamid played role in writing off script off movie waar



LOL Zaid hamid ka koi lena dena nahe hey is movie kay saath yaar .... aur SAFMA may saray c***** akhatay howay howay hain... Najam sehti woh hindu kuti Marvi.S aur pata nahe koon koon Aman kay tamshay kiliye chalangay martay rahtay hain so leave this **** SAFMA mujhe tu samaj nahe ati asi ORGANIZATIONS ko kistarhan kaam karnay ke ijazat hey mulk may...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

*Al Jazeera Report about Waar*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=369881893146723

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322





Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.

Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Patriots

shan said:


> And what about pashto movies if there is no cinema in KPK? Or they are released directly to DVD?
> 
> The guy in the middle is Bilal Lashari, director of the film. I think he is Baloch if im not wrong.



Yes he is Baloch & this thing proves that Baloch are not less patriots than others .............


----------



## farhan_9909

shan said:


> And what about pashto movies if there is no cinema in KPK? Or they are released directly to DVD?
> 
> The guy in the middle is Bilal Lashari, director of the film. I think he is Baloch if im not wrong.



There are many cinemas in KPK.But none of them is a multiplex cinema.

Yaara wohi old style projector wale cinemas hay.



Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



would surely watch this movie.love the background music


----------



## faisal6309

farhan_9909 said:


> There are many cinemas in KPK.But none of them is a multiplex cinema.
> 
> Yaara wohi old style projector wale cinemas hay.
> 
> 
> 
> would surely watch this movie.love the background music



Bas dua karo k is film k release hoty hoty aik multiplex cinema ban jaye


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Patriots said:


> Yes he is Baloch & this thing proves that Baloch are not less patriots than others .............



Its not like there was any doubt anyway. Only Bhartis believe in that crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

I recommend everyone to watch WAAR. If it's army or ISI funded, I recommend to watch it twice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



Thanks God they shot the movie in Pakistan unlike "Mein Aik Din Laut Kay Aaunga" which was shot in india. Since the begining of the movie i recognize the place was india by watching people on the streets. One can clearly differentiate between indians & Pakistanis...even Karachities look different from indians.



Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



Thanks God they shot the movie in Pakistan unlike "Mein Aik Din Laut Kay Aaunga" which was shot in india. Since the begining of the movie i recognize the place was india by watching people on the streets. One can clearly differentiate between indians & Pakistanis...even Karachities look different from indians.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tomorrow, I'll watch waar movie in cinepax...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

BATMAN said:


> When will this movie, be displayed on democratic Indian cinemas?



From what I understand, the movie is not trying to target the market of our eastern neighbor, but is trying to aim big. It is going more for western and middle eastern market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



Wow, this movie looks amazing! First operation -021 and now this. Alhamdolilah. Pakistani cinema is reviving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Jami is a genious with cinematography! His music videos are a class apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

RangerPK said:


> Wow, this movie looks amazing! First operation -021 and now this. Alhamdolilah. Pakistani cinema is reviving.


Yes Pak Cinema is getting its 2nd birth but the Problem is These Kind of movies dont get good publicity 
see Waar they put a heck of a trailer And no clue about movie it took many years These movies should be avaible in foreign countries or some sort of online service where you can buy it online Which will help movies because If Pak gives a good movie people can watch no matter where they are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

RangerPK said:


> Wow, this movie looks amazing! First operation -021 and now this. Alhamdolilah. Pakistani cinema is reviving.



Like Bilal Lashari, Jami has also directed some very good music videos. So we can expect something really good from him too.


----------



## La ResistanceZ

Good mini documentary on Pakistani movie industry. 












Another upcoming movie.


----------



## RazPaK

Okay. If somebody doesn't provide me a link, this is going to be a hostage situation.


----------



## RangerPK

Areesh said:


> Like Bilal Lashari, Jami has also directed some very good music videos. So we can expect something really good from him too.



Yes. He has. I posted a music video on this thread which Bilal Lashari directed. I would post it here again.

It is Bulley Sha's kalaam and the music video depicts 7 deadly sins in a modernized version.








You know, I just noticed. Our culture is heavily inspired a lot by Sufism/spirituality/religion/Islam, to deny our selves to express it in our art would be like denying our soul to breath. We tried to follow the philosophy of sex sells in our cinema and it didn't sell, it only lead to the demise of our cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

RazPaK said:


> .



How RAW are portrayed by LOLlywood:





















----
----
RAW in reality:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

friendly_troll96 said:


> How RAW are portrayed by LOLlywood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> ----
> RAW in reality:




LoL. You are wrong for that.


----------



## RangerPK

Self Delete


----------



## RangerPK

Only Meesha Shafi and Shamoon Abbasi were RAW agents. Rest were Pakistanis.



friendly_troll96 said:


> How RAW are portrayed by LOLlywood:


----------



## ranjeet

Bhai movie hi banai hai na .... Sala anti-Christ to paida nahi kiya. Job well done to the whole crew and good luck with the future endeavors. looking forward to a healthy competition between Indo-Pak movies. Atleast SRK, Sallu aur Akshay ki chutiya movies se nizaat milegi !!!!


----------



## Sugarcane

ranjeet said:


> Bhai movie hi banai hai na .... Sala anti-Christ to paida nahi kiya. Job well done to the whole crew and good luck with the future endeavors. looking forward to a healthy competition between Indo-Pak movies. Atleast SRK, Sallu aur Akshay ki chutiya movies se nizaat milegi !!!!



The way Indians & Pro-India lobby is behaving it looks like anti-christ is born

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

RazPaK said:


> LoL. You are wrong for that.


 ..................


----------



## notorious_eagle

Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



It warms my heart to see this trailer, it looks absolutely stunning. Pakistan cinema is indeed reviving due to interest by many well endowed intellectuals and their passion for cinema. This passion is translating into awareness by the masses. It is good to see that the theme behind this movie is a 'social problem'. Unless we attack these problems head on, we as a society will never progress. It is good that awareness for these social issues is being raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

`Waar` rakes in moolah at box office

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LoveIcon said:


> The way Indians & Pro-India lobby is behaving it looks like anti-christ is born



Udd ja kaale kawan tere munh wich khand pawa !!!!! 

PS. koi link aaye to please update us Indians on it ... movie's trailers looked promising. Love to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

I am really excited to see this movie hope i do get to watch it soon. The last i saw was bol i guess and its been years since i watched a movie except that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

LoL @ this clown Hamid Mir. He deserves a tight slap for being a foreign sponsored mouth piece. Pakistan needs to purge the nation of such traitors..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## friendly_troll96

RangerPK said:


> Only Meesha Shafi and Shamoon Abbasi were RAW agents. Rest were Pakistanis.



No homo, but he looks pathan.


----------



## farhan_9909

As per the Pakistan cinema official page

Expected Gross till now is 9crore for the first 5 days

And they were expecting total 5.5crore in the first week 

It may go beyond 10crore just in the first week(Bol record of total within Pakistan was 12crore)

Waar May overall Gross closer to 20crore in Pakistan alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

During Asif Ali Zardari era, India was sweeping this much money from the pockets of Pakistanis.


----------



## Aamna14

RazPaK said:


> LoL @ this clown Hamid Mir. He deserves a tight slap for being a foreign sponsored mouth piece. Pakistan needs to purge the nation of such traitors..



Seriously Hamid Mir is intolerable i wonder how people tolerate him on screen.


----------



## farhan_9909

I had fallen in love with this Girl 

Bus age main mujh se thori bari hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

farhan_9909 said:


> I had fallen in love with this Girl
> 
> Bus age main mujh se thori bari hay




Khan saab, yeh to ab buddi huwi hain.


----------



## baqai

Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



At my previous job I was fortunate enough to work at the start of the project with Jami and his team, Jami is a very down to earth guy and it was awesome experience  I was Head Of I.T & Projection for Mandviwalla Entertainment at that time and provided technical consultation to the movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

RazPaK said:


> Khan saab, yeh to ab buddi huwi hain.



Sir ji Main adjust kr lenga,Buss mayda tha dill aa gya hay indey uthe


----------



## Armstrong

RazPaK said:


> Khan saab, yeh to ab buddi huwi hain.



Aur waisee bhiii Khan Sahib neiii larkiii kehh diyaaa takeiii humm in ka mazaak na uraiin warnaaa nazar tou akhriii 2 pictures waleiii Guy peiii haiii innn kiii ! 

Baaaz aaa jaooo @farhan_9909 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Armstrong said:


> Aur waisee bhiii Khan Sahib neiii larkiii kehh diyaaa takeiii humm in ka mazaak na uraiin warnaaa nazar tou akhriii 2 pictures waleiii Guy peiii haiii innn kiii !
> 
> Baaaz aaa jaooo @farhan_9909 !



Lol,Aisa nahin Hay.Mera yaqeeen karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

farhan_9909 said:


> Sir ji Main adjust kr lenga,Buss mayda tha dill aa gya hay indey uthe



Bus Khan saab, as they say love is blind.

Punjabi main kethay hain *Dil teh Khothi naal vi laag sag da*.

Translation:*Dil toh khar/donkey ke saat bhi laag sak tha hain.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Armstrong said:


> Aur waisee bhiii Khan Sahib neiii larkiii kehh diyaaa takeiii humm in ka mazaak na uraiin warnaaa nazar tou akhriii 2 pictures waleiii Guy peiii haiii innn kiii !
> 
> Baaaz aaa jaooo @farhan_9909 !



Butt saab, sambhaal key. Kein tumhay hi na Khusboo lagaa dein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Waar scores biggest Eid collection in Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## friendly_troll96

RazPaK said:


> Khan saab, yeh to ab buddi huwi hain.



khan sahb nu chaudhriyan da koola ja munda e lab dawo. 
J/K


----------



## RazPaK

friendly_troll96 said:


> khan sahb nu chaudhriyan da koola ja munda e lab dawo.
> J/K



Suna hay tu bhi bara chikna londaa hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

This thread like a couple of others has reached the limit of Tharkism.


----------



## RazPaK

friendly_troll96 said:


> khan sahb nu chaudhriyan da koola ja munda e lab dawo.
> J/K



Suna hain tu bhi bara chikna londaa hain.


----------



## Darth Vader

ranjeet said:


> yeh dekh ke to HAATH ke saath saath bahoot kuch upar ho gaya tha apne aap !!!!


gandi bat ache bache asa nei bolte


----------



## MilSpec

Congrats to pakistani film industry... hopefully this will set the trend and help future endeavors of the industry....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

The DVD- is it out yet?-


----------



## Darth Vader

JonAsad said:


> The DVD- is it out yet?-


Dont think so


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shan said:


> And what about pashto movies if there is no cinema in KPK? Or they are released directly to DVD?
> 
> The guy in the middle is Bilal Lashari, director of the film. I think he is Baloch if im not wrong.



Yeah lasharis are baluch..



Areesh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=384915648278322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interestingly high budget film is underway and this time it is going to define a Pakistani genre. Moor in Pashto means Mother, its about the decline of Pakistan's railway and its effects to the people.
> 
> Many parts of this movie are filmed in Balochistan. We would see beauty of Balochistan landscape in this movie.



Beautiful picturisation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

farhan_9909 said:


> I had fallen in love with this Girl
> 
> Bus age main mujh se thori bari hay



She is in the movie? I remember her from drama serials, she still look young.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Aeronaut said:


> Waar scores biggest Eid collection in Pakistan  The Express Tribune



If the budget of the movie is indeed over $2 million then it still has a long way to go before breaking even. From the trend the first week should be about $1 million and the lifetime should be twice of that. So the movie should be able to recover its cost at best, that is assuming there is no entertainment tax on Pakistani movies. The revenues from home videos and abroad won't be huge. It's still a great move forward business wise. I think Pakistani cities need more screens to sustain movies with relatively higher budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Is this movie released in Australia?
None of the cinema's in Brisbane are showing it...


----------



## Darth Vader

jaunty said:


> If the budget of the movie is indeed over $2 million then it still has a long way to go before breaking even. From the trend the first week should be about $1 million and the lifetime should be twice of that. So the movie should be able to recover its cost at best, that is assuming there is no entertainment tax on Pakistani movies. The revenues from home videos and abroad won't be huge. It's still a great move forward business wise. I think Pakistani cities need more screens to sustain movies with relatively higher budget.



Pakistan need alot screens But the problem is in the past their wasnt a big scope for the lollywood so no one really cared about the movies there are only few of big cinemas in Pakistan which can buy the original movie Rest just Put the print from pirated dvds If Pakistani film makers keep making these movies Their will be a major change in Cinema and it will generate tons of money


----------



## Bang Galore

RazPaK said:


> Punjabi main kethay hain *Dil teh Khothi naal vi laag sag da*.
> 
> Translation:*Dil toh khar/donkey ke saat bhi laag sak tha hain.
> *




...._*and you are living on that hope?*_


----------



## SHAMK9

shuntmaster said:


> Is this movie released in Australia?
> None of the cinema's in Brisbane are showing it...


It is yet to be released all over Pakistan. I personally know a few people who went to Islamabad from Mansehra (almost 3 hours drive) just to watch the movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Bang Galore said:


> ...._*and you are living on that hope?*_



Can't blame you for not understanding the saying since you are non-Punjabi dravidian from Banglore. So no harm done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

RazPaK said:


> Can't blame you for not understanding the saying since you are non-Punjabi dravidian from Banglore. So no harm done.



No... he is an Indian ...its funny how Pakistanis try and point out regional differences within India.


----------



## SHAMK9

Coke studio season 6 is out and now this, brilliant time for entertainment industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

RazPaK said:


> Can't blame you for not understanding the saying since you are non-Punjabi dravidian from Banglore. So no harm done.



But i though South Asian cultures are similar


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Areesh

baqai said:


> At my previous job I was fortunate enough to work at the start of the project with Jami and his team, Jami is a very down to earth guy and it was awesome experience  I was Head Of I.T & Projection for Mandviwalla Entertainment at that time and provided technical consultation to the movie



Great to hear that you have worked with Jami. What are your views about the film? Is it good? or bad or whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

that i wouldn't be able to comment upon as i gave technical consultation at the start of the project, things like resolution (2k, 4k) conversions, bit rates, aspect ratios etc etc etc to ensure perfect post production for cinema distribution. 






that's me welcoming Jami to Atrium's first anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

jaunty said:


> If the budget of the movie is indeed over $2 million then it still has a long way to go before breaking even. From the trend the first week should be about $1 million and the lifetime should be twice of that. So the movie should be able to recover its cost at best, that is assuming there is no entertainment tax on Pakistani movies. The revenues from home videos and abroad won't be huge. It's still a great move forward business wise. I think Pakistani cities need more screens to sustain movies with relatively higher budget.



In Pakistan Tax is too much.in the first 5 days till sunday 

The Gross estimate is 10.9Crore
While net 7.1crore(When tax included)

In the next 2 days or First week Net(including tax) is expected to reach 10crore or almost 1million dollars

I think in the next 1-2 weeks it may very easily get to the mark of 18-20crore or 2million dollars in Pakistan alone.

Since it is releasing in 25 more countries as per the official it may atleast earn Net 1million dollars from foriegn countries.

It does has the capability to earn between 3-4million dollars overall which is great considering Pakistan.

The biggest Problem in Pakistan is the lack of Cinemas.there are no cinemas in 2 big provincs KPK and Balochistan and the have combine population of 30-35million people.

All this is earned in only less than 60 cinemas.If we had atleast 200 cinemas.it may have atleast touch the mark of 4million dollars in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Waar (2013)*

*Quotes*

*Mujtaba:* There's only one thing that stands between him and Pakistan, me.


*Mujtaba:* We do not know how many lives we've lost in the name of terrorism... But we do know how many lives we still need to save.



*Mujtaba:* As long as history will be written by hunters, lions shall never be glorified.



[from trailer]
*Mujtaba:* There's only one thing that stands between him and Pakistan, Me



[from trailer]
*Javeria:* You know what will be really nice? If you could stop focusing on yourself for a change and start focusing on the country, because if it is as serious as we think it is, I assure you, it will be devastated .



[from trailer]
*Ehtasham:* So let's tell them that this night is their last night.



[from trailer]
*Zoya:* Arrangements for that have already been made


*Mujtaba:* Death is a seven letter word but I will make it very long for you.

Waar (2013) - Quotes - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FCPX

Looking forward to watching it, once it becomes available on DVD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*As a police compound here comes under terror attack, an &#8216;Indian female agent&#8217; cum social worker in Pakistan is dancing with a mercenary celebrating their success.* This is a scene from &#8216;Waar&#8217;, a film doing roaring business here. Said to be the most expensive Pakistani film ever to be made, 


the film is rumoured to be partly funded by the military, a charge denied by the film director Bilal Lashari.
The film is about Pakistan&#8217;s fight against terror but seems to lay the blame for everything bad happening in the country at India&#8217;s doorstep.

The script revolves around a plot by &#8216;Indian agents&#8217; to carry out the biggest ever blast in Pakistan.Waar opened on Wednesday on 42 screens across Pakistan and set a new record of box-office collections pertaining to Eid openings.

After a first day opening of `11.4 million the big budget flick earned a total of `42.6 million till Friday night, breaking all previous records of Eid collections.

Waar has also broken first day record set by King Khan&#8217;s Chennai Express that had earned around nine million rupees on Eid-ul-Fitr. The film bizarrely suggests that even the dreaded Pakistani Taliban is controlled by India.

&#8220;*The entire patriotic narrative that RAW is backing Khawarij, political traitors and terrorists in Pakistan has been depicted well. #WAAR,&#8221; r.* 

Pak film Waar depicting 'Indian terror' does roaring business - Hindustan Times










Actor Shaan has once again proven that he remains the unbeatable, true star of Pakistani cinema as his much-hyped action thriller Waar broke all records against estimates.
Waar opened Wednesday on 42 screens across Pakistan and set a new record of box-office collections pertaining to Eid openings. After a first day opening of Rs11.4 million (exact figures: Rs11,397,930.00), Bilal Lashari&#8217;s big budget flick earned a total of Rs42.6 million (42,606,655.00) till Friday night, breaking all previous records of Eid collections. Waar has also broken first day record set by King Khan&#8217;s Chennai Express that had earned around nine million rupees on Eidul Fitr. If this remains to be the trend then Waar is expected to earn a total of Rs60 million or more in its first week, which will also beat Chennai Express&#8216;s all-time high first week collections by a few millions.
*Waar&#8216;s first week on the box office will be considered of nine days since the collections from this Wednesday (first day of Eid) to next Friday will be collectively calculated. If Waar continues doing great at the box office then it is expected to earn an overall total of Rs120 million. However, an important trend has come to the fore. While Main Hoon Shahid Afridi covered the total business of Chambaili just in its first week similarly, Waar will supersede MHSA&#8217;s total business in its first week of running. But, Waar&#8217;s business is expected to face a major decline Monday onwards due to the end of a long weekend. Nonetheless, if it maintains its first-weekend run in the following weekends as well, then it will be considered the second blockbuster of modern-day Pakistani cinema, after Bol.*

Waar scores biggest Eid collection in Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Was stuck in traffic jam from FIA office to Lakshmi chowk, didnt expect that a film would cause traffic jams.

p.s those who dont know this area,its 1-1.5 km distance between the said points, with 4-5 cinemas. all showing Waar film... 
@Areesh @Zarvan @jaibi @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> In Pakistan Tax is too much.in the first 5 days till sunday
> 
> The Gross estimate is 10.9Crore
> While net 7.1crore(When tax included)
> 
> In the next 2 days or First week Net(including tax) is expected to reach 10crore or almost 1million dollars
> 
> I think in the next 1-2 weeks it may very easily get to the mark of 18-20crore or 2million dollars in Pakistan alone.
> 
> Since it is releasing in 25 more countries as per the official it may atleast earn Net 1million dollars from foriegn countries.
> 
> It does has the capability to earn between 3-4million dollars overall which is great considering Pakistan.
> 
> The biggest Problem in Pakistan is the lack of Cinemas.there are no cinemas in 2 big provincs KPK and Balochistan and the have combine population of 30-35million people.
> 
> All this is earned in only less than 60 cinemas.If we had atleast 200 cinemas.it may have atleast touch the mark of 4million dollars in Pakistan



The FB page says they around almost 8 crore in the first 5 days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> Was stuck in traffic jam from FIA office to Lakshmi chowk, didnt expect that a film would cause traffic jams.
> 
> p.s those who dont know this area,its 1-1.5 km distance between the said points, with 4-5 cinemas. all showing Waar film...
> @Areesh @Zarvan @jaibi @Jazzbot



Great to hear this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The FB page says they around almost 8 crore in the first 5 days!



Because of the difference between gross and net estimates


Quoting them



> WAAR 10.374 crore (gross) 7.01 crore (net) in the first five days!!!
> HISTORICAL FIGURES to say the least.
> 
> Here is the daywise breakup (REVISED) :-
> 1st day( wednesday): 1.76 cr (gross) 1.15 cr (net)
> 2nd day(thursday): 2.23 cr( gross) 1.51 cr(net)
> 3rd day (friday): 2.168cr (gross) 1.46 cr (net)
> 4th day ( saturday): 2.24cr (gross) 1.53 cr (net)
> 5th day ( sunday) 1.976cr ( gross) 1.35 cr (net)
> Total : 5 Days 10.374 (gross) 7.01 cr (net)
> [STS]



I think Waar will very easily go upto 18-20crore overall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> Great to hear this.



waise mere liye great nahi tha... 5 min ka rasta 25 min mein kata. 

but I was glad to see people going to cinemas !

waise aik or film bhi lagi hai Pakistan, its name is super girl. I dont know who the girl was but shafqat cheema bhi tha film mien

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

my favourite dialgoue from the movie 

Mujtaba: No there is a third option "Go F**K Yourself" (saying this from memory, the whole theater laughed their *** off on this, the dialogue and the way it was delivered was EPIC)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> Was stuck in traffic jam from FIA office to Lakshmi chowk, didnt expect that a film would cause traffic jams.
> 
> p.s those who dont know this area,its 1-1.5 km distance between the said points, with 4-5 cinemas. all showing Waar film...
> @Areesh @Zarvan @jaibi @Jazzbot




I've never been to any cinema or theater in my whole life, but this movie is tempting me a lot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Its popular in Indian media as well as being big hit


*Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record*


Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> I've never been to any cinema or theater in my whole life, but this movie is tempting me a lot..



oh yara pehlay bata, you could have planned it with us... but do go and watch, its totally worth it 


or do go to some good cinema, phir or kahen per bhi movie dekhna acha nahi lagay ga, cinema ka apna hi maza hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

baqai said:


> my favourite dialgoue from the movie
> 
> Mujtaba: No there is a third option "Go F**K Yourself" (saying this from memory, the whole theater laughed their *** off on this, the dialogue and the way it was delivered was EPIC)




Omg. That sounds extra bad ***.


----------



## RazPaK

baqai said:


> my favourite dialgoue from the movie
> 
> Mujtaba: No there is a third option "Go F**K Yourself" (saying this from memory, the whole theater laughed their *** off on this, the dialogue and the way it was delivered was EPIC)




Omg. That sounds extra bad ***.


----------



## baqai

RazPaK said:


> Omg. That sounds extra bad ***.



lol yes ... you see when he said "no there is a third option" for split second our mind goes "hmm what would that be, maybe he can (different measure which can be taken to sort out the situation, saying this to avoid any spoilers) or do that" but than he delivers that message ... and you are like "OMFG that was so bad a$$"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs];4889596 said:


> Its popular in Indian media as well as being big hit
> 
> 
> *Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record*
> 
> 
> Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record - Hindustan Times



Cinematography makes it big.

Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse



[Bregs];4889596 said:


> Its popular in Indian media as well as being big hit
> 
> 
> *Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record*
> 
> 
> Pakistani film Waar earns Rs.40 million in 3 days, sets record - Hindustan Times



Cinematography makes it big.

Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse




Have you seen it, yet?


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse




Have you seen it, yet?


----------



## RazPaK

Spring Onion said:


> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematography makes it big.
> 
> Script is weak but people watched it for its technical finesse



Bajii, apnay film dekhi hain??


----------



## RazPaK

Can somebody plz give me links?

We waited for two years for this film. And Pakistanis in US have to wait longer......................


----------



## anilindia

Is it true that media wing of Pak Army funded Film..


Waar, a propaganda movie? &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

baqai said:


> my favourite dialgoue from the movie
> 
> Mujtaba: No there is a third option "Go F**K Yourself" (saying this from memory, the whole theater laughed their *** off on this, the dialogue and the way it was delivered was EPIC)



Another was when Mujtaba was beating the shitt out of the terrorist, Jawaria says something to make her brother stop him, her brother says, "to make omelet you need to break eggs" 



RazPaK said:


> Can somebody *plz *give me links?
> 
> We waited for two years for this film. And Pakistanis in US have to wait longer......................



chaudhary sahib kia zamana aa giya hai, tarliyaan tay uttar aye ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> oh yara pehlay bata, you could have planned it with us... but do go and watch, its totally worth it




Grrrr!!! Missed the chance, wanna go watch it again? Do tell me if you'll.. 



Leader said:


> or do go to some good cinema, phir or kahen per bhi movie dekhna acha nahi lagay ga, cinema ka apna hi maza hai



Any suggestions on good cinema and how to book ticket?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Waar is finally in cinemas or is it. Hell I have been locked away from the entire world for one month. Would someone fill me in on the latest?


----------



## atya

baqai said:


> lol yes ... you see when he said "no there is a third option" for split second our mind goes "hmm what would that be, maybe he can (different measure which can be taken to sort out the situation, saying this to avoid any spoilers) or do that" but than he delivers that message ... and you are like "OMFG that was so bad a$$"



How dare you put a swear word in front of God. Aap ko sharam nahi ahi aur nahi Khuda ka khauf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

atya said:


> How dare you put a swear word in front of God. Aap ko sharam nahi ahi aur nahi Khuda ka khauf.



Chalo ji inki kami thi


----------



## Areesh

haviZsultan said:


> Waar is finally in cinemas or is it. Hell I have been locked away from the entire world for one month. Would someone fill me in on the latest?



Release bhi hogayi aur record business bhi kar rahi hai. Tum kahan thai bhai jo tumhain nahi pata. IS movie nai to dhoom macha di hai. 



> Back in the picture
> 
> Entering the cinema, I wondered if Zinda Bhaag would be all that they were saying it was. Turns out the neo-realistic film, set in inner city Lahore and directed by Farjad Nabi and Meenu Gaur, was more. Watching the scene where Khaldi, a young man desperate to get out of Pakistan, looks with burning eyes and a quiet longing at his friend Chitta, who is leaving as an illegal immigrant to Italy, *I realized that Pakistani cinema had finally arrived.*
> 
> Zinda Bhaag is the country's first entry to this year's Oscars, in the foreign language film category. But equally important, the film's box-office collections (75 lakh Pakistani rupees in its first week) are an indication that Pakistanis are returning to the cinema. Many youngsters queuing up at the new multiplexes mushrooming across cities are discovering Pakistani films for the first time.
> 
> For over a decade, barring the occasional activism-laden films, very few movies have been produced in Pakistan. After the fall of East Pakistan (now Bangaldesh), Pakistan lost over 1,100 cinema screens and a major chunk of talent and technical expertise of the film industry. That, coupled with the steep taxation policies of the mid-'70s, discouraged traditional investors, and new financers entered the game. "Investors, primarily from Punjab, who wanted to turn black money into white via the film industry affected the kind of films made," says Pakistani film critic Rafay Mahmood, referring to the crass, violence-fuelled Punjabi entertainers that became the staple. Pushto films from the northwest province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa suffered a similar fate.
> 
> Pakistani television then became the benchmark for quality, and soon cinema had to compete with this mass medium. Realistic serials like Khuda ki Basti (1969-74) and Waris (1980) were both critically-acclaimed and successful. The ban on Bollywood, in place since 1965, was only lifted in President Musharraf's era, with a restored version of Mughal-e-Azam that paved the way for more Indian releases. But families preferred watching these films from across the border on their VCRs, as it was both convenient and cheaper.
> 
> The 'revival' of indigenous films today is due to a number of factors, including the success of Bollywood in Pakistan, which revived exhibitor interest. The advent of multiplexes over the last two years has also helped. T*he mid 2000s saw a surge in graduates from local institutes like the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA) in Karachi, all keen to act in films in Pakistan. They will find a supporter in Nadeem Mandviwalla, the man behind The Platform, Pakistan's first independent film distribution body launched a few months ago. Mandviwalla promises to incentivize filmmakers experimenting with alternate genres by helping them with film distribution and promotions.* Also the owner of multiscreen cinemas like Atrium in Karachi and Centaurus Cineplex in Islamabad, he is enthusiastic about the work he is seeing today. *"An industry that had not made films for the last 10 years comes up with Mein Hoon Shahid Afridi (MHSA) and Waar. Imagine what they will produce a decade from now,"* he says.
> 
> MHSA, touted as Pakistan's first commercial sports film, was produced by and stars Humayun Saeed, a reputed TV star. Saeed believes local cinema needs more support from distributors, who push foreign films because they generate higher revenues. Director Bilal Lashari's Waar, an English film about terrorism starring the industry's only superstar Shaan, released Oct 16 and has reportedly beaten Chennai Express's opening day box-office collections in Pakistan.
> 
> Critics agree that the latest offerings of Pakistani cinema have a freshness reminiscent at times of the acclaimed films of Iran. Which is why Mahmood refers to this phase as the birth, not rebirth, of Pakistani cinema. *"It is no longer Lollywood. It is something new,"* he states.



http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2013-10-20/deep-focus/43220126_1_film-industry-farjad-nabi-meenu-gaur


----------



## Areesh

> Back in the picture
> 
> Entering the cinema, I wondered if Zinda Bhaag would be all that they were saying it was. Turns out the neo-realistic film, set in inner city Lahore and directed by Farjad Nabi and Meenu Gaur, was more. Watching the scene where Khaldi, a young man desperate to get out of Pakistan, looks with burning eyes and a quiet longing at his friend Chitta, who is leaving as an illegal immigrant to Italy, *I realized that Pakistani cinema had finally arrived.*
> 
> Zinda Bhaag is the country's first entry to this year's Oscars, in the foreign language film category. But equally important, the film's box-office collections (75 lakh Pakistani rupees in its first week) are an indication that Pakistanis are returning to the cinema. Many youngsters queuing up at the new multiplexes mushrooming across cities are discovering Pakistani films for the first time.
> 
> For over a decade, barring the occasional activism-laden films, very few movies have been produced in Pakistan. After the fall of East Pakistan (now Bangaldesh), Pakistan lost over 1,100 cinema screens and a major chunk of talent and technical expertise of the film industry. That, coupled with the steep taxation policies of the mid-'70s, discouraged traditional investors, and new financers entered the game. "Investors, primarily from Punjab, who wanted to turn black money into white via the film industry affected the kind of films made," says Pakistani film critic Rafay Mahmood, referring to the crass, violence-fuelled Punjabi entertainers that became the staple. Pushto films from the northwest province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa suffered a similar fate.
> 
> Pakistani television then became the benchmark for quality, and soon cinema had to compete with this mass medium. Realistic serials like Khuda ki Basti (1969-74) and Waris (1980) were both critically-acclaimed and successful. The ban on Bollywood, in place since 1965, was only lifted in President Musharraf's era, with a restored version of Mughal-e-Azam that paved the way for more Indian releases. But families preferred watching these films from across the border on their VCRs, as it was both convenient and cheaper.
> 
> The 'revival' of indigenous films today is due to a number of factors, including the success of Bollywood in Pakistan, which revived exhibitor interest. The advent of multiplexes over the last two years has also helped. T*he mid 2000s saw a surge in graduates from local institutes like the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA) in Karachi, all keen to act in films in Pakistan. They will find a supporter in Nadeem Mandviwalla, the man behind The Platform, Pakistan's first independent film distribution body launched a few months ago. Mandviwalla promises to incentivize filmmakers experimenting with alternate genres by helping them with film distribution and promotions.* Also the owner of multiscreen cinemas like Atrium in Karachi and Centaurus Cineplex in Islamabad, he is enthusiastic about the work he is seeing today. *"An industry that had not made films for the last 10 years comes up with Mein Hoon Shahid Afridi (MHSA) and Waar. Imagine what they will produce a decade from now,"* he says.
> 
> MHSA, touted as Pakistan's first commercial sports film, was produced by and stars Humayun Saeed, a reputed TV star. Saeed believes local cinema needs more support from distributors, who push foreign films because they generate higher revenues. Director Bilal Lashari's Waar, an English film about terrorism starring the industry's only superstar Shaan, released Oct 16 and has reportedly beaten Chennai Express's opening day box-office collections in Pakistan.
> 
> Critics agree that the latest offerings of Pakistani cinema have a freshness reminiscent at times of the acclaimed films of Iran. Which is why Mahmood refers to this phase as the birth, not rebirth, of Pakistani cinema. *"It is no longer Lollywood. It is something new,"* he states.



Back in the picture - Times Of India


----------



## Areesh

There was an Indian member who was saying Boss has done better business than Waar a few pages. Well here it is for you kid. 



> *Pakistani film 'Waar' earns Rs 40mn in 3 days, beats 'Boss'
> *
> Islamabad: Pakistani bilingual film 'Waar' has created a record by earning Rs 40 million in three days during Eid festival. The Shaan starrer action-thriller is said to have the highest box office collection till date. Akshay Kumar-starrer Bollywood film 'Boss', according to the entertainment circles, played second fiddle to 'Waar', *by earning Rs.10 million only*, reported the Dawn newspaper. It was perhaps the first Eid after many years when a Pakistani movie was having packed three shows. *In certain cinemas, even the fourth show - from 3 a.m. to 6 a.m. - was dedicated to 'Waar'.*
> 
> The movie has been released with 35 prints across the country. Written by Hasan Waqas Rana, it is the directorial debut of Bilal Lashari. The film also stars Shamoon Abbasi, Meesha Shafi and Ayesha Khan. The war on terror in Pakistan and its effects on the world have inspired the storyline, but one can however see a stylised interpretation of it. *Some critics found the script not that strong, but the music, cinematography and overall treatment of the film made it a super hit.*



Pakistani film 'Waar' earns Rs 40mn in 3 days, beats 'Boss'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Grrrr!!! Missed the chance, wanna go watch it again? Do tell me if you'll..
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on good cinema and how to book ticket?



Yar dobara ka filhal tou nahi hai mood, lakin Kaptaan inshallah sath dekhain gaye. its going to be a disappointment but still will plan it together.

I saw Waar in PAF cinema, its screen is big as compared to others, like super star cinema royal palm, bahria or cinestar etc. bahria has the best sitting and sound system..

Gulistan is also good, but long time, I havent seen there, last I saw was Sulakhain, it was also a good movie. 

p.s.

PAF cinema is at back of Rahat Bakery Cantt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waar vs Boss: Shaan beats Akshay at screen space


----------



## Leader

@Jazzbot there is a problem, before they used to book tickets on phone too, but Waar is not being booked that way, you have to go in person to get it booked, usually the booking start with 10 am in the morning, last time we tried to get ticket at 6 pm for 11:30 pm show and he said its already booked, so either wait 2-3 weeks or try to book the tickets in the morning hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

For Waar movie, All Tickets were sold in cinepax Rawalpindi for 12.45 Pm. So i watched "Boss" movie, Rush was there too.. cinepax is multiplex 5 screen cinema..... 
I'll watch "waar" tomorrow.


----------



## F86 Saber

i don't understand what the Indian members are getting so worked up about. I my view, although India has been depicted as the ultimate enemy, this is not a propaganda movie. The purpose of the movie is to glorify our security agencies (not only Army) ,make us appreciate the sacrifices they make for our country, that we should cut them some fking slack, to show the ignorant masses of Pakistan that this in fact is "Our War" (although movie will not reach to most of them but may be to the "Parhay Likhay Jahil") and to make them realize who our real heroes are. 

90 percent of the movie is based on truth, be it the events that occurred or the way the Taliban manipulate innocent Men and Women and brain wash young children to do their bidding. It is also a fact that for every 2 terrorism acts there are 8 that are foiled by the ISI. 

It is not just a movie, it is what is actually happening in Pakistan and summed up beautifully by the Dialogue delivered at the end by Shaan.... "We don't know how many lives we have lost to terrorism, but we know how many have to be saved"

By the way... my favorite scene was where the terrorist is running towards the little girl to take her hostage and the sniper takes him out while reciting "Wama Alaina illal Balag--- And my job was to deliver".........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

F86 Saber said:


> i don't understand what the Indian members are getting so worked up about. I my view, although India has been depicted as the ultimate enemy, this is not a propaganda movie. *The purpose of the movie is to glorify our security agencies* (not only Army) ,make us appreciate the sacrifices they make for our country, that we should cut them some fking slack, to show the ignorant masses of Pakistan that this in fact is "Our War" (although movie will not reach to most of them but may be to the "Parhay Likhay Jahil") and* to make them realize who our real heroes are.
> *
> 90 percent of the movie is based on truth, be it the events that occurred or the way the Taliban manipulate innocent Men and Women and brain wash young children to do their bidding. It is also a fact that for every 2 terrorism acts there are 8 that are foiled by the ISI.
> 
> It is not just a movie, it is what is actually happening in Pakistan and summed up beautifully by the Dialogue delivered at the end by Shaan.... "We don't know how many lives we have lost to terrorism, but we know how many have to be saved"



is this is the only way to glorify your security agencies? i didn't watch the movie, but from the preview on news channels, the movie is highlighting india as a sponsor of terrorism in Pakistan and police academy shooting is done by indian agents, the current bombing incidents in Pakistan is done by Indian agents. that we called a propaganda move of ISI/terrorist organisations. if they want to glorify their military or SF then they have a good story in their hand(WoT). even your politicians have admitted that terrorism not india is their biggest enemy, so why this most anticipated movie of pakistan show something like this? india is fighting the war on terror since early 80s. and saying india is sponsoring terrorism is simply rubbish.


----------



## Darth Vader

hkdas said:


> is this is the only way to glorify your security agencies? i didn't watch the movie, but from the preview on news channels, the movie is highlighting india as a sponsor of terrorism in Pakistan and police academy shooting is done by indian agents, the current bombing incidents in Pakistan is done by Indian agents. that we called a propaganda move of ISI/terrorist organisations. if they want to glorify their military or SF then they have a good story in their hand(WoT). even your politicians have admitted that terrorism not india is their biggest enemy, so why this most anticipated movie of pakistan show something like this? india is fighting the war on terror since early 80s. and saying india is sponsoring terrorism is simply rubbish.



Their are tons of movies were india cry about Pakistan supporting Terrorism in India and for every thing happend in india india blamed pakistan without any proof and when the research is done its your beloved indian army or your politicians are involved 
India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan even your ex militry chief has admitted that


----------



## hkdas

Darth Vader said:


> Their are tons of movies were india cry about Pakistan supporting Terrorism in India and for every thing happend in india *india blamed pakistan without any proof *and when the research is done its your beloved indian army or your politicians are involved
> *India is supporting terrorism in Pakistan even your ex militry chief has admitted that*



india has enough proof that Pakistan is supporting terrorism. in every catch(dead or alive) of terrorist in Kashmir is carrying Pakistan ordinance factory made weapon, which is the clear evidence of involvement of pakistan military. every militant caught alive by Indian security forces had confessed that they are trained by Pakistani ISI or military. even their ex military/intelligence personals had admitted this.


if you are mentioning vk singh then he never said india is sponsoring terrorism in pakistan. he only said that TSD is created for counter terrorism related covert operations in pakistan and TSD was successful in that. only some ISI propaganda pak news channel had manipulated what vk singh said.


----------



## Areesh

hkdas said:


> is this is the only way to glorify your security agencies? i didn't watch the movie, but from the preview on news channels, the movie is highlighting india as a sponsor of terrorism in Pakistan and police academy shooting is done by indian agents, the current bombing incidents in Pakistan is done by Indian agents. that we called a propaganda move of ISI/terrorist organisations. if they want to glorify their military or SF then they have a good story in their hand(WoT). even your politicians have admitted that terrorism not india is their biggest enemy, so why this most anticipated movie of pakistan show something like this? *india is fighting the war on terror since early 80s. *and saying india is sponsoring terrorism is simply rubbish.



India might be fighting terrorism since 80's but it is exporting and promoting it since late 60's. We know very well about you guys and we don't need a movie to tell us about you. I wont say more on this topic since the thread is about a movie and its success. Not export of terror by Indian state.

This is just a movie. And you shouldn't have a problem with its story since after all it is just a movie.


----------



## RangerPK

hkdas said:


> india has enough proof that Pakistan is supporting terrorism.



Here come the Indian nutjobs. Moderators plz remove this Trash. One of the reasons why I stopped using this forum was because these ***-Holes kept on derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

*Waar Film Director Bilal Lashari Interview by Dawn *


----------



## FCPX

Its just a movie like others made in Holly/Bolly/Lolly/Nolly/etc.wood why get so hung up on its plot? Its supposed to be entertainment and doesn't have to be made with a real life intent.

I've not seen it but would love to, if for nothing else than to see its production quality.


----------



## Patriots

I watched the movie today ... Excellent this is much high from Pakistani & Indian standard of film making ... But director make more than 60 percent movie in English unnecessarily ... Anyhow movie is good & audience was pleased after watching & theater was reverberated with clapping at the end ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

Areesh said:


> India might be fighting terrorism since 80's but it is exporting and promoting it since late 60's. We know very well about you guys and we don't need a movie to tell us about you. I wont say more on this topic since the thread is about a movie and its success. Not export of terror by Indian state.
> 
> This is just a movie. And you shouldn't have a problem with its story since after all it is just a movie.



And the word *India *has not been mouthed in the whole movie ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Patriots said:


> I watched the movie today ... Excellent this is much high from Pakistani & Indian standard of film making ... But director make more than 60 percent movie in English unnecessarily ... Anyhow movie is good & audience was pleased after watching & theater was reverberated with clapping at the end ..........


they used english to give a movie a better shot in foreign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Indian matam parade, is more entertaining than the movie itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Indian matam parade, is more entertaining than the movie itself.



Yes fully agree the way Indians are reacting its really funny we never reacted on movies like LOC Kargil and Border and Lakysh and several other anti Pakistan movies Sir every year several comes and this movie is based on reality and that is admitted by their former Army chief


----------



## F86 Saber

hkdas said:


> india has enough proof that Pakistan is supporting terrorism. in every catch(dead or alive) of terrorist in Kashmir is carrying Pakistan ordinance factory made weapon, which is the clear evidence of involvement of pakistan military. every militant caught alive by Indian security forces had confessed that they are trained by Pakistani ISI or military. even their ex military/intelligence personals had admitted this.
> 
> 
> if you are mentioning vk singh then he never said india is sponsoring terrorism in pakistan. he only said that TSD is created for counter terrorism related covert operations in pakistan and TSD was successful in that. only some ISI propaganda pak news channel had manipulated what vk singh said.



I don't want to derail this thread further but i will answer,

1. Remember one Colonel Prohit? One who bombed Samjhota Express and blamed it on Pakistan?
2. Remember one Sarbjit Singh, convicted and confessed to being a Raw agent and blasting bombs 
in Lahore. His corpse was given a hero's reception in India.

What more proof is needed to establish India's involvement in Terrorism in Pakistan and placement of false blame for their drama's on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Leader said:


> chaudhary sahib kia zamana aa giya hai, tarliyaan tay uttar aye ho?



Yar hun ta Chaudhry nu vi badmaashi karni pehni torrent vaste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RazPaK said:


> Yar hun ta Chaudhry nu vi badmaashi karni pehni torrent vaste.



buy original DVD, support Pakistan film industry !!


----------



## RazPaK

Leader said:


> buy original DVD, support Pakistan film industry !!



I am planning on buying it, but I want to watch now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RazPaK said:


> I am planning on buying it, but I want to watch now.



thora saber ker yar, ab thora saber tou banta hai... waise movie bari fit thi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Leader said:


> thora saber ker yar, ab thora saber tou banta hai... waise movie bari fit thi



Ja yaar, fitay mun. 

Do saalon se intezer kar rein hain film ke liyeh.


----------



## Leader

RazPaK said:


> Ja yaar, fitay mun.
> 
> Do saalon se intezer kar rein hain film ke liyeh.



tay mama katta ticket tay aaja waikhan, who is stopping you !


----------



## Hyde

Watched this movie in cinema couple of days ago

I would rate Story 3 out of 10 but movie overall 7 out of 10 when you see the progress in Pakistani film industry. There has been a lot of positivity regardless of the bad plot in the movie. The movie could have been more intense but they kept it dry but at the same time didn't touch any sensitive issue intensely so there is least public reaction just in case people are running after it.

They should have talked more about dams if they did touch the matter, they should have elaborated more about the situation of war on terror, they should have ran a side-story alongside it, the story should have been emotional upto extent so people do understand the life of a common soldier.

Everything was discussed but very silently...


----------



## doppelganger

Zakii said:


> Watched this movie in cinema couple of days ago
> 
> I would rate Story 3 out of 10 but movie overall 7 out of 10 when you see the progress in Pakistani film industry. There has been a lot of positivity regardless of the bad plot in the movie. The movie could have been more intense but they kept it dry but at the same time didn't touch any sensitive issue intensely so there is least public reaction just in case people are running after it.
> 
> They should have talked more about dams if they did touch the matter, they should have elaborated more about the situation of war on terror, they should have ran a side-story alongside it, the story should have been emotional upto extent so people do understand the life of a common soldier.
> 
> Everything was discussed but very silently...



There should have been an ISI guy romancing a RAW femme fatale also. Learn from Bollywood. There has to be a love interest, and better if your man gets the enemy's woman. Nothing massages the male nationalistic ego better.


----------



## RazPaK

doppelganger said:


> There should have been an ISI guy romancing a RAW femme fatale also. Learn from Bollywood. There has to be a love interest, and better if your man gets the enemy's woman. Nothing massages the male nationalistic ego better.



That's an Indian perspective. We don't need to humiliate Indian women to sell a film. It's unfortunate that you guys see women in such a light, especially your very own mothers, sisters, daughters. 


Lashari never made an effort to sell his film by putting down Indian females. For us Pakistanis, this sort of thing is cheap and dishonorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

RazPaK said:


> That's an Indian perspective. We don't need to humiliate Indian women to sell a film. It's unfortunate that you guys see women in such a light, especially your very own mothers, sisters, daughters.
> 
> 
> Lashari never made an effort to sell his film by putting down Indian females. For us Pakistanis, this sort of thing is cheap and dishonorable.



Man give it a rest. There is something dishonorable about a man falling in love with a woman? Is it humiliating for a woman to fall in love with a man? Even if from an enemy country (and probably enemy faith)?


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> That's an Indian perspective. We don't need to humiliate Indian women to sell a film. It's unfortunate that you guys see women in such a light, especially your very own mothers, sisters, daughters.
> 
> 
> Lashari never made an effort to sell his film by putting down Indian females. For us Pakistanis, this sort of thing is cheap and dishonorable.



Are are claiming Lollywood never showed a concept of Pakistan boy romancing an Indian girl. I have seen such anti-Hindu lollywood movie with the same concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

INDIC said:


> Are are claiming Lollywood never showed a concept of Pakistan boy romancing an Indian girl. I have seen such anti-Hindu lollywood movie with the same concept.



No. What I posted had nothing to do with what you are trying to impose on me.

I am saying, that Waar did not use women as point scoring objects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## La ResistanceZ

&#8216;WAAR&#8217; on terror: A story of unsung heroes 

&#8220;Right now, as your readers read this article, out there somewhere an Mi-17 pilot is helping our soldiers or rescuing victims of natural disasters. Right above him will be a Cobra helicopter pilot and a gunner, both looking out for them,&#8221; says Dr Hassan Rana, the action director and writer of Waar &#8212; Pakistan&#8217;s first big-budget war film that portrays the good and the evil sides of the war on terror.

The country has lost over 7,000 security personnel, both from the armed forces and police, who have fought to save the lives of citizens and safeguard their motherland.

The talks with the Taliban are currently &#8216;work in progress&#8217; &#8211; to do or not to do, that is the question. Against the backdrop of disarray and confusion regarding possible solution to terrorism in Pakistan comes Waar. It could not have been more timely.

The makers of Waar have conducted substantial research in their attempts at recreating the violent and insurgent atmosphere. The aim, they explain, is to give an accurate &#8216;feel&#8217; of how Pakistan&#8217;s armed forces tackle Pakistan&#8217;s burning issue on battlefields. &#8220;The viewer shall have a pretty accurate idea of how our true heroes take the battle to the enemy,&#8221; said Rana.

Makers of the film knew that this depiction could not be sketched and coloured in without the help of Pakistan&#8217;s Armed Forces and Police Services. To get the ball rolling, the film-makers &#8211; with the blessings of the then interior minister Rehman Malik who guaranteed support of the FIA &#8211; embarked upon a journey that brought them close to the frontline forces in the war against terrorism.

&#8220;We were given the honour of meeting some of the best soldiers in our army, who fought many battles for our country. From there, we were able to understand the basic instinct of a Pakistani soldier,&#8221; says Rana.

While they were able to understand the patriotism of soldiers by engaging with officers who are drafted in the military, it was Major General Asim Bajwa who helped them truly understand the relationship of a soldier with his weapon. &#8220;He helped us understand the battlefield psychology of the soldiers and the enemy,&#8221; Rana says of Bajwa, who recently commanded an infantry division in Waziristan. &#8220;He helped us understand the weapons and why a particular weapon is used, when,&#8221; he adds.

Senior Superintendent Police (SSP) Mirvais Khan from Islamabad Police supervised the sequences pertaining to the police department in other places in the film, whereas it was SSP Malik Yousuf (now additional director, FIA, Islamabad) who supervised all the shooting inside the Police Headquarters.

&#8220;From developing uniforms to ensuring accuracy, the choice of weapons and tactics everything was as real as it actually happens in the police,&#8221; said Yousuf. One of the sequences shown in the film is inspired by an actual event whereby the Police Academy in Lahore was attacked in 2009.

About the debate on social media regarding the kind of involvement the Pakistani army had in the project, Yousuf believes that Waar has played a key role in highlighting the losses of the police. &#8220;It&#8217;s true that operations in the conflicted area are carried out by Pakistan army but the Police haven&#8217;t suffered any less,&#8221; said Yousuf. &#8220;Media has deliberately ignored the huge sacrifices made by the police in the war on terror but after watching this film the layman would recognise it.&#8221;

&#8220;Usually it&#8217;s the unprofessional people who deal with on-screen portrayal of the security forces which is why a lot of Indian films get it wrong. But I personally made sure that accuracy is not sacrificed at any cost,&#8221; he says.

It took an entire year for the crew to cast the right weapons for the film. &#8220;Most of the weapons that you shall see in the film are currently in service and are the mainstay of our security forces and likewise for terrorists,&#8221; explains Rana.

&#8220;I am pretty sure that all the viewers shall be mighty proud to see their Cobra Gunship and Mi-17 helicopters in action,&#8221; said Rana. The weapons change with the types of battle scenarios in the film such as CQB (Close Quarter Battle) to HRT (Hostage Rescue Tactics) to all out battles complete with Air support.

The pilots who flew the aircrafts couldn&#8217;t be contacted as they were busy transporting relief goods to the quake affected areas of Balochistan.

Waaring with weapons

The weapons shown being used in the film by the armed forces and terrorists are accurate and reflect the weapons actually used by both the sides.

The good guys use

AI AS .50 calibre

RPA 12.7x99mm range master

Armalite

AR-10 with Bushnell range finder

The Smith & Wesson M4 carbine with precision sighting and range finding systems, the H&K G3 with precision sighting setups.

Colt M4 carbine

Pakistan Ordnance Factory&#8217;s SMG with EOTECH precision night visioning and Target Acquisition systems

H&K MP5 submachine gun

Ordnance Factory&#8217;s assault rifles

Side arms

Glock 17, Beretta 92FS, SIG-Sauer P226 Tac Ops.

The Terrorists use

Dragunov sniper rifles

Dshk 12.7 heavy machine guns

AK-47

Handgun

Taurus P 24/7 9mm.

âWAARâ on terror: A story of unsung heroes &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SHAMK9

doppelganger said:


> There should have been an ISI guy romancing a RAW femme fatale also. Learn from Bollywood. There has to be a love interest, and better if your man gets the enemy's woman. Nothing massages the male nationalistic ego better.



That's something called respect and class, something you guys seem to be loosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

SHAMK9 said:


> That's something called respect and *class, something you guys seem to be loosing.*



Can you tel me when they did ever have such a quality?


I don't remember such a thing.


----------



## karan.1970

RazPaK said:


> That's an Indian perspective. We don't need to humiliate Indian women to sell a film. It's unfortunate that you guys see women in such a light, especially your very own mothers, sisters, daughters.



Why would a man romancing a woman be humiliating for the woman ? Or are you against romance now  ??



RazPaK said:


> Lashari never made an effort to sell his film by putting down Indian females. For us Pakistanis, this sort of thing is cheap and dishonorable.



So Pakistanis feel that romancing a woman is cheap and dishonorable ? hmm....



RazPaK said:


> Can you tel me when they did ever have such a quality?
> 
> 
> I don't remember such a thing.



I know.. A lot of Pakistani members here wouldnt recognize class even if it hit them with a hammer on their heads 



RazPaK said:


> Can you tel me when they did ever have such a quality?
> 
> 
> I don't remember such a thing.



I know.. A lot of Pakistani members here wouldnt recognize class even if it hit them with a hammer on their heads


----------



## Areesh

RazPaK said:


> Can you tel me when they did ever have such a quality?
> 
> 
> I don't remember such a thing.



Not all but most Indian members on PDF and on internet do have a class. Unfortunately that class is all low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

WAAR: Breaking All Records, WAAR crossed 71 Million/7.1 Crores in just 5 Days! 







We are a nation who can surprise....thumbs up for the revival

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

I have read on FB that in 7 days it has made around 9 crore rs net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Not all but most Indian members on PDF and on internet do have a class. Unfortunately that class is all low.



Given the upside down perspective of most Pakistani members about the world, Thanks


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Given the upside down perspective of most Pakistani members about the world, Thanks



I said on internet.


----------



## RangerPK

Areesh said:


> Not all but most Indian members on PDF and on internet do have a class. Unfortunately that class is all low.



India and Indians are synonymous with garbage after all. Their low character has earned them the reputation of garbage lying around on the internet. e.g This site. There is more Indian garbage on this site than the moderators to clean it up...




Areesh said:


> I said on internet.



No not just that. In all aspects of life

Anyways. coming back to the topic, which this Indian trash is trying to derail...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## junaid1

doppelganger said:


> There should have been an ISI guy romancing a RAW femme fatale also. Learn from Bollywood. There has to be a love interest, and better if your man gets the enemy's woman. Nothing massages the male nationalistic ego better.


veer zara kje yad aa gytew haghaha................


----------



## RangerPK

WAAR Ratings on IMDb is 8.3 out of 10.

Waar (2013) - IMDb


----------



## La ResistanceZ




----------



## Patriots

La ResistanceZ said:


>




Waar brings this



for Indians


----------



## Major Sam

A review by Indian media 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151729883781243


----------



## queerbait

Patriots said:


> Waar brings this
> 
> 
> 
> for Indians



Whoa....you guys are insecure....you make one movie and think whole India is green with envy.I willl say this, if you
guys are so confident about your film industry, then ban all the Bollywood films in your country...next thing we know...you will be begging for them.


----------



## jha

*Is Waar a hit?*



> The long-awaited action film ‘_Waar_’, released over Eid, has become the talk of the cinematic world in Pakistan, for both positive and negative reasons. The film has deeply polarised viewers over its artistic merits and ideological positions. There is no doubt, however, that massive numbers of people have flocked into cinemas to see for themselves what the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> *The astounding first few days’ box office of the film Waar – it grossed over 7.1 crores in the first five days alone, breaking all previous records thanks to an aggressive push from its distributors and an unusually long spell of holidays – has led to a number of people declaring the film a ‘super hit’ or ‘blockbuster’. Unfortunately, most people who talk in terms of hits and flops have little actual understanding of the terms and use them rather loosely as a reflection of intangible ‘media buzz’ rather than in economic terms.*
> 
> In most of the world, where films are an established and regular business, terms such as ‘hit’ or ‘flop’ are intricately tied in with the cost of the film. So for example, a very low budget film such as_Zinda Bhaag_, were it to earn 4 crores might put it into the category of a hit, whereas a very high budget film such as_Besharam_ grossing even 60 crores in India (as it has) still classifies it as a flop.
> 
> The simplest explanation of the oft-used box-offices phrases is provided by the trade section of the Indian film web-site koimoi.com which details them as follows:
> 
> 
> *A ‘Flop’ is a film that does not recover even 50 per cent of its cost.*
> *A ‘Losing’ film is one that does not recover its cost but loses less than 50 per cent of the investment.*
> *An ‘Average’ film (box office-wise) is one that barely covers its investment.*
> *A ‘Plus’ film is one that recovers its investment and some profit on top of it.*
> *A ‘Hit’ film is one that doubles the investment of its producers.*
> *A ‘Super-Hit’ (or ‘Blockbuster’) film is one that earns at least 250 per cent of its initial investment for its producer.*
> Before one makes an assessment of the status of a film based on its box office earnings, one needs to know two additional things. The first is obviously the cost of production. Most producers will inevitably exaggerate the costs and it is often the single-most difficult figure to obtain accurately. However, experienced filmmakers can often make fairly reasonable assessments (after seeing a film) of the range of what the film should have cost if there were no absurd wastages. _The second thing that one needs to know is that in Pakistan, producers only receive about 30-35 per cent of the total box office gross of a film. The rest goes to the cinema owners (the exhibitors), the distributors and in publicity costs._
> 
> *Now let’s take a look at the economics of Waar. According to the initial claims of the producers, the production cost of the film was 20 crore rupees (US$2 million). This would mean that the film would need to gross between 57 and 66 crores rupees at the box office for the producers just to break even (an ‘average’ film in box office terms). For Waar to be considered a ‘Hit’ it would need to gross between 114 crore and 133 crore rupees. For it to be a ‘Super-Hit’ or ‘Blockbuster’ it would need to earn at least 150 crores.
> 
> *
> Given the small cinema circuit Pakistan has been reduced to because of the breaking down of theatres over the last decades, the highest grossing film in recent times in Pakistan was Shoaib Mansoor’s _Bol_ (2011). That grossed about 12 crores only. The highest grossing film in Pakistan’s history was Syed Noor’s Punjabi film _Choorriyaan_ (1998) which has grossed about 20 crore rupees over its lifetime. Given this history and the fact that currently only about 30-odd cinemas in Pakistan actually return a profit, it is next to impossible for _Waar_ to even recover its supposed investment, to say nothing of being a box-office hit.
> 
> But what if the film cost less? And what about earnings from international markets?
> 
> Let’s assume for a minute that the producers of _Waar_ have been wildly exaggerating the cost of their film (actually a fairly standard practice in film industries in Pakistan and India). And let’s also subtract the cost of the military man-hours, chopper fuel, logistics, equipment, maintenance, munitions, etc. that the Pakistan army provided the film free of cost, which are likely unaccounted for and will be paid out of tax-payers’ pockets. What if the film actually cost only 6 crores?
> *
> It’s important to understand that a 6 crore film would still be the most expensive film ever produced in Pakistan. But the film would still need to gross between 17 and 20 crores just to break even. This is still a tough ask but at least opens up a possibility for the film to recover its basic investment on actors, professional crew, equipment rentals, food and lodging, post-production, music, special effects, processing and prints, especially if it manages a good run in places such as UAE and the UK (both of which have substantial Pakistani populations). It is unlikely to find a release in the lucrative Indian market because of its anti-India story line and in pure economic terms it would still not recover the ‘real’ expenditure on the film. In the most optimistic scenario, Waar can only be an ‘Average’ to ‘Plus’ film at the box office.*


----------



## Patriots

queerbait said:


> Whoa....you guys are insecure....you make one movie and think whole India is green with envy.I willl say this, if you
> guys are so confident about your film industry, then ban all the Bollywood films in your country...next thing we know...you will be begging for them.




India made thousands of propaganda movies but Pakistani didn't got bothered single time ... But Pakistan has made one movie and you are started crying immediately ...............


----------



## Johny D

can anyone pls give me link to watch this movie online?


----------



## ali_raza

a good movie indeed....btw indians should understand that pakistani psychi is very different from indians,where some hero can kick a man to death and peoples admiring that.and a single man getting 100 bullets and still on the fight till end.but pakistanis are a bit realistics.. so get a breath dudes its just a movie.PA is not going to invade u by just a movie lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

Areesh said:


> I have read on FB that in 7 days it has made around 9 crore rs net.



It means it will easily recover it investment ........


----------



## Johny D

koi pls muje link dedo to watch this movie online...


----------



## WAQAS119

WAAR has scored 8.6 on IMDB. That is mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

JD_In said:


> koi pls muje link dedo to watch this movie online...



Maine khud link bohat talash kiya lekin nahi mila  Phir cinema mai jaakar dekhni pari


----------



## ali_raza

pese kharch karo yar. help pakistani industry to revive.change ur narrative of piracy..jag pakistani jag...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Patriots said:


> India made thousands of propaganda movies but Pakistani didn't got bothered single time ... But Pakistan has made one movie and you are started crying immediately ...............



Did t come in your dreams that we are crying, if criticism of a film for its plot is called crying, then the whole wold cries over one film or other....for that matter only we indians in forum like these know about this movie.....dude the rest of indii has no clue about it.I understand its a big deal for pakistan to make a first decent big budget movie and they want to feel important....and how do they do that,by making it sound like whole india is concerned about it...whereas most of us don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Johny D

Patriots said:


> Maine khud link bohat talash kiya lekin nahi mila  Phir cinema mai jaakar dekhni pari


arey yar yaha India mein multiplex mein to nahi lagi...so have no choice den to watch it online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

queerbait said:


> Did t come in your dreams that we are crying, if criticism of a film for its plot is called crying, then the whole wold cries over one film or other....for that matter only we indians in forum like these know about this movie.....dude the rest of indii has no clue about it.I understand its a big deal for pakistan to make a first decent big budget movie and they want to feel important....and how do they do that,by making it sound like whole india is concerned about it...whereas most of us don't give a shit about it.




This 14 mins video on single Pakistani movie is proving that kahi kuch jal raha hai :p

See the video & enjoy 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151729883781243

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriots

JD_In said:


> arey yar yaha India mein multiplex mein to nahi lagi...so have no choice den to watch it online



I understand but I think its pirated print couldn't be leaked ..........


----------



## Johny D

koi link share karo bhai...


----------



## Patriots

JD_In said:


> koi link share karo bhai...



Dear mujhay tau wakai online link nahi mil saka ... You will have to wait till producer would release in on DVD ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## queerbait

Patriots said:


> This 14 mins video on single Pakistani movie is proving that kahi kuch jal raha hai :p
> 
> See the video & enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151729883781243



Yup that our media trying to gain Trp's....but as an indian living in india i can assure you that most of us don't give a flying f***k about the movie.


----------



## Patriots

queerbait said:


> Yup that our media trying to gain Trp's....but as an indian living in india i can assure you that most of us don't give a flying f***k about the movie.



And I was telling about f***king Indian media not whole nation ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

its Awsome Film as describe on internet and Electronic Media. i am waiting eagerly for its release in Dubai. its very shameful for our Media specially GEO who praising Bollywood Films all the Time but they never said a word about this Film.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

from trailer it looked like a typical masala movie. Can anybody post a proper review? (story/acting/camera/dialogue )


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Kompromat

http://www.canindia.com/2013/10/box-office-pakistani-film-waar-beats-akshay-kumars-boss/

http://www.scotsman.com/news/world/pakistan-s-big-budget-film-waar-is-box-office-hit-1-3158589

http://tribune.com.pk/story/622392/box-office-history-racing-to-rs150m-milestone-in-9-days/

http://www.canindia.com/2013/10/ant...ukh-khans-chennai-express-record-in-pakistan/

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...26-Oct-2013/waar-shows-rocky-pak-india-affair


----------



## ark80

i ve watched the movie last night its awesome great did great work not like indian border and indian third grade movie abusing at borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangerPK

jha said:


> *Is Waar a hit?*



Yeah, these A-holes are crying all over the place. Its hard to come across news about Waar in which Indians are not crying in the comment section. These people really are this pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Patriots said:


> This 14 mins video on single Pakistani movie is proving that kahi kuch jal raha hai :p
> 
> See the video & enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151729883781243






Patriots said:


> And I was telling about f***king Indian media not whole nation ..........



It seems when Indians are confronted with why they are crying so much about a Pakistani movie, they go into denial mood when they realize how pathetic they really are. This just shows you their psychology. Its annoying. Not even this Pakistani site is safe from their low class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Just In ::: WAAR's IMDB rating *8.9*


----------



## WAQAS119

*More praise from across the border.*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXhOP2yIcAA8Scy.png:large

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## JonAsad

> Famous Indian film director & producer Ram Gopal Verma tweeted:
> *Ram Gopal Varma* @RGVzoomin1h
> After seeing 'Waar' i honestly feel us indian film makers should get off our assumed high horses and look at pakistani films seriously
> 
> 
> *Ram Gopal Varma* @RGVzoomin1h
> Saw pakistani film 'Waar ' ..stunned beyond belief..i just want to leave direction nd go to pakistan to assist its director Bilal Lashari
> 
> Retweeted by parishey chaudhry
> *Ram Gopal Varma* @RGVzoomin6m
> I hear @blashahari ws asst of @shomanmansoor..aftr seeing both films I feel @shomanmansoorshud now assist @blashahari nd I wn2 b 2nd asst
> 
> *Ram Gopal Varma* @RGVzoomin1h
> Sharuk khan being the biggest star there nd chennai express having a record of 9 million on first day Bilal lashari's Waar collected 11.4
> 
> *Ram Gopal Varma* @RGVzoomin1h
> 
> Hey if anyone out there in pakistan knows Mr.Bilal Lashari personally can you please convey to him my regards and congratulations



Any one has the link to torrent?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## La ResistanceZ

Till about a fortnight ago, Shah Rukh Khan's Don 2 held the record for having the biggest opening in cinemas across Pakistan. Now, that honour goes to Waar, a home-grown indie production by first-time filmmaker Bilal Lashari. Less than a week after its release, Waar has already made more money than Don 2 — at PKR 71 million. Since its budget of PKR 220 million is very high for a Pakistani movie, Waar will have to keep the cash registers ringing for another week or so before it can be declared a hit. For now, the film is having a dream run at the box office.

An unlikely success, the film, with a star cast of Shaan Shahid, Shamoon Abbasi, Ali Azmat, Meesha Shafi and Aisha Khan, has none of the staples of a masala movie — no song and dance, no light moments and its dialogues are mostly in English and subtitled in Urdu. Set in the backdrop of terrorist attacks in Pakistan, it shows India's RAW backing the violence. While the film has been criticised as "propaganda", its director, Bilal Lashari, 31, a film graduate from San Francisco's Academy of Art University, who has earlier directed music videos for pop stars like Atif Aslam and the Mekaal Hassan Band and briefly assisted director Shoaib Mansoor during the making of his acclaimed film Khuda Kay Liye (2007), says the element of "spectacle" accounts for the film's success. Excerpts from an interview:

Why did you choose to make a film on terrorism? Critics say you chose the subject because you were allegedly financed by the ISPR (Inter-Services Public Relations, the communication arm of Pakistan's Armed Forces)...

Waar happened because of its producer Dr Hassan Waqas Rana's interest in the subject. I was interested in making an action film and terrorism is a very relevant topic in Pakistan. It's also a very international topic. We wanted to create a foreign market for the film.

The film has generated two kinds of parallel discussions — on the one hand, there are the masses who are raving about the quality of action sequences, Amir Munawwar's background score and Qayaas's soundtrack, and, on the other, there are people who are discussing and debating its subject.

Do you think your music videos Hungami halaat for Atif Aslam and Islamabad for Abrarul Haq were precursors to Waar in terms of their political content?

Well, the videos are political satires. In that sense, yes, you can say that. But, living in the Pakistan today, you cannot ignore the various issues plaguing the country. You are bound to be affected by them in one way or the other. An artist is more sensitive to his surroundings, so he must express himself in his work. Ali Azmat's Bum paata and Ali Gul Pir's Wadere ka beta are other examples of musicians talking about corruption and terrorism in their own distinct way.

Critics of Waar have called the film sheer propaganda. How do you respond to that?

I won't contest the fact that the subject could have been handled more subtly. One way of going about it would have been to play safe and not be overt about the message. The masses have reacted very positively (to the film). Jingoism has become Waar's strength, so to say.

Why are the dialogues mostly in English? At places, it seems rather unrealistic. For instance, when a (seemingly) illiterate militant in some remote part of Waziristan speaks in English.

Mera dil toh yehi chahta tha (I would have liked) that this film be in Urdu entirely, but, again, this wasn't about my personal opinion. We had discussions with the producer (who is also the scriptwriter of the film) and, eventually, it was decided that those dialogues which say something important to the international community shall be in English.

Having said that, I must say that my style of filmmaking is not dialogue-driven; it is visual-based. In my view, Waar is more visual than a talkie. But I must also confess that I could never imagine such an overwhelming response from the people.

Do you plan to release the film abroad?

Yes, we do. We are talking to distributors. We haven't come up with a final date, though. I understand that there is a strong buzz about the film, in the UAE, for instance. We want to cash in on that.

What place do you see for Waar in the international market, given that it is strictly a Pakistani view of the terror story?

At the end of the day, it's a film and it should be enjoyed as such; it's not a documentary on terrorism.

How difficult was it for you to put together a production team in Pakistan where there aren't many trained technicians?

It was very hard. Even the production company (Mindworks) didn't have any relevant film experience. I had to train my team for a while. But I am glad everybody worked with dedication and treated it as their home production. I made my musicians do the music at least five times over, but none of them got tired or wanted to give up.

Tell us briefly about your early film influences.

I remember Back to the Future and Forrest Gump had a huge impact on me when I was growing up. These two films introduced me to the magic of cinema.

Have you moved on to your next project?

Well, mentally, I have. I can't reveal much about it at the moment but it'll definitely be a departure from my previous work.

Will it have songs and dances?

No, I don't think so. I believe we shouldn't try to copy Bollywood; naach-gaana is their thing, they do it best. I want my next film to be bigger and more exciting. It should have more than just the 'wow' factor.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/-jingoism-has-become-waar-s-strength-/1187687/4


----------



## Kompromat

WAAR has broken ALL records.


----------



## Alpha1

Ok let me show off, this is my best friend's uncle's (chachu) Movie


----------



## SHAMK9

hinduguy said:


> from trailer it looked like a typical masala movie. Can anybody post a proper review? (story/acting/camera/dialogue )


What part of it seemed "masala"?


----------



## livingdead

SHAMK9 said:


> What part of it seemed "masala"?


I dont remember.... saw the trailer ages ago when it was posted...


----------



## Slayer786

I dont know why all the hostility from Indians. if they can make fantasies like Border and LOC which did not happen as they depicted. Then why cant we make Waar?

If you dont like it, then dont watch it. Simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

I will definitely see the film if it is released here just to see what is all this hooplah. Looks like our top director Ram Gopal Verma is also smitten by this film. 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/622921/waar-struck-ram-gopal-varma-gushes-over-lasharis-blockbuster/


----------



## Kompromat

@Slayer786

Indians have presented us as an evil for as long as i can remember, we take a laugh at those crackpots and move on. Indians don't have that ability as we do. And yes, its very very enjoyable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Aeronaut said:


> @Slayer786
> 
> Indians have presented us as an evil for as long as i can remember,* we take a laugh at those crackpots and move on. Indians don't have that ability as we do*. And yes, its very very enjoyable



We do have the ability !!!! and the reason most of Indians want to watch the movie


----------



## Areesh

Watched the movie today in 10 pm show at atrium cinema. As expected it was a houseful. My top three favorite scenes from the movie the are:

1 When they rescued the Chinese guy from the terrorists. Loved the Ehtasham disguise as a beggar in that scene.

2 When Shan was interrogating the terrorists.

3 When Ehtasham drove the truck away from the other soldiers singing national anthem. 

Good movie. Worth watching. I would give it 7/10.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

Srinivas said:


> We do have the ability !!!! and the reason most of Indians want to watch the movie



The Internet is filled with Indian tears over this movie... Lol..


----------



## BATMAN

RangerPK said:


> The Internet is filled with Indian tears over this movie... Lol..


 
Indians are paid back in there own coins... why cry now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Areesh said:


> Watched the movie today in 10 pm show at atrium cinema. As expected it was a houseful. My top three favorite scenes from the movie the are:
> 
> 1 When they rescued the Chinese guy from the terrorists. Loved the Ehtasham disguise as a beggar in that scene.
> 
> 2 When Shan was interrogating the terrorists.
> 
> 3 When Ehtasham drove the truck away from the other soldiers singing national anthem.
> 
> Good movie. Worth watching. I would give it 7/10.


Tuno ALLAH poche ( KHUD movie dekh lei baki ke liye kyun spoil kar rahe  zalim insan No clue when this movie will be available in Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jung

99.9% of the indians don't have any clue about this movie called WAAR because we don't watch pakistani movies where as more than 90% of pakistani's watch indian movies so we don't give a shit about this movie....Pakistani's should thank indian media for free publicity LOL.... Its good that pakistani cinema is on stage of revival all the best to them...


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Really Happy for the success of the movie, Waar. I doubt it will ever release in the US cinemas but will surely buy the dvd or blu-Ray when it's available. 

To Indian posters who are saying it's the first ever professional Pakistani film, you're dead wrong. Pakistan film industry, in it's prime during the 60's and 70's, produces some if the best movies and storyline and music to date. There is a huge catalog of classic Urdu movies. So, Pakistan isn't new to quality filmmaking, FYI.

Having said that, however, I do believe that the goal shouldn't be to start a bombardment of big-budget overly patriotic movies. Just as the first batch of anti-Pakistan movies found huge success with Indian audience - and later on started to fail at the box office. Same fait will await anti-India movies in Pakistan. 

Audience can only respond to such movies to an extent - a very short extent. After that they start looking for entertainment value. After all, we go to the cinemas to watch movies and be entertained, not to fight a war.

So, I do hope, my countrymen start looking for fresh ideas and storylines for public and not rely too much on their sentiments and emotions to cash in on. Otherwise this revival of our cinemas could be short lived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Darth Vader said:


> Tuno ALLAH poche ( KHUD movie dekh lei baki ke liye kyun spoil kar rahe  zalim insan No clue when this movie will be available in Europe



Hahaha :evilsmile


----------



## Slayer786

Jung said:


> 99.9% of the indians don't have any clue about this movie called WAAR because we don't watch pakistani movies where as more than 90% of pakistani's watch indian movies so we don't give a shit about this movie....Pakistani's should thank indian media for free publicity LOL.... Its good that pakistani cinema is on stage of revival all the best to them...




Why are you guys so insecure? One of you guys claim that most indians would love to watch this movie, and now u claim that majority will not watch it. Make up your minds. 
Just remember that it is a movie, made for entertainment. Dont worry too much. 
Get some popcorns and watch it with an open mind, otherwise dont. No one is forcing you to. 

And by the way, I know many indians in Dubai and here in Auckland who have told me that they enjoy watching Pakistani dramas a lot. And they accept that they are much better than indian dramas. Accept it with a pinch of salt.

Thankyou very much.


----------



## BATMAN

iPhone said:


> Really Happy for the success of the movie, Waar. I doubt it will ever release in the US cinemas but will surely buy the dvd or blu-Ray when it's available.
> 
> To Indian posters who are saying it's the first ever professional Pakistani film, you're dead wrong. Pakistan film industry, in it's prime during the 60's and 70's, produces some if the best movies and storyline and music to date. There is a huge catalog of classic Urdu movies. So, Pakistan isn't new to quality filmmaking, FYI.
> 
> Having said that, however, I do believe that the goal shouldn't be to start a bombardment of big-budget overly patriotic movies. Just as the first batch of anti-Pakistan movies found huge success with Indian audience - and later on started to fail at the box office. Same fait will await anti-India movies in Pakistan.
> 
> Audience can only respond to such movies to an extent - a very short extent. After that they start looking for entertainment value. After all, we go to the cinemas to watch movies and be entertained, not to fight a war.
> 
> So, I do hope, my countrymen start looking for fresh ideas and storylines for public and not rely too much on their sentiments and emotions to cash in on. Otherwise this revival of our cinemas could be short lived.


US previous blocked 'Tere bin laden' using its resources in Zardari regime.
This is exactly, why the producers of 'WAAR' delayed the movie, until departure of Asif Ali Zardari.
Things are turning upside down for US, since the departure of Zardari... this is why Sharif has been called upon in haste.
In coming days, you will see lot of pacifying of Pakistan, by both Indians and US. The announcement of release of re-imbursement of costs of WOT was one step in same direction.
Keep watching, the real events in country would be equally thrilling as the movie.... and terrorists are soon going to disintegrate, like they never existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

That was a really great interview with Mr Pirzada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Imran Khan said:


> khud per aya to pata chala that is what counter man which we lack . steel will cut another steel
> 
> 
> 
> *sab chalta hai babu we will soon include item songs in our movies tab dekhna *




Hell No. I hope we don't drop down to that level...


----------



## RangerPK

*Khayaal, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 6, Episode 1 *






If I am not mistaken a version of this song was in the movie Waar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is fantastic movie... I'll watch 2nd time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

NATO nations, Israel, USA and India work inside Pakistan and as usual Pakistan points fingers at India, which is funny .
Why not show the CIA Raymond davies operations and other western nations terror activities against Pakistan in a movie like WAAR and release world wide ???
Any way the movie is 70 % in English according to the reports .i.e to show Pakistan is a good way infront of the world.
Pakistan is simply afraid to point fingers at real culprits and as usual do some stunts against India.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Srinivas said:


> NATO nations, Israel, USA and India work inside Pakistan and as usual Pakistan points fingers at India, which is funny .
> Why not show the CIA Raymond davies operations and other western nations terror activities against Pakistan in a movie like WAAR and release world wide ???
> Any way the movie is 70 % in English according to the reports .i.e to show Pakistan is a good way infront of the world.
> Pakistan is simply afraid to point fingers at real culprits and as usual do some stunts against India.



India is a nation which celebrates Indian state sponsered mass murderers like Sirbhji Singh, who killed 11 Pakistani innocent civilians in cold blood. And these Indians celebrate him as their "Hero" This just shows you the psychology of Indians. Their mass murderers are their Heroes...

Indians violate LoC, and kill innocent Kashmiris on Pakistani side regularly, as if they are not satisfied of killing innocent Kashmiris in their occupation....

Indians support organizations like BLA against Pakistan, finance them, and give their leaders Asylum.

Almost no neighbour of India has good relation with her. India has been involved in proxy war with her neighbours one way or another. This is its trait.

Indians make anti Pakistan propoganda movies, no fcks are given by Pakistanis.

A waar, movie is made, not even released in India and no pirated version available on the internet, and yet... Indian asses are on fire all over the internet. The internet is being filled with Indian tears.

Are you people really pathetic or what? Disgusting... really.

India is a chronic pain in the subcontinent. Its a fact.

Plus, not to mention the over whelming Indian rubbish on this site, and their unwanted pathetic input...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Regarding sarabjith singh Pakistan waited for almost 25 years to convict a Terorrist(false charges), This case is weak against him .

Indian and Pakistani soldiers kill each other no need to point out India here.

Pakistan supports Haafiz saeed and he openly threatens India cities and Jihad, where as India support is yet to be proven related to BLA.

BD, Myanmar and Srilanka have no problems with India. Bhutan and Nepal are like a another states inside India with no Visa restrictions.

It is the terror policy of Pakistan targetting civilians inside kashmir that made Kashmiri peoples lives miserable , blame it on the incompetent and violent policy of Jihad of Pakistan not India.

Yes there are movies which are anti Pakistani I agree, But since the start of WOT which was initiated by USA Pakistan suffered I am mentioning , why point fingers at India only???






RangerPK said:


> India is a nation which celebrates Indian state sponsered mass murderers like Sirbhji Singh, who killed 11 Pakistani innocent civilians in cold blood. And these Indians celebrate him as their "Hero" This just shows you the psychology of Indians. Their mass murderers are their Heroes...
> 
> Indians violate LoC, and kill innocent Kashmiris on Pakistani side regularly, as if they are not satisfied of killing innocent Kashmiris in their occupation....
> 
> Indians support organizations like BLA against Pakistan, finance them, and give their leaders Asylum.
> 
> Almost no neighbour of India has good relation with her. India has been involved in proxy war with her neighbours one way or another. This is its trait.
> 
> Indians make anti Pakistan propoganda movies, no fcks are given by Pakistanis.
> 
> A waar, movie is made, not even released in India and no pirated version available on the internet, and yet... Indian asses are on fire all over the internet. The internet is being filled with Indian tears.
> 
> Are you people really pathetic or what? Disgusting... really.
> 
> India is a chronic pain in the subcontinent. Its a fact.
> 
> Plus, not to mention the over whelming Indian rubbish on this site, and their unwanted pathetic input...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Srinivas said:


> Regarding sarabjith singh Pakistan waited for almost 25 years to convict a Terorrist(false charges), This case is weak against him .
> 
> Indian and Pakistani soldiers kill each other no need to point out India here.
> 
> Pakistan supports Haafiz saeed and he openly threatens India cities and Jihad, where as India support is yet to be proven related to BLA.
> 
> BD, Myanmar and Srilanka have no problems with India. Bhutan and Nepal are like a another states inside India with no Visa restrictions.
> 
> It is the terror policy of Pakistan targetting civilians inside kashmir that made Kashmiri peoples lives miserable , blame it on the incompetent and violent policy of Jihad of Pakistan not India.
> 
> Yes there are movies which are anti Pakistani I agree, But since the start of WOT which was initiated by USA Pakistan suffered I am mentioning , why point fingers at India only???




Your post proves Indians are intellectually dishonest , delusion and retarded.

India supported Proxy War in Srilanka. Forgot to mention that?Trying to hide in your delusional? Again, Indian delusional liar got caught.

As for your Indian state sponsored mass murdering hero, Sirbhhit, those charges were not false, he killed 11 innocent Pakistani people and his partners which were released turned out to be Indian State Sponsered Agents, as confessed by India.

India illegally occupied Kashmir, and Kashmiris have made this point clear in 65+ years, they do not want to be with India. India has killed innocent civilian protestors for speaking up against for their Rights in recent months. I see you again trying to be in your delusion. Thats ok, you live in your delusions because you people are retarded.

Nepalis often complain about India taking over its territory.. Nepal is a small country, and it can't do anything about it. True mentality of Indians. Shamelessly hiding this fact.

Chinese, Hate you, Bangladeshis don't like you.Nepalis don't like you for stealing their land. Sri Lankans hate you for supporting proxy war in their country. Pakistan hates you, Kashmiris hate you.

Most non Indians on this site hate Indians and think of them as unwanted garbage which keeps poking their noses in threads which is not their business, leading to its derailment.

And oh by the way. Your coward Indian army kill innocent civilian Kashmiris in Indian occupied Kashmiri land, and in your LoC violations . Pakistanis on the other hand, kill your soldiers. There is a difference.


PS: this thread is on a Pakistani site, about a Pakistani movie which is not even released in India. Yet, an Indian is butt hurt crying tears over it, and trying to derail the thread as usual..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

The same India supported Srilanka to remove LTTE can Pakistan do that in Kashmir Issue, If not then better not point your fingers at India.

The remaining post of yours is some what rheotric than truth.



RangerPK said:


> Your post proves Indians are intellectually dishonest , delusional and retarded.
> 
> India supported Proxy War in Srilanka. Forgot to mention that?Trying to hide in your delusional? Again, Indian delusional liar got caught.
> 
> As for your Indian state sponsored mass murdering hero, Sirbhhit, those charges were not false, he killed 11 innocent Pakistani people and his partners which were released turned out to be Indian State Sponsered Agents, as confessed by India.
> 
> India illegally occupied Kashmir, and Kashmiris have made this point clear in 65+ years, they do not want to be with India. India has killed innocent civilian protestors for speaking up against for their Rights in recent months. I see you again trying to be in your delusion. Thats ok, you live in your delusions because you people are retarded.
> 
> Nepalis often complain about India taking over its territory.. Nepal is a small country, and it can't do anything about it. True mentality of Indians. Shamelessly hiding this fact.
> 
> Chinese, Hate you, Bangladeshis don't like you.Nepalis don't like you for stealing their land. Sri Lankans hate you for supporting proxy war in their country. Pakistan hates you, Kashmiris hate you.
> 
> Most non Indians on this site hate Indians and think of them as unwanted garbage which keeps poking their noses in threads which is not their business, leading to its derailment.
> 
> And oh by the way. Your coward Indian army kill innocent civilian Kashmiris in your occupied land, and in your LoC violations . Pakistanis on the other hand, kill your soldiers. There is a difference.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

About Sirbhit, the RAW agents caught always begin to act innocent. Unless they are slapped. Thats when the truth comes out of their mouth like a flooded geyser. 

Anyway that is not the topic of discussion. Aren't we supposed to be discussing Waar. I believe the things happening in waar do happen to some people. I haven't watched the movie so I cannot say. 

In any case its a pity that our two countries, India and Pakistan cannot enjoy peace. We should really make efforts for peace between our 2 countries or our children will be the ones who suffer because of our stupidity. Neither side currently sees the benefits of peace. India sends RAW agents to Pakistan to frame innocent citizens and Pakistan sends ISI agents to India. We should be trading gifts for gifts instead of trading RAW agents for ISI agents.


----------



## RangerPK

Srinivas said:


> The same India supported Srilanka to remove LTTE can Pakistan do that in Kashmir Issue, If not then better not point your fingers at India.
> 
> The remaining post of yours is some what rheotric than truth.




Great, one more big pile of delusional bullsh1t from an Indian. I do not want to derail this thread. Go cry some where else. Go to your bed and cry under a pillow or something, and spare this site from your unending whinny derailing rant which no body cares about.


----------



## Srinivas

It is you, who is doing the things you have mentioned here in this thread. 


RangerPK said:


> Great, one more big pile of delusional bullsh1t from an Indian. I do not want to derail this thread. Go cry some where else. Go to your bed and cry under a pillow or something, and spare this site from your unending whinny derailing rant which no body cares about.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

farhan_9909 said:


> when will be it available for download on torrent




Mera jgr cha gaya. We are Torrentula


----------



## Patriots

*Making of Waar - Zaid Hamid and Hassan Waqas Rana*
http://tune.pk/video/749102/Making-of-Waar-Zaid-Hamid-and-Hassan-Rana-News-One-26-10-13


----------



## BATMAN

So far, Jang group & GEO have not released a single news of this movie and its day to day business, but they are regularly promoting Indian movies.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Is it true?

Pakistani director Bilal Lashari hopes to bring 'Waar' in India'

A section of media may have termed his film as anti-India. However,31 year old debutant director Bilal Lashari believes that a lot is being read between the lines without much ado. Though he confesses that there is a subtle hint of select Indian characters causing trouble in Pakistan, Bilal re-emphasises that his is not a propaganda film and has to be looked as a 'high quality' entertainer.

"Even I was amazed when I came across an entire 15 minute long video feature that insinuated that _Waar_ was anti-India. That is not the case. It is a patriotic film and that's about it. As a matter of fact a few amongst those who have seen the film wondered why the Indian angle was so subtle. They felt that I should have been a lot more vocal. However that's not the way I wanted to narrate the story of _Waar_. If you run an agenda like this for a film, it won't necessarily form connect with the audience. There is a lot more that needs to go in a story than throw in pointers that are provocative," says Bilal from Pakistan. 

Though the promo of _Waar_ never once calls out India as the 'dushmanmulk', the fact that Indian intelligence RAW features prominently in Bilal's film has made a few suspicious around the eventual content. Ironically, the film has been released only in Pakistan so far and hence the only possible source of anyone forming an opinion of any sorts was via pirated copies or online download of illegal software. 

"We are now looking at the film being released internationally so that it reached out to a larger set of audience and its true worth is seen," says Bilal whose film is enjoying an IMDB rating of over 9 and after beating the opening day record of _Chennai Express_, is also the highest Pakistani film grosser ever. 

When questioned about the probability of film making it to the Indian theatres despite its volatile content, Bilal says, "I am hopeful that happens. I don't see any reason why that should be a problem. We are in talks with distributors internationally." 

It is also expected though that _Waar_ may be chopped heavily, if at all it makes it to India, with Censors coming tough on it. 

Bilal continues in a soft spoken tone, "As I said earlier, the film has a lot to tell on it's own than focus on any agenda or propaganda. _*I am willing to make adjustments to the copy that reaches India." *_

Considering the fact that at least two Pakistani films in last few years, _Bol_ and _Khuda Kay Liye_, have made a terrific impact with Indian audience, _Waar_ could well be a welcome addition.

Source: http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/movies/features/type/view/id/5710

@bold: Is it true? Can anyone confirm this?Whts the whole point if the movie is to be adjusted to be released in India? I am assuming they might change the name of Laxmi and Ramal..to not show them as Indians..Why change the whole theme of the movie just for its release in India?Can u confirm if this story is true or Indian media has twisted his words?Plzz confirm..if u can @Alpha1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

i hope to see it soon over here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Farah Sohail said:


> Is it true?
> 
> Pakistani director Bilal Lashari hopes to bring 'Waar' in India'
> 
> A section of media may have termed his film as anti-India. However,31 year old debutant director Bilal Lashari believes that a lot is being read between the lines without much ado. Though he confesses that there is a subtle hint of select Indian characters causing trouble in Pakistan, Bilal re-emphasises that his is not a propaganda film and has to be looked as a 'high quality' entertainer.
> 
> "Even I was amazed when I came across an entire 15 minute long video feature that insinuated that _Waar_ was anti-India. That is not the case. It is a patriotic film and that's about it. As a matter of fact a few amongst those who have seen the film wondered why the Indian angle was so subtle. They felt that I should have been a lot more vocal. However that's not the way I wanted to narrate the story of _Waar_. If you run an agenda like this for a film, it won't necessarily form connect with the audience. There is a lot more that needs to go in a story than throw in pointers that are provocative," says Bilal from Pakistan.
> 
> Though the promo of _Waar_ never once calls out India as the 'dushmanmulk', the fact that Indian intelligence RAW features prominently in Bilal's film has made a few suspicious around the eventual content. Ironically, the film has been released only in Pakistan so far and hence the only possible source of anyone forming an opinion of any sorts was via pirated copies or online download of illegal software.
> 
> "We are now looking at the film being released internationally so that it reached out to a larger set of audience and its true worth is seen," says Bilal whose film is enjoying an IMDB rating of over 9 and after beating the opening day record of _Chennai Express_, is also the highest Pakistani film grosser ever.
> 
> When questioned about the probability of film making it to the Indian theatres despite its volatile content, Bilal says, "I am hopeful that happens. I don't see any reason why that should be a problem. We are in talks with distributors internationally."
> 
> It is also expected though that _Waar_ may be chopped heavily, if at all it makes it to India, with Censors coming tough on it.
> 
> Bilal continues in a soft spoken tone, "As I said earlier, the film has a lot to tell on it's own than focus on any agenda or propaganda. _*I am willing to make adjustments to the copy that reaches India." *_
> 
> Considering the fact that at least two Pakistani films in last few years, _Bol_ and _Khuda Kay Liye_, have made a terrific impact with Indian audience, _Waar_ could well be a welcome addition.
> 
> Source: http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/movies/features/type/view/id/5710
> 
> @bold: Is it true? Can anyone confirm this?Whts the whole point if the movie is to be adjusted to be released in India? I am assuming they might change the name of Laxmi and Ramal..to not show them as Indians..Why change the whole theme of the movie just for its release in India?Can u confirm if this story is true or Indian media has twisted his words?Plzz confirm..if u can @Alpha1



I have heard this so myself. The movie is set to be released in 20 countries, and according to some European news channel, some western countries are showing interest in getting the rights to this movie so they can show it in their cinemas.

From what I understand, if Indians want to watch it. They can if they want too. If certain elements of the movie hurt their butts to much, then the director is ready to compromise with the censorship board of India, for the Indian release.


----------



## Farah Sohail

RangerPK said:


> I have heard this so myself. The movie is set to be released in 20 countries, and according to some European news channel, some western countries are showing interest in getting the rights to this movie so they can show it in their cinemas.
> 
> From what I understand, if Indians want to watch it. They can if they want too. If certain elements of the movie hurt their butts to much, then the director is ready to compromise with the censorship board of India, for the Indian release.



I think this should not happen..it will change the whole theme of the film...for example if he changes the names of villains to not them show as Indians.. he should be proud of the film and the message he has given in the film.he made this coz he believed in it..If the film is already getting released in 20 plus countries..then he should not really be bothered about release in India..tht it even compromises the message of the film

If anyone here has contact with the director, plzz try to confirm wht he actually meant by it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

I watched the movie few days back and though its an improvement considering the movies produced in Pakistan its not the best. The story is not catchy and its hard to follow it in the movie. They focused much on the effects, emotional stuff, closeups etc it feels like overall movie is collection of different pieces. The militant part of the act was very poor mostly. Shan and aysha khan they were brilliant in there acts. The opening scene of the movie was great but the rest of it was not up to the expectations.


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

List of upcoming movies

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

@SHAMK9 - Phir yaraaa in which of the above movies are you going to act ?


----------



## W.11

i have heard acting wasn't good, but seeing bolly shitt, how bad can it be?


----------



## MohitV

W.11 said:


> i have heard acting wasn't good, but seeing bolly shitt, how bad can it be?




OYE!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

MohitV said:


> OYE!!!!


----------



## MohitV

Darth Vader said:


>


----------



## W.11

@Darth Vader vader mohit is a nice guy don't mind him


----------



## SHAMK9

Armstrong said:


> @SHAMK9 - Phir yaraaa in which of the above movies are you going to act ?


Gidh, its has mona lisa in it, you will play an evil villain and i shall play the part of a hero who rescues her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

MohitV said:


>


----------



## iPhone

How did the movie perform locally? Is it profitable?


----------



## RangerPK




----------



## genmirajborgza786

is the movie available online ?


----------



## RangerPK

*Ali Azmat - Waar movie sound track HD *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

'Waar' makes it way to global cinemas - DAWN.COM


KARACHI: 'Waar' has achieved one massive milestone after the other and created history in Pakistan, reaching nearly $2 million box office collections to date from Pakistan market. ARY Films now takes ‘Waar’ global as anticipation for this movie reaches its peak around the world.

Distributed by ARY Films, ‘Waar’ is written and produced by Dr. Hassan Waqas Rana while the young and talented Bilal Lashari has directed the movie. The star cast of ‘Waar’ includes a mix of industry veterans and newcomers: Superstar Shaan plays the lead role in the movie as he becomes the last hope for Pakistan’s security agencies to battle against the vicious opponent Shamoon Abbasi. Hamza Ali Abbasi, Aisha Khan, Ali Azmat, Misha Shafi, Kamran Lashari and Nadeem Abbas Rana make the rest of the cast of the movie.

“After the gigantic success of Waar in Pakistan, we are now going to take it to the global stage. I believe that Waar has started a new era where we will be making world class movies and our talent will be appreciated around the world!” said Salman Iqbal, President and Founder, ARY Digital Network.

“The cinema goers in Pakistan have given their verdict; they have made Waar the most successful movie in the history of the country. Now it’s time to show the world what we have made and what we are proud of. The countless queries from around the world which we are receiving about Waar tell us that it will do equally great in other markets as well”, said Mohammad Jerjees Seja, CEO, ARY Digital Network.

“It is heartening to receive such overwhelming response from the Pakistani audience and now I look forward to a positive response from other international box offices as well” said Dr. Hassan Waqas Rana while sharing his thoughts on his movie going to global markets.

“Waar is a movie made for the Pakistanis, by the Pakistanis and of the Pakistanis. It is great to see that people can see through that and are admiring the efforts put into this movie by the entire team. This is for the dawn of new Pakistani cinema! And it’s a dedication to all those brave men who sacrificed their lives to protect the sovereignty of Pakistan.”

Pleased with the success of his debut movie, Bilal Lashari, Director of the movie ‘Waar’ said, “I’m grateful to each and every person that made the effort to go to the cinema and appreciate my movie. I’m hoping for the same level of appreciation from the international market. ‘Waar’ will always remain close to my heart and it is motivating to see the kind of response that my first movie is receiving. I thoroughly enjoyed the movie making experience and will continue to make movies on issues that I believe should be brought to the fore.”

While showing his satisfaction with the movie the Pakistani superstar Shan Shahid said “After doing a movie like Waar, the biggest dream of my life has been fulfilled!” Shan pointed out that it was his dream that the best of the country collaborated to produce, direct, promote and distribute a movie to prove to the world that great films can be made in Pakistan as well. He appreciated the efforts made by ARY Films, the director, the producer and exhibitors to support Pakistani cinema.

With the phenomenal response that ‘Waar’ continues to receive from the audience in Pakistan, there remains no doubt that it will receive tremendous response globally as well and it will continue to enthral the audiences with its magic wherever it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

*'Waar' on it's way to global cinemas*





*KARACHI: 'Waar' has achieved one massive milestone after the other and created history in Pakistan, reaching nearly $2 million box office collections to date from Pakistan market. ARY Films now takes ‘Waar’ global as anticipation for this movie reaches its peak around the world.*

Distributed by ARY Films, ‘Waar’ is written and produced by Dr. Hassan Waqas Rana while the young and talented Bilal Lashari has directed the movie. The star cast of ‘Waar’ includes a mix of industry veterans and newcomers: Superstar Shaan plays the lead role in the movie as he becomes the last hope for Pakistan’s security agencies to battle against the vicious opponent Shamoon Abbasi. Hamza Ali Abbasi, Aisha Khan, Ali Azmat, Misha Shafi, Kamran Lashari and Nadeem Abbas Rana make the rest of the cast of the movie.

“After the gigantic success of Waar in Pakistan, we are now going to take it to the global stage. I believe that Waar has started a new era where we will be making world class movies and our talent will be appreciated around the world!” said Salman Iqbal, President and Founder, ARY Digital Network.

“The cinema goers in Pakistan have given their verdict; they have made Waar the most successful movie in the history of the country. Now it’s time to show the world what we have made and what we are proud of. The countless queries from around the world which we are receiving about Waar tell us that it will do equally great in other markets as well”, said Mohammad Jerjees Seja, CEO, ARY Digital Network.

“It is heartening to receive such overwhelming response from the Pakistani audience and now I look forward to a positive response from other international box offices as well” said Dr. Hassan Waqas Rana while sharing his thoughts on his movie going to global markets.

“Waar is a movie made for the Pakistanis, by the Pakistanis and of the Pakistanis. It is great to see that people can see through that and are admiring the efforts put into this movie by the entire team. This is for the dawn of new Pakistani cinema! And it’s a dedication to all those brave men who sacrificed their lives to protect the sovereignty of Pakistan.”

Pleased with the success of his debut movie, Bilal Lashari, Director of the movie ‘Waar’ said, “I’m grateful to each and every person that made the effort to go to the cinema and appreciate my movie. I’m hoping for the same level of appreciation from the international market. ‘Waar’ will always remain close to my heart and it is motivating to see the kind of response that my first movie is receiving. I thoroughly enjoyed the movie making experience and will continue to make movies on issues that I believe should be brought to the fore.”

While showing his satisfaction with the movie the Pakistani superstar Shan Shahid said “After doing a movie like Waar, the biggest dream of my life has been fulfilled!” Shan pointed out that it was his dream that the best of the country collaborated to produce, direct, promote and distribute a movie to prove to the world that great films can be made in Pakistan as well. He appreciated the efforts made by ARY Films, the director, the producer and exhibitors to support Pakistani cinema.

With the phenomenal response that ‘Waar’ continues to receive from the audience in Pakistan, there remains no doubt that it will receive tremendous response globally as well and it will continue to enthral the audiences with its magic wherever it goes.

'Waar' on it's way to global cinemas - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK




----------



## Jungibaaz

iPhone said:


> How did the movie perform locally? Is it profitable?


2 million USD in revenue which is next to nothing.
Break even which is not good in the industry. I reckon they were expecting more, I have to say given the amount of Pakistanis that went to see Bollywood crap like Chennai Express, more revenue would have been made. I am disappointed by the turnout. 

And I know many people watched it online and pirated which is sad and it's killing our own industry.

It's up to us overseas Pakistanis to turn this into a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK




----------



## Umair Nawaz

Dear Waar critics, why so serious?

*Depicting a ‘balanced’ narrative isn’t a mainstream film’s responsibility*

It seems as if most of Pakistan’s esteemed film critics – some sharing their insights via illustrious publications, others generous enough to do so on social media – have never seen a Pakistani movie, a war movie or in some cases any movie, in their lives. While reading the reviews of _Waar_, one feels as if Bilal Lashari has filmed a remake of _Gadar_ for the Pakistani cinema aficionados. But here one does not get to see Shaan uprooting hand pumps or driving a truck like Sebastian Vettel drives his Red Bull.

Unfortunately.

A typical critique of the movie goes somewhat like this: _Waar_ is a propaganda movie. The actors have fake English accents. Pakistanis easily believe conspiracy theories so propaganda is dangerous, especially when it is coupled with fake accents. There is propaganda against India and RAW because the bad guys in the movie are Indians. The Pakistani military and police are showed as good guys because Pakistan Army has funded this propaganda movie. Both the good guys and bad guys in the propaganda film have equally fake accents. The end.

All of the above in impeccably woven words and picturesque expression, of course.

But hang on, the military of one country depicted as the good guys, and the intelligence agency of the rival country as the bad guys in an action thriller? Shocking.

Maybe our knowledgeable film critics have been spoilt by the barrage of cinematic masterstrokes that Lollywood churns out on an annual basis. However, for average Joes like me _Waar_ was a ‘slightly’ better cinematic experience than the Gujjar, Jutt and Goonda flicks that have symbolised Pakistani cinema in recent decades. But the latter, of course, never ever tried to portray Indians as bad guys. Ever.

‘Beggars can’t be choosers’ is an aphorism that one can use for Pakistan in most realms. But we’re easily the most high maintenance beggars the world has ever seen.

Let’s get the obvious off the table first: _Waar_ could have been better. The script could have had more continuity and originality and more focus on character development. Some of the actors could’ve done slightly better jobs and if the film had more realism and less clichés it would’ve been better for the overall product as well. Yup, _Waar_ could definitely have been better.

But can anyone really disagree with the fact that how much better _Waar_ already is from even the best that Pakistan cinema has had to offer, is prodigiously more than how much better it needed to be to earn the label of a genuinely world class film?

One fails to comprehend then, as to why the movie critics would prefer to dedicate 95 percent of their reviews (or tweets) deriding _Waar_ for what they deemed were its criminal shortcomings, the most glaring of which was ‘propaganda’.

Castigating a war movie over propaganda is akin to criticising it for promoting violence or guns. Propaganda, like guns, is an integral tool of war. And while wars were fought when there weren’t any guns, not a single war has been fought in human history that was devoid of propaganda. This is precisely why the lion’s share of Hollywood, Bollywood or war films from any other neck of the woods, have skewed narratives. The same goes for a lot of political action-thrillers.

This year’s _Olympus Has Fallen_, that portrayed what looked like the ‘North Korean Taliban’ targeting the American president and taking over the White House all for the reunification of the Korean Peninsula, did not get mauled by the US critics for its propaganda. And yes _Waar_ is easily better than _Olympus Has Fallen_, a Hollywood movie that had a $70 million budget and starred Morgan Freeman.

_Top Gun, The Fall of Berlin, Propaganda, Bon Voyage, Jud Süß_ and _Border_ are some of the biggest films from their respective countries and were all propaganda movies. Three of the biggest Hollywood successes of last year _Argo, Lincoln_ and _Zero Dark Thirty_ were all pretty blatant propaganda films.

Again, most war movies propagate propaganda, and show only one side of the picture. Even Clint Eastwood needed to make two different movies to depict the _Battle of Iwo Jima_ showcasing American and Japanese viewpoints separately. And this is because highlighting a ‘balanced’ viewpoint in a war film renders its creation futile, and its constancy with the war genre, questionable.

A ‘neutral’ war film would almost always go down the ‘All Quiet on the Western Front’ route, basically becoming an anti-war film.

And it wasn’t as if _Waar_ pretends to unearth any ‘hidden truths’. It depicts what most Pakistanis already believe, what the official stance of the Pakistani government is and puts forward ‘our side of the story’ for the world – hence, the use of the English language in the film.

All those who entered the cinemas believing that India orchestrates terrorism in Pakistan would have left the cinema with the same belief, without any additional ammunition, and those who don’t buy that assertion obviously left the cinemas with their ‘sanity’ intact. However, in the intervening 130 minutes, what both groups of people got was the opportunity to witness some of the best cinematography, action sequences, background score, visual and sound effects in the history of Pakistan cinema to go with the overall entertainment. And entertainment is precisely what the movie had promised and not the depiction of ‘truth’ – probably because it is a mainstream movie and not a documentary.

A question for all those apprehensive about the propaganda in the movie: how many people commenting on _Waar_ in various forums are expressing their gratitude for the film for ‘enlightening them’ about the War on Terror? And how many sound overwhelmed by the cinematic experience conjured by a Pakistani movie? Seemingly, the only people actually affected by _Waar’s_ propaganda are the movie critics clamouring about the aftereffects of the propaganda.

Irony.

Granted, biased narratives need to be replaced by balanced ones, but that is not the responsibility of a mainstream movie. It’s the duty of people in the media and the publications criticising _Waar_ for being too pro-establishment when they have spent decades flying the flags of the military in dictatorial regimes. And who still can’t publish honest pieces about the Pakistan military’s role in the War on Terror, fearing a call from the you know who.

And yet they somehow expected _Waar_ to do that on their behalf.

If you’re hell bent on solely focusing on the narrative presented in the movie, then how about a thumbs up for depicting the Taliban and tribal warlords as terrorists? And how about one for portraying _madrassas_, where Islam is preached and the Quran is taught, as their sanctuaries? Yes, it might have been too obvious an account for the esteemed critics, but one can’t undermine the importance of putting an anti-Taliban narrative in the mainstream. But while the anti-India propaganda was highlighted in all film critiques, the anti-Taliban ‘propaganda’ was ignored, probably because it goes with the personal viewpoints of the critics.

When you’re critiquing a movie, you’re not supposed to judge it in accordance with your own viewpoint, no matter how well qualified it might be. I might be as patriotic as a cactus plant, and _Waar_ might have instilled as much Pakistani nationalism as _Captain America_ generated American nationalism with me, but I can’t deny that _Waar_ would strike a chord with the Pakistani nationalist.

_Waar_ vied to propagate nationalism and patriotism, which in itself is an inherent part of propaganda. Please don’t put the burden of righting the wrongs of our founding fathers, our government or the military on the young shoulders of Bilal Lashari. All he was supposed to do was make a good film. And he ended up making what without a shadow of a doubt is a landmark for Pakistani cinema.

Anyone disagreeing with that is either incredibly prejudiced or suspiciously fond of watching heroines obliterate farmlands with their heavyweight dancing. -

See more at: Dear Waar critics, why so serious? | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ManuZ

RangerPK said:


>




In this interview they are saying both "main hoo shahid afridi and waar" were financial loses...
But i thought waar was a successs....


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ManuZ said:


> In this interview they are saying both "main hoo shahid afridi and waar" were financial loses...
> But i thought waar was a successs....


The film has crossed 20 cror in its first 5 weeks as of now and Budget was of 23 cror. This would have been possible if the film was no more screened in the cinemas as it would have failed to attract audiences. U still cant get its ticket if u dont have a prior show bookings. So this shows that the film is still long way to be taken out from screens in cinemas. Also the film has been approved by UK board to launch its uncensored version in their country as its just gearing up for int. release in more then 25 countries worldwide. So as of now a fool will only say its a financial loss.

Try using ur brain first then believing everything the media tells. 


Jungibaaz said:


> 2 million USD in revenue which is next to nothing.
> Break even which is not good in the industry. I reckon they were expecting more, I have to say given the amount of Pakistanis that went to see Bollywood crap like Chennai Express, more revenue would have been made. I am disappointed by the turnout.
> 
> And I know many people watched it online and pirated which is sad and it's killing our own industry.
> 
> It's up to us overseas Pakistanis to turn this into a success.


i still havnt found its pirated version and i run an advertisement agency. Even if u search internet u wont be able to find a single credible link for its pirated version. I have tried that from every search engine known to me and even have visited some weird named sites like kickass.com for it. But all has been failed.

U may also try it but im confident u wont find it. There maybe some limited pirated copies send to india maybe from where Ram Gopal verma has watched it but i still doubt if the general public can watch it like we used to watch indian movies in CD and VCR when we were young.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Umair Nawaz said:


> The film has crossed 20 cror in its first 5 weeks as of now and Budget was of 23 cror. This would have been possible if the film was no more screened in the cinemas as it would have failed to attract audiences. U still can get its ticket if u dont have a prior show bookings. So this shows that the film is still long way to be taken out from screens in cinemas. Also the film has been approved by UK board to launch its uncensored version in their country as its just gearing up for int. release in more then 25 countries worldwide. So as of now a fool will only say its a financial loss.
> 
> Try using ur brain first then believing everything the media tells.
> i still havnt found its pirated version and i run an advertisement agency. Even if u find search internet u wont be able to find a single credible link for its pirated version. I have tried that from every search engine known to me and even have visited some weird named sites like kickass.com for it. But all has been failed.
> 
> U may also try it but im confident u wont find it. There maybe some limited pirated copies send to india maybe from where Ram Gopal verma has watched it but i still doubt if the general public can watch it like we used to watch indian movies in CD and VCR when we were young.


It still has to be released in many countries including UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Umair Nawaz said:


> i still havnt found its pirated version and i run an advertisement agency. Even if u find search internet u wont be able to find a single credible link for its pirated version. I have tried that from every search engine known to me and even have visited some weird named sites like kickass.com for it. But all has been failed.
> 
> U may also try it but im confident u wont find it. There maybe some limited pirated copies send to india maybe from where Ram Gopal verma has watched it but i still doubt if the general public can watch it like we used to watch indian movies in CD and VCR when we were young.



That's good news for sure, but still I had some people telling me they watched it on dvd which as you know has to be pirated. 


Zarvan said:


> It still has to be released in many countries including UK



Any word on the release date? I'm going to watch it and forcing many people to go with me.


----------



## Zarvan

Jungibaaz said:


> That's good news for sure, but still I had some people telling me they watched it on dvd which as you know has to be pirated.
> 
> Any word on the release date? I'm going to watch it and forcing many people to go with me.


I don't know but soon enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jungibaaz said:


> That's good news for sure, but still I had some people telling me they watched it on dvd which as you know has to be pirated.
> 
> Any word on the release date? I'm going to watch it and forcing many people to go with me.


Then do what i ask them when i meet people who say this. Please give me the DVD or internet link for download thats what say them and they as from my experience, get numb.

Baatain krna boht asan hota ha then i tell them. 


Jungibaaz said:


> That's good news for sure, but still I had some people telling me they watched it on dvd which as you know has to be pirated.
> 
> Any word on the release date? I'm going to watch it and forcing many people to go with me.


and abt its release in Uk; according to Bilassh it has been passed from UK censor board but will still take 15-20 days for its release as they r having negotiations with distributors abt where to release it in UK and where not plus cinema quality and costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waar all set for UK release – The Express Tribune

@Jungibaaz

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Waar: A Movie That Will Change Your Opinion About Pakistani Films - | Pakium.com


Pakistani Cinema seems to be regaining its lost glory, as we are seeing*Waar* doing almost 1 crore rupees of business every day. After many years, we have seen such a block buster Pakistani film. It is being watched all over Pakistan since 16th of October. And people are coming to theatres to see *Waar* in large numbers and are full of praise for it.





Metropole Cinema, Lahore started playing *Waar* since 1st of November. All the shows there and in other theatres are/have been going almost house full. The Same is the situation in major cineplexes of Karachi, including Atrium Cinemas and Nueplex Cinemas. Even the Indian filmsreleased during the same period – Boss, Krrish 3 – were failed to attract and impress the viewer as compared to *Waar*. This is really a very positive and pleasing thing that people are preferring home productions to the Indian ones and showing maturity in choice. The few cinema owners who removed *Waar* to give space to Krrish 3 are now confused as the high budgeted Indian film couldn’t fulfil the expectations regarding box office returns.

*Waar* has been enjoying the rating of whooping 9.2 at IMDB which can be declared as the highest by any Pakistani film throughout the history. It is the highest budget film of the country by now – investing almost 17 crore (170 million) PKR that have been recovered magnificently till the filing of the story and it is making profit now. So in terms of business on box office, Waar is one of the most successful films in the history of Pakistani Cinema.

When Waar was in making, producer and writer Hasan Waqas Rana said to media that Waar would prove to be a transforming one for the industry, and this – as we can see – is a 110% true. Even we are hearing the terms like “Game changer” and “The unstoppable” for Waar which have never been used for any other film before. Another term can be “The opinion changer” as the general opinion about Pakistani films is absolutely changed now.

Before this, we have been repeatedly seeing the _Jutts and Gujjars_ action since decades. *Waar* has totally changed the face of ACTION in our films and given us a new flavor that we are delighting at the moment. It is a very pleasant surprise that despite the 80% of the film is in English language but people from all classes including domestic women and even those who can’t understand English, are flocking to see the film.

The worth mentioning factor that made *Waar* unstoppable is the patriotism of both a single person
(Mujtaba) and all the forces who are fighting against a faceless enemy, sacrificing their lives to save our dear homeland. In the form of Ramal, Mullah Siraj, and Lakshmi (names of characters), the story tells us who are our enemies, how they have joined hands against us and how we have to identify and defeat them.

*Waar* has portrayed the real circumstances of Pakistan and given us a deep enough lesson that we are due to the very being of Pakistan. Our survival depends only on the existence of this piece of land and we have to save our people. Where *Waar* has highlighted the terrorism issue by sketching some real life events, it has also highlighted the potential the local cinema industry has. If only more movies of such productions are released, the day is never far when the long lost cinema goers will be back to support Pakistani Films.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

Umair Nawaz said:


> The film has crossed 20 cror in its first 5 weeks as of now and Budget was of 23 cror. This would have been possible if the film was no more screened in the cinemas as it would have failed to attract audiences. U still cant get its ticket if u dont have a prior show bookings. So this shows that the film is still long way to be taken out from screens in cinemas. Also the film has been approved by UK board to launch its uncensored version in their country as its just gearing up for int. release in more then 25 countries worldwide. So as of now a fool will only say its a financial loss.
> 
> Try using ur brain first then believing everything the media tells.
> i still havnt found its pirated version and i run an advertisement agency. Even if u search internet u wont be able to find a single credible link for its pirated version. I have tried that from every search engine known to me and even have visited some weird named sites like kickass.com for it. But all has been failed.
> 
> U may also try it but im confident u wont find it. There maybe some limited pirated copies send to india maybe from where Ram Gopal verma has watched it but i still doubt if the general public can watch it like we used to watch indian movies in CD and VCR when we were young.




101% agree with you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RangerPK said:


>


@
*Spring Onion see that was something i was insisting in other thread. We dont need them anymore as now we have better quality films to work on.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

BBC Asian Network - Saima Ajram, Director Bilal Lashari


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01kny1v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Is this movie available on bittorrent? If yes, where can I get a good quality copy of the movie?


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

shuntmaster said:


> Is this movie available on bittorrent? If yes, where can I get a good quality copy of the movie?


Someone is bound to turn up with an direct d/l link. Stay Tuned.


----------



## shuntmaster

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Someone is bound to turn up with an direct d/l link. Stay Tuned.


Its been almost a month since release of the movie..


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

shuntmaster said:


> Its been almost a month since release of the movie..


People are purposely holding back to encourage folks to go to the theater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waar is coming in UAE

'Waar': UAE cinema battleground for Pakistani's biggest blockbuster... Indians ready? - Emirates 24/7

Pak Film 'Waar' to be taken to Global Cinema - BollySpice


----------



## KingMamba

@Umair Nawaz yaar let me know when it releases in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> @Umair Nawaz yaar let me know when it releases in USA.



Why would a fake Arab from Sialkot who speaks Pinglish (Punjab + English) would be interested in watching a Pakistani movie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Why would a fake Arab from Sialkot who speaks Pinglish (Punjab + English) would be interested in watching a Pakistani movie ?



LOL this fake arab needs to make sure no anti-wahabbi ideals are taking place in said movie or else ima have to talk to my arab uncles in the desert about funneling more money into the madarsas for "educational" purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Yo can somebody seriously send me a link?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Unrest of Indian leaders & media on success of Pak movie Waar*

*Not only Indian leaders or politicians but Producers, Directors and Actors linked with Indianmedia have been always on the front to spread hatred against Pakistan and to destroy the foundation of Pakistan i.e. Two Nations Theory. This is the propaganda of Indian media andfilm industry that the venom of hatred against Pakistan has been injected in the blood of the Indian society. 
This is why in Indian elections, political parties are not chosen due to their developmental work, solution of public problems but the harm done to Pakistan or threatening statements given against Pakistan. As a result of such standard of getting the votes the topic of Indian politicians remains limited to propaganda against Pakistan, Pak army and ISI.
If we analyze the use of Indian Film Industry or Bollywood against Pakistan as a weapon that India has produced more than two dozen movies against Pakistan, Pak Army and ISI; some movies directly hit Pakistan and Two Nations Theory through characters and places while some target Pakistan symbolically. The top of the list anti-Pakistan movies include Sarfrosh, Hindustan Ki Qasam, Pukar, Roja, Border, Bombay, Earth 1947, Train to Pakistan, Hai Raam, Auzaar and Mission Kashmir. When Indian movie viewers get out of cinema after watching Indian movie Border they are chanting slogans against Pakistan; free shows are organized for students to watch Border movie. Indian movie Hindustan Ki Qasam carries the propaganda that Pakistan Army and ISI are the only hurdle in the way of peace between India and Pakistan; same allegation has been repeated by Indian PM Manmohan Singh and FM Suleman Khursheed through such propaganda they are attempting to misguide world that Pakistan Army and ISI is the only cause of tension over LoC (line of control), Pak Army targets Indian posts to facilitate millitants to infiltrate into IoK (Indian Occupied Kashmir) while ISI provides financial support to Kashmiri Freedom Fighters. In Indian movie AUZAAR the dialogue from character of hero, “Pakistan is present on the map because of India; if at the time of partition India had not paid 65 million to Pakistan than Pakistan would not have been present over the map of the world” was repeated for a long time by Indian politicians while addressing public for votes.
Indian movie PUKAAR goes one step ahead of moral values and Pakistani leadership have been abused in this movie showing the bitter reality of Hindu mind. The founder of anti-Pakistan movies and dramas was Prithvi Raaj Kapoor, who produced Indian drama “DEEWAR” that is the only Indian drama that has been telecasted for five years continuously. Getting motivated from this anti-Pakistan and anti-Two Nations Theory drama series, producers Bombay film industry belonging to Madras, Manoj Kumar and Shanta Ram laid foundation of the anti-Pakistan movies. Manoj Kumar’s movie “BHARAT” was produced. Afterwards Prithvi Raaj Kapoor, KN Singh, IS Johar and Rama Sagar whose anti-Pakistan movies have been appreciated by Indian Congress party were invited to meet Indira Gandhi. Indira Gandhi requested them to produce anti-Pakistan movies so that Bengalis in Eastern Pakistan could be instigated for hatred and treason against Pakistan.
After Indira, Rajiv Gandhi continued funding of anti-Pakistan movies through RAW and this was due to the funding by Rajiv carried out through RAW that underworld access to Indian Film Industry and afterwards through proper planning links of famous Indian actors and actresses were established into Pakistan. In other words, on one hand propaganda against Pakistan, ISI, Pak Army, LeT (Lashkar e Taiba) and Kashmiri Mujahedeen was continued while on the other hand famous Indian actors visited Pakistan to participate in peace conference, peace delegations etc. and gave lectures over friendship and peace between Pakistan and India. All these efforts are concentrated on one central idea i.e. Indian public and international community could be forced to believe that Pakistan is the only country that is threat to international peace, supporter of terrorists and religious extremism and Pakistani public should be taken into control through sexy Indian actresses and wicked so-called intellectuals. Indian beauties sent to Pakistan were briefed that their target would be greedy businessmen and industrialists, licentious elite, intellectuals and journalists devoid of religious values. Now how much these agents launched by Indians succeeded in weakening the Two Nations Theory and how much Indian movies infected Indian and international public one can easily imagine that. The bitter reality is that not a single anti-Pakistan movie have been condemned by Pakistan or Pakistani public protested against it; not a single column has been written, not a single TV talkshow condemned anti-Pakistan Indian movies, Free Pakistani media did not feel any need to discuss Indian propaganda, not only this but our govt. is not concerned about destructive Indian weapon of Propaganda.
The strange fact is that only a single movie produced in Pakistan unveiling the real face of India “WAAR” has jolted India. Whether it is DurDarshan national Indian channel or a private channel no one has been left behind in expressing unrest or dislike over Pakistani movie. Many TV Channels telecasted analyses consisting of selected Scenes from the movie for 15 minutes, not only this Indian newspapers did not remain behind in this propaganda. Hindustan Times even wrote that the script of Pakistani film was written by “ISI” and funded by ex-Don of Mumbai underworld Dawood Ibrahim.
One may remember that Dawood Ibrahim is wanted by India for some bomb blasts that happened in 1990, after fleeing from India he is now living somewhere underground. 
There are reports that he is living in New Delhi with new identity but India has left no stone unturned to prove that he is hiding in Pakistan, Indian govt. has repeatedly alleged that he is under protection of Pak Army and ISI. However, world and especially USA is not ready to accept Indian allegations. Let’s come back to today’s topic Pakistani movie, WAAR that has broken the records of business on its first day of launch produced in the Pakistani Film Industry that has been completely destroyed. Cinemas have either being converted into Theatres or replaced by Plazas, the remaining cinemas are nothing more than haunted houses.
Pakistani movie WAAR broke out all the records of Pakistani Film Industry and business on its first day. At least why? Is this the question that has Indian politicians and media restless? Does India think that if Pakistani Movie relives than Indian movies will have no place in Pakistan and India will lose that extra financial source? This is the point of view of Pakistani business class but the truth is that the actual cause of Indian unrest is the story of WAAR movie that unveils Indian armed interference and terrorism in Pakistan. Anti-Pakistan politicians, rulers and intellectuals in India have become aware that the fame and huge business of WAAR shows that Indian trap of AMAN KI ASHA and other plans of India to entrap Pakistani public have badly failed on which India has invested trillions of rupees in last three decades. An Indian journalist writes that the success and mega business of WAAR is a referendum against India in which Pakistanis have stamped on Yes that India is involved in terrorism in Pakistan.
In this state of worriedness and unrest India is alleging ISI and Dawood Ibrahim for this movie. Not only this in the Hindustan Times on 29 September 2013, a story was filed on the first page that Pakistan’s secret agency ISI and Dawood Ibrahim are jointly going to launch a TV Network, The Bol Channel Network. 
The purpose behind this nefarious report was to defame Pakistan that WAAR is joint venture of ISI and Dawood Ibrahim, moreover Dawood Ibrahim is not only under protection of ISI in Pakistan but also doing business as well. However, when the owners of Bol TV Network sent legal notice and threatened to take legal steps against newspaper, Hindustan Times took back its news report saying that on the investigations the report has been proved to be fake thus this report against BOL TV Network has been removed from pages of Hindustan Times. 
This proves that Indian media and film industry can go to any limit against Pakistan but cannot tolerate only a single film as reply…*

*Unrest of Indian leaders & media on success of Pak movie Waar*


----------



## T-123456

RazPaK said:


> Yo can somebody seriously send me a link?


Not watching Turkish series anymore?
Did we fail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

So what if ISPR funded ‘Waar’? – The Express Tribune

Between gunfire, bomb blasts, mood music, more bomb blasts, and the _Lux Style Awards_accents of some of its cast, there’s no doubting _Waar_ is one noisy film. But as audiences everywhere sway in and out with the mono-named Shaan, seen here as a jaded army major — not jaded enough to refuse missions anyone else in their right mind would — there also came the sound of records being broken.

_Waar_ scored Eid’s biggest-ever haul, and with reason. The movie understands the pop culture it panders to: the bad guy sneers at Pakistanis as ‘Pakis’, messiahs named Khan try to make quasi-Kalabagh Dams (while torn between village wives and modern mistresses), agents rescue Chinese engineers, and policemen throw themselves in the line of fire while singing the_Qaumi Tarana_.

Yes, it’s sheer entertainment, a ball of sleek camera cuts draped in white and green. Had the noise ended there, we could have all cheered for Pakistani cinema and gone home. But it didn’t; parts of the press were abuzz with anger. Internet People too fistfought back and forth with semi-coherent one-liners, much like the climax. A cliche-ridden action movie, of all things, became a point of contention.

From Misbah to Malala, Pakistanis it seems just can’t appreciate a good thing. Yes, there are trends the film could have spun around than cop out to: relief workers have hidden agendas, majors enjoy torturing English-medium villains as much as Dick Cheney, and Pakistani terrorists are in the pay of RAW ballerinas (USD accepted).

Yet, none of this figured as a major critique. _Waar_, most critics screamed, is an ISPR ego project. Not true, director Bilal Lashari said, _Waar_ wasn’t funded by The Boys — that was another film called _Glorious Resolve_ (as with Operations Gibraltar, Righteous Path, and Way Unto Salvation, ISPR titles often have an Old Testament ring to them). Let’s say though that it _was_ ISPR-funded.

Which begs the question, so what? If a liberal outfit was to pump as many millions into a movie where Baloch rebels storm parliament, repeal the Objectives Resolution, reintroduce Comparative Religion class to LGS 55-Main, and climax in a Mexican standoff with Maya Khan … chances are we’d watch that too. The point is the film industry should breathe again, and that local talent find a reason to stay local.

Second, if chest-thumping explosion-fests aren’t your thing, support another project. Or try_Bol_. Guaranteed to make you miserable — Atif Aslam gets the easily preyed-upon Saifoo Jaani a job with truck drivers; Saifoo Jaani is preyed upon by truck drivers — _Bol_ is packed with social evils. But like _Waar_, it gets the discussion going. More interest means more movies and ultimately more range.

Third, we need a narrative. There’s a reason a land that entertains female feticide, Maoist rebellions, and Muslim-culling Modi as PM material can call itself India Shining. It’s the same reason Ahmed Rashid’s cheery books on Pakistan sell so well, titles ranging from _Descent Into Chaos_ to_ On the Brink_.

It’s called projection. Bollywood’s sheer pull, the way it winks at audiences abroad while moving the masses at home, is a thing to behold and, yes, to imitate (in terms of influence, not_ saas-bahu_ serials that send PEMRA into a tizzy). From Karan Johar’s saccharine escapism to hardboiled border epics post-Kargil, Bollywood knows the power of a good story or, if nothing else, a well-shot one. A country with no foreign minister, no foreign policy, no tourism, and no narrative, does not. And when our own president says Pakistan will improve — only because it can’t get any worse — well, we need all the PR help we can get.

That’s where _Waar_ comes in. As with _Khuda Ke Liye _on dogma, or _Bol_ on birth control, _Waar_has a core message: terrorism is bad for Pakistan, and Pakistanis require protection from that terrorism. Surely, logic this obvious needs explaining to the blind alone?

Well, look around us. The response to the _shahadat_ of Israrullah Gandapur was vague words about vague talks with vague outfits, none of which made sense. God rest his soul — the next news-cycle will hit, more people will die, and we’ll say stupid things again. Implement that damn APC, the PTI says.

But what was the APC? A bunch of uncles with waistcoats and water bottles, suggesting talking to much younger, much harder, much sharper desperadoes. Doesn’t sound like a lot to implement, but the PTI’s won five years to figure that out. A law minister dies, and the law dies with him.

In another lawless place in ’79, Iran was dropping to its knees before the strange, surreal charisma of Ruhollah Khomeini. A faithful few even broke into the American embassy with wire-cutters, taking 52 Americans hostage. It would become a year-long episode that ruined Jimmy Carter and humiliated America.

Rescue choppers ran into each other, soldiers died, and Khomeini’s legend burned itself into the Iranian consciousness. Not content with forcing him from office, Iran waited until Carter physically stepped out of the White House before releasing the prisoners — right into the welcoming arms of Ronald Reagan, B-movie hero to the very end.

But 22 years later, a film called _Argo_ was sending theatre-goers cartwheeling into the streets. Directed by Ben Affleck, _Argo_ dealt with the Canadian ambassador’s real-life helping of Americans out of Tehran during the hostage crisis. The film instead hailed the CIA as saviour against mobs of manic Persians, and won Best Picture gold for it.

Even poor Jimmy put in an appearance to say, “90 percent of the contributions to the ideas … was Canadian, and the movie gives almost full credit to the CIA”. But that wasn’t the point: one of the saddest setbacks in American history became a feel-good adventure co-starring Bryan Cranston. Projection at its purest.

While Bilal Lashari gets grilled about the Inter-Services, Ben Affleck gets to play Batman. Perhaps it’s time we took a deep breath and told Mr Lashari, ‘Great job’. Narratives require building. Terrorism requires fighting. Less ISPR, like better accents, can wait.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*No to Priyanka, yes to Waar for Shamoon Abbasi*
By Sher Khan / Creative: Umar Waqas
Published: October 6, 2013



Share this article

Print this pageEmail




Villain in upcoming film says he is committed to Bilal Lashari’s vision.

*LAHORE: 
While most mid-career actors’ ultimate goal is to bag the main lead in a film, Shamoon Abbasi grew up with a different ambition — of being a hated villain. With the release of upcoming big budget film Waar right around the corner, Abbasi’s dream of becoming Pakistani cinema’s favourite bad guy may well come true.*

“People have asked me why I always pursue negative roles,” says Abbasi, who plays a deadly assassin in Bilal Lashari’s _Waar_. “There are a lot of heroes — I want to be the anti-hero,” he says.

Born and raised in Italy, the ruggedly attractive actor says he has in the past declined offers, as he feels the idea of a villain needs a revamp in the Pakistani film industry. “I would receive countless offers to act alongside Shaan and Momi [Moammar Rana], but there was always this feeling that the work being done is not up to standard,” he adds. Perhaps this selective approach is the reason Faisal Bukhari’s _Bhai Log_ is his only major venture to date. However, he believes _Waar_ will be a game-changer for both him and the industry.

“When I met Bilal and was told about the [assassin] character, he had a clear view of how it should be. It was very well-researched and somewhat inspired from real life events. It became easier to bring the character to life.”

Releasing on Eidul Azha, _Waar_ will pair Shaan and Abbasi against each other for the first time. However, the two will also be seen in similar roles in the upcoming Zeba Bakhtiar project Operation 021. “Shaan is already popular and has done a lot of films over the last decade. I don’t know how the combination will work out but I think my main goal is to be part of something that changes the industry,” says Abbasi.

Pitched as a stylish, visual effects-laden action thriller, _Waar_ has created quite a buzz. Abbasi is quick to highlight its pre-release popularity. “This is the first time I have seen such a wave of patriotism surrounding our film industry — it is filling people with hope,” he says.

He appreciates the out-of-the-box approach of talented young director Lashari, who is making his debut in feature films with _Waar_. He claims to have turned down Bollywood director Vishal Bhardwaj’s offer to act alongside Priyanka Chopra, to stick to Lashari’s vision.

*“This is now on the record. He [Vishal Bhardwaj] got a little upset [by my decision] but I explained that it was important for my country. This is the first time a project of this scale is being done and I can’t just ignore it,” says Abbasi.*

*Directing Dad*

Lashari has said that _Waar_ is a movie made for the audience. He says the biggest challenge was to maintain continuity over a period of three years and ensure the film eventually comes together. “We made this for the public. It’s an exciting time for us now and I am glad that it’s finally coming to theatre,” says Lashari.

Apart from Shaan and Abbasi, the film also features budding star Hamza Ali Abbasi and singer, Ali Azmat. Famed bureaucrat Kamran Lashari, who is also the father of the director, will also be playing a role in the film. “My father has been directing me my whole life. I finally got a chance to direct him and I think he was impressive,” adds Lashari.



@Spring Onion 

see i dont say anything which is baseless. They have approached approx every main character of waar to work with them by ditching Pak's this movie. Afterall this was something they have never wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Waar: ‘Girls can do action sequences, too’*
By Sher Khan
Published: October 10, 2013


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




This screen grab from the Waar trailer shows Khan playing an overconfident and unapologetic agent. PHOTO: PUBLICITY

*LAHORE: 
One would expect Pakistan’s first major action-thriller to keep the fighting scenes focused on male characters. But Waar makers have something different up their sleeves. The film releasing on Eidul Azha features singer-turned-actor Meesha Shafi and TV actor Ayesha Khan, who are all set to show some stellar action stunts.*

“I wanted headstrong dominating females in the films,” says producer Hassan Waqas Rana, adding that Khan plays the role of a chief communication and intelligence officer at a counter-terrorism agency. “The girls had to go through rigorous training, and Ayesha had to carry a weapon at all times. So, her way of walking also changed.” Without giving away too much, he adds that Shafi will be seen in a “dominating mode that builds the action of the film.”

Khan plays an overconfident and unapologetic agent. “I wanted to show that girls can do action sequences, too,” she tells The Express Tribune. “For the first time, I got the chance to be part of action sequences and use real weapons.” She adds that due to _Waar_’s “sophisticated cinematography”, the project will be distinctly different from others.

The actor admits she had to take a break from television which is her forte, but she doesn’t regret the decision one bit as she feels _Waar_ will revive stakeholders’ confidence in the industry. “We all had been working independently for quite some time but this has brought us together for the first time,” says Khan, referring to her co-stars Shaan, Shamoon Abbasi, Shafi, Ali Azmat and Hamza Ali Abbasi.

_Waar_ has been shot primarily in English, a different challenge altogether for actors who have largely done projects in Urdu. “I have always acted in Urdu. I would joke in the middle of the scenes that it’s so hard to cry in English,” she says with a laugh.

Expectations surrounding the movie are mounting up and rightfully so. _Waar_ has been in production for over two years and is finally complete. Cast member Abbasi admits this was bound to happen as the current infrastructure and support are not developed enough to cater to such large-scale projects. “I am certain that this movie will set a [new] standard. It will be the one to watch out for,” he says, proud of the team’s accomplishments.

“For most of us, it was not a professional commitment, but more a commitment of passion,” he continues, adding that the actors have worked hard to make the film as close to reality as possible.

Azmat had turned down several television projects just to be part of _Waar_ as he was enamoured by the freshness of the project, Abbasi reveals. “In my case, I was involved from the beginning, so I grew up with this.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 11th, 2013._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistan’s latest ‘Waar’ movie destroys box-office rivals*
Glossy Western-style action thriller becomes cinematic phenomenon



In this photo taken on Thursday, October 31, 2013, people buy tickets to watch Pakistani movie “Waar” at a local cinema in Islamabad. (AP Photo/B.K. Bangash)

Islamabad, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—When the hero of the movie—a Pakistani army major—cold-bloodedly kills a terrorist at point blank range during an interrogation, there is a huge applause in the cinema. The movie audience at CineGold, a luxurious cinema in a posh part of Islamabad, do not dwell on the fact that the hero of Pakistani action thriller _Waar_ might be a bit “trigger happy.” Rather, they applaud as he kills one terrorist after another in a two-and-half-hour action movie that was indigenously produced in Pakistan.

The movie _Waar_ (“attack” or “strike” in Urdu) is set during the Pakistani security forces’ operations against terrorists and militants over the last ten years of the war on terror. One of the producers of the movie told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ that the movie is a reflection of true events, in so far as it pieces together and narrates different events and operations that Pakistani security forces carried out in different parts of the country.

For instance, the movie starts with scenes based on a real operation carried out by Pakistani security forces in north of the country, to secure the release of a Chinese engineer from the custody of tribal militants.

So far, the movie has been a huge success. According to one announcement, the Pakistani film (which has dialogue in both English and Urdu) did record business during the three days of Eid, grossing PKR 40 million.

It is the largest amount earned by any Pakistani movie at the box office to date. Star-studded Indian movie _Boss_, according to the entertainment industry insiders, played second fiddle to _Waar_ in the same period, earning only PKR 10 million.

Artists associated with the production of the movie told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ that _Waar_ has made history in Pakistani cinema, taking in nearly PKR 190 million (USD 2 million) at the box office to date, though it is perhaps worth remembering that the film reportedly cost PKR 200 million to make in the first place.

Distributed by ARY Films, _Waar_ was written and produced by Hassan Waqas Rana and directed by Bilal Lashari, a young and rising talent. The cast includes a mix of industry veterans and newcomers: Pakistani superstar Shaan Shahid plays the lead role in the movie, an army officer called back into service as the last hope of Pakistan’s security agencies in their battle against Indian-sponsored local terrorists.

The producers of the movies are planning to distribute it abroad for an international audience after its achieved huge success in the local market. “After the gigantic success of _Waar_ in Pakistan, we are now going to take it to the global stage. I believe that _Waar_ has started a new era where we will be making world class movies and our talent will be appreciated,” said one local film critic.

The movie is billed as an action-packed thriller, with Pakistani security forces shown chasing the terrorists and militants into the country’s tribal areas. In one scene late in the movie, we see the protagonist, Mujtaba (Shaan Shahid), jump out of a military helicopter as he makes his way to the main terrorist’s hideout, bumping off any opponent he runs into. He even rescues a couple of children, while the rest of his covert action team serves as cannon-fodder backup.

Mujtaba is out to take revenge for the killing of his wife and son by the same terrorist mastermind who serves as the villain, who carried out a major terrorist attack on a national event in Islamabad, where country’s prime minister was also present.

Pakistan's latest "Waar" movie destroys box-office rivals | ASHARQ AL-AWSAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

'Waar': UAE cinema battleground for Pakistani's biggest blockbuster... Indians ready? - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BATMAN said:


> 'Waar': UAE cinema battleground for Pakistani's biggest blockbuster... Indians ready? - Emirates 24/7


it is already been shared. Post#614

Pakistani mega hit film 'Waar' | Reviews & Discussions. | Page 31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz




----------



## Umair Nawaz

Its official, Waar is the highest grossing Pakistani film of all time – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

*Pakistan's latest "Waar" movie destroys box-office rivals | ASHARQ AL-AWSAT*

*Pakistan’s latest ‘Waar’ movie destroys box-office rivals*
Glossy Western-style action thriller becomes cinematic phenomenon



In this photo taken on Thursday, October 31, 2013, people buy tickets to watch Pakistani movie “Waar” at a local cinema in Islamabad. (AP Photo/B.K. Bangash)

Islamabad, _Asharq Al-Awsat_—When the hero of the movie—a Pakistani army major—cold-bloodedly kills a terrorist at point blank range during an interrogation, there is a huge applause in the cinema. The movie audience at CineGold, a luxurious cinema in a posh part of Islamabad, do not dwell on the fact that the hero of Pakistani action thriller _Waar_ might be a bit “trigger happy.” Rather, they applaud as he kills one terrorist after another in a two-and-half-hour action movie that was indigenously produced in Pakistan.

The movie _Waar_ (“attack” or “strike” in Urdu) is set during the Pakistani security forces’ operations against terrorists and militants over the last ten years of the war on terror. One of the producers of the movie told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ that the movie is a reflection of true events, in so far as it pieces together and narrates different events and operations that Pakistani security forces carried out in different parts of the country.

For instance, the movie starts with scenes based on a real operation carried out by Pakistani security forces in north of the country, to secure the release of a Chinese engineer from the custody of tribal militants.

So far, the movie has been a huge success. According to one announcement, the Pakistani film (which has dialogue in both English and Urdu) did record business during the three days of Eid, grossing PKR 40 million.

It is the largest amount earned by any Pakistani movie at the box office to date. Star-studded Indian movie _Boss_, according to the entertainment industry insiders, played second fiddle to _Waar_ in the same period, earning only PKR 10 million.

Artists associated with the production of the movie told _Asharq Al-Awsat_ that _Waar_ has made history in Pakistani cinema, taking in nearly PKR 190 million (USD 2 million) at the box office to date, though it is perhaps worth remembering that the film reportedly cost PKR 200 million to make in the first place.

Distributed by ARY Films, _Waar_ was written and produced by Hassan Waqas Rana and directed by Bilal Lashari, a young and rising talent. The cast includes a mix of industry veterans and newcomers: Pakistani superstar Shaan Shahid plays the lead role in the movie, an army officer called back into service as the last hope of Pakistan’s security agencies in their battle against Indian-sponsored local terrorists.

The producers of the movies are planning to distribute it abroad for an international audience after its achieved huge success in the local market. “After the gigantic success of _Waar_ in Pakistan, we are now going to take it to the global stage. I believe that _Waar_ has started a new era where we will be making world class movies and our talent will be appreciated,” said one local film critic.

The movie is billed as an action-packed thriller, with Pakistani security forces shown chasing the terrorists and militants into the country’s tribal areas. In one scene late in the movie, we see the protagonist, Mujtaba (Shaan Shahid), jump out of a military helicopter as he makes his way to the main terrorist’s hideout, bumping off any opponent he runs into. He even rescues a couple of children, while the rest of his covert action team serves as cannon-fodder backup.

Mujtaba is out to take revenge for the killing of his wife and son by the same terrorist mastermind who serves as the villain, who carried out a major terrorist attack on a national event in Islamabad, where country’s prime minister was also present.

And, typical of Pakistani movies, the terrorist is defeated and killed, while Pakistan’s security forces achieve one success after another throughout the course of the film.


----------



## itachiii

can anyone give me the link for this film to watch it online ??


----------



## faisal6309

itachiii said:


> can anyone give me the link for this film to watch it online ??


There are ******** but i don't see any online stream
Why don't you pay for cinema ticker


----------



## Meer

Waar <3


----------



## ankit14mit

*Grow up Pakistan majority of pakistanis can't even speak english and still the spent their hard earned money on waar that's what you call patriotism. 

This again proves Pakistan Always hates India. 

My friend watched the movie he told me that the movie is good from the art perspective but it is propaganda movie. *Also if you wan't say that india also produced propaganda movies earlier then let me tell you that those movies were based on fact not fantasy of a pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

ankit14mit said:


> *Grow up Pakistan majority of pakistanis can't even speak english and still the spent their hard earned money on waar that's what you call patriotism.
> 
> This again proves Pakistan Always hates India.
> 
> My friend watched the movie he told me that the movie is good from the art perspective but it is propaganda movie. *Also if you wan't say that india also produced propaganda movies earlier then let me tell you that those movies were based on fact not fantasy of a pakistani



dude seriously i do not agree with u......even we make movies like agent vinod and ek tha tiger which are not based on any facts.....still pakistanis watch em without any complain and enjoy em...so its alryt dun be negative


----------



## khanboy007

when will it be released World Wide ???


----------



## ankit14mit

DOn't know abt 


MohitV said:


> dude seriously i do not agree with u......even we make movies like agent vinod and ek tha tiger which are not based on any facts.....still pakistanis watch em without any complain and enjoy em...so its alryt dun be negative



Never saw agent vinod but there is nothing offensive in ek tha tiger and both movies were not released in pakistan.


----------



## MohitV

ankit14mit said:


> DOn't know abt
> 
> 
> Never saw agent vinod but there is nothing offensive in ek tha tiger and both movies were not released in pakistan.



still many pakistanis have seen both the movies....i have met em on pdf.....they have seen madras cafe too....so its jus a movie dude...chillax


----------



## Basel

If there is nothing offensive in Ek tha Tiger than there is nothing offensive in WAAR too.


----------



## hkdas

MohitV said:


> dude seriously i do not agree with u......even we make movies like agent vinod and ek tha tiger which are not based on any facts.....still pakistanis watch em without any complain and enjoy em...so its alryt dun be negative


agent vinod and ek tha tiger never released in pakistan. ak the tiger was based a indian spy

*Ravinder Kaushik*
read this*:Ravinder Kaushik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



MohitV said:


> still many pakistanis have seen both the movies....i have met em on pdf.....they have seen madras cafe too....so its jus a movie dude...chillax


bro, madrass cafe is not a proppaganda movie and not a anti pakistan or anti sri Lanka movie.. it is about a spy who worked for raw in sri lanka during the civil war..
if anybody want to check that movie, then here it is:







MohitV said:


> dude seriously i do not agree with u......even we make movies like agent vinod and ek tha tiger which are not based on any facts.....still pakistanis watch em without any complain and enjoy em...so its alryt dun be negative


95% of india produced propaganda movies are based on facts..not imaginary like waar.


----------



## MohitV

hkdas said:


> agent vinod and ek tha tiger never released in pakistan. ak the tiger was based a indian spy
> 
> *Ravinder Kaushik*
> read this*:Ravinder Kaushik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> bro, madrass cafe is not a proppaganda movie and not a anti pakistan or anti sri Lanka movie.. it is about a spy who worked for raw in sri lanka during the civil war..
> if anybody want to check that movie, then here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95% of india produced propaganda movies are based on facts..not imaginary like waar.



still dude....in our movies we demean isi and pakistan alot and still they watch it so its normal if they do the same....no prob...its jus a movie after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

MohitV said:


> still dude....in our movies we demean isi and pakistan alot and still they watch it so its normal if they do the same....no prob...its jus a movie after all




bro do you think it is lie??? isi is the main reason behind the terrorism in india. the movies are only done based on the core reason of terrorism-the ISI. Anti pakistan movies are not released in pakistan. they watch those movies which are smuggled to pakistan. recently all the indian movies related to pakistan is on india-pak friendship. ek the tiger is a love story b/w indian and pakistani spys. and Main Hoon Na is a film based on india pakistan friendship, and the villan is an ex-indian army officer. agent vinood is a remake of an old movie(both are a flop). can you point out any indian movie in the last decade which is a core anti Pakistan propaganda movie based on imaginary incidents???


----------



## Areesh

hkdas said:


> 95% of india produced propaganda movies are based on facts..not imaginary like waar.



You are clearly delusional and that's why I don't think we Pakistanis should answer your BS. You also shouldn't provoke people here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

hkdas said:


> bro do you think it is lie??? isi is the main reason behind the terrorism in india. the movies are only done based on the core reason of terrorism-the ISI. Anti pakistan movies are not released in pakistan. they watch those movies which are smuggled to pakistan. recently all the indian movies related to pakistan is on india-pak friendship. ek the tiger is a love story b/w indian and pakistani spys. and Main Hoon Na is a film based on india pakistan friendship, and the villan is an ex-indian army officer. agent vinood is a remake of an old movie(both are a flop). can you point out any indian movie in the last decade which is a core anti Pakistan propaganda movie based on imaginary incidents???



look dude.........these are movies.......not meant to be taken seriously......pakistanis watch pirated indian movies and enjoy them.....u cannot deny tat our movies do not have anti pakistani stuff at all...obviosuly there is anti pakistani stuff in our movies like the villian of mai hu na killing tat pakistani boy on the border...but still general public of pakistan see these movies anyhow...its the sensor board which bans em,,,,..so jus be cool....its jus a movie...watch it if u like it or jus ignore it...there are other things in life to be concerned about


----------



## Areesh

ankit14mit said:


> *Grow up Pakistan majority of pakistanis can't even speak english and still the spent their hard earned money on waar that's what you call patriotism.
> 
> This again proves Pakistan Always hates India.
> 
> My friend watched the movie he told me that the movie is good from the art perspective but it is propaganda movie. *Also if you wan't say that india also produced propaganda movies earlier then let me tell you that those movies were based on fact not fantasy of a pakistani



If it is a propaganda movie then don't watch it. No need to rant over it.

And its our money. We can spend it anywhere we want to.


----------



## hkdas

Areesh said:


> You are clearly delusional and that's why I don't think we Pakistanis should answer your BS. You also shouldn't provoke people here.





MohitV said:


> look dude.........these are movies.......not meant to be taken seriously......pakistanis watch pirated indian movies and enjoy them.....u cannot deny tat our movies do not have anti pakistani stuff at all...obviosuly there is anti pakistani stuff in our movies like the villian of mai hu na killing tat pakistani boy on the border...but still general public of pakistan see these movies anyhow...its the sensor board which bans em,,,,..so jus be cool....its jus a movie...watch it if u like it or jus ignore it...there are other things in life to be concerned about





Areesh said:


> If it is a propaganda movie then don't watch it. No need to rant over it.
> 
> And its our money. We can spend it anywhere we want to.


bro, i don't have any intention to provoke any pakistani brothers here. understand what i'm saying, i am not saying to not to watch this movie. i am also looking for this move every day in internet and i am not taking this propaganda seriously. what i said is the difference b/w indian and pakistani propaganda movies.. nothing else and indian movies are now focused on india pak friendship.


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistani Hit Action Film Strikes a Nerve Over India


----------



## Pathan02

BATMAN said:


> Pakistani Hit Action Film Strikes a Nerve Over India


What is this WAAR film? Is it in English? You people couldn't even spell WAR properly.
Why would one lucky Pakistani film that couldn't even spell it's own name right strike a nerve on country with a billion dollar film industry that is watched all over the world especially in your own country?


----------



## Mercenary

The people who made the movie are young, hip, educated and even they succumbed to the nonsense of blaming India for TTP.

They had an opportunity to actually educate the Pakistani youth that all this terrorism emanating from Pakistan is Pakistan's ridiculous Jihad policy and yet they made a movie which has a storyline written by Zaid Hamid.

Truly Sad.


----------



## ankit14mit

MohitV said:


> still many pakistanis have seen both the movies....i have met em on pdf.....they have seen madras cafe too....so its jus a movie dude...chillax



I am not saying that i'll nt watch the movie or indians shld not watch the movie neither i have any problem with its plot but it troubles me when director says it i based on real life incident and now please don't tell me that you believe that raw and taliban are working together against pakistan..

People like you just want to pretend and show that you are supporter of peace (just pretend) and in that delusion you forget FACTS... we want peace but facts shld be believed



hkdas said:


> 95% of india produced propaganda movies are based on facts..not imaginary like waar.



*Thats what i am trying to tell this chap but i think he has locked his mind in refrigerator and lost the key and also pakistani media infact the director is claiming that waar is based on real life incident whic bollywood never did (although it was based on real life incidents movies like : border,loc kargil,ak the tiger(higly dramatized version althoguh))*


----------



## Thirdfront

It is one thing that it might be offensive towards India. Understandable from pak POV. But if what I have read about the movie is true, it is more offensive to pakistanis. I mean, portraying human rights activists as whores and enemy agents is kind of Zaid Hamid-ish (read stupidity)


----------



## MohitV

ankit14mit said:


> I am not saying that i'll nt watch the movie or indians shld not watch the movie neither i have any problem with its plot but it troubles me when director says it i based on real life incident and now please don't tell me that you believe that raw and taliban are working together against pakistan..
> 
> People like you just want to pretend and show that you are supporter of peace (just pretend) and in that delusion you forget FACTS... we want peace but facts shld be believed
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats what i am trying to tell this chap but i think he has locked his mind in refrigerator and lost the key and also pakistani media infact the director is claiming that waar is based on real life incident whic bollywood never did (although it was based on real life incidents movies like : border,loc kargil,ak the tiger(higly dramatized version althoguh))*



oh come on dude......getting concerned over a movie......u r jus proving pakistanis right that indians are obsessed with everything that pak makes......that is why m telling u again n again that its jus a movie dun take it seriously...its meant for entertainment only....and to earn money ofcrse


----------



## Areesh

Pathan02 said:


> What is this WAAR film? Is it in English? You people couldn't even spell WAR properly.
> Why would one lucky Pakistani film that couldn't even spell it's own name right strike a nerve on country with a billion dollar film industry that is watched all over the world especially in your own country?



It is waar which means to strike in urdu you afghan genius. Facepalm.



Mercenary said:


> The people who made the movie are young, hip, educated and even they succumbed to the nonsense of blaming India for TTP.
> 
> They had an opportunity to actually educate the Pakistani youth that all this terrorism emanating from Pakistan is Pakistan's ridiculous Jihad policy and yet they made a movie which has a storyline written by Zaid Hamid.
> 
> Truly Sad.



It is not a documentary movie where they are supposed to narrate everything right. It is a movie meant for entertainment. It earned them money and might inspire other filmmakers to make movies. Which is good for film making scene of Pakistan. I think it is good enough for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Pathan02 said:


> What is this WAAR film? Is it in English? *You people couldn't even spell WAR properly*.
> Why would one lucky Pakistani film that couldn't even spell it's own name right strike a nerve on country with a billion dollar film industry that is watched all over the world especially in your own country?



Dude,.. its not WAR, it is WAAR... an urdu word which means to hit.. let me explain it with an example,. e.g "Teray dant tornay kai liye ultay hath ka aik *WAAR* hi kafi ho ga".. this is just an explanatory sentence, don't take it seriously,..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Pathan02 said:


> What is this WAAR film? Is it in English? You people couldn't even spell WAR properly.
> Why would one lucky Pakistani film that couldn't even spell it's own name right strike a nerve on country with a billion dollar film industry that is watched all over the world especially in your own country?



*Meanwhile in a Cinema in Kabul:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faisal6309

hkdas said:


> bro do you think it is lie??? isi is the main reason behind the terrorism in india. the movies are only done based on the core reason of terrorism-the ISI. Anti pakistan movies are not released in pakistan. they watch those movies which are smuggled to pakistan. recently all the indian movies related to pakistan is on india-pak friendship. ek the tiger is a love story b/w indian and pakistani spys. and Main Hoon Na is a film based on india pakistan friendship, and the villan is an ex-indian army officer. agent vinood is a remake of an old movie(both are a flop). can you point out any indian movie in the last decade which is a core anti Pakistan propaganda movie based on imaginary incidents???


And Raw is behind terrorism in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

RescueRanger said:


> *Meanwhile in a Cinema in Kabul:*



Bro you should not be making fun of our Afghan brothers. They have a tough life and we should everything we can to help them. Remember that we are civilizational brothers, even if today religion has driven a wedge between us. Khoon aakhir khon hota hai bhai (blood after al will be blood - for our afghan brothers).


----------



## RescueRanger

Please can Indian members stop complaining about WARR, if you don't want to watch it please express your protest by not buying a ticket and stop complaining on PDF. Also before someone tries to act smart and say "you guy can't even spell WAR" it's WARR: Urdu for "Strike".



doppelganger said:


> Bro you should not be making fun of our Afghan brothers.



Then they should not insult Pakistan. Did you ignore his comments about Pakistan, did we invite him or her to come and ridicule our country? NO

Give respect, get respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

RescueRanger said:


> Then they should not insult Pakistan. Did you ignore his comments about Pakistan, did we invite him or her to come and ridicule our country? NO
> 
> Give respect, get respect.



I agree. But still I feel bad for them. I have 2 studying in my class here in college. When they go home (coincidentally they too are from Kabul) you should see the type of stuff they buy from here to take home. It makes one really feel like wanting to open up and do whatever we can to help them. And they are the better off crowd there. Who have money. Just that there is hardly anything there for their money to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

doppelganger said:


> I agree. But still I feel bad for them. I have 2 studying in my class here in college. When they go home (coincidentally they too are from Kabul) you should see the type of stuff they buy from here to take home. It makes one really feel like wanting to open up and do whatever we can to help them. And they are the better off crowd there. Who have money. Just that there is hardly anything there for their money to buy.



Be that as it may, it does not condone the type of posts i have seen here. Respect is a two way street.


----------



## Jzaib

MohitV said:


> still dude....in our movies we demean isi and pakistan alot and still they watch it so its normal if they do the same....no prob...its jus a movie after all


i like ur positive attitude ..


----------



## Jzaib

hkdas said:


> bro do you think it is lie??? isi is the main reason behind the terrorism in india. the movies are only done *based on the core reason of terrorism-the ISI*.


main reason of terrorist in india is supression of indian muslims .. u army have killed more then 100,000 kashmiris .. they take their revange now and then .. why cry about it then? indian mujhadin came into being after u guys burnt them alive,rape their women in gujrat AND distroy their WORSHIP PLACES ...BHIE maoist KA ILAAZ B HUM B LAGA DUH


----------



## RangerPK

RescueRanger said:


> Please can Indian members stop complaining about WARR, if you don't want to watch it please express your protest by not buying a ticket and stop complaining on PDF. Also before someone tries to act smart and say "you guy can't even spell WAR" it's WARR: Urdu for "Strike".
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should not insult Pakistan. Did you ignore his comments about Pakistan, did we invite him or her to come and ridicule our country? NO
> 
> Give respect, get respect.



Lol, Indians are crying in this threads because of all the butt hurt....

Indians make propaganda movies against Pakistan all the time, no body gives a fck about that bollysh1t crap they make.

Pakistan makes one movie and all India is crying...lol... The pathetic part is this môvie has only been viewed in Pakistan, and India has not been mentioned....yet, Indian asses are on fire.

Indians support, Indian state actors like Sirbjhit Singh, who illegally entered Pakistan to mass murder 11 Pakistanis as ordered by the Indian state, and this mass murderer of 11 civilian Pakistanis is celebrated as a "hero" among Indians.

Not to mention Indian support for BLA which is against Pakistan and Iran, and the LoC violation by India just to kill innocent Pakistan civilian Kashmiris.

This is the true face of the broken sewerage called India.




PS: No body invited these Indians on Pakistan defence forum either...but these indians are obsessed with Pakistan. Probably because their sites suck because of all the Indian trash in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I don't know why this movie is called anti India. I have watched it. And in the whole movie, word India is mentioned only once. Just at the beginning when the head of a small terrorist group which kidnapped a Chinese engineer was called as RAW agent. That's it. India was never mentioned after that. It is not like whole movie revolves around India which is the case with many anti Pakistan movies of bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MohitV

RangerPK said:


> Lol, Indians are crying in this threads because of all the butt hurt....
> 
> Indians make propaganda movies against Pakistan all the time, no body gives a fck about that bollysh1t crap they make.
> 
> Pakistan makes one movie and all India is crying...lol... The pathetic part is this môvie has only been viewed in Pakistan, and India has not been mentioned....yet, Indian asses are on fire.
> 
> Indians support, Indian state actors like Sirbjhit Singh, who illegally entered Pakistan to mass murder 11 Pakistanis as ordered by the Indian state, and this mass murderer of 11 civilian Pakistanis is celebrated as a "hero" among Indians.
> 
> Not to mention Indian support for BLA which is against Pakistan and Iran, and the LoC violation by India just to kill innocent Pakistan civilian Kashmiris.
> 
> This is the true face of the broken sewerage called India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: No body invited these Indians on Pakistan defence forum either...but these indians are obsessed with Pakistan. Probably because their sites suck because of all the Indian trash in them.



u need some help


----------



## RangerPK

Areesh said:


> I don't know why this movie is called anti India. I have watched it. And in the whole movie, word India is mentioned only once. Just at the beginning when the head of a small terrorist group which kidnapped a Chinese engineer was called as RAW agent. That's it. India was never mentioned after that. It is not like whole movie revolves around India which is the case with many anti Pakistan movies of bollywood.



It is quite creepy how much these Indians are obsessed with Pakistan.

They even prefer to be on Pakistani sites than their own, as it is evident from this Pakistani Forum. Maybe one of the reasons (besdies their obsession) is because Indians are an uncultured bunch who poop on their streets. Imagine a site full of street poopers. That's what Indian defence forum must be like. thus these Indians come to Pakistani forum, to experience some culture and civility, because these Indian have none...but unfortunately, where ever these Indians go, the quality of that place is bound to drop, just like how they are trying to derail this thread into a bollysh1t one. No body cared about what their bollysh1t said before, and no body would start caring now.


----------



## MohitV

RangerPK said:


> It is quite creepy how much these Indians are obsessed with Pakistan.
> 
> They even prefer to be on Pakistani sites than their own, as it is evident from this Pakistani Forum. Maybe one of the reasons (besdies their obsession) is because Indians are an uncultured bunch who poop on their streets. Imagine a site full of street poopers. That's what Indian defence forum must be like. thus these Indian come to Pakistani forum, to experience some culture and civility, because these Indian have none...but unfortunately, where ever these Indians go, the quality of that place is bound to drop, just like how they are trying to derail this thread into a bollysh1t one. No body cared about what their bollysh1t said before, and no body would start caring now.


u really need some help


----------



## livingdead

Jzaib said:


> main reason of terrorist in india is supression of indian muslims .. u army have killed more then 100,000 kashmiris .. they take their revange now and then .. why cry about it then? indian mujhadin came into being after u guys burnt them alive,rape their women in gujrat AND distroy their WORSHIP PLACES ...BHIE maoist KA ILAAZ B HUM B LAGA DUH


maoists are mostly hindus or christians.
Indian islamic terror is of same trend as global jihad, some of the social reasons you said might act as catalyst.


----------



## Chronos

hinduguy said:


> maoists are mostly hindus or christians.
> Indian islamic terror is of same trend as global jihad, some of the social reasons you said might act as catalyst.


 
And they have recently rejuvenated themselves by taking up the issues of the tribals. Though Moists are all too happy to kill tribals brutally, and extort money from mining operations.

In my opinion, the tribals are in a far precarious position than the Muslims because of their visibility.

Out of sight, out of mind.

I man not saying there is no discrimination against Muslims, reading some of the comments here I am frightful, But numerous Muslm scholars have pointed to the community's apathetic attitude towards education, particularly in the sciences.

and even by the abysmal standards of female education in India, Muslim women lag even more.


----------



## livingdead

Ravi Nair said:


> And they have recently rejuvenated themselves by taking up the issues of the tribals. Though Moists are all too happy to kill tribals brutally, and extort money from mining operations.
> 
> In my opinion, the tribals are in a far precarious position than the Muslims because of their visibility.
> 
> Out of sight, out of mind.


muslims face hate and discrimination, tribals are taken advantage of due to their simplicity. Both are bad.


----------



## Chronos

hinduguy said:


> muslims face hate and discrimination, tribals are taken advantage of due to their simplicity. Both are bad.


 
see my edited post.

I would argue the Maoists take advantage of their simplicity too. And what jars me are the urbanites who cheer lead the Maoists, when they exploit the tribals too.

There are documented cases of child soldiers in the outfit.


----------



## Aamna14

Areesh said:


> I don't know why this movie is called anti India. I have watched it. And in the whole movie, word India is mentioned only once. Just at the beginning when the head of a small terrorist group which kidnapped a Chinese engineer was called as RAW agent. That's it. India was never mentioned after that. It is not like whole movie revolves around India which is the case with many anti Pakistan movies of bollywood.



I'll comment after watching


----------



## RangerPK

Aamna14 said:


> I'll comment after watching



You definitely should. That movie is really nice.

Moving back to the topic because its being derailed into a curry thread by curry people.




International Release of “WAAR” | Reviewit.pk


Some sources say that WAAR is going to be released on 11th Dec, 2013 in UAE, U.K and U.S but the director has not yet confirmed the dates. Whenever it is going to be released, it is crystal clear that the way it broke all the records in Pakistani Cinemas, it is definitely going to clinch top titles abroad as well. Even Bilal Lashari himself is very excited on the international release of his very first film. He says:

“We are looking forward, in fact can’t wait to, honestly. Now more than ever because we get all these messages everyday inquiring about its release, especially the UAE and in Dubai there seems to be a big market there.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Jzaib said:


> *main reason of terrorist in india is supression of indian muslims *.. *u army have killed more then 100,000 kashmiris* .. they take their revange now and then .. why cry about it then? indian mujhadin came into being after u guys burnt them alive,rape their women in gujrat AND distroy their WORSHIP PLACES ...BHIE maoist KA ILAAZ B HUM B LAGA DUH



there is no suppression of Muslims in india..you came to this conclusion only because of reading your army's propaganda news . there noting called suppression of Muslims in india. i am living in india and i know this better ..india is a true secular country and India have and had many Muslim leaders...our PM, defense minister, minister of external affairs, are not hindus... salman khurshid and APJ Abdul kalam are Muslims. in pakistan Hindus are suppressed and even murdered and that doesn't means indian is also like that. you living in pakistan doesn't understand what is a secular nation. 

indian amy only killed those who supports terrorism.. and the reason of this unrest is pakistan military... if pakistan doesn't support terrorism then kashmir will be a peaceful state like other states in india. killing of civilians by pakistan is the largest in the history of Asia. Bangladesh in 1971 and now in the Baluchistan in the name of war on terror...




Areesh said:


> I don't know why this movie is called anti India. I have watched it. And in the whole movie, word India is mentioned only once. Just at the beginning when the head of a small terrorist group which kidnapped a Chinese engineer was called as RAW agent. That's it. India was never mentioned after that. It is not like whole movie revolves around India which is the case with many anti Pakistan movies of bollywood.



bro, nobody in india never watched this movie. we know about this movie only by reading the news(both indian and pakistani)....


----------



## RangerPK

hkdas said:


> there is no suppression of Muslims in india..you came to this conclusion only because of reading your army's propaganda news . there noting called suppression of Muslims in india. i am living in india and i know this better ..india is a true secular country and India have and had many Muslim leaders...our PM, defense minister, minister of external affairs, are not hindus... salman khurshid and APJ Abdul kalam are Muslims. in pakistan Hindus are suppressed and even murdered and that doesn't means indian is also like that. you living in pakistan doesn't understand what is a secular nation.
> 
> indian amy only killed those who supports terrorism.. and the reason of this unrest is pakistan military... if pakistan doesn't support terrorism then kashmir will be a peaceful state like other states in india. killing of civilians by pakistan is the largest in the history of Asia. Bangladesh in 1971 and now in the Baluchistan in the name of war on terror...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro, nobody in india never watched this movie. we know about this movie only by reading the news(both indian and pakistani)....




This is an another example of Indian delusions and denial. In India, Gujarat genocide of Muslims take place, and the person behind such genocide is running for the prime minister of India! This is how much institutionalized and rampet genocide in India is.

Their genocide master mind, is not even allowed near USA.

This is how much delusionally retarded Indians are.

Anyways, this thread is about a Pakistani movie Waar, not about broken sewerage India and your schizophrenic delusions.


----------



## MohitV

RangerPK said:


> This is an another example of Indian delusions and denial. In India, Gujarat genocide of Muslims take place, and the person behind such genocide is running for the prime minister of India! This is how much institutionalized and rampet genocide in India is.
> 
> Their genocide master mind, is not even allowed near USA.
> 
> This is how much delusionally retarded Indians are.
> 
> Anyways, this thread is about a Pakistani movie Waar, not about broken sewerage India and your schizophrenic delusions.


Hysteria Disorder: Home Remedies Causes, Symptoms & Treatment


----------



## Jzaib

hkdas said:


> *indian amy only killed those who supports terrorism.*. and the reason of this unrest is pakistan military... if pakistan doesn't support terrorism then kashmir will be a peaceful state like other states in india.
> .


those are freedom fighters ..just a few decades back we were struggling against britians .. were nehru, gandhi and jinnah was terrorist .. when u occpied their land and killed innocent civilans .. when they start up against them u lable them as terrosit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

RangerPK said:


> This is an another example of Indian delusions and denial. In India, Gujarat genocide of Muslims take place, and the person behind such genocide is running for the prime minister of India! This is how much institutionalized and rampet genocide in India is.
> 
> Their genocide master mind, is not even allowed near USA.
> 
> This is how much delusionally retarded Indians are.
> 
> Anyways, this thread is about a Pakistani movie Waar, not about broken sewerage India and your schizophrenic delusions.




the case of communal rot in Gujarat has be in the court and those are responsible for the rot will be punished... the NaMo was not behind the rot. if he was then he had been in the jail now...the NaMo has a lot of Muslim support in Gujarat, that means he not an anti Muslim for the natives peoples of in Gujarat. unlike pakistan india have an effective judiciary system.

i don't either want to continue this topic here as this thread is about movie. you don't understan what is india and how people of india from different religions living tougher..
100-year-old temple demolished in Pakistan, angry Hindus ask govt to arrange tickets to India


----------



## hkdas

Jzaib said:


> those are freedom fighters ..just a few decades back we were struggling against britians .. were nehru, gandhi and jinnah was terrorist .. when u occpied their land and killed innocent civilans .. when they start up against them u lable them as terrosit



the BLA are also freedom fighters. they want to liberate Baluchistan from pakistan. if pakistan want to support freedom fighters then pakistan have to liberate the Baluchistan first. pakistan support terrorism in the name of support for freedom fighters is only to bleed india, pakistan never loved Kashmir if they do then they don't give a part of Azad Kashmir to china. pakistan don't have economical, political and military power to defeat india in a conventional war, so they turned to terrorism. nehru, gandhi and jinnah fight for freedom not with AK-47 and suicide bombing, those suicide bombing had killed many civilians tham army personals, you have to learn the history first before comparing nehru, gandhi and jinnah with hard core terrorists.


----------



## Riseup

Areesh said:


> I don't know why this movie is called anti India. I have watched it. And in the whole movie, word India is mentioned only once. Just at the beginning when the head of a small terrorist group which kidnapped a Chinese engineer was called as RAW agent. That's it. India was never mentioned after that. It is not like whole movie revolves around India which is the case with many anti Pakistan movies of bollywood.



Areesh don’t think only words define everything this movie have a powerful impact, if you saw the movie you knew that in the meeting of security officials that held after the first operation to release Chinese hostage in an intelligence report mentioned that RAW hired RAMEL a private operator to work on a terrorist project in Pakistan this says all in a single seen and whole movie story based on this seen, by the way RAMEL is not basically an Indian he is an Arabic ethnic private operator worked for Al-Qaida and some other secrate agencies as a double agent. RAMEL is an Arabic word.


----------



## Jzaib

hkdas said:


> the BLA are also freedom fighters. they want to liberate Baluchistan from pakistan. if pakistan want to support freedom fighters then pakistan have to liberate the Baluchistan first. pakistan support terrorism in the name of support for freedom fighters is only to bleed india, *pakistan never loved Kashmir* if they do then they don't give a part of Azad Kashmir to china. pakistan don't have economical, political and military power to defeat india in a conventional war, so they turned to terrorism. nehru, gandhi and jinnah fight for freedom not with AK-47 and suicide bombing, those suicide bombing had killed many civilians tham army personals, you have to learn the history first before comparing nehru, gandhi and jinnah with hard core terrorists.



we fough india just after our independence for kashmir. we have faught four wars with a bigger, stronger and richer enimey ..isnt it our love .. we do support them now ..diplomatically and physically

now let come to baluchtistan .. why dnt ur country take it to UN .. why dont ur PM bring that up in joint conference??? hypocrates ...DUMBO kashmir is a UN decleared disputed rigion .. baluochistan is not ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

arre yaar why r u people fighting on this thread....its a movie thread for godzsake......either ignore trolls who r tryin to derail the thread or open up a new one to fight in


----------



## RangerPK

hkdas said:


> the BLA are also freedom fighters. they want to liberate Baluchistan from pakistan. if pakistan want to support freedom fighters then pakistan have to liberate the Baluchistan first. pakistan support terrorism in the name of support for freedom fighters is only to bleed india, pakistan never loved Kashmir if they do then they don't give a part of Azad Kashmir to china. pakistan don't have economical, political and military power to defeat india in a conventional war, so they turned to terrorism. nehru, gandhi and jinnah fight for freedom not with AK-47 and suicide bombing, those suicide bombing had killed many civilians tham army personals, you have to learn the history first before comparing nehru, gandhi and jinnah with hard core terrorists.




Indians support BLA which fight against Pakistan and IRAN. Not even Iran is safe from Indian backed proxies. India even used proxies against an innocent small country like Sri Lanka. This is what India is known for.

Kashmir is not part of India, Kashmiris have made it clear in these last 65 + years. Indians are in denial and delusions, because reality is to harsh for them. Whole Kashmir shuts itself down in protest when ever high level Indian official enters Kashmir. Indians kill Kashmiri when they speak for their homeland. Indians even violate LoC to kill innocent Kashmiri civilian on Pakistan's side. This is what Indians do, because India is invader of Kashmir. In reply, Pakistani army, with Pakistani Kashmiri soldiers in uniform, exchange fire and kill Indians invader soldiers... Then Indians go around crying with their butt all hurt.

India is a chronic pain in the subcontinent.



MohitV said:


> u really need some help



You need pooty training.


----------



## sokaniwaal

Extremely waiting for the release of Waar in Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

RangerPK said:


> You need pooty training.



u need hajmola.....


----------



## RangerPK

Riseup said:


> Areesh don’t think only words define everything this movie have a powerful impact, if you saw the movie you knew that in the meeting of security officials that held after the first operation to release Chinese hostage in an intelligence report mentioned that RAW hired RAMEL a private operator to work on a terrorist project in Pakistan this says all in a single seen and whole movie story based on this seen, by the way RAMEL is not basically an Indian he is an Arabic asthenic private operator worked for Al-Qaida and some other secrate agencies as a double agent. RAMEL is an Arabic word.





*Spoiler Alert.*

*Don't read below if you don't want spoilers.*

Yes. ramel is a hired mercenary. When he speaks to Laxmi, he says "your country" not "our country"
Meaning he is not an Indian.

This actually points to another X actor, which is not India. This has been left open for interpretation.

He can also be an ex handler of Al Qaida of CIA during cold waar.

His training, and activity in the Middle East, also suggest. He might have been trained by Isreal, during Cold War.

Ramel, is a mysterious guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riseup

RangerPK said:


> *Spoiler Alert.*
> 
> *Don't read below if you don't want spoilers.*
> 
> Yes. ramel is a hired mercenary. When he speaks to Laxmi, he says "your country" not "our country"
> Meaning he is not an Indian.
> 
> This actually points to another X actor, which is not India. This has been left open for interpretation.
> 
> He can also be an ex handler of Al Qaida of CIA during cold waar.
> 
> His training, and activity in the Middle East, also suggest. He might have been trained by Isreal, during Cold War.
> 
> Ramel, is a mysterious guy.



Yes this is a good movie to watch not only an ordinary action movie and people have historical knowledge of 80s, 90s and current century of this region may understand “what writer want to say in this movie” thats why some people have problem with this movie.

oops ... please do not disclose all story...

People need to watch it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

hkdas said:


> the case of communal rot in Gujarat has be in the court and *those are responsible for the rot will be punished*...


it has been 17 years now ..when it will be solved by ur effective judiual system??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ankit14mit

Jzaib said:


> main reason of terrorist in india is supression of indian muslims .. u army have killed more then 100,000 kashmiris .. they take their revange now and then .. why cry about it then? indian mujhadin came into being after u guys burnt them alive,rape their women in gujrat AND distroy their WORSHIP PLACES ...BHIE maoist KA ILAAZ B HUM B LAGA DUH



Muslims are suppressed in India..?? Are you kidding me. We had a muslim president, we have biggest superstar of country shahrukh khan who is muslim and not to forget Salman,amir,saif ali khan. We had muslims being captain of Indian team. 

*and population of muslims have risen from 9 t0 13% in India while in pakistan population of Hindus has decreased from 7 to 1% and in bangladesh it has fallen from 34% to 7%. *

Shame on you muslims..



Jzaib said:


> those are freedom fighters ..just a few decades back we were struggling against britians .. were nehru, gandhi and jinnah was terrorist .. when u occpied their land and killed innocent civilans .. when they start up against them u lable them as terrosit


*
Kashmir was.., is, and always will be an integral part of India. Infact it belongs to Kashmiri pandits who were dragged out of the kashmir by muslims. You are shameless people*
Muslims are worse then Britishers were muslims destroyed this beautiful country called India.


----------



## RangerPK

ankit14mit said:


> Muslims are suppressed in India..?? Are you kidding me. We had a muslim president, we have biggest superstar of country shahrukh khan who is muslim and not to forget Salman,amir,saif ali khan. We had muslims being captain of Indian team.
> 
> *and population of muslims have risen from 9 t0 13% in India while in pakistan population of Hindus has decreased from 7 to 1% and in bangladesh it has fallen from 34% to 7%. *
> 
> Shame on you muslims..
> 
> 
> *Kashmir was.., is, and always will be an integral part of India. Infact it belongs to Kashmiri pandits who were dragged out of the kashmir by muslims. You are shameless people*
> Muslims are worse then Britishers were muslims destroyed this beautiful country called India.



Shah rukh khan is a Muslim that indulges in idol worship?

Genocide in India is institutionalized. That is a fact, as the master mind behind such crime against humanity known as the Gujarat genocide of Muslims, is running for PM in India.
The whole world recognizes Modi as a criminal against humanity, but of course Indians support genocide in their society through vote bank. No American want to be seen any where near that guy, he is denied USA visa or any contact with USA. Because he is recognized as the man behind genocide of Gujarat. This the true face of your broken sewerage India.

Kashmir is not part of India, Kashmir is for Kashmiris, and they have made it clear, they are not part of India, but rather their land has been invaded and occupied by foreign Indians. To deny this FACT is being delusional, which Indians are known for.

Pakistan is a majority Muslim country, and people here are majority Muslims, what ever isolated pagans might have been here, have converted to Islam and left their pagan practices of worshiping farm animals and idols, and accepted the worship of The God.

Even in India, people leave idol and animal worship and become Muslims. It's a common phenomenon. The age of paganism is ending... In case you haven't noticed...

Also nothing mentioned in your post is related to the thread. Please go make your curry thread and talk about your curry stuff there. This thread is about a Pakistani movie waar, in case you have trouble comprehending obvious things, which seems to be quite a trend among Indians on Pakistan Defence Forum.


----------



## ankit14mit

RangerPK said:


> To deny this FACT is being delusional, which Indians are known for.



Its pakistanis who are living in delusion 

As for your Islamic lecture let me tell you Islam is nothing but a false religion fabricated by your prophet for fools like you. Only uneducated and irrational people like you believe in Islam. Coz you fear hell and hell fire(yeah i have read quran) not coz you love your so called allah. 

Ali Sina reveals Islam and Prophet Muhammad get some knowledge from here (i can expose ur islam here but that will not be justice with thread and the topic )


As far as movie is concerned Its a propaganda and i don't have any problem with it coz its a movie and meant for entertainment but it sucks when director and ur media says that its based on real life incident. and its pathetic that they showed in movie that raw is sponsoring terrorism in Pak such is retarded pakistani mentality


----------



## RangerPK

ankit14mit said:


> As far as movie is concerned Its a propaganda and i don't have any problem with it coz its a movie and meant for entertainment but it sucks when director and ur media says that its based on real life incident. and its pathetic that they showed in movie that raw is sponsoring terrorism in Pak such is retarded pakistani mentality



Have you seen the movie? Oh wait, you haven't, it has only been watched in Pakistan. Yet you are still here talking about a Pakistani movie on a Pakistani site. Obsession much?


As far as Indian intervention in other countries go. Sirbjhhit Singh an Indian state actor, illegally entered Pakistan, mass murdered 11 innocent civilian Pakistanis, and this mass murderer is celebrated as a hero among Indians. This is the garbage mindset of Indians.

Indians support BLA, which fights against Pakistan and Iran.

Indians violate LoC, to kill innocent Pakistani Kashmiri civilians on our side, as if Indians haven't killed innocent Kashmiris in their occupation. In reply our army kills Indian soldiers and Indians go crying all over the place.

Not to mention how India sponsored proxies in the region against innocent countries like Sri Lanka, and devastated that poor country for decades.

This is what India is known for.

Also Indians make bollysh1t movies against Pakistan all the time, but no body gives a fck about them. Those are intellectual failures and border line soft ****. Two qualities, Quite reflective of Indian culture.


----------



## BATMAN

Indian media getting sensible 

Pak film ‘Waar’, which slams India, makes waves across the world | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

"I Didn't Want to Play Safe with Waar": Bilal Lashari | Interviews | Masala! - Bollywood Gossip News, Indian Celebrities & Pictures


It's being pegged as the film that's changing the fortunes of the Pakistani film industry. There was already a huge buzz around_Waar_, an action-thriller and patriotic drama starring Shaan, Meesha Shafi, Ali Azmat, Shamoon Abbasi and Ayesha Khan, even before its release on 16 October 2013. However, no one expected it to be such blockbuster after it hit theatres. It has not only broken records in Pakistan but is also being hailed as a milestone in the industry. Its young director Bilal Lashari is naturally thrilled, albeit a bit overwhelmed by the reaction from the local as well as international press. A graduate of the Academy of Art University in San Francisco, USA, Bilal has directed music videos for top Pakistani bands earlier though _Waar_ is his first feature film. We chat with him on the stupendous success of_ Waar _and how challenging it was to break set rules and create something new.

*Congratulations on the huge success of Waar. Have the box office numbers surprised you or were you expecting it?Frankly, I did expect the movie to do well. Right from the beginning, the idea was to go the extra mile and create something unique. Of course there are a lot of challenges in making a film like this and giving it an international look and flavor. Most people were of the opinion that to make a successful film you need to have the commercial elements – the naach gaana, local flavor etc. However Waar didn’t have any of these elements yet it clicked. The success is way beyond what we expected. I think the previous benchmark for the box office was about 10 crore but Waar crossed 18 crore in its fourth week.

How and when did you get the idea of making Waar?Producer Hassan Rana (who has also written the film) got me on board. Creatively I had a lot of control. The idea was to make a patriotic, pro-Pakistan film. And we decided that not just in content but even the technical terms like cinematography, music and script would get top-notch treatment.

Do you think the patriotic genre is a safer bet?Not really. The hype that Waar got was essentially from one Facebook upload which didn’t tell you much about the film. I wouldn’t call Waar a safe bet, a safe bet would have been to go through the commercial route! This film was far from it and had a completely different look and treatment.

Weren’t you apprehensive of the risks when you started the project?For me, it seemed the right thing to do. The Pakistani film industry was almost dying despite sticking to the “formula”. So I thought why should we play safe? Why not break the rules for a change?

What were the biggest challenges while making the film?The biggest challenges were garnering resources. There is no working infrastructure in Pakistan for good filmmaking. Just getting the visual effects in place was a mammoth task. And this film had about 300 visual effects. We were doing something that hadn’t been attempted before. It took a lot of work and time.

Another surprising aspect is that the film has worked with the audience despite it being in English for most part. How did you cross the language barrier?It was definitely an area of concern but I decided to go with my instincs. The script was essentially in English. Of course certain relevant parts are in Urdu, especially the conversations between the politician to his countrymen or the commander to the soldiers. Other scenes were in English but it’s interesting to note how language never posed a barrier.
Waar is basically a visual film with no heavy dialogues. The buzz about it started when the first trailer that had no dialogue but only visuals and music, went viral. The trailer looked so international that language became secondary. It’s not a difficult film to understand so people found it easier to accept despite the liberal use of English. Having said that if I were to remake it, it would probably add more Urdu to the script! However, the strategy to use English has worked with the international audience.

Waar was highly anticipated movie even before its release. How did you plan the marketing?The distributor and media company took care of the marketing aspect. Actually, the hype started because of the trailer. The one Facebook upload of the trailer received 150000 hits. People started talking about the film and soon it went viral. The scale was hugely encouraging for us. I would say, social media and Facebook in particular made a huge difference to creating a buzz.

Personally what kind of films do you enjoy watching? Do you follow Bollywood?Not really, I don’t watch much of Bollywood though I was very impressed with 3 Idiots. I have grown up on Hollywood cinema and my sensibilities got further cemented when I went to film school in America. I must have seen Back to the Future about 50 times! I know all the dialogues by heart! Later on, I was fascinated by movies like Forrest Grump. My dad (Kamran Lashari) is a bureaucrat and he used to be posted to different towns, hence we moved a lot during my childhood. There wasn’t much to do in these towns except watch movies.

What’s your next project?Well, I want to spend time with my family! It’s my first film and my first experience of dealing with this kind of attention! I was used to being in a room with a computer... so this is crazy! I have started working on a new project with a new team. But this will be a 180-degree shift from what I have done so far.*


----------



## Jzaib

ankit14mit said:


> Kashmir was.., is, and always will be an integral part of India. Infact it belongs to Kashmiri pandits who were dragged out of the kashmir by muslims. You are shameless people
> *Muslims are worse then Britishers were muslims destroyed this beautiful country called India.*



we made ur country beautiful.. only thng tourist came to see in india was TAJ .. we made it .. *umayun's Tomb*, *Fatehpur Sikri*,* Red Fort*, *Agra Fort we made it .. we united india...* india was more secular when muslims ruled it ... we united and captured whole india made it beauiful and powerful .. i.e. we ruled for 8 centuries 

Kashmiri pundits run away when ur army invaded a muslim state and due to their brutality muslim population got angry at pundits.. *pundits were safe before u invaded kashmir*



ankit14mit said:


> Its pakistanis who are living in delusion
> 
> As for your Islamic lecture let me tell you Islam is nothing but a false religion fabricated by your prophet for fools like you. *Only uneducated and irrational people like you believe in Islam*. Coz you fear hell and hell fire(yeah i have read quran) not coz you love your so called allah.


educated people like u drink cow piss and worship stupid looking animals... u know why people all around europe converting to islam ..not hindism becuase ur religion is stupid and make no sense..


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

RangerPK said:


>



Yara, baki batey chooro.... I wan't his iMAC.


----------



## Kaniska

RangerPK said:


> I have heard this so myself. The movie is set to be released in 20 countries, and according to some European news channel, some western countries are showing interest in getting the rights to this movie so they can show it in their cinemas.
> 
> From what I understand, if Indians want to watch it. They can if they want too. If certain elements of the movie hurt their butts to much, then the director is ready to compromise with the censorship board of India, for the Indian release.




Dude....at least for the sake of your ego ....you guys should request your director not to release in India..It will help you in the long run...Because if the movie is released in modified or removing anti India version....then of course in India people will watch any good movie....But it will have a different interpretation in your industry....It is like your Pakistan cricket board...Inspite of BCCI is causing trouble to your board, still then your board is always eager to help BCCI becuase of market.....And the moments Pakistan fils get the charm and money of Indian market...the movies that will be built by your people will always try to minimise the anti India content in your movies....Or in other way around it will try to movie in same sync like Bollywood script so that the big market of Indian audience like it....

So for the sake of your own movie industry to flourish, you should not allow your movie to any way depend in the Indian market...This is my though from a rational point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

RangerPK said:


> Indians support BLA which fight against Pakistan and IRAN. Not even Iran is safe from Indian backed proxies. India even used proxies against an innocent small country like Sri Lanka. This is what India is known for.
> 
> Kashmir is not part of India, Kashmiris have made it clear in these last 65 + years. Indians are in denial and delusions, because reality is to harsh for them. Whole Kashmir shuts itself down in protest when ever high level Indian official enters Kashmir. Indians kill Kashmiri when they speak for their homeland. Indians even violate LoC to kill innocent Kashmiri civilian on Pakistan's side. This is what Indians do, because India is invader of Kashmir. In reply, Pakistani army, with Pakistani Kashmiri soldiers in uniform, exchange fire and kill Indians invader soldiers... Then Indians go around crying with their butt all hurt.
> 
> India is a chronic pain in the subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> You need pooty training.



Relax....We may be a problem for others...but again...every one love himself...So also we...Indian think about what is good for them in spite of being a villian in your eyes...It is a quite expected behaviour...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*WAAR 2* and D*elta.Echo.Foxtrot* coming soon guys.

Waar 2 is officially in the making
"Delta . Echo . Foxtrot" a new Pakistan movie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riseup

Releasing on following Cinemas in Middle East, Including Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Ajman, RAK, Fujaira, Sharja, Alain, Muskat, Qatar, Behrain and Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Jungibaaz

Waar will be released in UK on 11th December ie tomorrow.


*Atif Aslam went to watch “Waar” Bilal Lashari’s debut film.*





*Atif Aslam* was in Islamabad, he also went to Centaurus Mall. For those who don’t know, Centaurus is like Islamabad’s first and largest shopping mall that was built last year. He went there to watch *Waar Bilal Lashari’s* debut film. When the movie finished Atif was the first one to stand and applaud for Bilal Lashari for his amazing movie and when the national anthem was played in the movie, Atif sang it with the loudest voice. He then went to funcity and played a few games and tried the rides. Then he went to Tutti Frutti in the food court and enjoyed the fruity ice cream and surveyed the shops. *Atif Aslam* with *Ismail Eshai (Manager operations funcity)

Atif Aslam went to watch “Waar” Bilal Lashari’s debut film. | Atif Aslam Online Website Beta
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Stars of Pak blockbuster 'Waar' coming to Dubai to meet fans*

By

Showbiz Correspondent


Published Tuesday, December 10, 2013

The star cast of ‘Waar’, Pakistan’s biggest blockbuster and highest ever grossing film will be coming to Dubai to meet their fans in the UAE.

The actors will greet their fans on Thursday 12 at Dubai's Global Village. A local FM radio station, Suno 102.4 FM, will be hosting the event on stage from 8:30pm.

Fans from Pakistan can interact with the cast of the film around the same time.

The film, which has seen great success in Pakistan, received a lot of attention from critics overseas for its special effects, cinematography, and sound design as well as the story line.

‘Waar’- which means ‘to strike’ in English - is currently the highest grossing film of all time in Pakistan and the first film from the country that is planning an international release

Stars of Pak blockbuster 'Waar' coming to Dubai to meet fans - Emirates 24/7




Wednesday, December 11, 2013 | 12:01 a.m.

*Pakistani movie Waar to release in Dubai*
By Jamil KhanDecember 09, 2013



DUBAI: Waar, Pakistani movie, is all set to release on Dec.12, where the movie actors will grace the red carpet at the Grand Cinema, Wafi City.

According to well-placed sources of the local cinema organisers, the much anticipated movie from Pakistan will be shown in a number of cinemas all over the UAE. “The red carpet and the premier will be attended by the prominent Lollywood actors including the film cast, Shaan, Shamoon Abbasi and pop singer Ali Azmat along with the Waar director Bilal Lashari,” according to the source.

The movie, Waar (strike) was released all over Pakistan on Eid Al Adha this year (Oct.16), and within the first three days it grossed a record of Rs40 million at the box office.

Waar, the high budget film is made by the prominent director Bilal Lashari, who is known for his successful videos of the country’s prominent singers. The film is based on true incidents between the years 2009 to 2012, mainly focusing on the terrorist activities by insurgents and the Taliban, resulting in Pakistan’s nightmare-war on terror — which claimed thousands of lives all over the country.

Shaan plays the lead role as a retired Army officer. Joining him are some of the country’s finest actors from the silver screen as well as the film industry like Shamoon Abbasi, Meesha Shafi, Ayesha Khan and Ali Azmat. The filming was carried out in Lahore, Islamabad and Swat valley besides a couple of shoots in Turkey and in Italy. The production was finalised by one of the country’s state-of-the-art studios.

gulftoday.ae | Pakistani movie Waar to release in Dubai

December 10, 2013 | Safar 6, 1435



*“Waar 2” and “Delta Echo Foxtrot” set to release in joint venture*

MOHAMMAD KAMRAN JAWAID




Salman Iqbal, President ARY DIgital Network and Hassan Rana, CEO Mind Works Media, signing the joint venture MOU at the occasion. - Courtesy Photo
Published 2013-12-08 12:32:08


KARACHI: In another of the headline grabbing motion picture associations to hit the domestic cinema market in under a month, media giant ARY Films has entered into a joint venture agreement with Mind Works Media to produce “hi-octane” Pakistani movies.

The joint venture, which was held at ARY’s Medina City Mall offices, launched “Delta Echo Foxtrot”, an actioner of “courage, sacrifice, passion and patriotism” set to release in 2014, and “Waar 2” the sequel of the immensely successful “Waar”.

“Waar 2” will be helmed by “Waar’s” producer and writer Hasan Rana, and is set to be shot in Pakistan, U.K., Russian, Turkey and Yugoslavia with “national and international superstars”.

At the occasion Mr. Salman Iqbal, President and Founder, ARY Digital Network said “After the super success of Waar and the sound relationship that we have developed with Mind Works Media, it is natural for both companies to bring their expertise together for even bigger and better movies. The fans of Pakistani cinema have proved that if we make a good film, they will watch and appreciate it”.

Commenting on the occasion Dr. Hasan Rana said that “We want all projects to be game changers and we want to push ourselves to the very edge of what is possible. We hope that we can come up to the expectations which the people of Pakistan have with us”.

This is the third association ARY Films has cemented in the last year, making it one of the biggest and the most versatile Pakistani cinema game changers in the last decade. The company’s other associations includes a collaboration with Mandviwalla Entertainment focusing on tent-pole commercial feature films, an indie unit “The Platform”, and the recent partnership with Riaz Shahid Films to produce a slate of four motion pictures.

“Waar 2” and “Delta Echo Foxtrot” set to release in joint venture - DAWN.COM

Waar 2 is officially in the making – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Prominent Filmmaker offered Bilal Lashari a Blank Cheque | Reviewit.pk

*Prominent Filmmaker offered Bilal Lashari a Blank Cheque*
Nida Zaidi November 19, 2013 



Launching himself as a real talented director of Pakistan, Bilal Lashari is enjoying a sharp edge of popularity and appreciation for his flawless direction of movie ‘Waar’. The movie has broken all the previous records in Pakistani Cinemas and even after so many days of its release, the film is still ruling the box offices.





Bilal Lashari has been offered to direct a movie by one of the leading filmamkers who has even given Bilal a blank cheque which he said, will be filled by Bilal himself. The afilmmaker further said that he is ready to pay this new director any amount which he chooses for himself. Bilal Lashari has accepted the offer as per the news revealed.






Moreover, it has been found that Karachi based four popular celebrities, too, are looking forward to finance Bilal to make him direct movies, offering a considerable package.





Waar has surely opened a new chapter in the revival of the Pakistani film industry.

We wish him all the very best for his future endeavors.

Blessings,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RangerPK said:


> Prominent Filmmaker offered Bilal Lashari a Blank Cheque | Reviewit.pk
> 
> *Prominent Filmmaker offered Bilal Lashari a Blank Cheque*
> Nida Zaidi November 19, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Launching himself as a real talented director of Pakistan, Bilal Lashari is enjoying a sharp edge of popularity and appreciation for his flawless direction of movie ‘Waar’. The movie has broken all the previous records in Pakistani Cinemas and even after so many days of its release, the film is still ruling the box offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilal Lashari has been offered to direct a movie by one of the leading filmamkers who has even given Bilal a blank cheque which he said, will be filled by Bilal himself. The afilmmaker further said that he is ready to pay this new director any amount which he chooses for himself. Bilal Lashari has accepted the offer as per the news revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, it has been found that Karachi based four popular celebrities, too, are looking forward to finance Bilal to make him direct movies, offering a considerable package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waar has surely opened a new chapter in the revival of the Pakistani film industry.
> 
> We wish him all the very best for his future endeavors.
> 
> Blessings,


wow thats a big thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Umair Nawaz said:


> wow thats a big thing.



Yes. I hope Mr Bilal Lashari directs his own movie now. He won't be directing waar 2. Waar has set the current trend in movie making, and it seems the bench mark budget is now 20 coror, about 1-2 million dollars.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RangerPK said:


> Yes. I hope Mr Bilal Lashari directs his own movie now. He won't be directing waar 2. Waar has set the current trend in movie making, and it seems the bench mark budget is now 20 coror, about 1-2 million dollars.


The indians and Americans r trying their best in breaking this waar team. and the americans have been successful with Waqas Rana abt waar 2 by sidelining Bilal from the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Umair Nawaz said:


> The indians and Americans r trying their best in breaking this waar team. and the americans have been successful with Waqas Rana abt waar 2 by sidelining Bilal from the project.




I don't know if Mr Bilal Lashari would keep wanting to make waar movies. He is more of person that likes to do new and different things.

Bilal lashari is an educated artistic director with experience. Mr Hassan waqas has non of that, thus I believe his direction skills would not be top notch. It would be better if mr waqas rana hires a new educated professional director instead directing the movie himself and end up having to be disappointed.


Mean while I am looking forward to what mr bilal lashari is doing next.


PS: I heard while directing Waar, mr bilal lashari got an offer to direct a Hollywood movie, but he refused and kept on directing waar. 

So who knows, mr bilal lashari might actually direct a Hollywood movie next.




.


----------



## SHAMK9

All Indian movies, dramas and game shows are allegedly banned in Pakistan as of this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzling

wow just found this thread...in fact this website. 

all of u great job, i can't wait to see this movie. please keep informing on time.

waar 2 already? wow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Shaan’s Waar against critics: Pakistan has a right to patriotic films*
By News Desk
Published: December 12, 2013


Share this article

Print this pageEmail




Shaan feels that Waar accurately depicts issues that plague contemporary Pakistan. PHOTO: FILE

*After facing constant criticism for his film Waar, actor Shaan Shahid has finally spoken up. In an interview with the Gulf News, the actor cleared the air about the film, saying that Pakistan, like India, has a right to patriotic films.*

Snubbing critics who termed _Waar_ as an anti-India venture, he said, “I don’t think it’s an India-bashing film. It is based on the issues that people [in Pakistan] are facing right now.” Shaan is currently in the United Arab Emirates for the international premiere of his action thriller.

Shaan plays a retired military official in _Waar, _directed by Bilal Lashari. He has been called to foil a terror bid strategised by a Taliban outfit funded by India. _Waar_ is, by far, the biggest budgeted film in Pakistan. It has also become the highest-grossing film of the country, beating the 1998 box office smash hit, _Choorian_.

“Every person has a right to be patriotic about his country,” says Shaan, defending the subject matter of the film. “With all due respect, as far as India is concerned, they have been making films bashing Pakistan left, right and centre anytime they want to. As an actor, I feel it is okay, because they are being patriotic Indians. For once, when a Pakistani wants to be patriotic, the whole world has a problem with it.”

Shaan’s cinematic career boasts a total of 475 films, but _Waar_ has taken his fame to another level. “If a film is made in Pakistan, we are going to give our views and we are going to say what we think is right,” he said emphatically. The actor clarifies that the ‘waar’ (strike, in Urdu) that the film is not against India, but those that cause conflict within Pakistan. “That is one problem we are facing right now. It is a proxy war and there has to be some hand behind it, and we can nominate anybody [as responsible for it].”

With the upfront criticism hurled _Waar_’s way, Shaan is still hopeful that the film will get a theatrical release in India. “India should play a bigger brother and support our cause of cinema,” he said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 13th, 2013.

Shaan Shahid: Pakistan has a right to patriotic films | GulfNews.com_


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Dubai: Pakistan’s new blockbuster movie Waar is set to take UAE cinemas by storm on Thursday.

The bi-lingual movie, which was shot predominantly in English, and in Urdu, is Pakistan’s first big-budget film that premiered on October 16 in Pakistan. Waar(Urdu for “to Strike”) has created history in Pakistan and is the highest grossing film of the year, after reaching nearly $2 million (Dh7.34 million) box office collections to date from the Pakistan market.

The film is set to premiere outside Pakistan in cinemas in Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah, Ajman, Al Ain, Muscat, Qatar, Kuwait, and Bahrain on December 12. This is the first time after years that any Pakistani film is being shown in the UAE cinemas.

The film tackles terrorism in Pakistan caused by elements hired by its neighbours. The storyline is the age-old one-man saviour of a country under attack in the person of Pakistan superstar Shaan. The movie depicts the veteran actor as the last hope for Pakistan’s security agencies to battle against the vicious opponent Shamoon Abbasi.

“The cinema-goers in Pakistan have given their verdict; they have made Waar the most successful movie in the history of the country. The countless queries which we are receiving about Waar tell us that it will do equally great in this market as well,” said Yasar Khan, Chief Operating Officer of, ARY Digital Network – Middle East and North Africa, which is the film’s distributor.

The film has received acclaim from movie-goers for its music, cinematography, and overall treatment, which is believed to revive the dying Pakistani film industry.

The movie is the debut film of new generation filmmaker Bilal Lashari and written and produced by Dr. Hassan Waqas Rana. The cast includes Hamza Ali Abbasi, Aisha Khan, Ali Azmat, Misha Shafi, Kamran Lashari and Nadeem Abbas Rana.

Dubai fans will get a chance to meet the cast including, Shaan, Abbasi, Azmat and Khan, at 8.30pm on Thursday on the main stage of Global Village.*

Pakistani blockbuster “Waar’ to hit UAE cinemas Thursday | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Where can I stream or download it on the internet?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Watch it in cinema..........As far as i know there is no link or download/streaming available.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistani film ‘Waar’ strikes UAE cinemas*








DUBAI - After resounding box office performance in Pakistan, UAE cinema is the new battleground for Pakistans biggest blockbuster Waar which is set to take the cinemas by storm today (Thursday).

After tasting success in home ground the big budget film is now going global. The film is set to premiere in cinemas in Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah, Ajman, Al Ain, Muscat, Qatar, Kuwait, and Bahrain.

The film that was made in a budget of approx. $ 1 million, has reached beyond $ 2 million dollars at the box office till date in Pakistan. The commercial success of the movie in Pakistan has built huge expectations among movie lovers in overseas as well.

Speaking to media reporters, debutant director Bilal Lashari says, "We are very excited about our global release". In the UAE, fans have been eagerly waiting for the theatre release and the director is also looking forward to bring his film to the Pakistani expatriates here. Dubai fans will also get a chance to meet the cast including, Shaan, Abbasi, Azmat and Khan, at 8.30pm on Thursday. 'Waar' revolves around the theme of terrorism in the country.

- See more at: Pakistani film 'Waar' strikes UAE cinemas | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Umair Nawaz

1.24 AM Friday, 13 December 2013





*
Pakistani film 'Waar' strikes UAE cinemas; Click for where to watch*
*After resounding box office performance in Pakistan, the UAE premiere takes place on Thursday*
By

Ajanta Paul
Published Thursday, December 12, 2013




A scene from Pakistani movie 'Waar'. (SUPPLIED)

UAE cinema is the new battleground for Pakistani's biggest blockbuster 'Waar' which is set to take the cinemas by storm on Thursday (Dec 12).

After tasting success in home ground the big budget film is now going global.

The film is set to premiere in cinemas in Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah, Ajman, Al Ain, Muscat, Qatar, Kuwait, and Bahrain on December 12.

The film that was made in a budget of approx. $ 1 million, has reached beyond $ 2 million dollars at the box office till date in Pakistan.



The commercial success of the movie in Pakistan has built huge expectations among movie lovers in overseas as well.

Speaking exclusively to *Emirates 24|7* debutant director Bilal Lashari says, "We are very excited about our global release".

In the UAE, fans have been eagerly waiting for the theatre release and the director is also looking forward to bring his film to the Pakistani expatriates here.

"We are looking forward, in fact can't wait to, honestly. Now more than ever because we get all these messages everyday inquiring about its release, especially the UAE and in Dubai there seems to be a big market there. The enthusiasm is very encouraging."

Dubai fans will get a chance to meet the cast including, Shaan, Abbasi, Azmat and Khan, at 8.30pm on Thursday on the main stage of Global Village.

'Waar' revolves around the theme of terrorism in the country.The narrative is simple and packed with action.


*Waar*

*CAST:* Shaan, Hamza Abbasi and Shamoon Abbasi

*Abu Dhabi & Al Ain*

Club (Al Ain) 1.00, 3.45, 11.45

Grand Cinema 5 (Al Bawadi Mall, Al Ain) 11.00, 1.30, 4.00, 6.30, 9.00, 11.30

Grand Safeer 3 (Mussafah) 2.00, 5.00, 8.00, 10.45, (Add Thu & Fri) 01.15am

National 4 (Thu) 1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.00, 00.15, (Fri to Wed) 1.30, 4.30, 7.30, 10.30

Vox 8 Marina Mall10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

*Dubai*

Grand Cinecity 5 (Al Ghurair)6.00pm, 8.30, 11.00, 01.30

Grand Cineplex 12 (Grand Hyatt)11.00, 1.30, 4.00, 6.30, 9.00, 11.30

Grand Festival Cinema 12 (Festival City) 11.00, 1.30, 4.00, 6.30, 9.00, 11.30

Grand Megaplex 20 (Ibn Battuta)11.45, 1.45, 4.45, 6.45, 9.45, 11.45

Lamcy 110.00, 4.00, 10.00, (Add Thu to Sat) 01.00am

Reel Cinemas 19 (The Dubai Mall)3.00pm, 5.35, 8.10, 10.45, 01.20

Vox 5 Deira City Centre10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

Vox 12 Mall Of The Emirates (Sat to Wed) 10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

Vox 1 Mercato10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

Vox 4 Mirdif City Centre10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

*Sharjah & Northern Emirates*

Grand Mega Mall 410.30pm, 00.55

Gulf 1 (RAK)7.30pm, 00.45

Star Cineplex 21.15, 4.15, 7.15, 10.00

Vox 4 (Aj)(Thu to Sat) 10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45, (Sun to Wed) 11.45, 2.30, 5.15, 8.00, 10.45

Vox 3 (Fujairah City Centre) 10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45

Vox 7 (Al Hamra Mall) 10.00, 12.45, 3.30, 6.15, 9.00, 11.45


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistani Hit Action Film Strikes a Nerve Over India*



TEXT SIZE
Sharon Behn
December 02, 2013

ISLAMABAD — Pakistan’s moribund film industry has been brought back to life with the action thriller _Waar,_which translates roughly as “The Attack.” The film, shot in Pakistan, tells the story of a retired military hero who saves the country from a terrorist attack. But critics say the movie’s allusions to rival nuclear power India as the enemy only serves to deepen the antagonism between the two countries.

The Pakistani high-octane terrorist thriller film,_ Waar_, is a huge hit.

Moviegoers applaud the film because it is based on Pakistan’s realities like the fight against terrorism, says distributor Nawab Hassan Siddique.

“In the history of Pakistan, there has never been such a huge hit, neither by an Indian film nor a Hollywood movie. The credit goes to Pakistan, that a Pakistani picture has earned such huge ticket sales," said Siddique.

The film’s ex-special forces hero, Major Mujtaba, along with bloody interrogation scenes, are a big departure from typically popular Indian Bollywood dance movies.

And it's a hit at the box office - Pakistan's highest-grossing film ever.

Even though _Waar_ never indicates where the “bad guys” are from, many moviegoers are sure they are from India.

“Obviously, 100 percent, because we have a number of proof of India’s involvement in Pakistan," said a moviegoer.

And that draws criticism. The perceived anti-India slant is not helpful when relations between the two countries are already tense, says military analyst Ayeesha Siddiqa.

“You don’t need these bunch of innocent citizens thinking the same way, they will end up supporting those radicals," said Siddiqa.

Writer and producer Hassan Waqas Rana says he wanted the film to spark conversation.

"It's a film. It’s not the strategic policy of the government of Pakistan. It’s a film that I have written in my own room. I may be 100 percent wrong, I may be 100 percent right, you never know. That's the whole point of a film," said Rana.

Rana dismisses comments that Pakistan’s powerful military helped fund the film. He acknowledges the army helped with logistics to give certain scenes a more realistic feel. But he says he funded the movie himself.

The success of _Waar_ has reignited Pakistan’s film industry and some 10 other movies are now in the works. And Rana is taking his smash hit to the international market - and already planning a sequel.

Pakistani Hit Action Film Strikes a Nerve Over India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Pakistan must demand General VK Singh’s extradition for involvement in bombings on Pak soil






The current US Secretary of Defense also confirmed in a previously unreleased video that India has, over the years, ‘financed problems for Pakistan’ using Afghanistan as a base.

When Bilal Lashari’s WAAR was released just days ago in Pakistan, a lot of eyebrows were raised over the depiction of the Indian involvement in terror on Pakistan’s soil. Prominent Pakistani journalists declared it as jingoistic propaganda, far removed from reality.

It is, therefore, a timely slap in the faces of the pro-Indian lobby in Pakistan that the recently retired Indian Army Chief General Vijay Kumar Singh admitted India’s involvement in doling out money to separatist terrorists in Balochistan and sponsoring bombings elsewhere in the country.

VK Singh is a political ally of BJP leader Narendra Modi, also known as the Butcher of Gujarat for his role in the massacre of Muslims in the Indian state in 2002.

VK Singh’s admission comes in an inquiry report prepared by India’s DG Military Operations, highlighting the activities of an army unit called the Tactical Support Division (TSD) – raised on the directives of the Defence Minister and National Security Adviser Shiv Shankar Menon. It consists of six officers, five JCOs and 30 men, and is operated out of the capital, Delhi.

The TSD is said to have been given tasks ranging from clandestine monetary support and training of separatists and other terrorist elements targeting the Pakistani state and military, as well as targeted assassinations of senior political and religious leaders, including Jama’at ud Dawa Chief Hafiz Saeed, blamed by India for the 2008 Mumbai attacks. Saeed has a US$ 10m bounty on his head, placed by the United States last year, although bizarrely it is for ‘information leading to (his) arrest’ that would stand up in court – an admission by the Americans that the current information, including that from India, for Saeed’s alleged involvement in the Mumbai attacks is insufficient and inadmissible in court.

In light of the above, it is criminal of the Pakistani state and the Interior as well as Foreign and Defence Ministries to ignore General VK Singh’s admission of guilt in running a terrorist cartel in Pakistan and not call for his immediate arrest and extradition to Pakistan, along with Colonel Munishwar Nath Bakshi who heads the TSD. In addition to these two, Pakistan must also demand the extradition of Colonel Purohit, a serving Indian Army Officer who was found involved in a series of bombings on Indian soil, including the Samjhauta Express bombing of 2007. All of these attacks were initially blamed on Pakistan by the Indian media and security officials.

Pakistan must also press on the United States to put a leash on the Indian presence in Afghanistan and restrict it from using that country to destabilize Pakistan.

The current US Secretary of Defense also confirmed in a previously unreleased video that India has, over the years, ‘financed problems for Pakistan’ using Afghanistan as a base.

Additionally, Pakistan needs a strong media and broadcast watchdog to keep an eye on the presence of the pro-Indian lobby in Pakistan’s media, acting against the national interest by deliberately downplaying Indian terrorism in Pakistan, and serving Delhi’s interests by using every opportunity to attack Pakistan and its security forces.


Pakistan Must Demand General VK Singh’s Extradition | PKKH.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistani movie review: ‘Waar’ presents a new perspective to the war on terror*


Pakistani movie review: ‘Waar’ presents a new perspective to the war on terror
Debutant filmmaker Bilal Lashari focuses on showing the impact of terrorism on Pakistan
By Sneha May Francis
Published Thursday, December 12, 2013

Pakistan is under siege from within.

A retired security agent is called back to duty to save the country.

The plot for ‘Waar’ isn’t novel, mostly because we have witnessed numerous fights against terror in Hollywood and on Indian celluloid, where macho agents indulge in daredevil stunts to fight extremists and save their countries.

So, debutant director Bilal Lashari’s ‘Waar’ (means ‘to strike’ in Urdu) isn’t original in theme, but it garners points for representing Pakistan in a light that’s not clichéd and one that focuses on its own battles against terrorists.

“Not every Pakistani is a terrorist,” vociferously endorses the hero of the action-thriller as he indulges every on-screen moment at gunning down those party to any heinous crime against humanity.

While director Bilal refuses to name any country for instigating such acts, he hints at the neighbouring country by showing the villain slipping into Pakistan from across the Indian border of Kashmir and highlighting a RAW (Indian intelligence) link. There are also references to “international involvement” and Taliban, but none that are fleshed out to leave any clue.

Writer Hassan Waqas Rana refuses to play politics and focuses on the patriotism instead.

At 135-minutes screen-time, however, his efforts do slip on many occasions, diluting the impact this thriller could have created. Numerous pauses, sub-plots, romantic angles and songs puncture the narrative considerably.

‘Waar’, which is mostly in English, captures Pakistani intelligence agents working tirelessly to fight menacing extremists as they scheme to harm their nation.



Retired agent Mujtaba (Shaan Shahid) is called back on duty to lead a battle against the evil Ramal (Shamoon Abbasi).

And, while he’s busy prepping his team of intelligence whiz Javeria (Ayesha Khan) and her trigger-happy brother Ehtesham (Hamza Ali Abbasi), there’s a parallel story that follows a wealthy politico-head Ejaz Khan (Ali Azmat) as he tries to change mindsets and bring about economic progress.

His efforts, however, are sidetracked by socio-activist Zoya (Meesha Shafi), for whom he willing surrenders his heart.

The rest of the screen time is devoted to the run-up to the “big terror plot”, which Mujtaba and his team must detect and defuse.

Barring the sluggish narrative, Bilal’s ‘Waar’ deserves applause for impeccably texturing the tone of the movie, and for colouring action sequences in such incredible strokes. The bloody battle isn’t all gore, but captured aesthetically.

The actors are well trained in handling ammunition, and the action sequences remarkably executed.

Shaan stands out as the husky Mujtaba. He brilliantly captures the pain of an officer who is relentlessly haunted by a bloody past that left him without a family. Shamoon too gives him a good fight, but a little indulgent character sketch for the two men would’ve proved far more impactful.

Ali Azmat is impressive as the ambitious politician. The image of him standing on his balcony and enjoying applause from an imaginary crowd is arresting.

Of the women, Meesha stands out with a far more effective screen-time than the rest. It’s her impromptu ballet-act that throws us off the hook.

Pakistani movie review: ‘Waar’ presents a new perspective to the war on terror - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

DRAY said:


> If you don't know Hindi, then what is this: "yaar chor na copy cats hai" !! (Post no. 3)
> 
> 1st flag shows your country, 2nd flag shows your location. @Zakii Could you please help here.


Maybe you cant comprehend, maybe @Darth Vader was born and raised in Norway (Making HIS COUNTRY NORWAY) of Pakistani descent? 

Oh wait that CANT possibly happen....Norway is not a Muslim country! Man why does logic hit rock bottom every now and then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A bit old but worth a watch

@Talon

Did u watch this one?

It is already in cinemas of UK since 12 december.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> A bit old but worth a watch
> 
> @Talon
> 
> Did u watch this one?
> 
> It is already in cinemas of UK since 12 december.


 I have not been in UK since wait I was in UK last yr...nope missed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> I have not been in UK since wait I was in UK last yr...nope missed it


Where r u now then?

I though yr UK settled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> Where r u now then?
> 
> I though yr UK settled.


I am in Europe now....I travel a bit...Haath ki lakeer par likha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> I am in Europe now....I travel a bit...Haath ki lakeer par likha hai


Where in Europe.........U may try to watch it if its released there??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ALERTS
Bilal Lashari's next project: A multi-million dollar remake of Maula Jatt 5:56 PM PST







*Bilal Lashari's next project: A multi-million dollar remake of Maula Jatt*
By Rafay Mahmood
Published: December 14, 2013



Share this article

Print this pageEmail




The director speaks exclusively with The Express Tribune about what he has in the works.

*He came, he saw and he conquered. Bilal Lashari’s journey as a film maker has begun on as high note a note as it possibly could. While it’s clear that no one else can come close, one wonders whether even he will be able to top himself and fulfil the expectations associated with his next project. Now, Pakistan’s leading director is all set to surprise us again, not with box office returns but with the project that he has gotten his hands on. Lashari earlier put the arms and ammunition of Pakistan army to stylistic use, and will now be giving a new identity to Gandasa films with a multi-million dollar remake of Maula Jatt. Bilal Lashari unveils his next venture in an exclusive interview with The Express Tribune. *

“This will be my take on Gandasa films which are blamed for the death of Lollywood” says Bilal Lashari. “I think the Gandasa genre was a missed opportunity for Pakistani cinema, and what better choice to utilise it then by paying homage to the cult classic_Maula Jatt_.”

This rebooted version of _Maula Jatt_ has been in its pre production phase for the last seven months, and Lashari was waiting for the _Waar_ hype to quiet down for the right moment to disclose his new film. The film is a co-production with an American production house, the name of which he is not disclosing just yet, and will have a budget in the millions of dollars, according to the director. From a war epic to a new brand of Gandasa films; Lashari is taking some huge steps and even huger risks. Traditional Gandasa films have been looked down upon by modern viewers due to a lack of content, but Lashari is not only aiming to stay true to the spirit of the originals, but he is also determined to make it palatable for contemporary audiences.

“The entire world has been exporting their own styles and versions of cinema outside their territory, but we have been silent,” Lashari says, concerned. “Hollywood sent us the old westerns or the cowboy films, the Japanese gave us Samurais. We have also had Ninjas, but I now feel it’s our time to tell the world what our Gandasa films are capable of,” Lashari stays determinedly.






His concerns are genuine, and the fact is that in the past few years many have spoken about revamping _Maula Jatt_ but no one has actually successfully done so, making Lashari’s venture all the more interesting. Four different production teams have approached _The Express Tribune_ in the past two years for potential coverage regarding their versions of _Maula Jatt_, and none have shown any progress or delivered a finished product thus far. Lashari has acquired the rights to the original cult classic starring Sultan Rahi, and one can’t help but be intrigued as to what his vision of the film is.

“My version of _Maula Jatt_ will be a visual epic, with less dialogue and many captivating moments. It will be a dark but stylised take on Pakistan’s original film genre.”

While we can tell you that the new _Maula Jatt_ will stay true to the original by being a Punjabi language film, the name of the script writer has not been disclosed as yet. The casting process has just begun and Lashari is looking for younger and fresher faces from Pakistan and is keeping his options open in terms of getting Bollywood stars on board. The shooting locations for the film have not been finalised and neither has the cast.

On the other hand, Mindworks Media and Ary Films have announced the making of _Waar 2_which surprisingly, will not be directed Bilal Lashari. This time around, Dr Hasan Waqas Rana will be calling the shots. This certainly doesn’t reduce Lashari’s love for his passion project, which became the highest grossing film in Pakistan. Apart from the fact that it made Lashari the most acclaimed film maker in the country, the film also raised the bar in terms of production value in Pakistani films. There are numerous reasons why Lashari is neither in favour of a sequel being made and will not be onboard as director.

“_Waar_ was something extraordinary for Pakistani cinema and it should just be left alone,” he chuckles. “Personally_ Waar 2_ would mean staying in my safe zone, and like any concerned artist I would rather challenge myself with every new project. If I took the helm for _Waar 2_, it would be more like taking one step ahead and five steps backwards.”

Ever since_ Waar_ was released, the rumour mill has been churning our news that Lashari had a major fall out with Rana, the producer/writer of the film who will now be directing _Waar 2_. Some said that the reason was based on the producer/director distribution of revenues, while others believed it was due to the criticism that the film was receiving on its script.

“The rumours are completely false, and I share a good relationship with the producer of the film, or I would not be in Dubai busy promoting _Waar_. Yes, the director-producer relationship is one where you have differences, but they certainly do not outweigh the good times,” Lashari says.

Partly excited and partly nervous, Lashari had to take a deep breath before giving a final message for his fans out there regarding the expectations from his next film.

“_Maula Jatt_ will be much bigger and better than_ Waar_, and my fans should keep expectations as high as possible, because that’ll motivate me to meet them.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

sohail.ishaque said:


> Dude,.. its not WAR, it is WAAR... an urdu word which means to hit.. let me explain it with an example,. e.g "Teray dant tornay kai liye ultay hath ka aik *WAAR* hi kafi ho ga".. this is just an explanatory sentence, don't take it seriously,..



Don't have a go at him, he couldn't even spell his name properly hence Pathan rather then pukhtoon.

Never met a pukhtioon who called himself a Pathan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Shaan’s blockbuster Waar released in UAE cinemas*
Posted in All News, Entertainment 2 days ago 0 35 Views


*Dubai, December 12 (ePakistan) -* After astounding box office performance in Pakistan, UAE cinema is the latest battleground for Pakistan’s blockbuster Waar which is all set to take the cinemas by storm on 12 December.

After achieving huge success at home, the hug budget film is now going global. The film is set to premiere in cinemas in Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah, Ajman, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah, Al Ain, Muscat, Qatar, Kuwait, and Bahrain.

The film that was made in a budget of approx. $ 1 million, has reached beyond $ 2 million dollars at the box office till date in Pakistan. Debutant director Bilal Lashari says, “We are very excited about our global release of Waar.”

Shaan’s blockbuster Waar released in UAE cinemas | eNews by ePakistan.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

Umair Nawaz said:


> ALERTS
> Bilal Lashari's next project: A multi-million dollar remake of Maula Jatt 5:56 PM PST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bilal Lashari's next project: A multi-million dollar remake of Maula Jatt*
> By Rafay Mahmood
> Published: December 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Share this article
> 
> Print this pageEmail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The director speaks exclusively with The Express Tribune about what he has in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .”




I hope there are no "dance numbers" in this movie, which is a cheap attempt to "exploit" their audience sexually so thus their wallets can be exploited...

Also over sexualization of women with no personality except their obsession with men, is insulting to women and intellectually baron to watch...

I hope mr lashari does not listen to those type of people who are fond of mujras and Pakistan's B grade movies, or people who watch bollysh1t border line soft **** movies with strip shows every 5 minutes.

Would like to see this version of mulla jutt be directed like Waar, with awesome cinematography, deep, subtle, and intense to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

Jungibaaz said:


> 2 million USD in revenue which is next to nothing.
> Break even which is not good in the industry. I reckon they were expecting more, I have to say given the amount of Pakistanis that went to see Bollywood crap like Chennai Express, more revenue would have been made. I am disappointed by the turnout.
> 
> And I know many people watched it online and pirated which is sad and it's killing our own industry.
> 
> It's up to us overseas Pakistanis to turn this into a success.


you can watch it online?????????? how????????///


----------



## Jungibaaz

Jf Thunder said:


> you can watch it online?????????? how????????///



Did you not understand my rant at all?

For God sake, stop looking for the cheap way to watch it, if you want to help your industry, go to the cinema and buy a ticket, or else, big Pakistani films will be a shortlived story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jf Thunder said:


> you can watch it online?????????? how????????///


if yr in islamabad go to Centaurus it is still showing this movie.



Jungibaaz said:


> Did you not understand my rant at all?
> 
> For God sake, stop looking for the cheap way to watch it, if you want to help your industry, go to the cinema and buy a ticket, or else, big Pakistani films will be a shortlived story.


So have u watched it?

It is in UK since 12 dec.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Umair Nawaz said:


> So have u watched it?
> 
> It is in UK since 12 dec.



Only a few days ago, I spent almost half an hour online looking for cinemas in London screening this movie. 

Found none, even called in and my local cinema confirmed they aren't going to be showing Waar. 

AFAIK, it hasn't been released yet, much to the disappointment of us expats here in the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jungibaaz said:


> Only a few days ago, I spent almost half an hour online looking for cinemas in London screening this movie.
> 
> Found none, even called in and my local cinema confirmed they aren't going to be showing Waar.
> 
> AFAIK, it hasn't been released yet, much to the disappointment of us expats here in the UK.


What!!!

U sure?

I read somewhere its been released in 12th dec and they were showing a cinema's pic and waar written on its film posters.

Damn.

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 13
Waar World premier in dubai.





*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 12
List of cinemas in Middle East presenting WAAR The Movie !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR movie - Behind The Scenes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR movie - Behind The Scenes*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Is the movie going tobe released in youtube


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR movie - Behind The Scenes*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

I bet Maula Jutt will kill billish/ quentin tarantino style movie... That's how I would remake it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
November 30
Poster "Waar" in National Cinema, Dubai






Bilal. said:


> I bet Maula Jutt will kill billish/ quentin tarantino style movie... That's how I would remake it...


people said same abt waar too.........But where Bilal Lashari is that project will be a master piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Umair Nawaz said:


> *WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> November 30
> Poster "Waar" in National Cinema, Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people said same abt waar too.........But where Bilal Lashari is that project will be a master piece.



Dude I am serious... Like it would be awesome if it made in that way! Maula Jutt is a perfect match for that style of film making.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bilal. said:


> Dude I am serious... Like it would be awesome if it made in that way! Maula Jutt is a perfect match for that style of film making.


Bilal said it will be better then Waar so obviously he knows what he is saying......Lets wait then when it will be released we will see what he makes.

Anyways

Bilal said it will be better then Waar so obviously he knows what he is saying......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Umair Nawaz said:


> What!!!
> 
> U sure?
> 
> I read somewhere its been released in 12th dec and they were showing a cinema's pic and waar written on its film posters.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> *WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> December 13
> Waar World premier in dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> December 12
> List of cinemas in Middle East presenting WAAR The Movie !!!



Bro, these are all UAE cinemas. 

So far none that I found showing Waar anywhere in the UK.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jungibaaz said:


> Bro, these are all UAE cinemas.
> 
> So far none that I found showing Waar anywhere in the UK.


Yes bro......It was the regular posts that i post in this info thread abt waar. It wasnt part of the reply i give u. This site often merges posts by the same member if he is the last one to post before other or after a short time.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Indian Actor Naseeruddin Shah in Pakistan to watch WAAR*
By Glitz The Mag on December 4, 2013 | From glitzthemag.com










Actor Naseeruddin Shah in Pakistan for a series of stage performances in Lahore.
Shah, revered in Pakistan, arrived in Lahore last evening. He will stay in Pakistan for a little over a week and appear in various stage shows, said officials of the Faiz Foundation, which invited the film star to Pakistan.

*Shah told reporters he had heard a lot about the Pakistani film Waar and would watch it during the visit.*

Indian superstar Naseeruddin Shah said he had a great desire to visit each and every corner of Pakistan and to work with talented Pakistani actors and artist. He said Pakistan gave him so much love, respect and warmth, if politics permitted.

Naseeruddin Shah frequently visit Pakistan for stage performances in Lahore and he loves Lahori foods as he said. But now he want to visit the whole pakistan. Naseeruddin Shah worked in Pakistani blockbuster movie Khuda Kay Liye and Oscar nominated movie Zinda Bhaag.

Naseerudding Shah is Pakistan currently said, He had a great experience of working with Pakistani artists and highly talented young people since he had worked in ‘Khuda K Liye’ and Zinda Bhag.

Earlier, Saleema Hashmi and Muneeza Hashmi, the driving force behind bringing Shah and his theatre company to Lahore, paid tributes to Shah and his entourage for being helpful to promote Faiz Ghar’s cause by coming to Pakistan to perform


Actor Naseeruddin Shah in Pakistan to watch WAAR - Bollywood Movies - Zimbio

Mission theatre, Waar on mind NASIR JAFFRY Naseeruddin Shah Islamabad, Dec. 2: Actor Naseeruddin Shah ... - Worldnews.com

Mission theatre, <I>Waar</I> on mind


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Message From Dr Hasan Rana - 14.12.2013 - Video Dailymotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*

*
Sunday, 15th December 2013




*The New Trailor of WAAR Movie*
August 10, 2013 Max Films, Trailers No comments
1 of 1

Inspired by true events, the film gives a fresh and stylized perspective on the current situation that Pakistan faces. The film is going to be a visual treat for the cinema goers and the plot shall take them on a roller coaster ride.


Directed By: Bilal Lashari

Written By: Hassan Waqas Rana

Produced By: Hassan Waqas rana

Starring: Shaan, Shamoon Abbasi, Ali Azmat, Aisha Khan, Meesha Shafi

Studio: Mind Works Media

Distributor: Warner Bros. US

The New Trailor of WAAR Movie - Glitz The Mag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

hinduguy said:


> maoists are mostly hindus or christians.
> Indian islamic terror is of same trend as global jihad, some of the social reasons you said might act as catalyst.


Uhm....pretty sure "maoist" would be atheist....you are familiar with Mao's ideology?


----------



## KingMamba

Juice said:


> Uhm....pretty sure "maoist" would be atheist....you are familiar with Mao's ideology?



You don't know how things roll in the subcontinent.


----------



## Juice

KingMamba said:


> You don't know how things roll in the subcontinent.


True enough...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Juice said:


> Uhm....pretty sure "maoist" would be atheist....you are familiar with Mao's ideology?


indeed many of their leadership could be, but most of their foot soldiers and supporters do not necessarily reject their faith, and mostly are of hindu/christian/tribal origin.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

hinduguy said:


> indeed many of their leadership could be, but most of their foot soldiers and supporters do not necessarily reject their faith, and mostly are of hindu/christian/tribal origin.


Dont post off topic posts r prepare for a ban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Jungibaaz said:


> Did you not understand my rant at all?
> 
> For God sake, stop looking for the cheap way to watch it, if you want to help your industry, go to the cinema and buy a ticket, or else, big Pakistani films will be a shortlived story.




There is NO pirated version of this movie yet, ever since its release. As for your concern about Pakistanis watching the pirated version of it. Then no. No body pirated it, and everyone went to cinema to watch it....

If anything, this gives confidence to the producers to make Pakistani movies because' pakistani movies are unlikely to get pirated in our market (like waar). This shows how mature our market and audience are for the protection of our "local goods"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistani film Waar looks at recent history from a different perspective*
Ujala Ali Khan

December 15, 2013 Updated: December 15, 2013 15:45:00



When it comes to films about contemporary events, Pakistan is not an unfamiliar name to audiences.

Topic

Film festivals
Celebrities
Dubai International Film Festival
“In all the movies you watch – be it Iron Man or Thor or whatever else – there is always a mention of Pakistan,” says the Pakistani singer and actor Ali Azmat. “That mention is always in a negative capacity and that irritates me. I wanted to play a part in showing the world what our point of view is, as Pakistanis, and Waar has allowed me to do that.”

Azmat was speaking at a press conference preceding the Dubai International Film Festival screening of his latest film, Waar, on Thursday. The movie is currently playing in cinemas across the country.

The film, whose title can be translated as “strike” or “blow”, is Pakistan’s first English-language action thriller and looks at what is happening as the country is caught in the crossfire of an international war on terror.

“We live in confusing, interesting times. When Pakistan is depicted in a negative light, it’s not any one single country that does that, but it’s the war industry as a whole,” explains Azmat. “This is my chance to step up and show the audience why these games are being played.

“We need to have our narrative out in the world and show everyone that we are not just terrorists. We need to show them that we are a normal as any one in New York and that we have fears and hopes like other people do. We are hoping to get our narrative out to combat the established mindset about Pakistan.”

*Breaking records*

Azmat plays a politician in the film and shares the screen with the actors Shaan Shahid and Shamoon Abbasi, as well as newer talent including Meesah Shafi, Hamza Ali Abbasi and Ayesha Khan.

The film – directed by Bilal Lashari (who also acts in the film) and produced by Hassan Waqas Rana – received tremendous public support and financial success in its home country since its release on the first day of Eid Al Adha.

It broke the box office record for first-day collections, previously held by the recent Bollywood film Chennai Express. Today, with a total box office of almost Dh7 million, it is the highest-grossing Pakistani film of all time. Despite the commercial success, film critics in Pakistan have taken Waar to task by applauding its technical finesse but criticising its narrative.

“Waar is primarily a work of entertainment,” says the director Lashari. “You can choose to agree with the narrative or you can choose to disagree. The former will walk out happy and the latter will not. I never said this film will change your life. It’s not even intending to.”

*Cinematic revival*

The general reception of the film by Pakistanis in the UAE has so far been positive.

“The story is of absolute relevance, portraying the geopolitical situation Pakistan is currently facing, with Hollywood-style action sequences using real army gunships, which has never been done before, making Waar a must-watch for all action lovers,” says the Pakistani diplomatic consultant Mobisher Rabbani, a UAE resident.

“Pakistan is seeing a revival of its cinema, where young producers and directors who have learnt all the tricks of the trade abroad are returning to Pakistan to make movies.

“Ever-growing talent combined with the frustration that international media is not giving Pakistan its due [for its] sacrifices – in fact, is portraying it in a negative light – is bringing out such vocal movies and that is a good thing.”



Read more: Pakistani film Waar looks at recent history from a different perspective | The National
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*COMPETITION*




*WIN TICKETS TO ‘WAAR’ – UAE*


Courtesy of our friends at Phars Film and Al Nisr FIlm Co., we are giving our eMatterz friends the chance to watch the most anticipated movie from Pakistan ’WAAR’ on the silver screen next week (Dec 15– 18).

The story of ‘WAAR’ is as follows. Major Mujtaba is a former Pakistan Army officer, who took an early retirement from the service. The plot involves a counter-terrorism operation being conducted in the Northwestern tribal region of Pakistan, lead by Ehtesham and coordinated by an intelligence officer. Ehtesham and the intelligence officer come to know of a major terrorist attack that can only be countered with the help of Major Mujtaba. ‘WAAR’ is written and directed by Bilal Lashari and stars Shan, Ali Azmat, Shamoon Abbasi and Meesha Shafi. The movie releases across the Gulf on Dec 12th.

To enter simply answer the following question by choosing the correct option and then share this post on Facebook and Twitter.

Good Luck & Happ-E-Viewing!



*Terms & Conditions:*

**Participants must be registered eMatterz members*

**Children won’t be allowed to the screening*

**Tickets are non-transferrable*

- See more at: WIN TICKETS TO ‘WAAR’ – UAE | eMatterz 'First For Movies'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 13 via mobile
---------------------"WAAR" BoxOffice Update------------------------#Waar Week 8 Boxoffice Collections:: Super Excellent The grand total of movie is Rs. 214,986,203.00 (21 Crores & 49 Lacs) Verdict:-#ATBB

(@BoxOfficeDetail)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masifchang

im really feel proud that i worked on production of this movie at ice animations.. boys worked hard and ofcourse hard work pays off. we had good time with Mr. Bilal lashari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

masifchang said:


> im really feel proud that i worked on production of this movie at ice animations.. boys worked hard and ofcourse hard work pays off. we had good time with Mr. Bilal lashari


Chal oye jhuty.


----------



## ManuZ

Waar should have been released much earlier....
Now that Dhoom 3 is releasing this weekkk...
The collections for waar is gonna dry up....
The markets in middle east,UK, North America is all up for grabs for Dhoom 3...
Its better for Waar Producers to release DVD and make some money out of it...
Before someone puts a good pirated print on the net....


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ManuZ said:


> Waar should have been released much earlier....
> Now that Dhoom 3 is releasing this weekkk...
> The collections for waar is gonna dry up....
> The markets in middle east,UK, North America is all up for grabs for Dhoom 3...
> Its better for Waar Producers to release DVD and make some money out of it...
> Before someone puts a good pirated print on the net....


This was what yr one of the sources was saying about Boss and Waar. But in the end Boss got failed with just 60 million and waar crossed 200 million from its revenue from Pak and is still going. I dont think international release yr movie will effect our movie as our will be watched by our expats there and yrs will be from yrs. And if u watch this movie's trailers it is better then Dhoom 3's.......Heck it even beat yr Krish 3 after boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Side hero of Waar film..

He is a bureaucrat in real life, ASP to be if he didnt postpone his CSA training again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waar hits the bullseye | GulfNews.com

*Waar hits the bullseye*



By Faryal Leghari, Deputy Opinion Editor
Published: 17:17 December 18, 2013






Image Credit: gulfnews archive
Shaan Shahid in a still from pakistrani movie waar


Bullseye: That is what I thought of _Waar_ hitting the target as the credits rolled out at the end of my first viewing of a Pakistani film in Dubai. The hype surrounding_Waar_, starring Pakistani actor Shaan Shahid, had been building up a considerable extent long before the film premiered in Dubai last Thursday. Its record performance in Pakistan, surpassing even Shah Rukh Khan’s _Chennai Express_, had everyone flocking to the cinemas to see what had turned the tide. And so the legend of _Waar_ was spun.

A packed house on a weeknight in the film’s opening week may not be the only barometer for how well it’s doing; what matters is the story, the satisfaction of seeing something worthwhile in those few hours assigned for the magic of living celluloid dreams in a darkened theatre, the emotions generated and of course the response of the audience while exiting. As for that, there were some very interesting comments to be heard. “Great job for a Pakistani film, good effort!” etc...


So does _Waar_ mark a turning point in Pakistani cinema, which has been struggling for survival, more so after the advent of cineplexes and the lure of the sirens from across the border? While _Bol_ and _Khuda Kay Liye_ (two movies I did have the pleasure of seeing at home, the latter also starring Shahid) may appeal more for their content and appeal to the intellect and for their ability to evoke awareness and empathy for issues that society has more or less swept under the carpet and failed to address, _Waar_ strikes a different chord.

The turning point is that it comes in a very slick cinematic package raising the benchmark for subsequent films for Pakistan cinema. Yet, it’s not all gloss for it succeeds in delivering a core message that resonates among Pakistanis by visualising their suffering at the hands of terrorism — a fact that is now part of daily life and has affected a wide spectrum of society, whether civilians or security officials at the forefront.

*Anti-state activities*

While the Indian External Intelligence Research and Analysis Wing’s (RAW) role in hatching sinister plots, instigating terrorist acts and brainwashing children in madrassahs by funding the Taliban may sound far-fetched to even some sections of the Pakistani audience, it is not something that is incomprehensible. A patriotic movie in Pakistan about a terrorism plot is hardly going to show Martians or even the North Koreans sneaking in from across the very penetrable Line of Control to carry out their dark mission or funding anti-state activities. Naturally it had to be the Indians as is the case for myriad Indian films showing the Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) and Pakistani militant groups allegedly supported by the ISI carrying out their nefarious activities in India. _Waar_ does not need to defend itself on that account. But it would have fared better to pace the plot to uncovering the terrorist attack for the climax as the police academy attack was dealt with.



Shahid’s role as a retired counter-terrorism specialist coming to grips with the loss of his family at the hands of the arch villain Rumal, played by Shamoon Abbasi, is convincing in the portrayal of the pain he goes through while reliving the incident. As an action hero he checks all the right boxes. The chemistry between him and Javeria (Ayesha Khan) could have been tapped into, surely lending a frisson of excitement to an otherwise all-action thriller. But keeping in mind his mission to foil Rumal’s plan to wreak havoc in the country and seek revenge for his family’s deaths, the budding romance was probably deliberately kept in check.

As for the other protagonists, one was left yearning to learn more of visionary politician Aijaz Khan’s (Ali Azmat of Junoon fame) relations with Laxmi, the RAW embed played by Meesha Shafi, the siren songstress who enthralled audiences with her rendition of _Jugni_ and _Dashte Tanhai_ in Coke Studio. She does play it raw with her earthy whispers and delight at witnessing the carnage orchestrated at her behest in the Police Academy, a bullet-pumping whiplash who can also tango with the devil (Rumal), a cold, ruthless player who has no qualms in disposing of her ex-lover Aijaz Khan and his pregnant wife.

*Comic relief*

Ali Azmat deserves more than a mention, playing the leader-with-a-vision convincingly, however his lack of remorse for cheating on his wife falls short in endearing him to the audience.

The Taliban are there, the good and the bad, and of course it is the bad who prevail over the good. But temporarily. The ruthless Mullah Siraj with his long locks and kohl-ed eyes inadvertently offers comic relief with his punchline “Ao Kana” (“Oh yeah!”) before aiming his gun at the counter-terrorist forces and his mockery of his father’s death. But he also chills. The ease with which terrorist acts are carried out and how the naked power struggle among the militants impacts the security situation is well-depicted, to say the least. The police academy attack in Lahore is a chilling reminder of the tenacity, capability and lethality of the terrorists. The only jarring factor was the women suicide bombers in the attack. Not that women have not factored in suicide attacks in Pakistan, but two things stood out that could have been avoided.

First, since when do two women, after having been handed their very thin muslin suicide vests and congratulated for their imminent ascension to heaven, calmly walk into the packed dining room of the all-male Police Academy and stand around with beatific expressions before blowing themselves up without being checked or questioned about what they are doing there in the first place? Second, the police trainees are sitting eating while a massacre is going on outside with gunfire loud enough to wake the dead from their eternal slumber!

But then this is, after all, a movie and one can excuse an oddity or two since even in the best of Hollywood thrillers the most unnatural happenings are shrugged at.

What could have been avoided and which has struck me, as a Pakistani, as odd is that the whole movie is in English with some scattered dialogues in Urdu. Why could it not have been predominantly in Urdu, even if it was aimed at an English audience — subtitles would have filled the gaps. The accents as well could have been done away with, why the highly Americanised English accents, the awful Pushto-accented Urdu by Mullah Siraj’s father, Siraj’s lack of a Pushto accent? But then the redemption came with Siraj’s “Ao Kana!”, my favourite line in the movie.

So how does _Waar_ fare? Despite the shortfalls _Waar_ deserves a big hand. A more balanced narrative would fine-tune the gaps, maybe a debate between the protagonists looking inward at Pakistan’s role and responsibility in allowing things to degenerate to this extent would have raised the film higher. But this is something hopefully future films will incorporate. _Waar_ clearly stands out and sets a precedent for Pakistani films lending hope that one could expect some good films coming this way.




*Don’t miss it*
Waar is now showing in UAE cinemas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@*Nav*

So did u watch this movie or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

*KARACHI: If Waar was called the “unstoppable” film at the box office then Dhoom 3will be the “invincible” one as it has achieved most of the milestones in half the time.*

It started off with the highest first day collections but now _Dhoom 3_ has set a new record of having the biggest first-week box office collection by any film in Pakistan. In seven days,_Dhoom 3_ managed to gather a total of around Rs123 million. The previous record holder for first week collections was _Waar_ with a nine-day collection of Rs95 million.

Given that another weekend is in sight and winter vacations are underway, the film is expected to earn a total of Rs250 million in Pakistan. This will make _Dhoom 3_ the highest-grossing film in the history of Pakistani box office, beating _Waar’s_ total business of around Rs220 million as of December 25.

Into its 44th day in cinemas, _Waar_ is still playing with limited number of shows at Atrium Cinema, Karachi and Centaurus Cinema, Islamabad. However, that will most likely not have a big impact on its present total collection.

Additionally, due to a petition filed in the Lahore High Court (LHC), the Central Board Film Censorship (CBFC) has been given a stay order and there are contentions about the issuance of No Objection Certificate (NOC) to smuggled Indian films. If there is a decrease in Indian films being imported into Pakistan in the imminent future, _Dhoom 3_ will likely stay on the screens longer. This in turn could lead _Dhoom 3_ to become the first film to achieve the Rs300 million milestone.
Dhoom 3 sets new record in first-week collections, beating Waar – The Express Tribune

Lollywood apne ghar me hi apni izzat nhi bacha paya......international locations to door ki baat hai


----------



## RescueRanger

Leader said:


> Side hero of Waar film..
> 
> He is a bureaucrat in real life, ASP to be if he didnt postpone his CSA training again...



HAHAHA... Khan Sahib ke copy bari zabardast ke thee... Poor guy should have gone for course, well done young man, nation is proud of everyone on that team!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Is the film released in India?


----------



## hkdas

IamBengali said:


> Is the film released in India?


yes. it released on dec 20


----------



## Donatello

hkdas said:


> yes. it released on dec 20



Dhoom 3 or WAAR?


----------



## MohitV

Leader said:


> Side hero of Waar film..
> 
> He is a bureaucrat in real life, ASP to be if he didnt postpone his CSA training again...


are bureaucrats allowed to pursue acting while on job in pakistan 
??


----------



## IamBengali

Leader said:


> Side hero of Waar film..
> 
> He is a bureaucrat in real life, ASP to be if he didnt postpone his CSA training again...



Hamza resembles Richard Armitage (British actor) to me.


----------



## Leader

MohitV said:


> are bureaucrats allowed to pursue acting while on job in pakistan
> ??



as I stated he took a break from CSA training. he is yet to join

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

Leader said:


> as I stated he took a break from CSA training. he is yet to join


ok


----------



## 45'22'

IamBengali said:


> Is the film released in India?



no......the director refused to cut certain scenes that were objectionable


----------



## INDIC

IamBengali said:


> Is the film released in India?



No, the movie is very much anti-India.


----------



## IamBengali

INDIC said:


> No, the movie is very much anti-India.



Anti-Indian movie? Ohh.... sounds logical not to show it. Will watch the film tonight. I got a HQ file. I think they have worked heart and soul for 4 to 5 years to make the film. Watched the trailer just now. Looks promising but too loud. But its just my thought on trailer. Haven't seen the film yet.


----------



## 45'22'

Waar, a propaganda movie? – The Express Tribune

its very much anti India indeed


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> Anti-Indian movie? Ohh.... sounds logical not to show it. Will watch the film tonight. I got a HQ file. I think they have worked heart and soul for 4 to 5 years to make the film. Watched the trailer just now. Looks promising but too loud. But its just my thought on trailer. Haven't seen the film yet.
> 
> 
> .



got any source for the movie ?? wanna download it


----------



## Slayer786

t_for_talli said:


> *KARACHI: If Waar was called the “unstoppable” film at the box office then Dhoom 3will be the “invincible” one as it has achieved most of the milestones in half the time.*
> 
> It started off with the highest first day collections but now _Dhoom 3_ has set a new record of having the biggest first-week box office collection by any film in Pakistan. In seven days,_Dhoom 3_ managed to gather a total of around Rs123 million. The previous record holder for first week collections was _Waar_ with a nine-day collection of Rs95 million.
> 
> Given that another weekend is in sight and winter vacations are underway, the film is expected to earn a total of Rs250 million in Pakistan. This will make _Dhoom 3_ the highest-grossing film in the history of Pakistani box office, beating _Waar’s_ total business of around Rs220 million as of December 25.
> 
> Into its 44th day in cinemas, _Waar_ is still playing with limited number of shows at Atrium Cinema, Karachi and Centaurus Cinema, Islamabad. However, that will most likely not have a big impact on its present total collection.
> 
> Additionally, due to a petition filed in the Lahore High Court (LHC), the Central Board Film Censorship (CBFC) has been given a stay order and there are contentions about the issuance of No Objection Certificate (NOC) to smuggled Indian films. If there is a decrease in Indian films being imported into Pakistan in the imminent future, _Dhoom 3_ will likely stay on the screens longer. This in turn could lead _Dhoom 3_ to become the first film to achieve the Rs300 million milestone.
> Dhoom 3 sets new record in first-week collections, beating Waar – The Express Tribune
> 
> Lollywood apne ghar me hi apni izzat nhi bacha paya......international locations to door ki baat hai




LOl. This was Dhoom *3*. Wait for Waar* 2*. Good things are coming.


----------



## INDIC

Slayer786 said:


> LOl. This was Dhoom *3*. Wait for Waar* 2*. Good things are coming.



Waar 2, I heard he is making sequel of Maula Jatt


----------



## Darth Vader

INDIC said:


> Waar 2, I heard he is making sequel of Maula Jatt


But It wont be a copy of Hollywood  nor bollywood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

MohitV said:


> got any source for the movie ?? wanna download it



I just got a fake torrent file from kickass torrent.


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> I just got a fake torrent file from kickass torrent.


lolzz


----------



## t_for_talli

Slayer786 said:


> LOl. This was Dhoom *3*. Wait for Waar* 2*. Good things are coming.


so what
Dhoom 3 is nowhere close to Dhoom 1&2 (worst among the series)


----------



## RescueRanger

Brilliant film, watched it 4 times. The best part was seeing the my old firing range in the film, brought back many good memories. Very good publicity for ATS and the awesome work Islamabad Police did in 2006-2012.

Thank you Bilal and the team, did Pakistan proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangerPK

IamBengali said:


> I just got a fake torrent file from kickass torrent.




From my knowledge, the movie has not been pirated yet. So beware of those shaddy ********..


It probably wont be pirated until the DVD version of it is released, and I guess the DVD wont release before the movie is taken out from cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

t_for_talli said:


> so what
> Dhoom 3 is nowhere close to Dhoom 1&2 (worst among the series)



thats not what the reviews are talking about. it was better than both 1 & 2. Now wait for Waar 2 release in Pakistan. It is gonna be bigger and better.


----------



## t_for_talli

Slayer786 said:


> thats not what the reviews are talking about. it was better than both 1 & 2. Now wait for Waar 2 release in Pakistan. It is gonna be bigger and better.


People get paid to write positive reviews
I have not met a single person who after watching Dhoom series ranks D3 as the best


----------



## RangerPK

Slayer786 said:


> Now wait for Waar 2 release in Pakistan. It is gonna be bigger and better.



I am waiting for remake of Mulla Jutt, directed by Bilal Lashari. I hope I get to see it. Inshallah. I am looking more forward to Maula Jutt than Waar 2, because Maula jutt is directed by Bilal Lashari.

But before Waar 2, there is always operation 021 to watch. Its yet to be released though.


----------



## joekrish

Looks like Waar brought in a new life to the Pakistani film industry, looking forword to seeing some good movies from there.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Good work. This is very nice movie and acting was great.


----------



## Donatello

I am currently visiting Karachi, and Cinemas don't have it here. I have yet to watch it


----------



## Umair Nawaz

12 minute scene WAAR Pakistani Movie | Tune.pk

All Hail to @DeMoN_HuNteR

this is 12 minute scene for all of u guyz to see through one of the member of PDF's iphone .

In this clip is shown the buildup for their Raid on taliban. Its from from the run time where this movie reaches slowly to its climax.


u can get a glimpse of this movie's run time in this video.

On topic....more from Dubai......


*WAAR (the movie)*
December 22, 2013
WAAR @ Dubai, a big success!

Agency => Off-Road Studios — with Muhammad Waqas. (5 photos)


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 31, 2013 via mobile
---"WAAR" BoxOffice Update---------
#Waar
crossed 23 crore mark in Pakistan and still counting (BoxOfficeDetail)


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Donatello said:


> I am currently visiting Karachi, and Cinemas don't have it here. I have yet to watch it


*In Karachi check out Atrium Cinema (021)111-626-384

Also Universal Cineplex 021- 35840996-97 also 021 35846604*

*
WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 24, 2013
Dhoom 3 has just crossed 100crore barrier. After reading this news i was just doing hypothetical analysis of Dhoom3 and Pakistani block buster WAAR. Honestly with result i was shocked. Without prejudice just think Dhoom3 has been released on 4500 screens all over India simultaneously and it is expected to make 300 Crores all over India maximum. Now just imagine if WAAR would have been released in same way and on same scale on 4500screens then what could be the stats. WAAR has earned 190012587 PKR from just 53 screens. Means per screen WAAR has earned 3585143 PKR on box office. Suppose if WAAR would have been released on 4500screens simultaneously then just multiply 3585143 PKR with 4500. The result will be 16133144179 PKR means WAAR could earn 16 Billion PKR on box office. Also not to forget Dhoon 3 has universal certificate in pak where as waar had just adult's certificate and Doom 3 has been released in 56 screens where as waar had just 53 screens in the country.
So guys WAAR is much bigger film than Dhoom3.

via Waar Fan ;
Khurram Shahzad

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 23, 2013




*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 22, 2013




*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 22, 2013
WAAR "Pakistani Movie"




*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 15, 2013
Waar team press conference — at The Oberoi, Dubai.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Pakistani Action Film 'Waar' Top IMDb Best Of 2013 Poll*
NEWS
BY KEVIN JAGERNAUTH
DECEMBER 31, 2013 6:19 PM







Yeah, we know....it's only hours until the ball drops in Times Square and yes, we'll be getting our party hats on soon. But one more list for you before we say hello to 2014: it's the IMDB Best Of 2013 Poll.

Yep, the comprehensive site of all things movies has released their list of the Highest Rated Feature Films Released In 2013 with the caveat being they had to get at least 10,000 votes. And perhaps speaking to the growing influence of international audiences, the Pakistani action flick "Waar" (an Urdu word meaning "to strike") came out on top with a 9.1/10. You can check out a trailer for the movie below so you can get a sense of what the war on terror themed flick is all about.

Coming in right behind, surprisingly given its C+ CinemaScore, is Martin Scorsese's controversial "The Wolf Of Wall Street" (8.8/10) followed closely by "12 Years A Slave" (8.7/10). Essentially, the biggest and/or most acclaimed of the movies of the year take up the majority of the list, with some random outliers like the mediocre rom-com "About Time" managing to sneak on there.



IMDb Best Of 2013
1. Waar 9.1/10
2. The Wolf of Wall Street 8.8/10
3. 12 Years a Slave 8.7/10
4. Bhaag Milkha Bhaag 8.4/10
5. Gravity 8.4/10
6. Rush 8.3/10
7. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug 8.3/10
8. American Hustle 8.2/10
9. The Hunger Games: Catching Fire 8.1/10
10. Blue Is the Warmest Color 8.1/10
11. Before Midnight 8.1/10
12. Frozen 8.1/10
13. Prisoners 8.1/10
14. Captain Phillips 8.1/10
15. The Past 8.1/10
16. Star Trek Into Darkness 7.9/10
17. The Best Offer 7.8/10
18. About Time 7.8/10
19. Special 26 7.8/10
20. Blue Jasmine 7.7/10


Pakistani Action Film 'Waar,' 'The Wolf Of Wall Street' & '12 Years A Slave' Top IMDb Best Of 2013 Poll | The Playlist





Also......

*Meesha Shafi, Actress of Waar makes it to Hot 100 High Flyers.*

*The Official Meesha Shafi Page*
December 21, 2013
"Though she be but little, she is fierce! Shakespeare's words are apt for hot Pakistani powerhouse, Meesha Shafi, singer, actor and model, who wowed Pakistan with her appearance in her debut Hollywood movie The Reluctant Fundamentalist, then impressed with a Bollywood appearance in Bhaag Milkha Bhaag, and this year was dramatic as Laxmi in the fabulous Pakistani blockbuster, Waar. Shafi became an overnight success with Jugni, her collaboration with Arif Lohar on season three of Coke Studio and from then on, there was no looking back. Next year, Meesha will appear in the Hollywood production of The Tournament of Shadows."


----------



## INDIC

@Umair Nawaz Dhoom 3 broke the record of Waar in Pakistan, how are you feeling.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

INDIC said:


> @Umair Nawaz Dhoom 3 broke the record of Waar in Pakistan, how are you feeling.


I say this......

Dhoom 3 has just crossed 100crore barrier. After reading this news i was just doing hypothetical analysis of Dhoom3 and Pakistani block buster WAAR. Honestly with result i was shocked. Without prejudice just think Dhoom3 has been released on 4500 screens all over India simultaneously and it is expected to make 300 Crores all over India maximum. Now just imagine if WAAR would have been released in same way and on same scale on 4500screens then what could be the stats. WAAR has earned 190012587 PKR from just 53 screens. Means per screen WAAR has earned 3585143 PKR on box office. Suppose if WAAR would have been released on 4500screens simultaneously then just multiply 3585143 PKR with 4500. The result will be 16133144179 PKR means WAAR could earn 16 Billion PKR on box office. Also not to forget Dhoon 3 has universal certificate in pak where as waar had just adult's certificate and Doom 3 has been released in 56 screens where as waar had just 53 screens in the country.
So guys WAAR is much bigger film than Dhoom3.

Also its a copy of Hollywood films like ''Prestige'' and ''Now u see me''. In pak Girls have watched this movie more then Men so obviously its not because of the movie and material its been hit but because of its Star attraction unlike Waar.



INDIC said:


> @Umair Nawaz Dhoom 3 broke the record of Waar in Pakistan, how are you feeling.


also read post#798


----------



## kbd-raaf

Umair Nawaz said:


> I say this......
> 
> Dhoom 3 has just crossed 100crore barrier. After reading this news i was just doing hypothetical analysis of Dhoom3 and Pakistani block buster WAAR. Honestly with result i was shocked. Without prejudice just think Dhoom3 has been released on 4500 screens all over India simultaneously and it is expected to make 300 Crores all over India maximum. Now just imagine if WAAR would have been released in same way and on same scale on 4500screens then what could be the stats. WAAR has earned 190012587 PKR from just 53 screens. Means per screen WAAR has earned 3585143 PKR on box office. Suppose if WAAR would have been released on 4500screens simultaneously then just multiply 3585143 PKR with 4500. The result will be 16133144179 PKR means WAAR could earn 16 Billion PKR on box office. Also not to forget Dhoon 3 has universal certificate in pak where as waar had just adult's certificate and Doom 3 has been released in 56 screens where as waar had just 53 screens in the country.
> So guys WAAR is much bigger film than Dhoom3.
> 
> Also its a copy of Hollywood films like ''Prestige'' and ''Now u see me''. In pak Girls have watched this movie more then Men so obviously its not because of the movie and material its been hit but because of its Star attraction unlike Waar.



Lol excuses, if my aunty had balls she would have been my uncle. 

A shitty Indian movie broke all records solely because of good marketing. Why didn't waar release on so many theatres, it's simple there was no demand for it.


----------



## INDIC

Umair Nawaz said:


> I say this......
> 
> Dhoom 3 has just crossed 100crore barrier. After reading this news i was just doing hypothetical analysis of Dhoom3 and Pakistani block buster WAAR. Honestly with result i was shocked. Without prejudice just think Dhoom3 has been released on 4500 screens all over India simultaneously and it is expected to make 300 Crores all over India maximum. Now just imagine if WAAR would have been released in same way and on same scale on 4500screens then what could be the stats. WAAR has earned 190012587 PKR from just 53 screens. Means per screen WAAR has earned 3585143 PKR on box office. Suppose if WAAR would have been released on 4500screens simultaneously then just multiply 3585143 PKR with 4500. The result will be 16133144179 PKR means WAAR could earn 16 Billion PKR on box office. Also not to forget Dhoon 3 has universal certificate in pak where as waar had just adult's certificate and Doom 3 has been released in 56 screens where as waar had just 53 screens in the country.
> So guys WAAR is much bigger film than Dhoom3.
> 
> Also its a copy of Hollywood films like ''Prestige'' and ''Now u see me''. In pak Girls have watched this movie more then Men so obviously its not because of the movie and material its been hit but because of its Star attraction unlike Waar.
> 
> 
> also read post#798



Pakistani people spent more money to watch Dhoom 3 compared to Waar. I never mentioned total earning of Dhoom 3 across India.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

kbd-raaf said:


> Lol excuses, if my aunty had balls she would have been my uncle.
> 
> A shitty Indian movie broke all records solely because of good marketing. Why didn't waar release on so many theatres, it's simple there was no demand for it.


LOL u can cry a river anytime u want......But remember Waar still is the highest grossing movie of our history.....and Dhoom 3 after its first few weeks in Pak has drastically came down in its momentum so its very hard to say that it will still be able break all the records that Waar holds.



INDIC said:


> Pakistani people spent more money to watch Dhoom 3 compared to Waar. I never mentioned total earning of Dhoom 3 across India.


Maybe.........BTW pakistanis r generally very rich...But when it comes to country nobody gives a penny as u know only 2% pay taxes. So when i say we have better overall living standards then yr country this is usually what i mean. This Film was mostly seen by girls because of its universal certificate and star attraction. But that too now have left the fans disappointed when they came to know that its a copy of ''Prestige'' and ''Now u see me'' so its overall hype and momentum of its first few week where it broke records has drastically reduced.


----------



## Soldier-X

a snapshot from the movie WAAR....ATS..behind the scens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

now we have to a new issue to fight about .. a film .. girls stop fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

kbd-raaf said:


> Lol excuses, if my aunty had balls she would have been my uncle.
> 
> A shitty Indian movie broke all records solely because of good marketing. Why didn't waar release on so many theatres, it's simple there was no demand for it.



The story was shitty and baseless, however the songs were incredible and Aamir Khan's acting was superb.

P.S. I heard somewhere that Amitab's son also played a role in the movie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masifchang

Umair Nawaz said:


> Chal oye jhuty.




Hahahaha okay if you say i lie thats fine that didnt hurt me in any way but for you my answer is i didnt lied thanks for your hateful reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriots

t_for_talli said:


> *KARACHI: If Waar was called the “unstoppable” film at the box office then Dhoom 3will be the “invincible” one as it has achieved most of the milestones in half the time.*
> 
> It started off with the highest first day collections but now _Dhoom 3_ has set a new record of having the biggest first-week box office collection by any film in Pakistan. In seven days,_Dhoom 3_ managed to gather a total of around Rs123 million. The previous record holder for first week collections was _Waar_ with a nine-day collection of Rs95 million.
> 
> Given that another weekend is in sight and winter vacations are underway, the film is expected to earn a total of Rs250 million in Pakistan. This will make _Dhoom 3_ the highest-grossing film in the history of Pakistani box office, beating _Waar’s_ total business of around Rs220 million as of December 25.
> 
> Into its 44th day in cinemas, _Waar_ is still playing with limited number of shows at Atrium Cinema, Karachi and Centaurus Cinema, Islamabad. However, that will most likely not have a big impact on its present total collection.
> 
> Additionally, due to a petition filed in the Lahore High Court (LHC), the Central Board Film Censorship (CBFC) has been given a stay order and there are contentions about the issuance of No Objection Certificate (NOC) to smuggled Indian films. If there is a decrease in Indian films being imported into Pakistan in the imminent future, _Dhoom 3_ will likely stay on the screens longer. This in turn could lead _Dhoom 3_ to become the first film to achieve the Rs300 million milestone.
> Dhoom 3 sets new record in first-week collections, beating Waar – The Express Tribune
> 
> Lollywood apne ghar me hi apni izzat nhi bacha paya......international locations to door ki baat hai




O bhai Pakistani market expend kar rahi hai ... Log cinema jana shuru ho gaye hain ... Kuch dino mai dhoom ka record bhi toot jaye ga .......


----------



## t_for_talli

Patriots said:


> O bhai Pakistani market expend kar rahi hai ... Log cinema jana shuru ho gaye hain ... Kuch dino mai dhoom ka record bhi toot jaye ga .......


Do month me itna expand ho gya ki waar ka record tut gaya .....seems unbelievable


----------



## Darth Vader

t_for_talli said:


> Do month me itna expand ho gya ki waar ka record tut gaya .....seems unbelievable


How much the big Movie Bollywood makes they cant compete with Hollywood Why is that I single Reason Their Market Is Way Bigger and their demand 2
And compering 2 Film of on market level is Idiotic Because In the end it dsnt matter good a movie is in the end it will be which has big market


----------



## t_for_talli

Darth Vader said:


> How much the big Movie Bollywood makes they cant compete with Hollywood Why is that I single Reason Their Market Is Way Bigger and their demand 2
> And compering 2 Film of on market level is Idiotic Because In the end it dsnt matter good a movie is in the end it will be which has big market


Article compared net gross of Dhoom 3 and Waar in Pakistan (so the target market is same for both)


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Jungibaaz my friend finally i have good news for u and this time its Conformed.

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

The wait is finally over for all WAAR movie fans in UK...
ARY Films Presents.. WAAR...
A Mindworks Media Production... Releasing on 17th January in Cinemas across UK...





WAAR "Pakistani Movie''


----------



## Kambojaric

Il certainly go and watch it with a group of friends. We've been waiting for some time now. Any list on which cinemas will be screening it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bamxa said:


> Il certainly go and watch it with a group of friends. We've been waiting for some time now. Any list on which cinemas will be screening it?


u can do that by yourself as of now. but after 17 january i will be able to post the list of cinemas where it is shown. Right now follow its official FB page for further updates.

WAAR "Pakistani Movie" | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Umair Nawaz said:


> u can do that by yourself as of now. but after 17 january i will be able to post the list of cinemas where it is shown. As of now follow its official FB page for further updates.
> 
> WAAR "Pakistani Movie" | Facebook



Yeah I went through the list of all the major cinemas I know here, but cant find waar. I guess il just wait a couple of days and check again.I did however find "Josh" release date:

Josh: Against The Grain Tickets | Film Trailer | Preview | Release Date

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bamxa said:


> Yeah I went through the list of all the major cinemas I know here, but cant find waar. I guess il just wait a couple of days and check again.I did however find "Josh" release date:
> 
> Josh: Against The Grain Tickets | Film Trailer | Preview | Release Date


*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
January 10
Uk cinema list



@Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Saw this last night, will definitely go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Taking comedy to new heights: Hamza Ali Abbasi*
By Sher Khan
Published: January 9, 2014





Abbasi has assembled a delightful array of actors to star in his upcoming directorial venture. PHOTO: PUBLICITY

*LAHORE: 
Hamza Ali Abbasi is a rare man among today’s breed of actors. Driven by passion, his latest directorial venture, Kambakht, is Abbasi’s own Joseph Gordon-Levitt Don Jon moment. While he has already established a burgeoning career for himself as a leading man, he is looking to make his mark on cinema from the director’s chair.*

“I am better known for my acting, so a lot of people told me ‘focus on that’ or ‘wait before you make a film’, but I felt I had to do it. It’s kind of like getting married, you can wait five years or do it now,” Abbasi tells_ The Express Tribune._

Abbasi has paid no heed to these suggestions and is currently in the process of directing what is being hyped as a vitriol comedy that should be released by mid-2014.There are many positive things about Abbasi, but one thing is certain, he is always talking about bringing people together and supporting each other for the betterment of the industry. The actor-director has kept his indie-film roots intact with this endeavour by casting and running the production through people he feels comfortable with.

“The passion aspect has overshadowed professionalism. We’re all people who are doing this for the first time, so I think that’s what made the project so interesting,” says Abbasi.

His production team is a cultivation of minds he has brought together or scouted over the years. More importantly, they are people he trusts. For instance, the script is a collaborative effort between Abbasi and two theatre veterans, Atif Siddiqui and Jawad Rana. His production team includes two relatively new figures — Shayan Latif, who was his DOP in_ Mudhouse _and newcomer Sharmeen Khan.

“My first priority was to work with people I already knew and thought I had a comfort level with, so we would stay together at work, so that helped me,” says Abbasi. The hype surrounding the film has been apparent since its inception due to the originality of the piece, and the star ensemble assembled by Abbasi. Ahsan Khan was initially going to star in the lead role, which is now being played by Abbasi himself.






_Kambakht_ has quite the all-star cast, including Abbasi, Shafqat Cheema, Humayun Saeed, Shehryar Munawar, Sohai Ali Aabru, Fizza Zehra and Gohar Rasheed, amongst others. A comedy with an original storyline,_ Kambakht _is about two people, one middle-aged man from the backward areas of the frontier, played by Shafqat Cheema, and a young urban city-slicker played by Abbasi himself, who strike an unlikely and accidental friendship.

“I think it’s going to feel like a combination of both _Hera Pheri _and _The Hangover_ mixed together. It’s pure comedy and entertainment, in which I think the film’s strength is going to be the story and the characters,” says Abbasi.

Gohar Rasheed, who helped with production and is playing the role of a policeman, is quite excited about _Kambakht_, due to the hilarity surrounding its characters. He says that the out-of-the-box and non-conventional approach has provided something really different.

“It’s really a roller-coaster ride; it has one turn after another, one twist after another, and one event after another. Personally I am against comparisons, because I feel it’s just that original. This film will leave its own mark,” says Rasheed.






Comedy aside, he says there is a broader change coming, in light of the fact that type-casted actors such as Shafqat Cheema, who has only been known for his roles as a villain, will be seen in a completely different light. Another person to look out for will be Humayun Saeed, also known for dark-harrowing characters, playing against his type.

The film is going to be distributed by _ARY_ Films, and will be releasing its teaser trailers in the coming months. We can’t wait to see what Hamza Ali Abbasi has in store for us this year.

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 10th, 2014._


----------



## Jungibaaz

Umair Nawaz said:


> *WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> January 10
> Uk cinema list
> 
> 
> 
> @Jungibaaz



Brilliant, my local cinema screen listed. Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jungibaaz said:


> Brilliant, my local cinema screen listed. Thanks bro.


which one?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Umair Nawaz said:


> which one?



Feltham cineworld, though I'll be leaving London on the 17th, I may be back the week after or in 2 weeks time, but will watch it on either weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jungibaaz said:


> Feltham cineworld, though I'll be leaving London on the 17th, I may be back the week after or in 2 weeks time, but will watch it on either weekend.


its being released in a lot of cinemas across UK, even in Cardiff and Glasgow. U may still watch it where ever u will go on 17th.


----------



## Aka123

Umair Nawaz said:


> its being released in a lot of cinemas across UK, even in Cardiff and Glasgow. U may still watch it where ever u will go on 17th.



@Umair Nawaz , when is it releasing in US, u know?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aka123 said:


> @Umair Nawaz , when is it releasing in US, u know?


dont know no idea. But its gradually being released in international market one by one. So after UK its next destination maybe USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont know no idea. But its gradually being released in international market one by one. So after UK its next destination maybe USA.



Thanks!! Even my Pakistani friends out here, they want to see the movie, but no sign of the movie being released. We'll be going together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aka123 said:


> Thanks!! Even my Pakistani friends out here, they want to see the movie, but no sign of the movie being released. We'll be going together.


watch this 


12 minute scene WAAR Pakistani Movie | Tune.pk

this is 12 minute scene for all of u guyz to see through one of the member of PDF's iphone .

In this clip is shown the buildup for their Raid on taliban. Its from from the run time where this movie reaches slowly to its climax.


u can get a glimpse of this movie's run time in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Aka123 Dekha ha clip?

come to this thread


Movies to watch out for, From Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Aka123 Dekha ha clip?
> 
> come to this thread
> 
> 
> Movies to watch out for, From Pakistan!


Haanji.... Umair bhai.... I have already seen 'Waar' trailer. 
Zabardast hain!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aka123 said:


> Haanji.... Umair bhai.... I have already seen 'Waar' trailer.
> Zabardast hain!!


What abt the clip's link i shared with u?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Umair Nawaz said:


> What abt the clip's link i shared with u?



faaru hain…. just saw!! Full fledged action movie. But I need to see this in theater. Bdw ye salon bachhon ko kyun pakra tha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aka123 said:


> faaru hain…. just saw!! Full fledged action movie. But I need to see this in theater. Bdw ye saloon bachhon ko kyun pakra tha ?


hostages.......its their form of making money other then foreign funds to buy ammo and weapons.


----------



## Aka123

Umair Nawaz said:


> hostages.......its their form of making money to buy ammo and weapons.



ok….


----------



## Umair Nawaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=248829135272834









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256504001172014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309




----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Waar set to run on 23 UK screens from January 17*
By Web Desk
Published: January 14, 2014





PHOTO: PUBLICITY










*Blockbuster movie Waar is set to be screened in UK from January 17, the film’s official Facebook page announced on Tuesday.

According to a schedule posted on the page, it listed release in 23 cinemas in the UK including in 12 Cineworld cinemas, 10 Odeon Cinemas and one VUE Cinema.

The movie will be exhibited in London, Newcastle, Birmingham, Manchester, Bolton, Bradford, Sheffield, Leicester, Leeds, Glasgow, Coventry, Stoke-on-Trent, Cardiff, High Wycombe and West Bromwich.

The film, directed by Bilal Lashari, had a record breaking run in Pakistan before an anticipated release in Dubai, on December 12, 2013.

The film had grossed Rs230 million on the domestic circuit since its release on Eidul Azha.

There has also been some speculation about the film’s release in India. Bilal Lashari said, “I have not approached anyone specifically for distribution in India.” Given the theme of the film and the perception that ‘Waar shows India as cause of nation’s problems’, the director says, “I have no idea how people will react, but it would be great if it ends up being screened. A lot of people are saying it’s never going to happen.”

The movie was released on 42 screens across Pakistan and beat the box office record for an opening day take of Rs11.4 million.

It is an action/thriller and drama film, written by Hassan Waqas Rana and stars Pakistan’s actors, Shaan Shahid and Shamoon Abbasi. The storyline has been inspired by the war on terror in Pakistan and its effects on the world, but with a stylised interpretation of it.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
Yesterday
WAAR IMDb Rating increases further to an average of 9.5 out of 10 from 18,412 users!

Have you seen Waar and liked it?
Rate it now: Waar (2013) - IMDb

thnxx 4 support


WAAR "Pakistani Movie"




*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
January 15
WAAR Advance Booking has opening at all cinemas in the UK.

www.myvue.com/latest-movies/info/film/waar





​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


How many of you are going to watch WAAR in UK today ?

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​2​


----------



## koolio

Watched this film yesterday, I have to say, I was really impressed especially with the special effects,Cobra gunship helicopter was impressive, Hopefully more Pakistani films will be produced with the same standard as Waar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

koolio said:


> Watched this film yesterday, I have to say, I was really impressed especially with the special effects,Cobra gunship helicopter was impressive, Hopefully more Pakistani films will be produced with the same standard as Waar.


yr a pakistani or indian?
where u watched it.


----------



## koolio

Umair Nawaz said:


> yr a pakistani or indian?
> where u watched it.



I am a Pakistani, I watched this film in UK really impressive, its more of a natural film unlike many Bollywood films.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

koolio said:


> Watched this film yesterday, I have to say, I was really impressed especially with the special effects,Cobra gunship helicopter was impressive, Hopefully more Pakistani films will be produced with the same standard as Waar.


coming films r even better then waar.

Movies to watch out for, From Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

WAAR Release in U.K Report
WAAR Release in U.K Report ARY News (18-1-2014) — in United Kingdom.






​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


Awesome pic.....

Shooting pic... 

Waar


​3​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WAAR "Pakistani Movie" · 


*Exlusive update on Waar in the UK.
After sucess at the Box Office in the UK, Cineworld Luton to know also show WAAR from Friday 24th Jan onwards!

Advance Booking now open,
Book your tickets now: 'Waar (Pakistani)' | Book tickets at Cineworld Cinemas*




*Waar (Pakistani)*
www.cineworld.co.uk
A retired army officer returns to save Pakistan from a massive terrorist attack in this slick, box office record-breaking action movie.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

koolio said:


> I am a Pakistani, I watched this film in UK really impressive, its more of a natural film unlike many Bollywood films.



i have question 
are pakistanis in uk aware of this movie

@*Umair Nawaz 

how much it had made in dubai and uk do u know?
*


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> 3.2$ million i think its from last year's stats. Latest r not known. Overall revenue is now Rs 23cror plus.



23 cr which is 2.1 m $ is from pakistan 
are u telling me it made 3.2 million in dubai


----------



## Kambojaric

Great movie I must say! Watched it last weekend here in the UK. I thought Shan and the new guy Abbasi performed brilliantly. Maybe Ali Amzats role could have been played by somebody else but overall this movie is definitely worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Bamxa said:


> Great movie I must say! Watched it last weekend here in the UK. I thought Shan and the new guy Abbasi performed brilliantly. Maybe Ali Amzats role could have been played by somebody else but overall this movie is definitely worth watching.


so did u go with yr brigade or just yrself?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

Exclusive update from PakistaniCinema about WAAR in the UK!

WAAR is to start showing at Luton (Cineworld), Blackburn (Vue) and Halifax (Vue) from this Friday onwards. Advance Booking has opened so book your tickets now!

Following a great run in cinemas so far, the film is set to sustain its distribution going into its second week. As some cinemas will have fewer shows as expected, others have increased shows. Along with the cinemas due to start showing the movie, it is fair to say that the distribution is much greater than its opening last Friday. The success of the film is being reflected very well upon how it is managing to sustain itself despite upcoming big releases and its incredible Box Office collections we posted earlier.

Opening Weekend collection in the UK: £104,322 (1.9 Cr).

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"

*Box Office: Pakistani film ‘Waar’ opens up to a tremendous start in UK*
by Raj Baddhan





Pakistani film 'Waar' proves box office hit in UK

Pakistani action thriller film ‘Waar’ has opened to a whopping response at the UK box office, *BizAsia* can confirm.

‘Waar’, which is a production of Hassan Waqas Rana, is being distributed by ARY Films. ‘Waar’ opened up at 23 screens across the UK including Cineworld, Odeon and Vue cinemas. The movie will retain all its sites and will add Cineworld Luton, VUE Halifax, VUE Blackburn and Cineworld Crawley to its listings.

The film collected £104,322 in its opening weekend alone, one of the biggest openings ever for a Pakistani movie. When the film opened up in Pakistan in October last year, it became highest grossing films in Pakistan of all time.

‘Waar’ stars Shaan Shahid, Meesha Shafi, Ali Azmat, Shamoon Abbasi, Ayesha Khan and Kamran Lashari.

Box Office: Pakistani film ‘Waar’ opens up to a tremendous start in UK | BizAsia Showbiz


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

Bilal Lashari Interview
WAAR "Pakistani Movie"
















*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"




*'وار' بھارت سے غیر سیاسی مذاکرات کا اغاز ہے: شان*

..









WAAR "Pakistani Movie"

وائس آف امریکہ‘ کے ساتھ ایک خصوصی انٹرویو میں شان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ، ’بھارت نے پاکستان سے فلمیں نہ لینے پر جو بندشیں لگائی ہوئی ہیں وہ درست نہیں۔ بھارت اس سلسلے میں پاکستان سے مذاکرات کرے۔ اپنا موقف بیان کرے۔ ہم اس پر غور کرتے ہیں۔‘

انٹرویو کے دوران فلم ’وار‘ سے متعلق تفصیلات بتاتے ہوئے، شان کا کہنا تھا، ’میرے خیال میں، پاکستان میں اس معیار کی فلم پہلی بار سامنے آئی ہے جس کا معیار ہالی ووڈ فلموں کا ہے۔ لیکن، پیغام ہمارا اپنا ہے۔ ہم جس دکھ سے گزر رہے ہیں اسے سمجھنا بہت ضروری ہے۔‘


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
November 4, 2013
WAAR" BoxOffice Detail
"WAAR" BoxOfficeDetail Each Cinema Business Detail Report




@qamar1990
delete this post dont feed them.....they r not worth it.


----------



## qamar1990

IamBengali said:


> I just got a fake torrent file from kickass torrent.


good hope you get a virus as well.
for trying to **** with our films earnings



RangerPK said:


> From my knowledge, the movie has not been pirated yet. So beware of those shaddy ********..
> 
> 
> It probably wont be pirated until the DVD version of it is released, and I guess the DVD wont release before the movie is taken out from cinema.


thank god


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

Celebrating the Gigantic Success of WAAR at Royal Palm,










*

*


*Oye! News from Pakistan*
*Sequel of Waar, 'Waar2' releasing in 2014*




Cinema can be a good way to Promote the country's image as it promotes the overall image of the country. Lollywood is improving the quality of films That its making-not only in terms of content as a dry script and plot but also in terms of production, direction and music. And, flicking through the box office collections, it seems the Pakistani audience around the world is lapping it all up. Pakistanis seem to find new Pakistani movie fascinating.

Salman Iqbal, President ARY Digital Network and Hassan Rana, CEO of Mind Works Media, has signed the MOU for joint venture Pakistani movie, Waar2. One more time the Pakistani cinema industry will be hit by another mega hit 'Waar 2'. Media Giant ARY Films has entered into a joint venture agreement with Mind Works Media is produce "high octane" Pakistani movies.

Not only one, but two movies will be releasing in year 2014. The joint venture, which was held at ARY's Medina City Mall offices, launched the "Delta Echo Foxtrot", an actioner of "courage, sacrifice, patriotism and passion" and " *Waar 2* "thesequel of the immensely efficacious" Waar "are set this release In 2014,
"Waar 2" will be helmed by "Waar's" producer and writer Hasan Rana, and is set to be shot in Pakistan, UK, Russian, Turkey and Yugoslavia. This sequel will incorporate not only national but also international superstars. "



At the occasion of the joint venture, Mr.. Salman Iqbal, President and Founder (ARY Digital Network), said "After the great success of Waar and the sound relationship we have developed That with Mind Works Media, it is natural for both companies to bring Their expertise together for even bigger and better movies .The fans of Pakistani cinema have Proved That if we make a good movie, they will watch and appreciate it. "


Commenting on the occasion Dr. Rana Hasan said that "We want all projects to be game changers and we want to push ourselves to the very edge of what is possible. We Hope that we can come up to the expectations Which of the people of Pakistan have with us. "

This is the third association *ARY Films* has cemented in the last year, making it one of the biggest and the most versatilePakistani cinema game changers in the last decade. ARY Films (including "The Platform") has so far released Josh - Against the Grain, Main Hoon Shahid Afridi, Lamha, Zinda Bhaag and Waar. Not only That, but the company's other associations includes a collaboration with Mandviwalla Entertainment focusing on tent-pole commercial feature films, an indie unit "The Platform", and the recent partnership with Riaz Shahid Films is produce a slate of four motion pictures, including an official sequel to Mahesh Bhatt it's "Arth".

Sequel of Waar, ‘Waar2 ‘releasing in 2014 | Oye Times


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> 23 cr which is 2.1 m $ is from pakistan
> are u telling me it made 3.2 million in dubai





*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
December 23, 2013
WAAR collects approx 3.25 Crore PKR in UAE in first week!

Technically this is very average buisness when compared to other Bollywood movies. However, for a Pakistani movie it has done very good. When compared to any other Pakistani releases such as BOL, it has done very good buisness. The movie is running in 11 theartes this week in the UAE and has a limited amount of shows. It may cross to 4 Crore if buisness is good.

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"

i had a wrong info.


----------



## Darth Vader

Waiting For this Movie Still Not avaible In norway  Hope It is Else Will watch it in UK and Will Upload it for yOu guys  soo watch the pirated version BUAHHH @Ghareeb_Da_Baal


----------



## Juice

For being a "megahit", funny I have never heard of it outside this forum.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Juice said:


> For being a "megahit", funny I have never heard of it outside this forum.



A Pakistani megahit is a movie which manages to break even.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Juice said:


> For being a "megahit", funny I have never heard of it outside this forum.



Within Pakistani cinema scene. Of course no one claimed it to be an international mega hit. It like you might not have heard of some of the Bollywood movies that Indians brag about.



kbd-raaf said:


> A Pakistani megahit is a movie which manages to break even.



You guys can't help being petty trolls... It earned many times over it's production cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Bilal. said:


> Within Pakistani cinema scene. Of course no one claimed it to be an international mega hit. It like you might not have heard of some of the Bollywood movies that Indians brag about.


Good point. Musicals and dance numbers aren't my taste.


----------



## Bilal.

Juice said:


> Good point. Musicals and dance numbers aren't my taste.



It's not a musical like Bollywood stuff... Like one moment you are fighting terrorists the next you are in green meadows dancing with a chick

Check out the trailer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bilal. said:


> Within Pakistani cinema scene. Of course no one claimed it to be an international mega hit. It like you might not have heard of some of the Bollywood movies that Indians brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can't help being petty trolls... It earned many times over it's production cost.



AFAIK it made 2.3M, it's production costs were 2.1M plus marketing and all that.


----------



## Bilal.

kbd-raaf said:


> AFAIK it made 2.3M, it's production costs were 2.1M plus marketing and all that.





kbd-raaf said:


> AFAIK it made 2.3M, it's production costs were 2.1M plus marketing and all that.



Wrong figures it earned much more since even the first few days earning is way more than that:

waar gross business - Google Search


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bilal. said:


> Wrong figures it earned much more since even the first few days earning is way more than that:
> 
> waar gross business - Google Search



Mah bad.

A budget of 17 crore and made 23 crore. A profit of 6 crore.

Hardly a 'megahit'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

kbd-raaf said:


> Mah bad.
> 
> A budget of 17 crore and made 23 crore. A profit of 6 crore.
> 
> Hardly a 'megahit'.



Wrong again, it made 25 crore in the first 19 days...

19 days of Waar means a business of 25 crore (gross). | Galaxy Lollywood

The final numbers are not even in yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Bilal. said:


> Wrong again, it made 25 crore in the first 19 days...
> 
> 19 days of Waar means a business of 25 crore (gross). | Galaxy Lollywood
> 
> The final numbers are not even in yet...



A blog?

In any case, after taxes (net and not gross), this film will be barely breaking even. Without even taking into the account the costs that military bore for helicopters, personnel, fuel, etc. You could probably add a crore or two to the costs just from that.


----------



## Prometheus

RescueRanger said:


> Brilliant film, watched it 4 times. The best part was seeing the my old firing range in the film, brought back many good memories. Very good publicity for ATS and the awesome work Islamabad Police did in 2006-2012.
> 
> Thank you Bilal and the team, did Pakistan proud.




link to download?


----------



## Bilal.

kbd-raaf said:


> A blog?
> 
> In any case, after taxes (net and not gross), this film will be barely breaking even. Without even taking into the account the costs that military bore for helicopters, personnel, fuel, etc. You could probably add a crore or two to the costs just from that.



All that is already covers in the production cost except for tax. And yes a blog dedicated to lollywood is it that hard to believe when it made 2 crore in the first 2 days...

Pakistani film Waar sets new box office record, earns approx Rs 20 mn in two days : Movies, News - India Today


----------



## RescueRanger

Prometheus said:


> link to download?



Not available yet, don't believe anyone who offers you a link, most likely it is spyware or ****.


----------



## karan21

Can anyone please give me a link of this movie. If not, then if you have the CD upload it on Dropbox and share your account with me. Thanks.



Kloitra said:


> Check this, dont know its authenticity though.



Its not Waar its chandni chownk to china lol. I have already downloaded it.


----------



## Khurram Aslam

a great Movies first time ever in Pakistan...


----------



## Kompromat

No links yet.... Pakistani users are refusing to upload the movie as it would mean a disaster for the producers and director's hard work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Waar has done very good business in the UK so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Darth Vader said:


> Waiting For this Movie Still Not avaible In norway  Hope It is Else Will watch it in UK and Will Upload it for yOu guys  soo watch the pirated version BUAHHH @Ghareeb_Da_Baal





*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

Spread The Word - Share Share

Waar all set for Norway release from 7th Feb

More info coming soon, stay tuned on our Page

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

kbd-raaf said:


> AFAIK it made 2.3M, it's production costs were 2.1M plus marketing and all that.


what a buffoon!

here is a link. Waar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


budget is 17 crore and has earned now latest is 31.5-32 crore plus international success. See below




*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

"WAAR" #UK & #Pak Box Office Update

Domestic market : 23.5-24cr
Overseas : UAE >> 4cr approx Uk >> 4.2cr* (*Still Counting)

---»»» WAAR
UK Box Office Update««««------till Moday
First week £175k, 2nd weekend+Mon £60k. Total is £235k

Opening Weekend Fri-Sun £ 104322 [ 1.83 cr ]
Week Days Mon-Thu £ 70573 [ 1.3 cr ]
2nd Weekend Fri-Sun £ 52775 [ 0.93cr ]
2nd Monday £ 7225 [ 0.13 cr ]

Total Till Monday : PKR 4.2 cr ( All UK Data ) Source : Rentrak""

Total : roughly 31.5-32cr Verdict:- #ATBB


All Times Blockbuster .......


On topic!





*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

WAAR has been given an average rating of 4.5 out of 5 from Odeon viewers in the UK and an average rating of 5 out of 5 from Vue Cinema viewers in the UK!








​​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*WAAR UK Cinema List for Week 3 from Friday 31st - Thursday 6th February!*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​



*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

Cineworld Cinemas UK have begun to publish showtimes for WAAR at several UK cinemas for Week 3 (1-6 feb). The distribution and shows are excellent thus far and reflect very well on the incredible Box Office collections the movie has achieved so far. Odeon Cinemas UK are due to update tomorrow and Vue Cinemas will also be updating soon. We will keep you informed on the distribution transition the movie has from Week 2 to Week 3. We are expecting WAAR to last in UK cinemas for at least 4 weeks, with the distribution depending upon Week 3 collections.

How long do you think WAAR will last in UK cinemas?

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


Dr Shahid Masood and Indian actor Arjun Rampal spotted at lunch today, he praised the Pakistani movie "Waar" and the direction Pakistani cinema is heading. 

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​5​


----------



## krash

Any idea if waar is still being shown anywhere in Lahore these days?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> Any idea if waar is still being shown anywhere in Lahore these days?


i think its taken off from lahore. Its been shown in Karachi, Islamabad and Bahawalpur now a days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


WAAR Exclusive: WAAR opens Week 3 on a high in the UK!

We ask all fans to book their tickets in Advance before visiting the cinema to watch the movie.

Many shows in the UK are now Sold Out in many cinemas across the UK for this weekend. Shows at Cineworld Cinemas Luton are believed to be Sold Out for the whole week already. As this is unbelievable for the third week, for confirmation we have contacted Cineworld Cinemas and have lobbied for an increase of showtimes. We yet await a response back from them, we will keep you updated. 

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​
Movies to watch out for, From Pakistan!

sherinokthimothy visit this thread about our movies and do read the first post before. And dont post off topic posts either here or that thread.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

krash said:


> Any idea if waar is still being shown anywhere in Lahore these days?






​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*WAAR is Now Showing again at PAF Cinema Lahore!*
*WAAR phir seh PAF Cinema Lahore mein lagi hai!*

*Showtimes are: Mon-Wed: 3:00pm, 5:30pm, 8:30pm and 11:30pm.*

*To all of our Lahore fans, this is your chance to watch WAAR again!*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​5​


​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*After the Successful Released in Pakistan,UAE, & UK now "WAAR" Releasing in Norway & Denmark from 6th Feb and in Sweden From 16th Feb 2014 —*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​


​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*PakistaniCinema Exclusive: Pakistani Super-Hit 'WAAR' Collects more than Indian Blockbuster 'Jai Ho' at the UK Box Office during the Second Weekend! *

*This is despite the Bollywood biggest release this year (so far) having much more cinemas than the Lollywood release. *

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​


​24​WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

^^^
When i lived on Abid Majeed rd, I used to walk to PAF cinema. 
They used to show some good movies and the tix were also cheap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*"WAAR" UK Update::from Boxofficedetail*

*Waar Becomes Super Hit in UK*

*Waar becomes first Pakistani super hit in UK. Movie collected 1.65cr PKR approx from the territory in Week Two and now movie is strong again in third Weekend and should collect around 50-55lacs PKR approx this Weekend also. Movie has collected 5.25cr PKR approx in 17 Days (estimates).*

*Movie should cross 6cr approx mark next Weekend and will end its run in range of 6.25-6.5cr PKR and gets the tag of Super Hit. Below is the breakdown for the film.*

*Week One.. 3.05cr*

*Week 2.. 1.65cr*

*Weekend 3 (rough estimates).. 55lacs (actuals figures soon )*

*Total.. 5.25cr PKR*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"



​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Appeal to all UK Fans: If you are facing problems booking tickets at Cineworld Cinemas for WAAR or the showtimes you are wishing to book is showing as Sold-Out then please 'go to the cinema to purchase your tickets or call our phone booking line on 0871 200 2000'. Cineworld Cinemas have confirmed that they are facing online booking issues with WAAR Showtimes.*

*Shows are available to book at all cinemas including Luton!*


​


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

waar when open in Merca?


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Pakistani Movie WAAR Released in Norway along with other Scandinavian Countries.*

*Cinema Listing & Showtime:*

*1. SJÆLLAND | Alberton Bio*
*Library Square 1-3 - 2620 Alberton - Telephone 43 64 02 44*

*• Saturday 8 February 2014 - kl. 19:00*
*• Sunday 9 February 2014 - kl. 17:00*

*To Buy Ticket Click Following Link :*
http://www.mute.dk/film/indisk-film.aspx
*2. Valby Kino |Old Jernbanevej - 2500 Valby - Phone 71 99 11 22*

*• Saturday 8 February 2014 - kl. 18:00*
*• Sunday 9 February 2014 - kl. 17:30*
*• Monday 10 February 2014 - kl. 17:30*
*• Tuesday 11 February 2014 - kl. 17:30*
*• Wednesday 12 February 2014 - kl. 17:30*
*• Thursday 13 February 2014 - kl. 17:30*
*• Friday 14 February 2014 - kl. 21:00*
*• Saturday 15 February 2014 - kl. 18:00*
*• Sunday 16 February 2014 - kl. 16:00*

*To Buy Ticket Click Following Link:*
http://valbykino.dk/MovieDetails.aspx?movieId=3615
*3. JYLLAND | BioCity Aarhus*

*• Saturday 8 March 2014 - kl. 15:30*

*To Buy Ticket Click Following Link:*
http://www.kino.dk/ticketflow/910540
*Details Courtesy | DesiWorld Denmark*

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Movie Waar got hit in Scandinavian countries.*
*Movie Waar got hit in Scandinavian countries.*


​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

LFCAwards 2013 , is Online Awards is Idea of Azadar Shah & initiated by Pakistani Cinema Blog Team To Honor Pakistan Film Industry Stars & Newcomers , This is a great chance for the Fans & Admirers of Pakistani Cinema to Vote for their favorite stars.

The Awards Format is based on Survey Style, Voting starts from Today and Ends on 25th February (15 days) after that results will be announced on 1st March.

These awards are conducted online, no physical Awards were given so just follow the following link to Vote, share the link with others...
Lollywood Fan Choice Awards: Public Poll


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


WAAR UK Box Office Update

Week 3 Mon-Thu *actuals* £37,121 [0.66cr]

Below is the breakdown for the film.
...See More


​4​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Exclusive update on WAAR's International Release! *

*According to trustworthy sources, WAAR is expected to release in the United States next month. Rumours are that an edited version may also be releasing in India soon. *

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​1​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


Exclusive update on WAAR's International Release! 


==================
WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


​1​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Kis kis ny ye scne dekha ha... ?*


​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Uk box office detail ;*


​1​


----------



## mmkextreme_1

So next month when it releases in the US, will it be released in the state of North Carolina?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*Waar*


​1​
WAAR (2013) is Still Running in REX CINEMA MULTAN.
If you Missed the Action, Just Go Now.

Show Timings :
From 14 February to 20 February 2014
Daily @ 4 PM | 7 PM & 10 PM | & Sunday 12 PM also.

WAAR "Pakistani Movie"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


*UK Box Office*


​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> ​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> 
> 
> *UK Box Office*
> 
> 
> ​



thats 8.83 crore pkr i think it will reach 9.5 or 10 at the end of its run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

wasm95 said:


> thats 8.83 crore pkr i think it will reach 9.5 or 10 at the end of its run


is this the total collection......i mean domestic + overseas


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

45'22' said:


> is this the total collection......i mean domestic + overseas


 
only uk


----------



## 45'22'

wasm95 said:


> only uk


total so far?????


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

45'22' said:


> total so far?????



yes in uk 502 k pounds


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*Bilal Lashari*


*HELLO! Magazine HOT 100*


​


​*Bilal Lashari shared Express Tribune's photo.*

January 1
Thank you Voters, Express Tribune and of course Team #WAAR. Have a great year!



​


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

WAAR still showing in the UK!

Showing all week at Vue Cinemas Birmingham
and this Friday and Saturday at Cineworld Feltham (London) and Odeon Trafford Centre (Manchester).

One of the last chance to watch it in the UK, not to be missed!



​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie" shared a link.*

Waar a UK box office success



Waar a UK box office success
showbizpak.com
Waar a UK box office success Waar UK Box Office Report Waar was released in the UK, across 23 cinemas, on 17 January 2014. With little marketing, if any, the film heavily relied on its ‘blockbuster...


----------



## reviewgossip

Keep it up. good job. good movie.

please check GOSSIPdotPK


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*

March 10
Lollywood Fan Choice Awards 2013 | Winners

WINNER of Nomination | Best Film
is WAAR

#LFCAwards13
"
thnxx for supporting


​2​


----------



## Jazzbot

Is it available online somewhere?


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> Is it available online somewhere?


u still didnt watched it on cenima ..kanjoos


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> u still didnt watched it on cenima ..kanjoos



Yar too shy in this regard, never been to any cinema or stage theater etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jazzbot said:


> Yar too shy in this regard, never been to any cinema or stage theater etc..


the first ever movie i saw in cinema was Waar in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Umair Nawaz said:


> the first ever movie i saw in cinema was Waar in November.



Yar I planned to watch this movie 3 times but everytime I couldn't find anyone to go with me as all those fuckers had watched it already without me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Jazzbot said:


> Yar I planned to watch this movie 3 times but everytime I couldn't find anyone to go with me as all those fuckers had watched it already without me


Apni Janani naal veekhiyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

A.Rafay said:


> Apni Janani naal veekhiyo.



lol that will ruin the fun.  Janani naal veekan da matlab hy kaka vi naal jaye ga, and these kids nowadays can't sit idly at one place for more than 2 minutes..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Jazzbot said:


> lol that will ruin the fun.  Janani naal veekan da matlab hy kaka vi naal jaye ga, and these kids nowadays can't sit idly at one place for more than 2 minutes..


Hehe koi gal ni, kake ko nani vich chor jayi yo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyPaki

still not released in Canada


----------



## Jazzbot

A.Rafay said:


> Hehe koi gal ni, kake ko nani vich chor jayi yo.



All my in laws are in Bahrain. Besides my son is just 15 months old so can't leave him with someone for more than an hour.


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> Yar too shy in this regard, never been to any cinema or stage theater etc..


dnt wry ... u r from lahore na ?? we should watch 300 together ... cinemas are fun .. ull enjoy the movie even if it is not that good ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> dnt wry ... u r from lahore na ?? we should watch 300 together ... cinemas are fun .. ull enjoy the movie even if it is not that good ..




Sounds cool, I asked @Leader to watch Waar together but he too had watched it already..  I am waiting for 300's release so would be fun..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> Sounds cool, I asked @Leader to watch Waar together but he too had watched it already..  I am waiting for 300's release so would be fun..


already released

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jzaib said:


> already released



In Pakistan too? I was released last week in US if I'm not wrong?


----------



## Jzaib

Jazzbot said:


> In Pakistan too? I was released last week in US if I'm not wrong?


it was realised on last friday ..dha cenima or cenistar k website pe try kar ley .. u wcan get timings from there as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Jazzbot said:


> Sounds cool, I asked @Leader to watch Waar together but he too had watched it already..  I am waiting for 300's release so would be fun..



damn yar I watched it last night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Leader said:


> damn yar I watched it last night



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

it’s disappointing that this movie is still not available for online community.. :-(


----------



## Jzaib

JD_In said:


> it’s disappointing that this movie is still not available for online community.. :-(


they are lunching it abroad .. that can be a reason ... u will like it . not to be baised .. the action is much better then bollywood .. ending is not as gud as it should be .. its not anti indian but they did try to show connection btw TTp and india ..



Leader said:


> damn yar I watched it last night


how was it?? did u watched it at home???


----------



## Johny D

Leader said:


> damn yar I watched it last night


where did u watch it? any online source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

JD_In said:


> where did u watch it? any online source?


cenima i dnt knw why but all the pakistan movie dnt come up on internet .. it will only come online when the dvd is released.. he was talking about 300 : rise of empire or emperor ...


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> damn yar I watched it last night


lahore has Cinemas?


----------



## Johny D

Jzaib said:


> cenima i dnt knw why but all the pakistan movie dnt come up on internet .. it will only come online when the dvd is released.. he was talking about 300 : rise of empire or emperor ...



its a long wait for people like me who prefer to watch movies online than going to multiplex...anyways , this movie is not available in our country so watching it online is the only option I have....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

JD_In said:


> its a long wait for people like me who prefer to watch movies online than going to multiplex...anyways , this movie is not available in our country so watching it online is the only option I have....


wait a lil .. its a gud movie ..specially for Pakistanis.. bcoz it seems to have revolutionized the film industry .. it will eventually come on internet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jzaib said:


> wait a lil .. its a gud movie ..specially for Pakistanis.. bcoz it seems to have revolutionized the film industry .. it will eventually come on internet ...


it wudnt in near future...watch it in cinepax etc


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> lahore has Cinemas?



Yes it has, unlike islamabad 



JD_In said:


> where did u watch it? any online source?



Cinema yar.. abhi online kahan say aa gai



Jzaib said:


> they are lunching it abroad .. that can be a reason ... u will like it . not to be baised .. the action is much better then bollywood .. ending is not as gud as it should be .. its not anti indian but they did try to show connection btw TTp and india ..
> 
> 
> how was it?? did u watched it at home???



cinema yar.. you want me to give a spoiler?


----------



## molson4u

nice movie, is it out on dvd yet?


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Is this movie still not released in the US?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152361571659846





Interview with Bilal Lashari:
Bilal Lashari: "A major reason why WAAR was such a BIG success!"


----------



## Umair Nawaz

​*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*


Humbled to be #Nominated for #TheBestMaleSinger at#ARYFILMAWARDS14, for #WAAR. It's an absolute honor competing with the biggest names in the Industry, VOTE NOW !

BY SMS:

Pakistan - To vote through SMS for your favorite film type BSM (space) 03 and send it to 8038

UAE - To vote through SMS for your favorite film type BSM (space) 03 and send it to 6875

BY Email ID: visit

http://aryfilmawards.com/viewer-choice/

Voting Deadline: 24th April 14



Viewer’s Choice | Celebrating The New Cinema Of Pakistan
aryfilmawards.com


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Waar movie soundtracks.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

an indian song that featured in waar.






Pak fauj da Jawan. Rap mixed


----------



## farhan_9909

So are we ever suppose to get it in DVD?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

farhan_9909 said:


> So are we ever suppose to get it in DVD?


around july.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
April 28
Waar Pakistani Movie Releasing in Australia on 15th May 2014
First Pakistani Film To Be Released in Australian Cinemas in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, Darwin etc.
For Further Information, Contact
Sydney-Vvikas: 0431 347 665
Melbourne-Ayesha: 0423 085 422
Brisbane-Imran: 0411 703493
Perth-Ajay: 0401 536 362
Adelaide-Umesh: 0401 536 362
Canberra-Manish: 0421 898 095

Waar movie in malaysia.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731032383614841


----------



## ranjeet

Umair Nawaz said:


> *WAAR "Pakistani Movie"*
> April 28
> Waar Pakistani Movie Releasing in Australia on 15th May 2014
> First Pakistani Film To Be Released in Australian Cinemas in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, Darwin etc.
> For Further Information, Contact
> Sydney-Vvikas: 0431 347 665
> Melbourne-Ayesha: 0423 085 422
> Brisbane-Imran: 0411 703493
> Perth-Ajay: 0401 536 362
> Adelaide-Umesh: 0401 536 362
> Canberra-Manish: 0421 898 095


Bhai koi ayaa hai kya online link movie ka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ranjeet said:


> Bhai koi ayaa hai kya online link movie ka?


maybe july. But dont worry i will share the full movie for u guys to watch once its released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ranjeet said:


> Bhai koi ayaa hai kya online link movie ka?


yea pehli movie ha jiss ka do number print abi takh nhi aya market main

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea pehli movie ha jiss ka do number print abi takh nhi aya market main


this shows how strong our intel agencies are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old Navigator

Ever since this movie had launched, I am looking for digital print. 
Heard very good remarks about the movie from friends.
But kya karen aj tak cinema nahi gya ab bhala kaise chala jata lonely lonely 
Damn u Pakistani cinemas. Kam sy kam original print hi launch karden


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Old Navigator said:


> Ever since this movie had launched, I am looking for digital print.
> Heard very good remarks about the movie from friends.
> But kya karen aj tak cinema nahi gya ab bhala kaise chala jata lonely lonely
> Damn u Pakistani cinemas. Kam sy kam original print hi launch karden


if yr in islamabad rush to centaurus its still showing there in this weekend.

Centaurus Cineplex

dont wait for DVD.


----------



## IceCold

Unable to watch this movie to date. There are no ********


----------



## Umair Nawaz

IceCold said:


> Unable to watch this movie to date. There are no ********


cinema.


----------



## IceCold

Umair Nawaz said:


> cinema.



Lahore main utter gai ha sub cinema main sa at least jo jo near hain un main sa to kisi per be nahi ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rxshidxli

I still waiting for this movie. when will it available in HD print ?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rxshidxli said:


> I still waiting for this movie. when will it available in HD print ?


yaar go to cinema......if in islamabad then Centaurus Cineplex go there.


----------



## Rxshidxli

Umair Nawaz said:


> yaar go to cinema......if in islamabad then ******* go there.


no, not in cinemas im talking about interneT


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rxshidxli said:


> no, not in cinemas im talking about interneT


go to cinema dude DVD ko bhool jao.


----------



## Rxshidxli

Umair Nawaz said:


> go to cinema dude DVD ko bhool jao.


i can't  . i live in Bahawalpur


----------



## MM_Haider

Rxshidxli said:


> i can't  . i live in Bahawalpur



Are there no cinemas in Bahawalpur?


----------



## Rxshidxli

MM_Haider said:


> Are there no cinemas in Bahawalpur?


here is... but not special jst for stage dramas


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rxshidxli said:


> here is... but not special jst for stage dramas


no the have a cineplex in Bhawalpur too. I think u dont know abt it but there is. Waar was released there too. Go through this thread i have mentioned its timings too earlier.


----------



## Rxshidxli

it 


Umair Nawaz said:


> no the have a cineplex in Bhawalpur too. I think u dont know abt it but there is. Waar was released there too. Go through this thread i have mentioned its timings too earlier.


*it was released in Cantt whee I can't go*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Any ideas when this will be released in the USA? I have been waiting to see this movie forever. Do all Pakistani movies follow such a pattern in terms of release (be it DVD or worldwide theatre release)?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Any ideas when this will be released in the USA? I have been waiting to see this movie forever. Do all Pakistani movies follow such a pattern in terms of release (be it DVD or worldwide theatre release)?


i dont think it will be released in USA.


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Umair Nawaz said:


> i dont think it will be released in USA.



Sad reality this, any idea when the DVD copy is coming?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Sad reality this, any idea when the DVD copy is coming?


maybe july.


----------



## Johny D

Guys..why the heck this movie is still not available online? .. . anyone has the link, pls share..


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Yaar DVD pa kb aai gee??


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> maybe july.



how much it has made so far


----------



## Johny D

pakistaniyon ne Waar movie ko Dawood Ibrahim ke tarah ekdam chupake rakha hai.... ...But hum thund he lege...


----------



## GreenFalcon

This is cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> how much it has made so far


dont know exactly


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont know exactly



wiki is saying its 7 million $


----------



## Musafir117

I have come to Pakistan to watch it? btw it's amazing it's not dubbed illegally otherwise it's already on net now!!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> wiki is saying its 7 million $


it was 25 million last time i checked.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> it was 25 million last time i checked.



please provide a link 25 million is a little too farfetched


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> please provide a link 25 million is a little too farfetched


its mentioned in this thread from page 50 onwards and sorry its Rs 25 cror


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Guys is there any news to when this movie is being released on DVD? Its almost a year since its release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Guys is there any news to when this movie is being released on DVD? Its almost a year since its release.



Same here, i would love to buy a copy and support it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

I was in KSA no cinemas.... came to Pakistan.... no cinemas showing WAAR in pindi/Islamabad.... no DVDS no online..no torrent.... where should i migrate to watch this elusive film???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Still no word on a DVD release guys? Any new information?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Umair Nawaz said:


> yaar go to cinema......if in islamabad then Centaurus Cineplex go there.


Aik hi cinema tha Islamabad mein, and govt banned this cinema "Centaurus Cineplex" due to showing movies in ramazan....


----------



## dray

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Aik hi cinema tha Islamabad mein, and govt banned this cinema "Centaurus Cineplex" due to showing movies in ramazan....


 
Islamabad has only one cinema hall??


----------



## Malghani

One good movie after such a long time and it is still not available on internet or DVDs. It should be out of the cinemas till now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmkextreme_1

I don't know how much truth this holds, but I found this on the Waar "Pakistani Movie" page..if anyone has any further information, please do share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mmkextreme_1 said:


> I don't know how much truth this holds, but I found this on the Waar "Pakistani Movie" page..if anyone has any further information, please do share.


yes on 14th august night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes on 14th august night.



Do you know weather this will be on in the US, and if so what time?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mmkextreme_1 said:


> Do you know weather this will be on in the US, and if so what time?


dont know. but if yr watching its advertisement in USA on ARY then i think it will be shown there.


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont know. but if yr watching its advertisement in USA on ARY then i think it will be shown there.



I am not quite sure it is being advertised in the US or not, guess will find out when I get back. In the mean time if anyone else finds out please do let us know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

WAAR World TV Premiere on the 14th of August at 8:00 pm on ARY Digital

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mmkextreme_1

So is this coming on at 8:00 PM EST as well?


----------



## iPhone

So, I'm gonna subscribe to ARY for one month and then record it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

iPhone said:


> So, I'm gonna subscribe to ARY for one month and then record it.


once it is on TV.... its ******** will be available all over the net... you can download it from there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

PurpleButcher said:


> once it is on TV.... its ******** will be available all over the net... you can download it from there


Hmm, I like watching movies on TV or other bigger screens, not a fan of downloading movies.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

DRAY said:


> Islamabad has only one cinema hall??



Now there are 2 of them .... but both are constructed in recent 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zafeer Ali

even they says that its the best but they are not showing it properly


----------



## dray

Sulman Badshah said:


> Now there are 2 of them .... but both are constructed in recent 5 years



How you guys watch films? In DVD players? 2 cinema halls must be too inadequate for any city.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

DRAY said:


> How you guys watch films? In DVD players? 2 cinema halls must be too inadequate for any city.




there is very less cinema trend here ....mostly people watch it on DVD etc


----------



## Zarvan

Well I am waiting for 14th August hope to have no light issues on that and that I get to watch this movie complete


----------



## Jango

All I will say is, "WHAT A FKN DISAPPOINTMENT".

Sort of pathetic really.

What was the need to put in english dialogues for govt and agency personnel? On TV, it looked like a cheap english dubbing, pathetic to watch.

Totally wrong portrayal of how stuff is done. Even hollywood movies don't put in so much shyte about their agencies in their movies.

Then Meesha Shafi goes "I have an MP-5 Assault Rifle!".

Yeah right!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Fulcrum15 said:


> All I will say is, "WHAT A FKN DISAPPOINTMENT".
> 
> Sort of pathetic really.
> 
> What was the need to put in english dialogues for govt and agency personnel? On TV, it looked like a cheap english dubbing, pathetic to watch.
> 
> Totally wrong portrayal of how stuff is done. Even hollywood movies don't put in so much shyte about their agencies in their movies.
> 
> Then Meesha Shafi goes "I have an MP-5 Assault Rifle!".
> 
> Yeah right!


I completely agree overhyped movie and completely crap acting even good actors sucked man the movie was full crap action was good but in end that too was not good and which man sings anthem on death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

That was not even near expectations...Graphics were shitty and even Explosions in GTA vice were more shaky and near to natural than this movie...And why on earth was so much English by actors and Half Pashto sentence "Ao kana" by Terrorists...That sucked big time..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Only watched the end part,was Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani till death

Now as it has been shown in th it will be available on the internet. I missed when it was being played in cinemas in london so would watch it on the internet although im sad about doing so. However as soon as it comes out on dvd i'll buy the original copy
Support pakistan film industry
Support pakistan
Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

I watched it on cinema and today watched it on TV I did not enjoyed it on TV as I have enjoyed it on cinema, but still its a leap ahead in terms of movie making in Pakistan. Lets see how movie "Yalghar" comes out to be.

Operation-021 is also coming in October-2014 as per Cinepax website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PunjabLion

didn't enjoy the way i enjoyed in cinema
but it will remain my all time favorite movie
because this film is close to our heart
it depicts our pain our suffering

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Well i enjoyed in watching ATRIUM cinema but on TV dont know it really sucks
Anyways its still better then many third class pakistani movies

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## koolio

I think the criticism of this film is unfair, I have watched this film in cinema and its ten times better than watching on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counter-Errorist

dexter said:


>



Hahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

My criticism isn't about the graphics or explosions or stuff like that (since I am aware of the technical situation in our cinema), but they could have done away with those stupid english dialogues, some poorly written script in some parts, some needless action (like that killing scene of Ali Azmat, yar annay ko bhi apnay sath banda nazar ajata hai), and made the security offices and security apparatus more real like. 

They don't sit in huge towers overlooking the city with glass walls and sci-fi environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Fulcrum15 said:


> My criticism isn't about the graphics or explosions or stuff like that (since I am aware of the technical situation in our cinema), but they could have done away with those stupid english dialogues, some poorly written script in some parts, some needless action (like that killing scene of Ali Azmat, yar annay ko bhi apnay sath banda nazar ajata hai), and made the security offices and security apparatus more real like.
> 
> They don't sit in huge towers overlooking the city with glass walls and sci-fi environment.


LOL so what else u expect from a movie made from American AIDE? They will surely project their own line of thinking and language. Further clue is that the entire film had shown only American made toys in service with Pak Army!!! 

Thats enough to say whose view point this movie was meant to project. And the actual culprit is Hassan Waqas Rana for this all From Pakistan side.

Expect same from Op 021 and other projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waseem1963

nice movie but due to so many commercial break on ARY which is neccessary it get boring ... film is great no doubt after long time nice real movie ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Too much English and wine cocktails @Imran Khan @batmannow


----------



## batmannow

KURUMAYA said:


> Too much English and wine cocktails @Imran Khan @batmannow


What about you, saki?


----------



## Musafir117

batmannow said:


> What about you, saki?


Right word is Sake酒、angels next generation not bad not bad Sab se Pehley Pakistanakistan:


----------



## farhan_9909

Good print is available on Kickasstorrents


----------



## Pardesi

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23pjha_waar-full-movie-part-1-in-high-quality-on-ary-digital_shortfilms

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23pkoj_waar-full-movie-part-2-in-high-quality-on-ary-digital_shortfilms

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23pkz8_waar-full-movie-part-3-in-high-quality-on-ary-digital_shortfilms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

here you go....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

i waited so long to watch this super hit movie which is also happened to be the first Pakistani movie I saw... and after watching it, I realized the wait was waste! Its just an average movie, it hardly seems to be a Pakistani movie either when it comes to language, 80% conversation is in english, out of that 50% are using foreign accent..I couldn't relate the things......10% hindi and 10% urdu....

Direction is good and editing is done well...But not worth waiting for long 6 months and spending hours on searching the link for this movies! . which i did :-(

My Stars - ***/5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Now i am waiting for dukhtar movie

Pakistan is better at realistic movies like bol,Khuda kay liye and Dukhtar sort of but not action movie that too expecting it within 2million dollars budget(More like a joke)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Do not watch this shitty movie, not worth it. Hopefully his next movie maula jatt is not in English like this one.


----------



## qamar1990

WebMaster said:


> Same here, i would love to buy a copy and support it.


why don't you buy a few and do a raffle on this forum… and give them to members? good way to market the website??


----------



## batmannow

KURUMAYA said:


> Right word is Sake酒、angels next generation not bad not bad Sab se Pehley Pakistanakistan:


Thanks for corection, as an angel , you have to have the ability, to know & use every thing to your advantage, which can boost you cover?
So, we are there to research & apply even these kinda hot drinks, when ever it was required, but not for the entertainment ?


----------



## S.Y.A

the nishan e haider dramas and the ghazi shaheed, op dwarka dramas were better than waar. and the idiots made the movie in english, when more than half of our population dont even know english.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Way too much English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DRaisinHerald said:


> Way too much English.



You British Pakistanis wouldn't be able to understand it if it were in Urdu !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

@Armstrong 69 pages of discussion...... What is soo significant in this movie???? (Forgive me for not browsing thru all pages,)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

nair said:


> @Armstrong 69 pages of discussion...... What is soo significant in this movie???? (Forgive me for not browsing thru all pages,)



The first action movie in Pakistan that is actually worth watching !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Armstrong said:


> The first action movie in Pakistan that is actually worth watching !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

You just made me throw-up.......... now I'm never going to watch this movie.............. sadly, I had such high expectations! 



Fulcrum15 said:


> All I will say is, "WHAT A FKN DISAPPOINTMENT".
> 
> Sort of pathetic really.
> 
> What was the need to put in english dialogues for govt and agency personnel? On TV, it looked like a cheap english dubbing, pathetic to watch.
> 
> Totally wrong portrayal of how stuff is done. Even hollywood movies don't put in so much shyte about their agencies in their movies.
> 
> Then Meesha Shafi goes "I have an MP-5 Assault Rifle!".
> 
> Yeah right!



U tell, Buttsy, how was the movie????? I heard it sucked big time............ 



Armstrong said:


> The first action movie in Pakistan that is actually worth watching !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> You just made me throw-up.......... now I'm never going to watch this movie.............. sadly, I had such high expectations!



Its not good by Hollywood standards but it ain't as bad as you've been led to believe !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Meesha Shafi saying "I've an MP5 assault rifle"........ would deffinitely make me throw up.......... I rather not Gullu my brains! 

@Oscar: correct usage of Gull-o-ing???? 



Armstrong said:


> Its not good by Hollywood standards but it ain't as bad as you've been led to believe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> You British Pakistanis wouldn't be able to understand it if it were in Urdu !


The best scene was when the ATS guy drives off in that explosive madden truck singing the national anthem..


Apart from tht the music was awesome .. Specially the song "Inquilab" ..:

SoundCloud Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> U tell, Buttsy, how was the movie????? I heard it sucked big time............



The name is 'Mr.Buttsy' to you !  

The movie wasn't great and it was a bit overdone but overall - a good attempt ! 

Plus the Cinema here in Lahore was booked for all the time-slots for a week before the next week I was able to get a ticket & that too in the morning show which was jam packed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Armstrong said:


> Its not good by Hollywood standards but it ain't as bad as you've been led to believe !



The production quality was a pleasant surprise but everything else sucked - writing, direction - even acting was mediocre. But the quality sets a healthy trend for our film industry as they try to emulate it. Eventually, writing, direction and acting will improve as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Meesha Shafi saying "I've an MP5 assault rifle"........ would deffinitely make me throw up.......... I rather not Gullu my brains!
> 
> @Oscar: correct usage of Gull-o-ing????



Lol..


She's got a nice @22 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Meesha Shafi saying "I've an MP5 assault rifle"........ would deffinitely make me throw up.......... I rather not Gullu my brains!
> 
> @Oscar: correct usage of Gull-o-ing????



The scene wasn't that bad....I suppose the biggest turn-off was the overly americanized accent that our actors were using to speak English that usually made me go  plus it was a bit nationalistic (perhaps some of the assertions are true but its never a good idea to bring all of them up at a single time) !



Counter-Errorist said:


> The production quality was a pleasant surprise but everything else sucked - writing, direction - even acting was mediocre. But the quality sets a healthy trend for our film industry as they try to emulate it. Eventually, writing, direction and acting will improve as well.



Nahhh I think it could've been better but it wasn't that bad !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The best scene was when the ATS guy drives off in that explosive madden truck singing the national anthem..
> 
> A little over acting
> 
> Apart from tht the music was awesome .. Specially the song "Inquilab" ..:
> 
> SoundCloud Mobile


Urdu rock? thats new to me, interesting. 

Whats the movie about? From what i understand its a action movie but whats the story and is it worth to search for hours for a german version in internet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Movie is a cringe fest. Seriously, shooting stationary targets makes you good? Really? Pyaray Afzal dying in the movie again is another cringe worthy scene. Dude put a brick on the wheels and let it go off a cliff. Over acting. Ayesha aunty, she cool with me. Meesha baji bas rahn deyo.

All in all not a bad try to revive lulluwood. 

6/10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> Urdu rock? thats new to me, interesting.


We have had rock bands since the 80s (banned by gen Zia ).. Even metal bands..



> Whats the movie about? From what i understand its a action movie but whats the story and is it worth to search for hours for a german version in internet?



War on terror .. ATF commandos .. A retired military major from military intel out for vengeance ... Etc etx











Waar (2013) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Just saw snippets of it,felt like a Bond film on budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Informant said:


> Movie is a cringe fest. Seriously, shooting stationary targets makes you good? Really? Pyaray Afzal dying in the movie again is another cringe worthy scene. Dude put a brick on the wheels and let it go off a cliff. Over acting. Ayesha aunty, she cool with me. Meesha baji bas rahn deyo.
> 
> All in all not a bad try to revive lulluwood.
> 
> 6/10



Lollywood should focus on more and more gandasa movies, nothing can beat the class of your gandasa movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Done! Will give 5/10.The movie felt like the top guys were American and they were fighting against Pakistanis.

Camera work was good.Story was good.
Was expecting a bit of physics involved as the Director is a young one.
The only thing irritating about English was that even the military guys on the same team spoke in different accents,so relating them as a was difficult.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Saw it online
Direction ... cool
Cinematography... you can rival Hollywood and Bollywood 
Actors .... Cool
Story......Some parts ... WOOOOOW.. some parts ... Ok.. some parts..(but cinematic liberty )
had mentioned RAW and its conspiracy ... but same happned in india with ISI so cant blame it 
so strictly on Entertainment point 
What could be good...
Ending... The guy who is super killer get hands down in climax....could be more updraded with full TEAM inveoleved which throat the attack ..

overall - good watch...you guys can only gets better ( bollywood please with MAD entarinemnt .. we need like this more )
--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malghani

Download or watch the movie online. Cheers
Waar Pakistani Movie, Watch Full Film Online - Pakium.com


----------



## VelocuR

*Great movie! *

*8.5/10*

*




*
*Cobra on attack mode ! *


----------



## farhan_9909

After watching:

7/10 rating.

perhaps the best movie out of pakistan so far

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

3.5/10

Still I think i'm being generous !!!


----------



## mahesh.

RAMPAGE said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> Still I think i'm being generous !!!


r u a movie critic...


----------



## RAMPAGE

mahesh. said:


> r u a movie critic...


Yeah !!!

Self-employed.


----------



## mmkextreme_1

Finally got to watch WAAR! Tell you guys the honest truth, it didn't really live up to my expectations..for a Pakistani movie it was GREAT and beat my expectations! I was expecting a bit more. In saying that, this is just the beginning of our revival of the movie industry, it can only get better from here.

-Need better computer animatronics, some parts just had way too cheesy graphics.
-Personally did not like the "American" accent that was used throughout the movie, its a _Pakistani movie_ so we should expect the movie to be mostly in Urdu, also feel that way it is closer/clearer and dearer to audience as well (considering not everyone in Pakistan understands English).

From this, now really looking forward to Khuda e Zuljalal and Operation 021 (hoping both use Urdu).

Waar Rating in terms of movies overall (meaning Hollywood and Bollywood): 6.5/10
Waar Rating in terms of it being the revival of Pakistani cinema: 8.5/10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

Informant said:


> Movie is a cringe fest. Seriously, shooting stationary targets makes you good? Really? Pyaray Afzal dying in the movie again is another cringe worthy scene. Dude put a brick on the wheels and let it go off a cliff. Over acting. Ayesha aunty, she cool with me. Meesha baji bas rahn deyo.
> 
> All in all not a bad try to revive lulluwood.
> 
> 6/10



lolz seriously movie mai boht wtf moments thay


----------



## TankMan

It was a decent film. I'd give it a 6.5 on IMDB, not more but not less either. Acting was okay and some scenes were pretty well made, especially the battle ones. For me the worst part was the English accent, felt forced and out of place.

Aside from a few stupid things, like calling an MP5 an "assault rifle" and a sniper using an ACOG sight which was also a camera sight (In the beginning, when they rescue a hostage), the movie was realistic, as in no Salman Khan/Chuck Norris style "punch a guy and he flies to the moon" crap.

A few plot holes here and there, nothing too serious
-------------------------SPOILERS--------------------------------
How did Mujtaba find Meesha's character? How did he even find out she existed? Absolutely no explanation given.

Ejaz Khan has absolutely no back story. He just appears and starts trying to build dams.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overall was a decent and enjoyable movie, better than many Hollywood movies i've seen. Don't expect anything too great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I'll give it 7/10.

It's great movie but alot better could be done.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

pursuit of happiness said:


> Saw it online
> Direction ... cool
> Cinematography... you can rival Hollywood and Bollywood
> Actors .... Cool
> Story......Some parts ... WOOOOOW.. some parts ... Ok.. some parts..(but cinematic liberty )
> had mentioned RAW and its conspiracy ... but same happned in india with ISI so cant blame it
> so strictly on Entertainment point
> What could be good...
> Ending... The guy who is super killer get hands down in climax....could be more updraded with full TEAM inveoleved which throat the attack ..
> 
> overall - good watch...you guys can only gets better ( bollywood please with MAD entarinemnt .. we need like this more )
> --


So i guess u r one of em normal indians on here!
Thanks for the input, seriously!


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> So i guess u r one of em normal indians on here!
> Thanks for the input, seriously!


--
Thanks 
there are many many like this here in pdf tooo.. hard to belive 
its only on some issue heart rules some time mind some time logic..
if non of above then

a normal human behaviour shaped sometime by design and history and sometime by pure current situation ...
---
But still WAAR is good movie compare to any standards ..
both indian and pak artist came togeter and work ..exa. sathi salam mtv coke
---
if you can able to create 3-4 moive of this quality .. you will set a new trajectory for your cinema
and
indian Bolllywod will learn too...
now a days we are only of MASALA film of 99 % .. content base is 1 %
so films like these encourgae us too
even your serial on indian zinndagi chanell going good in india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> Thanks
> there are many many like this here in pdf tooo.. hard to belive
> its only on some issue heart rules some time mind some time logic..
> if non of above then
> 
> a normal human behaviour shaped sometime by design and history and sometime by pure current situation ...
> ---
> But still WAAR is good movie compare to any standards ..
> both indian and pak artist came togeter and work ..exa. sathi salam mtv coke
> ---
> if you can able to create 3-4 moive of this quality .. you will set a new trajectory for your cinema
> and
> indian Bolllywod will learn too...
> now a days we are only of MASALA film of 99 % .. content base is 1 %
> so films like these encourgae us too
> even your serial on indian zinndagi chanell going good in india



There are several movies in the pipeline or have been released ... I think Zinda bhaag was won 4 major awards in Canada and even a special jury award at Jaipur international film festival ... Another short movie/documentary by sharmeen obaid chinoy won an Oscar...

Here are operation 021 trailers:







Operation-021 - Theatrical Trailer - New Upcoming Movie Of Pakistan 2013 | Tune.pk

It is indeed a revival of Pakistani cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There are several movies in the pipeline or have been released ... I think Zinda bhaag was won 4 major awards in Canada and even a special jury award at Jaipur international film festival ... Another short movie/documentary by sharmeen obaid chinoy won an Oscar...
> 
> Here are operation 021 trailers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation-021 - Theatrical Trailer - New Upcoming Movie Of Pakistan 2013 | Tune.pk
> 
> It is indeed a revival of Pakistani cinema.


--
Thanks 
. more industry .. more job.. more educ.. more technology.. more advange society 
more idea exhange .. more open society ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> Thanks
> . more industry .. more job.. more educ.. more technology.. more advange society
> more idea exhange .. more open society ...



Operation - 021

(Excellent video.. Nice capture of the mountains etc)..












We have Mr Khosos relative on the forum @Junaid Khosa


----------



## pursuit of happiness

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Operation - 021
> 
> (Excellent video.. Nice capture of the mountains etc)..
> View attachment 44209
> 
> 
> View attachment 44210
> 
> 
> The bad guy is a brilliant Baluch actor .. His cousin is on this forum. @Junaid Khosa


--
cool....
even cinematograpy of waar was Coool...
if terrorisma is gone and good secuirty provided 
pak -afg can make huge in Tourisam industry...
---
keep the good work
but dont be in cath of USA style... bad guy black good guy white
so bad guy baloch good guy punabji , pathan so on
--
best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> cool....
> even cinematograpy of waar was Coool...
> if terrorisma is gone and good secuirty provided
> pak -afg can make huge in Tourisam industry...
> ---
> keep the good work
> but dont be in cath of USA style... bad guy black good guy white
> so bad guy baloch good guy punabji , pathan so on
> --
> best of luck


My bad the actor plays the role of an afghan who teams up with a Pakistani agent ...





Mr Ayub Khosa plays the role of an afghan (Pakhtun)... Meanwhile the Pakistani agents name seems (Urdu speaker)... There is no good or bad character .. Nor any stereo typing ...


P.S I'm a Baluch myself...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pursuit of happiness

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> My bad the actor plays the role of an afghan who teams up with a Pakistani agent ...
> View attachment 44211
> 
> 
> Mr Ayub Khosa plays the role of an afghan (Pakhtun)... Meanwhile the Pakistani agents name seems (Urdu speaker)... There is no good or bad character .. Nor any stereo typing ...
> 
> 
> P.S I'm a Baluch myself...


--
More pakistani society integrated in good way by any measn .... 
art is best tool to unite...
we love rajanikant same as sharukah 
the cheenai express continues in india as art , film and united india...


----------



## mmkextreme_1

I actually gave Waar a second watch, felt that watching it on TV on its premiere didn't do justice (feel that I missed a few parts with dad going up and down the channels). The movie was good (understood it better as well), but still hold the same opinion didn't like the fact a lot of the movie was in English...hoping for improvements in Waar 2. Any news about Waar 2?


----------



## PunjabLion

mmkextreme_1 said:


> .hoping for improvements in Waar 2. Any news about Waar 2?


i read in an magzine that waar 2 will be awsum
far more better than waar 1 .
in waaar one they dipicted manawa policr station attack
in waar two they will picturize GHQ Attck mehran base attack 
waar 1 show role of raw in terrorism in pakistan
waar 2 will throw light on dark side on CIA n blackwater in pakistan
it will be filmed locally as well as as in foriegn locations like russia kosovo n poland
it will be released by ary films n mindwork media in between 2015

at the moment waar team is working on their next venture called YALGAAR formerly known as delta echo foxtrot
which is full of action and thrill based on the taliban occupation of swat and than operation against them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

What if there is a hidden message in the movie regarding Pakistan in the coming years?

Just wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## Kambojaric

To all those who watched it on TV i would say that it was a far better watch in the cinema. Overall it was a quite decent movie although the overuse of English (especially with annoying British accents used by some actors) was one of its major flaw.


----------



## he-man

Movie was total shyte.............and whats the point of english??
Utterly disappointed.

I hate to say this but singham returns(which itself is pretty shit) was better than this
And i don't want to compare this to better movies even


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

he-man said:


> Movie was total shyte.............and whats the point of english??
> Utterly disappointed.
> 
> I hate to say this but singham returns(which itself is pretty shit) was better than this
> And i don't want to compare this to better movies even



beat bollywood shit screening in the cinemas... the action sequences were something india has never even heard off.... meanwhile Waar II is in the pipeline..

P.S: The movie wasnt even for you indians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

It was an OK movie, although I must say it was a nice feeling knowing that its a Pakistani movie, I really hope that Pakistan makes good movies in future, and the movie industry gets more success


----------



## Samandri

So shalwar kameez people with pakol, living on mountains of north west, are bad people who culturally inclined to violence and crimes, are fighting pak army for money and for fun, thats what i get the impression from film.
A good pathan in the eyes of Karachi based ARY, is modern , liberal and westren looking khattak brother and sister whose urdu accent is clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

well the thing i just love in this movie was that very first scen..that getup changing scen in some hurry...from beggers to black dressed commandoes...that musculer man was looking owesom in that scen...also expressions of hamza abbasi were too good..the bad about this movie was crapy english.


----------



## dravidianhero

The most overrated movie...such movies were made in hundreds in India starting from Roja.
Indians will find this movie as nothing less than crap..


----------



## Soulspeek

The production values for the movie was at par with the Indian movies. The English accent of all the actors were pathetic. God, they were trying to show that Pakistan is some country in the EU! 

Cant they speak English in the normal south asian accent? This seems to be the problem with almost all English news anchors of Pakistan. They try to be more English than the English. 

Demonizing of all Indians as RAW agents was hilarious. Years after seeing such jingoistic movies in India, we've got our answer in same medicine by Pakistan.

Now, m going back to watch the remaining half of the movie. So excuse me bros..


----------



## metalfalcon

WAAR was a nice Movie and WAAR was Just a Beginning Now Operation 021 and Yalghaar will hit Cinemas soon.


----------



## Hurter

Waar 2 is coming up as well


----------



## metalfalcon

Junaid B said:


> Waar 2 is coming up as well



Heard some Rumors that some foreign actors will also act in WAAR 2


----------



## Hurter

Maybe but Waar 2 will be shot in several countries in Pakistan, Turkey, UK, Russia & Yugoslavia


----------



## metalfalcon

Junaid B said:


> Maybe but Waar 2 will be shot in several countries in Pakistan, Turkey, UK, Russia & Yugoslavia



There is NO Country in the world named Yugoslavia anymore. Yugoslavia Dis integrated a Long time ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

metalfalcon said:


> There is NO Country in the world named Yugoslavia anymore. Yugoslavia Dis integrated a Long time ago



You are right... But it was mentioned on Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

OK, found a youtube link and watched about 10 minutes of it. Couldn't bear it for any longer. I was really curious to see after hearing all the great things about it here. Sadly everything about the movie looked shyt, from poor production values to fake accents. 1/5 for the effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter

jaunty said:


> OK, found a youtube link and watched about 10 minutes of it. Couldn't bear it for any longer. I was really curious to see after hearing all the great things about it here. Sadly everything about the movie looked shyt, from poor production values to fake accents. 1/5 for the effort.



Your review was very important for the entire crew. They were desperately waiting for your feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metalfalcon

Junaid B said:


> Your review was very important for the entire crew. They were desperately waiting for your feedback.



HAhAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Nice one Man. That's Best of Sarcasm, LOVED IT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Junaid Khosa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Operation - 021
> 
> (Excellent video.. Nice capture of the mountains etc)..
> View attachment 44209
> 
> 
> View attachment 44210
> 
> 
> We have Mr Khosos relative on the forum @Junaid Khosa


Waiting for this movie i hope it will be good like waar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PunjabLion

i am desperately waiting for yalgaar
based on ssg commando operation on peochar valley swat
would be one of finest commando stunts ever seen in any Pakistani film


----------



## Hurter

PunjabLion said:


> i am desperately waiting for yalgaar
> based on ssg commando operation on peochar valley swat
> would be one of finest commando stunts ever seen in any Pakistani film



Our film industry has started making reasonable movies now. But they should not only stick to the Taliban & Army based stories. Otherwise people would get pissed. They should come up with different subjects & good stories plus good music as well.


----------



## blood

saw this movie on youtube today. 
i must ask you guys what was that fake british accent 
you have no idea of how fake & stupid you guys look by trying to act like a westerner with that accent of yours . 
i swear i watched the movie out of curiosity and now i am convinced you guys are capable of producing only sh^t


----------



## Samandri

I actually skipped most of the movie after watching first scene, i was interested only in seeing how taliban are depicted. Turns out, the villians were not taliban but RAW agents and their pathan stooges. No where it was shown that taliban are religous extremists. Instead the tribal pashtuns are targated, that its their tradition and culture to attack armed forces i.e they were doing it for fun. Then baba has lost interest after heavy losses and is thinking about retirement, then his grandson kills him, who has made contacts with RAW. It reminds me of javed ghamdi who said that its in the pashtun culture to behead people, that even a kid there might stab you with a dagger. Ghamdi even suggested that red indian treatment should be given to tribal pashtuns.


----------



## PunjabLion

Junaid B said:


> Our film industry has started making reasonable movies now. But they should not only stick to the Taliban & Army based stories. Otherwise people would get pissed. They should come up with different subjects & good stories plus good music as well.


i agree but one patriotic movie per year is not a bad idea
there is a popular rumor that waar1 waar 2 and yalgaar all were sponsered by isi n pak army
though ispr denied that


----------



## Hurter

blood said:


> saw this movie on youtube today.
> i must ask you guys what was that fake british accent
> you have no idea of how fake & stupid you guys look by trying to act like a westerner with that accent of yours .
> i swear i watched the movie out of curiosity and now i am convinced you guys are capable of producing only sh^t[/q





PunjabLion said:


> i agree but one patriotic movie per year is not a bad idea
> there is a popular rumor that waar1 waar 2 and yalgaar all were sponsered by isi n pak army
> thought ispr denied that



If any good thing happens in Pakistan, then haters put blame on ISI. Its not true at all.. Hassan Waqas Rana has produced the entire film & he is going to produce Waar 2 & Yalgaar.. Haters gonna hate no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Unnamed

martial nation !!! army and secret service makes the best movie.

accha hai !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

metalfalcon said:


> Heard some Rumors that some foreign actors will also act in WAAR 2



Operation-021 has Hollywood casts n production crew aswell..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PunjabLion

for indians it might be just another movie
but for us its a movie extremely close to our heart

u indians guys might have enjoyed police academy attack scene
it just a good classic scene for you but for us its more than just a scene 
because we in reality have picked hundreds of dead bodies every day

why we loved this film because it explains our agony pain n suffering
it depicts our story

read in a newspaper
waar 2 cast is about to finalized
batin farooqi is considered for the role of ilyas kashmiri
while gohar rasheed has been offered hakeem ulah mehsud role
while ayub khosa is there this time as a pro pakistani fata tribal leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Where can I find HD clips? good quality


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Junaid B said:


> Our film industry has started making reasonable movies now. But they should not only stick to the Taliban & Army based stories. Otherwise people would get pissed. They should come up with different subjects & good stories plus good music as well.



Only talented and professional film-makers can do that.
_Faujis and Khakis_ cannot do that.



Ulta Tv said:


> this movie is not in urdu.



Not in Urdu??? Is it in Sindhi or Balochi?


----------



## Donatello

Capt.Popeye said:


> Only talented and professional film-makers can do that.
> *Faujis and Khakis cannot do that.*



Neither can bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

wats with pakistani actors and fake accents ??


----------



## Hurter

Capt.Popeye said:


> Only talented and professional film-makers can do that.
> _Faujis and Khakis_ cannot do that.



Sounds like you are very talented & professional. Why don't you step forward?


----------



## Soulspeek

Whatever you make man, whether Waar 2 or Yalgaar, dont make it in English. Otherwise it will be seen as a comedy movie.


----------



## Norwegian

Soulspeek said:


> Whatever you make man, whether Waar 2 or Yalgaar, dont make it in English. Otherwise it will be seen as a comedy movie.


Have you seen epic comedy movies produced by Bollywood these days? Humshakal and Happy New Year were blockbusters right?


----------



## Soulspeek

They are silly comedies and they openly flaunt it. Humshakals was the biggest flop of the year. Happy new year did well because of the star power of SRK. No other merits. 

They are not like so called serious action movie with characters trying to sound like Americans using fake n laughable accents.



Norwegian said:


> Have you seen epic comedy movies produced by Bollywood these days? Humshakal and Happy New Year were blockbusters right?


----------

